# 2011 - Christian Random Thoughts



## Shimmie

:Rose:  Forget the heartaches, sins and errors of 2010 - 

God loves you and He's with you to begin again... :Rose:

_* Isaiah 43 *

GOD'S WORD ® Translation


1 The LORD created Jacob and formed Israel. Now, this is what the LORD says: Do not be afraid, because I have reclaimed you. I have called you by name; you are mine.

2 When you go through the sea, I am with you. When you go through rivers, they will not sweep you away. When you walk through fire, you will not be burned, and the flames will not harm you.

3 I am the LORD your God, the Holy One of Israel, your Savior. Egypt is the ransom I exchanged for you. Sudan and Seba are the price I paid for you.

4 Since you are precious to me, you are honored and I love you. I will exchange others for you. Nations will be the price I pay for your life.

5 Do not be afraid, because I am with you. I will bring your descendants from the east and gather you from the west.

6 I will say to the north, "Give them up," and to the south, "Do not keep them." Bring my sons from far away and my daughters from the ends of the earth.

7 Bring everyone who is called by my name, whom I created for my glory, whom I formed and made.

8   Bring the people who are blind but still have eyes, the people who are deaf but still have ears.

9 All nations have gathered together, and people have assembled. Who among them could have revealed this? Who among them could have foretold this to us? They should bring their witnesses to prove that they were right. Let the people hear them. Then they will say that it is true.

10 "You are my witnesses," declares the LORD. "I have chosen you as my servant so that you can know and believe in me and understand that I am the one [who did this]. No god was formed before me, and there will be none after me.

11 I alone am the LORD, and there is no savior except me.

12 I have revealed it to you, I have saved you, and I have announced it to you. There was no foreign [god] among you. You are my witnesses that I am God," declares the LORD.

13 "From the [first] day I was the one [who did this]. No one can rescue people from my power. When I do something, who can undo it?"

14 This is what the LORD, your Defender, the Holy One of Israel, says: For your sake I will send [an army] to Babylon. I will bring back all the Babylonian refugees in the ships that they take pride in.

15 I am the LORD, your Holy One, the Creator of Israel, your King.

16 The LORD makes a path through the sea and a road through the strong currents.

17 He leads chariots and horses, an army and reinforcements. (They lie down together and do not get up [again]. They are extinguished and snuffed out like a wick.) 

*This is what the LORD says:

18 Forget what happened in the past, and do not dwell on events from long ago.

19 I am going to do something new. It is already happening. Don't you recognize it? I will clear a way in the desert. I will make rivers on dry land.*

20 Wild animals, jackals, and ostriches will honor me. I will provide water in the desert. I will make rivers on the dry land for my chosen people to drink.

21 I have formed these people for myself. They will praise me.

22 Jacob, you have not prayed to me. Israel, you have grown tired of me.

23 You did not bring me sheep for your burnt offerings or honor me with your sacrifices. I did not burden you by requiring grain offerings or trouble you by requiring incense offerings.

24 You did not buy me any sugar cane with [your] money or satisfy me with the best part of your sacrifices. Rather, you burdened me with your sins and troubled me with your wrongdoings.

25 I alone am the one who is going to wipe away your rebellious actions for my own sake. 

:Rose: * I will not remember your sins [anymore].* _

We all make mistakes, errors, misjudgments, break rules.  Put down whatever burden you're carrying for any wrong, or error done.  Start all over again, walk in the Victory God has won, just for you.   You are still His darling child, no matter what. 

_Happy New Year, Beloved Ones of God..._


----------



## PinkPebbles

I love you Lord! Thank you for new beginnings....


----------



## Chrissy811

Amen!  His mercies are new not just every year but EVERYDAY!!! Praise Him!


----------



## PG480

He who started the good work in me is faithful to finish it....Thank you Lord!!!


----------



## sidney

Who's coming in here viewing this thread and not replying, when "This is what the Lord says" is posted in this thread LOL!  Thank you for your message Shimmie!  God bless you all in 2011! 


I got a similar word, posted in on the blog section....God will make your wilderness as Eden.  God bless!

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/blogs/126701-sidney/23343-god-can-make-your-wilderness-eden.html


----------



## Xaragua

Shimmie said:


> :Rose:
> 
> *This is what the LORD says:
> 
> 18 Forget what happened in the past, and do not dwell on events from long ago.
> 
> 19 I am going to do something new. It is already happening. Don't you recognize it? I will clear a way in the desert. I will make rivers on dry land.*
> 
> _Happy New Year, Beloved Ones of God..._



Thanks for this wonderful message.


----------



## sidney

I've seen this posted a few times by people today:

Psalm 65:11 "Thou crownest the year with thy goodness; and thy paths drop fatness"

ETA: Here are the surrounding verses! Praise God, I'm excite!

*9* *You care for the land and water it; *
*you enrich it abundantly. *
*The rivers of God are filled with water* 
to provide the people with grain, 
for so you have ordained it.[d] 
*10* You drench its furrows and level its ridges; 
you soften it with showers and bless its crops. 
*11* *You crown the year with your bounty*, 
and your carts overflow with abundance. 
*12* *The grasslands of the wilderness overflow*; 
the hills are clothed with gladness. 
*13* The meadows are covered with flocks 
and the valleys are mantled with grain; 
they shout for joy and sing. 

Wow even the wilderness overflows lol. Thank you God, we receive your word. We shall seek your kingdom first above all things in 2011 an look to you to care for the land. Thank you God. Amen!


----------



## sidney

PinkPebbles said:


> I love you Lord! Thank you for new beginnings....


 
Praise to God for a new year full of  purpose and new beginnings!


----------



## Guitarhero

Heard something completely asinine on christian radio.  It was the message that "don't search for love, Jesus is enough."  Um, I know some people mean well but ??????    Honestly, if you don't have an answer, be honorable and say that you do not know the answer to that question.  G-d made man and woman and created the desire for them to seek marriage and family.  Are you going to tell me that Jesus is enough for the hungry?  Oh, He made the digestive system and all but don't look for food.  

People truly need to reflect deeper on what they say to others, particularly the religious. Have they themselves been in those shoes?  Are they sure that person is putting seeking companionship above G-d?  Who gave them the desire in the first place?  How simpleton to have all that another desires and tell them to not not seek, that it will fall into their laps if they put G-d first.  erplexed  Maybe they are closer to G-d to be able to be HONEST with themselves in the first place?  Maybe they are more intelligent and educated about a subject?  One can never judge on the surface.  

Loneliness is a horrible thing.  Jesus had friends and family.  Go figure.


----------



## tyrablu

I'm grateful to see the beginning of another 'new year'. Lord, I know that the sinner in me is not worthy, but you have sent your son to die so that all may be forgiven when we ask. You know the desires of our heart before we even ask, and you will grant them to us according to your will. There is so much more that I could say, but for now I just want to say 'Thank You".


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Praising God for the simple things like being able to go to waffle house with my mother even though I have some pain in my hurt from the past I know God can overcome anything if I allow him in my heart and soul..Im so happy for love of life and being able to be free from the chains the devil likes to hold over me..but no more.Ladies lets not give the devil credit for things God allows..test are for two reasons to mature us and to show how much we need God allow that to be your focus in the 2011 and beyond..I love you my Christian Sisters so much.


----------



## Shimmie

Volver_Alma_Gitana said:


> Are they sure that person is putting seeking companionship above G-d?
> 
> Maybe they are closer to G-d to be able to be HONEST with themselves in the first place?
> 
> Loneliness is a horrible thing.  Jesus had friends and family ...



  'Jesus heals the brokenhearted...."  (Psalm 34:18)


----------



## Laela

Thank you Lord for a fresh year... full of promise and a fresh outpouring of Your Mercy. I'm excited to see what You have in store.


----------



## Nice Lady

God is always a good God and good to every single human being. He is always faithful and never fails. The Lord always keeps his promises; he is gracious in all he does. This thought just stirs a great amount of God-confidence.


----------



## fifi134

I have been slacking so much..probably for a couple of months now. I have my moments every now and then, but I'm seriously lacking the desire to live for God right now. The crazy thing is that He hasn't stopped being faithful even though I continue to fall. It's amazing that God is so patient with me, much more than I could ever be to someone else. 

Lord help me to live for you! Help me to put your will before my own, to stop neglecting your Word and Truth. I'm praying that this year will not be like last year, that there may be revival in my life, and that most of all, I can stand firm in the foundation.


----------



## sidney

YouTube - Moving Foward by Hezekiah Walker and LFC


----------



## tyrablu

Well God, I guess you gave me the answer. I just need your help to get over it and move forward.


----------



## Prudent1

Matthew 6:33 (New International Version, ©2010)

33 But seek first his
kingdom and his righteousness, and all these things will be given to you as well. 
Psalm 27:4 (New International Version, ©2010)

 4 One thing I ask from the LORD,
   this only do I seek:
that I may dwell in the house of the LORD
   all the days of my life,
to gaze on the beauty of the LORD
   and to seek him in his temple.


----------



## Guitarhero

Shimmie said:


> 'Jesus heals the brokenhearted...."  (Psalm 34:18)



Thanks, but I wasn't referring to me.  Anytime I hear something that just so blatanly dismisses the needs and prayers of so many people, I am not happy about that.  It showed lack of compassion and concern but they were sure to stamp it with "christian."    I don't like to see anybody mislead by junk like that.

Incidentally, I've heard this type of dismissive "preaching" concerning racism and discrimination.  How about the promise that G-d will heal when it's evident that He often does not?  Or the opposite of that - not to look for healing because Jesus is enough?  It leaves me wondering about the intellectual ability or spirituality of those folks.  Tis better to offer a simple prayer than to posture that one has the definitive answer.


----------



## luthiengirlie

Abba I'm tired of having to defend my choices to Honor YOU to people in not having sex before marriage that it drove me to learn what Your Word says. I can't go through a brutal session like that again where I'm arguing with a man for HOURS because HE HAS ISSUES WITH MY CHOICE IN BEING OBEDIENT TO YOU! I aint mad at You Abba.. I'm just FUSTRATED


----------



## paradise79

@ *Laela*, I thought of you yesterday 
 I was sharing the Word with my best friend  on phone (who is actually my elder sis) and we were praising and worshipping the Lord. And I told her that we need to make sure that we lifted our hands in praise and to also receive His blessings. We can't afford to be knocked-out by a blessing coming from the Lord , that will be a big mess, right??? And that beautiful picture in your signature came to my mind and I was like ehhh that's Laela's signature pic. I've loved it since the very first day you posted it.

So ladies, make sure your hands are lifted in praise and also to receive what the Lord is /will flowing down on you.


----------



## it_comes_naturally

I've got Jesus on my side. That's all I need.


----------



## tyrablu

An Incredible God deserves Incredible Praise...Amen


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Lord guide me in what I should pray for this year.  You say ask the desires of my heart but that's too easy and my desires are not what you have willed in my life right now.  You are a God of answered prayers I have witnessed that through the previous year.  So I am praying now for you to direct my prayers and to guide me in life in general.


----------



## Laela

I'm glad you like that image, Paradise! It's a beautiful daily reminder for me...I'm a Praiser by hook or by crook... 
Blessings to you! :Rose:


paradise79 said:


> @ *Laela*, I thought of you yesterday
> I was sharing the Word with my best friend  on phone (who is actually my elder sis) and we were praising and worshipping the Lord. And I told her that we need to make sure that we lifted our hands in praise and to also receive His blessings. We can't afford to be knocked-out by a blessing coming from the Lord , that will be a big mess, right??? And that beautiful picture in your signature came to my mind and I was like ehhh that's Laela's signature pic. I've loved it since the very first day you posted it.
> 
> So ladies, make sure your hands are lifted in praise and also to receive what the Lord is /will flowing down on you.


----------



## missykeyana

Dear Lord, thanks for being patient with me.  Please help me to truly believe what you say, not only in my head but in my heart.


----------



## paradise79

AMEN misskeyana. He is the only One who can and will change hearts (and you're part of the program ). 

Lord, do mold my heart, my life. May every word out of my mouth be the reflection of your love and your glory. 

I feel so blessed to share the Word with other people. I started to do some kind of biblical studies with my sister on phone. We decide to read the Bible daily and together, and share our thoughts. It's not easy and we some times get interrupted by a "mom, can I have this? mum this and that....." (3 little girls there and 2 kids here) but Thanks God we're making it so far. It should more calm since school started again.


----------



## Nice Lady

God never changes. Always hears the prayers of his people and answers them. God is always good no matter what! God-confidence!


----------



## LovingLady

God, it has been five days into the new year and I feel amazing. All I want to do is to continue to hold onto you as I go through this journey. I take comfort in knowing how much you love me, I pray that I can share this love with the people I encounter.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

This has been a great week Lord.  I hope that I can continue to have this spirit of praise and thanksgiving in the weeks to come.  I know a big part of it has been gathering with your Saints to talk about what you are doing in our lives, to sing songs of praise and worship, and to pray to you about the things you lay on my heart.  I hate that my new schedule keeps me from Gathering with your people especially on Sundays.  I know that you are with me always but there is just something extra special about gathering with your people and hearing a word from you.  Lord I am excited about getting to know you better this year and have enjoyed spending time reading your Word and I'm getting better with the prayer and the journal has really helped.  

Thank you to my friend for this song.

YouTube - ASHMONT HILL SINGS "PRAISE HIS NAME"


----------



## Laela

God, You're so worthy to be Praised... so worthy. Not only when things are going right but also when things aren't going right. I've learned that's the key to maintaining my Trust in You... continual Praise, Prayer without ceasing.


----------



## Country gal

The story of the Golden Voice Homeless man really touched me. He gave God the Glory and God is really blessing him. What an awesome testimony to start the new year off.


----------



## Nice Lady

Country gal said:


> The story of the Golden Voice Homeless man really touched me. He gave God the Glory and God is really blessing him. *What an awesome testimony to start the new year off.*


 
*Also, is the story of the year*--24 hours and an instant turnaround. I hope God blesses the person that put it on the Internet because they also were helpful. That is God's grace. God answered his prayer along with his mother. So happy for him.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

God my job you put me in makes me very sad.I'm looking to get out already bc it really is not normal for me to be emotional.I work were folks get welfare seeing so much poverty is sickening to me to a degree.I count my blessings more by seeing what Im exposed to.I just pray soon I will get the good dream job at a corporate organization where I don't see certain things.Im grateful but sad in the same breathe but I know there is a reason for it all.


----------



## tyrablu

Thank you Lord for bringing me this far, and though I have further to go, we will make the journey together.


----------



## LovingLady

GoddessMaker said:


> God my job you put me in makes me very sad.I'm looking to get out already bc it really is not normal for me to be emotional.I work were folks get welfare seeing so much poverty is sickening to me to a degree.I count my blessings more by seeing what Im exposed to.I just pray soon I will get the good dream job at a corporate organization where I don't see certain things.Im grateful but sad in the same breathe but I know there is a reason for it all.



Maybe he wants you to see those things so you can do something about it.


----------



## Nice Lady

The man who put the Golden Voice Guy on the Internet was a Christian who is committed to serving our generation.  You have to love that--so inspiring to find a way to demonstrate God's love to another--especially someone who couldn't return the favor.


----------



## Renewed1

Father, help my crazy brother and sister arguing about when the end times are going to happen. 

How about you guys focus on winning souls for Christ!!!!!  

SHEESH~~~~


----------



## Guitarhero

Suffering is relative.  What you may find a blessing in your life might just be a difficulty in the life of another.  So be very careful to charge another with complaining...you may never see what they are dealing with under the guise of "blessing."  Perhaps their complaining is a way to verbalize what stress they are experiencing and asking others to help them through it.


----------



## Guitarhero

Abdijz said:


> Maybe he wants you to see those things so you can do something about it.




So true!! Goddessmaker certainly has the empathetic heart and the love of the Father for all people.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Abdijz said:


> Maybe he wants you to see those things so you can do something about it.




I believe that Adbijz,I just don't know what he wants me to do with what I'm seeing.I don't know if its just for me to remain humble or if this could turn into something more.God and his time will tell.


----------



## paradise79

For my ladies of the CF and for all those whose who read this post
YouTube - Yolanda Adams - Be Blessed

Be blessed sisters, give your life, your soul, everything to Jesus and trust Him.
HE will make a way for you and remember you're the head and not the tail, you're the lender not he borrower. In Jesus's name, you'll get the victory over all pains, fears, difficulties or deceptions.


----------



## paradise79

@ the bolded, exactly GM. When the time comes, His time, the only right time, He will let you know. Just hang in there and keep praying to be able to witness all those things. I won't be surprised if you'll be making a testimony very soon. about the whole situation. 

I strongly believe that there is a blessing in everything (yes, in everything) that happened. If I cut my finger while cooking, I'll say "ouch, it hurts but thanks God for it could have been worse if it was boiled water over my feet, or if it happened to 2 fingers instead of 1". Yeah, I know my example sucks  but what I mean is that sometimes we focus on what we've lost, what doesn't function, what we didn't get. We're so busy on complaining that we totally miss good things, positive points and blessings. And thus forgetting that sometimes, not having what we want is a blessing.

Trus the Lord and let Him guide you, be confident for He'll never bring you in a bad situation and will always be with you.It may be difficult, hard but be still, calm for He's with you. Keep praying and praise Him in advance for what He has in store for you. And those young ladies with children and very complicated situation are still God's children and they are blessed. I'm not saying it's all good but there is more than one thing to thank God for  even in that case.



GoddessMaker said:


> I believe that Adbijz,I just don't know what he wants me to do with what I'm seeing.I don't know if its just for me to remain humble or if this could turn into something more.*God and his time will tell*.


----------



## Laela

Sharing an awesome e-mail I received today... 

Hi Folks,

I had to share this with you all.  This is a clip from the 2010 graduation of Atlanta's Booker T. Washington High School, which had the first African-American male Valedictorian in over 10 years.

Please share with your Sons, grandsons, nephews, godchildren, or neighbors.  This is proof that we have no excuses. We have to keep fighting to grow our manchildren into the great men that live inside of them. …. This young man is a great example for them.

(You might want to get something to wipe your eyes....This video will make you proud!)

Booker T. Washington Valedictorian speech


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Laela said:


> Sharing an awesome e-mail I received today...
> 
> Hi Folks,
> 
> I had to share this with you all.  T*his is a clip from the 2010 graduation of Atlanta's Booker T. Washington High School, which had the first African-American male Valedictorian in over 10 years.*
> 
> Please share with your Sons, grandsons, nephews, godchildren, or neighbors.  This is proof that we have no excuses. We have to keep fighting to grow our manchildren into the great men that live inside of them. …. This young man is a great example for them.
> 
> (You might want to get something to wipe your eyes....This video will make you proud!)
> 
> Booker T. Washington Valedictorian speech



God is soooo good.  He is faithful to his children.  What a testimony to the love of God for us.

Thank you for this Laela.


----------



## topsyturvy86

Ladies, please remember the people of Australia in your prayers. Let's _keep_ the people who have been affected by the floods in our prayers ... and the Country as a whole as well.


----------



## Laela

wow.. Topsy.. have you seen this footage? YouTube - Fresh video of flood chaos in Australia as water swamps Brisbane

My prayers are with the people there..this will affect US as well

Why a Flooded Australia Will Probably Boost Soaring Energy and Food Prices - NYTimes.com





topsyturvy86 said:


> Ladies, please remember the people of Australia in your prayers. Let's _keep_ the people who have been affected by the floods in our prayers ... and the Country as a whole as well.


----------



## tyrablu

God you have been so good to me. I can't even begin to tell. Thank you. 

Ladies,

Always be encouraged that God is looking out for us at all times.


----------



## Nice Lady

*Thank God for the healing flow so ever present--Nay in all things I am more than a conqueror through Him who loved me.  Thanks God for your benefits for every single believer and to use to bring glory to your name. We always win.*


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Psalm 123
Our Eyes Look to the LORD Our God
A Song of Ascents.
 1To you I lift up my eyes,
   O you who are enthroned in the heavens!
2Behold, as the eyes of servants
   look to the hand of their master,
as the eyes of a maidservant
   to the hand of her mistress,
so our eyes look to the LORD our God,
   till he has mercy upon us.

 3 Have mercy upon us, O LORD, have mercy upon us,
   for we have had more than enough of contempt.

Lord I am looking to you for mercy.  Looking to you to lead my life and take control.  Allow me to submit and surrender completely to your will.  I can never get it right and no where near perfect.  Everything comes from you and will go back to you.  So I praise your Holy name.  I will keep my eyes to the hills, to the heavens, forever upward watching and waiting.  Thank you Lord for your mercy and your grace that covers my failings and iniquities. In Jesus name....


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Lord I thank you for everything going in my life.Im thankful to uplift and motivate your people God..Im just your messenger..I thank you Lord for trusting me with my struggles that hurt me so deep which has given me at a young age depth enough to love my clients.
I was so bothered with my uppity boss calling the clients hocches..I despise those who call themselves a pastor but yet are honorary..I get joy from speaking life to those who think God has forgotten about them..and I just love the babies that come with their mothers..its a joy seeing them color and showing me pictures they made.


----------



## Nice Lady

GoddessMaker said:


> Lord I thank you for everything going in my life.Im thankful to uplift and motivate your people God..Im just your messenger..I thank you Lord for trusting me with my struggles that hurt me so deep which has given me at a young age depth enough to love my clients.
> I was so bothered with my uppity boss calling the clients hocches..I despise those who call themselves a pastor but yet are honorary..I get joy from speaking life to those who think God has forgotten about them..and I just love the babies that come with their mothers..its a joy seeing them color and showing me pictures they made.


 
Maybe some of those things are happening so when you are a leader, you will know how to interact effectively with others and create true change in others--by setting systems that work in stead of pacify or destroy others.  So thank God you met that boss who is not understanding because you know how not to act. It is a learning experience.


----------



## Nice Lady

*God Inspiration*: I rule and reign in this life--choosing to stand in my rightful authority.  Love it: "*But God's free gift is not at all to be compared to the trespass [His grace is out of all proportion to the fall of man]. For if many died through one man's falling away (his lapse, his offense), much more profusely did God's grace and the free gift [that comes] through the undeserved favor of the one Man Jesus Christ abound and overflow to and for [the benefit of] many." Romans 5:17 AMP.*


----------



## Nice Lady

Staying in peace--is so key. It is of no use to be in any other state. This upcoming week will be a good week.


----------



## PG480

There's nothing like the joy of answered prayer....for real


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

When I look at certain things it frustrates me but in the same breathe bothers me that Im not in a position to do something more than be a encourager..to me words are not worth much but doing is really doing something.I hope God's time is soon for my next chapter in life to start.I know many say its not about the end point but the journey but for me my focus is results so the journey is a nuisance but I know it won't go away so I will make the best of it.


----------



## Chrissy811

I'm so tired of dealing with double minded people, how can you be this old and have no clarity on what you want for the future....Lord you know I'm so tired....


----------



## Nice Lady

They that know their God shall do great exploits. Mark 16 should be a real experience for every Christian with tact in the marketplace and guidance on the inside--thank you it will be a great reality for me in 2011 beyond them knowing you are a Christian. This will be a great week. Goodness and mercy are following me.


----------



## Laela

Amen..... and I celebrate right along with you!




PG480 said:


> There's nothing like the joy of answered prayer....for real


----------



## SND411

God does not need us mere human beings to defend Him/Her.


----------



## topsyturvy86

Isaiah 40:28 - 31. My scripture for this phase

28 Do you not know? 
   Have you not heard? 
The LORD is the everlasting God, 
   the Creator of the ends of the earth. 
He will not grow tired or weary, 
   and his understanding no one can fathom. 
29 He gives strength to the weary 
   and increases the power of the weak. 
30 Even youths grow tired and weary, 
   and young men stumble and fall; 
31 but those who hope in the LORD 
   will renew their strength. 
They will soar on wings like eagles; 
   they will run and not grow weary, 
   they will walk and not be faint.

I pray that this scripture takes it's place deep in my heart and the words become life and refresh and rejuvenate my soul in Jesus's name. Amen.


----------



## paradise79

@ the bolded, i just have to say . I just love this; thanks for this post....I can't just stop smiling reading this because I can remember one of your post sometime ago, like "what am I doing here?" . I'm so glad you free yourself and didn't let your fear stops you from what the Lord has in plan for you. You see, this post is so positive because for me it seems crytal clear that the Lord is using you in a perfect way. And being able to share the good news with some who lost faith is truely a blessing. I'm so happy for you 

And for your boss, don't mind him and pary over him. yes, each time you deal with him or each the devil is pouring some sh....from his mouth, claim Jesus' love and mercy over him. Pray for him and let that love touch him 



GoddessMaker said:


> *Lord I thank you for everything going in my life.Im thankful to uplift and motivate your people God..Im just your messenger..I thank you Lord for trusting me with my struggles that hurt me so deep which has given me at a young age depth enough to love my clients.*
> I was so bothered with my uppity boss calling the clients hocches..I despise those who call themselves a pastor but yet are honorary..*I get joy from speaking life to those who think God has forgotten about them..and I just love the babies that come with their mothers..its a joy seeing them color and showing me pictures they made*.


----------



## paradise79

GM, I understand what you mean in here and respect it. But allow me to share my point with you on words power. Words are very powerful, it's a lot. Sometimes it's not just enough because actions need to be taken but depending on where we stand, of the role we play in the whole thing, being the one who comforts is really important. 

There is a time for everything, words use to come before actions and different people may hold these. Being an encourager is very important, giving hope, sharing the word, being positive, assist others is tremendous. I'm sure there are so many people who wouldn't have messed with their lives if they had met an encourager, someone who offered a smile, a word of encouragement.

Girl, don't play with this. you're doing a great job there . Keep it on and may the Holy Spirit continue to open your heart and your eyes on what your mission is. Don't hesitate, don't be afraid for you're not alone on that. Fight your own attles and let the Lord takes cares of his children. 

=GoddessMaker;12636191]When I look at certain things it frustrates me but in the same breathe bothers me that Im not in a position to do something more than be a encourager..to me words are not worth much but doing is really doing something.I hope God's time is soon for my next chapter in life to start.I know many say its not about the end point but the journey but for me my focus is results so the journey is a nuisance but I know it won't go away so I will make the best of it.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Nice Lady

I believe God period--registering.


----------



## LovelyRo

God is amazing! I'm thankful for His hand in my life! 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I feel so lost right now.I feel like all I want to do is for nothing.I feel all the education I have gotten will not lead to anything money worth while.Its like I dont know what I'm suppose to do.I keep apply for jobs nothing.I'm not the extra perky christian for myself so I know ppl look down upon me.Most probable think less of me bc I have depression and will always suffer in some way.

I dont want to give up on things but its like whats the point my life may always be planning but nothing manifesting.I do try to look at the past and see what God has done  in my past to know he can do it again.I feel like crying right now I think I may bc I got to get it together for work tomorrow my clients need a positive goddessmaker.


----------



## tyrablu

God, 

During the past 2 months you have allowed me to grow so much, and my faith in you has increased 100 fold. Things that I had inside me that I never knew existed has come forth and it's all because of you. Literally I could go on and on. But I'm so grateful that I really can't even begin to tell. Thank you for everything that you have done, and everything that you will continue to do. 

Amen


----------



## Nice Lady

Always good to have a great laugh: as iron sharpens iron, so a man sharpens the countenance of his friend.


----------



## Guitarhero

Mercy abounds and opens wide the door of the temple to all, not just His friends.  Even inside, Jesus is my Savior, He's just not my L-rd at the moment...but He will be by Saturday (inshallah) cuz I've got an ongoing appointment.  I skipped last week and the weeks before.  Being Savior and being L-rd are two separate things but each requiring the other, ultimately.  Thank G-d for mercy cuz I ain't holy and know it.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Lord I thank you for just being who you are to me Lord..you died for me and my awful dirty nasty sins and I'm so glad to be able to live life knowing you have made provisions for me Lord.I have to make it personal when I praise you because not every sister in Christ's walk is the same,we may fall to certain tempations but we all have our own walk to journey through.

I talked to my bosses boss today just letting her know that I feel my persona may clash with my boss.I did it very tactfully..luckily for me she seems sweet on me and wants to mentor me.I know to keep a watchful eye but I know good info when I hear it.I thank God that even those this job and the season I'm in now..the just barely enough I know there nothing too hard or too cumbersome for our Lord...Im thankful that while going through these trials I want to learn the lessons so I don't have to repeat.

Hope everyone has a awesome Thursday..


----------



## paradise79

I really feel like it's time to get my kids baptized...Now I'm thinking about a godfather and a godmother ...I'm not sure erplexed.
Lord, please guide my steps and my thoughts. Allow me father, to see what your plan and will are, in Jesus' name.Amen


----------



## Nice Lady

God you always answer prayers and give the victory or even answer before I could even pray about it. That's your love.


----------



## Nice Lady

*God-inspiration Treadmill Moment*: *The year is crowned with the good you give; life-giving rain is dropping from your footsteps..."* Lord, you have crowned the beginning and end of year with goodness and impregnated all the productions of this year in my life and my blog readers.  This is the year to remember even for the women in the Christian fellowship.  Good things are happening and are going to happen.  That is my focus and my expectation is high.  You are a good God and a good Daddy. What more can a woman ask for?


----------



## Nice Lady

God-Inspired Moment: Good things are on the horizon--expecting the best and not the worst.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Lord I pray that my co worker and friend is ok mentally...she has been depressed in the past and has had 2 car accidents this week..I know our job makes her sad bc its not a good place.

I praise God I had a God moment:I was murmuring about having to drive to the stores today and wish I had someone to drive me and then I say a dude get off the bus while I was at the light.That hit me I remember when I didnt even know how to drive and didnt have a car and would have drove without a peep..so that checked me right quick Im thankful to wattle my swollen self into a car while some have no car..Amen


----------



## Nice Lady

Thank you for personal guidance concerning this small matter. This upcoming week will be great!


----------



## Laela

Lord, give me the strength to not act as if I didn't hear what You said, when I clearly heard You.
You have something to show me, and I believe You. I ask that help me get to that place to receive.


----------



## Sharpened

Oh, my Lord and Savior
I wish all that come to you
Could hear the gentle authority of Your voice.

Some teach that Your Gifts were
Solely for the early Ecclesia.
I say, “Nay!
They all lie.
For You called me unto Yourself.”

All I can do is pray
That many will know You when You say,
“This one is Mine, Father.”
“This one is Mine, Father.”

Your Spirit rushes through my heart.
Your voice gives rebuke and calm.
Your dreams never leave my mind.
Your Guidance is an ongoing thing.

The experience of You 
Anchors my belief, trust and surrender.
Worry and fear are but a vapor,
Though I pity those who may never understand.

All I can do is pray
That many will know You when You say,
“This one is Mine, Father.”
“This one is Mine, Father.”


----------



## Nice Lady

God you are a great God. This upcoming week is a great week. Thank you for your goodness at all times.  Every word of God is pure.  He is a shield to those who put their trust in Him.


----------



## foxee

Going to church makes me feel so rejuvenated!  I feel fully prepared to handle anything that comes my way.


----------



## Reminiscing

I'm going through it right now and I'm really trying to hold on.  It's said that nothing good comes easy.  Lord, I'm trying to hold on to see the blessing in all of this... please give me the strength.


----------



## PinkPebbles

Reminiscing said:


> I'm going through it right now and I'm really trying to hold on. It's said that nothing good comes easy. Lord, I'm trying to hold on to see the blessing in all of this... please give me the strength.


 
Praying for you sis.

*Isaiah 43:2-3*
When you pass through the waters, I _will be_ with you; 
 And through the rivers, they shall not overflow you. 
 When you walk through the fire, you shall not be burned, 
  Nor shall the flame scorch you. 
  For I _am_ the LORD your God...


----------



## Laela

Reminiscing, 

I can't help being a Praiser, even when things aren't going _right_. Because praise is more than singing, dancing and carrying on.. it's worship, from the heart. I know you're a Praiser, too...  so I'd like to share this soulful song with you... hope it blesses your heart as it did mine.

*NTOKOZO - IN THE SHADOW*

'tis all

God bless :Rose:



Reminiscing said:


> I'm going through it right now and I'm really trying to hold on.  It's said that nothing good comes easy.  Lord, I'm trying to hold on to see the blessing in all of this... please give me the strength.


----------



## Prudent1

Making my way back to the potter's wheel, back to my first love... Selah.

The word that came to Jeremiah from the Lord: "Arise, and go down to the potter's house, and there I will let you hear my words." So I went down to the potter's house, and there he was working at his wheel. And the vessel he was making of clay was spoiled in the potter's hand, and he reworked it into another vessel, as it seemed good to the potter to do. (Jeremiah 18:1-4 RSV)

Then the word of the Lord came to me: "O house of Israel, can I not do with you as this potter has done? says the Lord. Behold, like the clay in the potter's hand, so are you in my hand, O house of Israel. If at any time I declare concerning a nation or a kingdom, that I will pluck up and break down and destroy it, and if that nation, concerning which I have spoken, turns from its evil, I will repent of the evil that I intended to do to it. And if at any time I declare concerning a nation or a kingdom that I will build and plant it, and if it does evil in my sight, not listening to my voice, then I will repent of the good which I had intended to do to it." (Jeremiah 18:10 RSV)


----------



## Nice Lady

*Apart of being in relationship with God, is that sometimes you wake up with a song for to overcome for a particular day--He gives songs of victory and deliverance. God is always a good God.*


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Right now I dont know how I feel.I feel like Im in hysterics.One day I feel like overcoming then the next I feel like why bother changing anything since it ain't happen already.I guess some believe I'm double minded or evil.Some believe I must be envious of those who have arrived so to speak.I guess I don't care enough about myself if I did I would have enough dignity to know show my fears or show I'm scared to live freely so I stay in the past.

I don't feel like going another step and I know God hears my cry when you can't speak anymore.I feel so tired I sometimes really wish I would perish go to sleep and never wake up again because all I face is the utter damn flaws I am nothing is positive about me I'm like a cesspool of utter damnation a perpetual walking flaw.

Ok I feel like I have released out my soul time to go try to do something positive.


----------



## paradise79

@ GM, I know you don't believe in the power of words but that's the only thing I can offer actually. Jesus is love, life, joy, peace....real peace. You are PERFECT, the Lord makes you perfect; a human being with emotions but a perfect one. Everything about you is POSITIVE, you're loved and He paid the price for you. You are at the point where you can't do anything, right? then let Him take over. I mean, let it completely,totally; don't hold unto something but abandon yourself to Jesus and let Him ride it. 

I'm saying this with all love, you're blessed, highly blessed in the middle of your misfortune. Don't let the devil distracts you. this silly bad boy just pops out because he can see what the Lord has in store for you. If you were so negative and bad and so on and on, he will take you for granted and wouldn't bother. But you belong to Jesus and you are walking back to Him. His open arms are there for you and His will is accomplishing in your life. 

Hang in there, cry in despair, shout and pray, let Him take over, talk to Him, talk to the Lord and He will fight those battles, GM. My prayers are with you and I know you already get the VICTORY IN JESUS' NAME , even if you can't see it and don't think so. This down here is for you, precious King's child  :blowkiss:

*Matthew 11:28-30*
*Come unto me, all ye that labor and are heavy laden, and I will give you rest. 29 Take my yoke upon you, and learn of me; for I am meek and lowly in heart: and ye shall find rest unto your souls. 30For my yoke is easy, and my burden is light.* 

*John 14:27*
*Peace I leave with you, my peace I give unto you: not as the world giveth, give I unto you. Let not your heart be troubled, neither let it be afraid.*


----------



## paradise79

Glory be to the Lord.....I'm so happy I find a site for the bible in english and it's really easy to go through. I can now add some quotes in my posts 
I was so lazy about looking for it or asking some ladies here for suggestion but I'm glad I've been guided to find out today. It makes my day


----------



## Nice Lady

God specializes in goodness.​


----------



## Zeal

*God is a promise keeper!  Don't get it twisted. *


----------



## it_comes_naturally

God increase my faith.   (Luke 17:5)


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

God Im hearing you and I'm not all the way into this thing as of yet but I know it will happen with or without me so I might as well get on board..prayer is needed bc I feel like Im on a potters wheel being reconstructed..


----------



## Nice Lady

God's promises always comes to pass and never fail: The promises of the Lord are pure, like silver refined in a furnace and purified seven times.


----------



## LilMissSunshine5

Thank you God for allowing me to experience being in your presence on a whole new level this week! The depth of your goodness is truly mind blowing! I just can't say it enough! Jesus' blood paved the way for me to dwell in Your presence forever...nothing I can do to gain that, not following commandments, not obeying, not sacrificing, not fasting, not praying, not tithing, just being covered with the blood of Christ ushers me into Your presence! Right now, I am in total awe of who you are God...thank you for the privilege of being called your child


----------



## topsyturvy86

Good morning ladies, just wanted to wish you beautiful and blessed day today in the Lord .


----------



## Guitarhero

The longer I live, the more I realize just how very blessed and unique I truly am...and I don't have to use filters nor rose-colored glasses either.  Thank you G-d!!!!!  Never allow anyone....ANYONE to make you question what it is that you were meant to be.


----------



## paradise79

*topsy*, I hope you had a great day 

The way this world is turning really bothers me. Days ago, there was a little girl 9-years old who jumped from the 4th or 5th level and died because she was diabetic and couldn't bear all the restrictions. 9 years old, thinking about death and acting????
Then yesterday a mother came back from work in the evening and found out her 11 years old hung up....dead!!!they said he was a lonely child and has some issues. I pray for all those babies because they were still babies, blessed be their hearts. I can't even imagine mommies' pains. 
Oh dear God, where should I run to???? I'm a mother and I sometimes wish I can keep my kids under my arms all their lives...crazy, I know

Each of us will find its weapons and strategies but mine is JESUS. He is the only one who can save us from all this. Living in prayers, get our kids spiritually aware, living is the way for them to handle all this so-called technological new world. There are so much things to distract us from spending real quality time, from communicating, from enjoying each other for we are blessings, yes we are. I'm so blessed to be a parent, I'm blessed with 2 kids and it so challenging but I know I'm not alone: HE is with me.


----------



## Nice Lady

*With all the changes in our society, we can trust God. * Those who know your name trust in you, for you, O Lord, do not abandon those who search for you. Daniel trusted in You in uncomfortable and unfavorable worlds, but he abided with God--in prayer.  Lord, prayer changes things and brings life to your word and the changes we so desperately want for the good.  *When we pray, we get results--I love this confession that was pounded into me*.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I know this may be wrong but sometimes I believe I wasn't created for a joyful purpose.Its like nothing great is around me.I pour all I have into everyone and I'm so empty.I want to stay hopeful I so want to but I don't know if it will be a waste.I want to believe Jesus loves me as I know he does everyone else but I have to fight not believing.I think of everything that is wrong with me and why I'm not attractive it makes me really heart..I hope one day I may be selected for joy and a happy nice life.


----------



## luthiengirlie

Abba.. I want my brother...

:crying:


----------



## paradise79

what's going on, luthiengirlie? I don't know what is all about but I'm sending you a big hug and yes, talk to Him and let Him have your praises even in your cries. he surely can and will comfort you or dry those tears.



luthiengirlie said:


> Abba.. I want my brother...
> 
> :crying:


----------



## paradise79

*Mark 4:35-41*
*35 And on that day, when even was come, he saith unto them, Let us go over unto the other side. *
*36 And leaving the multitude, they take him with them, even as he was, in the boat. And other boats were with him. *
*37 And there ariseth a great storm of wind, and the waves beat into the boat, insomuch that the boat was now filling. *
*38 And he himself was in the stern, asleep on the cushion: and they awake him, and say unto him, Teacher, carest thou not that we perish? *
*39 And he awoke, and rebuked the wind, and said unto the sea, Peace, be still. And the wind ceased, and there was a great calm. *
*40 And he said unto them, Why are ye fearful? have ye not yet faith? *
*41 And they feared exceedingly, and said one to another, Who then is this, that even the wind and the sea obey him?*

I just feel like sharing this with you ladies. I've been encouraged by this and thought it could help some. Being a christian, praying and walking with Jesus doesn't mean everything will be simple and easy. It doesn't mean that we will not experience deception, battles, sins and waves in our lives. Jesus was in the boat, He being the God's Son was in this boat when the waves beat it. He wasn't exempt from being moved by the waves but the most important was that He was in, in order to command the sea and the wind. 

That's what we need to do:be in the boat, be aware of waves that may come and BRING JESUS along. Let's make sure He is in our boat, in our lives, especially when hard times and crises are around. His presence provides hope and strenght, in good as well as in bad times. 

Remember our lives are like this boat and we better have Jesus by our side when the waves will be showing up.be blessed and have a wonderful sunday in Jesus' arms.
*exit the post singing: you're gonna trust Him, trust and never doubt Him.....*


----------



## Nice Lady

*God has wonderful plans for us all*: How precious also are Your thoughts to me, O God! How great is the sum of them! If I should count them, they would be more in number than the sand; When I awake, I am still with You. *This is going to be a great week--goodness and mercy following us everywhere.*


----------



## luthiengirlie

paradise79 said:


> what's going on, luthiengirlie? I don't know what is all about but I'm sending you a big hug and yes, talk to Him and let Him have your praises even in your cries. he surely can and will comfort you or dry those tears.


 
Thank You Paradise...... I'm realizing I'm going to have to trust YHWH and reshift my focus


----------



## Laela

A Word on Trust received today...

When three Hebrew boys were told they must worship an idol or else, this is what they had to say to that crazy Babylonian king in *Daniel 3: 16-18:*

_"Shadrach, Meshach, and Abednego answered the king, O Nebuchadnezzar, it is not necessary for us to answer you on this point.
If our God Whom we serve is able to deliver us from the burning fiery furnace, He will deliver us out of your hand, O king.
*But if not,* let it be known to you, O king, that *we will not *serve your gods or worship the golden image which you have set up!_

There is a difference between Faith and Trust
Faith (confidence) _can _move a mountain
Trust (commitment)  IS a mountain that cannot be moved

The key to trusting God is to not be "moved" (or motivated) by results. While it's good to have expectations, one committed to serving God won't give in, quit or get mad when they don't get what they want or when they want it. They'll just serve/honor Him anyway, to be in  perfect peace, even in the midst of a storm. 

Those Hebrew boys would still have honored and trusted God even IF the outcome was different. IOW, their position remained the same.

That is trusting God.


----------



## luthiengirlie

i feel so angry and so hurt.. I feel rage consuming me as the days pass...


----------



## Guitarhero

Is that me this week?  Lack of words, halting speech?  I'm not myself and it feels that a chunk of me has been lopped off.  Quiet reflection for tomorrow ...that's the gift I'll take graciously.  Forgive me I didn't come to see You today, I know You are always awaiting me.


----------



## Nice Lady

*Morning fellowships are the best!*  My voice You shall hear in the morning, O LORD; In the morning I will direct _it_ to You, and I will look up.


----------



## topsyturvy86

Laela said:


> A Word on Trust received today...
> 
> When three Hebrew boys were told they must worship an idol or else, this is what they had to say to that crazy Babylonian king in *Daniel 3: 16-18:*
> 
> _"Shadrach, Meshach, and Abednego answered the king, O Nebuchadnezzar, it is not necessary for us to answer you on this point.
> If our God Whom we serve is able to deliver us from the burning fiery furnace, He will deliver us out of your hand, O king.
> *But if not,* let it be known to you, O king, that *we will not *serve your gods or worship the golden image which you have set up!_
> 
> There is a difference between Faith and Trust
> Faith (confidence) _can _move a mountain
> Trust (commitment)  IS a mountain that cannot be moved
> 
> The key to trusting God is to not be "moved" (or motivated) by results. While it's good to have expectations, one committed to serving God won't give in, quit or get mad when they don't get what they want or when they want it. They'll just serve/honor Him anyway, to be in  perfect peace, even in the midst of a storm.
> 
> Those Hebrew boys would still have honored and trusted God even IF the outcome was different. IOW, their position remained the same.
> 
> That is trusting God.



This is very powerful Laela! Thanks for sharing!


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## topsyturvy86

luthiengirlie said:


> i feel so angry and so hurt.. I feel rage consuming me as the days pass...



Luthiengirlie, don't let anger get the better of you. Remember that whatever it is, God is in control. He promised to never leave u so He is with u even now. Give it to Him, give it all to Him, he will take care of it better than u ever can. I pray that His peace fills your heart today in Jesus's name.


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## luthiengirlie

topsyturvy86 said:


> Luthiengirlie, don't let anger get the better of you. Remember that whatever it is, God is in control. He promised to never leave u so He is with u even now. Give it to Him, give it all to Him, he will take care of it better than u ever can. I pray that His peace fills your heart today in Jesus's name.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 
This is confirmation that giving the situation to Him was the right thing to do...


----------



## paradise79

let Him do the work in you, on you and watch His blessings and love flow over you, being it at His time, His good time.


luthiengirlie said:


> This is confirmation that giving the situation to Him was the right thing to do...


----------



## paradise79

God is really awesome. Laela, I read Daniel yesterday morning and I felt blessed and enjoyed it. Thanks for sharing this.


Laela said:


> A Word on Trust received today...
> 
> When three Hebrew boys were told they must worship an idol or else, this is what they had to say to that crazy Babylonian king in *Daniel 3: 16-18:*
> 
> _"Shadrach, Meshach, and Abednego answered the king, O Nebuchadnezzar, it is not necessary for us to answer you on this point._
> _If our God Whom we serve is able to deliver us from the burning fiery furnace, He will deliver us out of your hand, O king._
> _*But if not,* let it be known to you, O king, that *we will not *serve your gods or worship the golden image which you have set up!_
> 
> There is a difference between Faith and Trust
> Faith (confidence) _can _move a mountain
> Trust (commitment) IS a mountain that cannot be moved
> 
> The key to trusting God is to not be "moved" (or motivated) by results. While it's good to have expectations, one committed to serving God won't give in, quit or get mad when they don't get what they want or when they want it. They'll just serve/honor Him anyway, to be in perfect peace, even in the midst of a storm.
> 
> Those Hebrew boys would still have honored and trusted God even IF the outcome was different. IOW, their position remained the same.
> 
> That is trusting God.


----------



## Prudent1

GoddessMaker said:


> God Im hearing you and I'm not all the way into this thing as of yet but I know it will happen with or without me so I might as well get on board..prayer is needed bc *I feel like Im on a* *potters wheel being reconstructed..*


C'mon over and join me lil sis... I'm back on the wheel too. Just posted that in my siggie.* Nothing* wrong with being broken and put back together by the master. We'll be better once all the dirt and impurities are gone even though it hurts in the process.


----------



## LovelyRo

Thank You Lord for being Jehovah Jireh, my provider!  You know my needs before I do and I thank you for providing a way! In Jesus name, Amen!


----------



## paradise79

Any news from shimmie? it seems like it I didn't "see" her around for a couple of days. I hope you're doing well, madame shimmie.

DD wake up the other and told that the Lord and Mary watch over her sleep, that she saw them and they were protecting her......I just shouted "praise he Lord for He showing his mercy to his children" and gave her the side eye as she was going on on how sweet and adorable was Mary because she was giving sweets to children .This girl is just too much !!!!

When it's bedtime I kiss her goodnight, after our prayer and always say "may Jesus or Mary bless you and protect you in your sleep" and now she just comes out with this. I like it though


----------



## Nice Lady

*Perfect Time to Hang This Here: "Happy, happy, happy in the Lord, we are doing his commandments and trusting in His Word. I want you to know God's promises are sure that's why we are happy. Happy In the Lord!" -Loving This Little Song, From A Deceased Mentor.* I really do miss her and Lord, we thank you that everything that I admire about her will get on me. 

*Lord, I thank you that this year you have crowned the beginning and the end with your goodness*.  I said to the Lord, “You are my Master! Every good thing I have comes from you.”


----------



## Nice Lady

*God, you are good God.  You are also a big God--nothing is too hard for you to do.  This makes it so easy to rest in You. You are a great God and I love you.*


----------



## luthiengirlie

YHWH THANK YOU FOR BRINGING MY BROTHER BACK TO ME.... THANK YOU FOR COMFORTING ME.... NOW ON TO WORKING TO IMPROVE MYSELF FOR YOU.. LOVE YOU


----------



## Nice Lady

*"Thanks, thanks, we give you thanks for all that you have done. My soul is at rest.  O Lord, we give you thanks."*


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I feel but dont feel.I honestly feel like I don't know what to do.While in school I had a purpose a goal but now that I'm out I don't know what to do.I'm not that always in the church type that disturbs me beyond belief and but I'm so not trying to live the so called adult night life either.

I feel my weight has been a great thing from keeping me from being a whore,but now that I'm on a quest to lose weight and look nice for the world,a part of me is fearful that once it's gone and I attract nicer breeds I become too consumed with appearance and just give up on the walk.

I need prayer and thoughts ladies I really feel at a loss of life.The way I feel I may repeat my incident of last Feb..what's the point of living when you have no purpose for your own satisfactions and living to serve everyone else when no one returns the favor.


----------



## livinbyproverbs31

Either I finish the work by the grace of God or I die trying. Why so zealous you ask? Because it IS within my heart; I WANT to go home.


----------



## Nice Lady

*Greater Dependence On God:* With Christian walk, we do our best, but then God is the one to give the results.


----------



## topsyturvy86

Queensland miraculously survived cyclone Yasi! Praise God! Let it be known that the Christians were praying! Let us never underestimate the power of prayer!


----------



## Laela

wow.... and Amein 


jalapen.yo.face said:


> Either I finish the work by the grace of God or I die trying. Why so zealous you ask? Because it IS within my heart; I WANT to go home.


----------



## luthiengirlie

Thank you YHWH for using the men in my life  that I cherish Respect and Admire to teach me about YOUR Word, to teach me about what to EXPECT in a husband, to teach me how I should be treated.. YOU LOVE ME SO MUCH and I often forget/don't know how to recieve it sometimes.. but YOU YOU ARE SO PAITENT AND MERCIFUL.. You are so loving and kind.. You are beautiful... I know I can be hardheaded/not easy to work with but YOU choose to sustain me ANYWAY.. I love YOU I GLORIFYYOU.. and I will not settle for any less than what YOU'VE shown me.. I LOVE YOU ABBA..

1Jn 5:20  And we know that the Son of Elohim has come and has given us an understanding, so that we might know the true One. And we are in the true One, in His Son יהושע Messiah. This is the true Elohim and everlasting life.


----------



## Guitarhero

"It is a *poverty* to decide that a child must die in order that you may live as you wish."

Mother Teresa



Merriam Webster

Definition of POVERTY
1
a : the state of one who lacks a usual or socially acceptable amount of money or material possessions b : renunciation as a member of a religious order of the right as an individual to own property
2
: scarcity, dearth 


"The hungry and the lonely, not only for food but for the Word of God; the thirsty and the ignorant, not only for water but also for knowledge, peace, truth, justice and love; the naked and the unloved, not only for clothes but also for human dignity; the unwanted, the unborn child, the racially discriminated against, the homeless and the abandoned - not only for a shelter made of bricks, but for a heart that understands, that covers, that loves; the sick, the dying destitutes and the captives - not only in body but also in mind and spirit; all those who have lost all hope and faith in life, the alcoholics and drug addicts and all those who have lost God ( for them God was but God is ) and who have lost all hope in the power of the Spirit."

Source:
A simple path
Lucinda Vardey, Mother Teresa
Page 30 - 31
Rider
ISBN: 0712674527


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Lord help me to love you more.  To focus on you and others rather than myself.  I know you are working things out in my life and building my patience in the process.  Building my dependence on You, Lord, and not in Man and this world.

I know you can heal all things so I give my heart to you knowing that you will keep it safe and put it back together.  I give you my mind because it needs to understand that you are so much bigger than my thoughts and you can change my way of thinking and heal me of the pain of negative thoughts

PS. Lord could you not bring anyone into my life unless he is sent by you to be my husband. I can't handle the up & down the wrong men bring and the distraction from you.  Thank you for your grace, mercy, patience, love, protection, healing .  Love you Lord.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I really am at a loss Lord on having relationships..Im not even talking about a boo but just friends honestly..I place such high standards on what I should give to others..I guess I still have that heaviness on me from childhood of what my step father would say no one like you your ugly fat and you will have to buy friends..Ladies plz be careful with words even though words don't mean much to me know those messages from growing up still in prison me..


----------



## Guitarhero

This  is basically an announcement but the band U2 will sponsor a U2Charist in Little Rock, AR in February.  It will be a liturgical service at one of their methodist churches:

U2charist | U2 Eucharist : U2 Eucharist news and information  (article about the origins and event info)

Wikepedia:
A U2Charist' (also spelled eU2charist or U2 Eucharist) is a communion service, or Eucharist, accompanied by U2 songs in lieu of traditional hymns and sometimes as part or all of the service music. The music can be played from a CD or, in less common cases, performed by a live band.

The U2charist was initially started in the U.S. Episcopal Church but has been adapted by several other denominations. It is typically a liturgical service (including communion) that features the music of the rock band U2 and a message about God's call to rally around the Millennium Development Goals. The U2charist is held by supporters to be a great opportunity to reach out to people in their congregations and larger communities, especially young people, with messages of global reconciliation and justice for the poor and oppressed. Bono, U2's lead singer, has been a particularly vocal proponent of the Millennium Development Goals, and has been proclaimed as a global MDG ambassador. The U2charist seeks to raise awareness of the MDGs and call people worldwide to a deeper faith and engagement with God's mission.


----------



## Sarophina

I hate apologizing, God-not because it hurts my pride, although it does. I hate apologizing because the damage is already done. Help me God to catch my actions which proceed from my heart before I hurt another person.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Happy New Year ladies!  Just wanted to say hello, especially to the ladies that have pm'd me...thank you for your love and prayers!

Take care!

N&W


----------



## zora

Please send prayers for my marriage.  Thank you.


----------



## paradise79

@ *zora, *you and your dh will be in my prayers. your mariage situation is in God's hands. He was there at the beginning and is still with you right now.He will never leave or forsake, nevre. sending you some .

@ *GoddessMaker*, you're loved hun girl and you're blessed. I hear you and my prayers are with you. He's working in you, on you and the fact that you may not see it will not change a thing. You're beautiful and so worthy that's why the devil is trying to get you with all his lies. I wish I could say more powerful and wise words but those are just what comes from my heart .

@* Nice and Wavy*, it's nice to see you back here


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

paradise79 you are so lovely and encouraging.I just finished writing out my goals for 2011 and looking at it I seem so horrid.I know I still have a hard time accepting love or even support.I always feel Im lacking when I have to ask for anything I know there probable is some pride issues but I also know its just to keep me safe as I know ppl will try to make you feel guilty to do something..

2011 is going to be or already is a challenging year so much is popping out I guess since I was in school for the last 4 yrs it was just too much to handle at once..I need to develop spiritual support group.I know some will say if you go to church you could get that but that hasn't happen ever..ppl are too consumed with appearance to get dirty but I guess maybe if I could find a few here things may be a  touch better in my walk esp love walk


----------



## Ms Red

Praying for revelation knowledge about the current man I am dating. Lord please let your will be done in my life and I exhalt your holy name. Guide me in all of my decisions.


----------



## Nice Lady

Thank you Lord for a good week and I thank you that this week is going to be even better for all the women in the Christian Fellowship. *This is a Psalm 65:11 year: You crown the year with a bountiful harvest; **even the hard pathways overflow with abundance.  *

I am focused on what your Word says and it is where it begins and ends for me.  My conversation with my aunt confirmed that the Word of God is the final and be all in everything--confirmation of my inner thoughts.


----------



## luthiengirlie

Why do I always care about people who always hurt me? I'm done YHWH. I'm done with the being u created called men.. From the beginning all they've done is hurt me.. With their selfish words...


----------



## Guitarhero

luthiengirlie said:


> Why do I always care about people who always hurt me? I'm done YHWH. I'm done with the being u created called men.. From the beginning all they've done is hurt me.. With their selfish words...



  Now you know he wasn't the one.  Sux, nonetheless...but he's out there...pray for him.


----------



## livinbyproverbs31

A peace that passes all understanding.... #ImFREEindeed


----------



## SuchMagnificent

I'll pray for you...
You pray for me
And watch God change things....
Be blessed my sisters

Sent from my Sprint HTC Evo using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## Nice Lady

*We are always triumphant*: "Now thanks be to God who always leads us in triumph in Christ."  As Christians, we are always victorious.


----------



## Renewed1

Father, even during these turbulent times I know you will keep me and my love ones. 

I don't want to be afraid anymore. 

I have no choice but to trust you.


----------



## luthiengirlie

Matt 25:40-God takes it personal when we hurt or dishonor His people. So many times we talk about honoring God but yet we are nasty to His people.We ask the Lord to use us anyway He wants, yet we won't give someone a ride to/from church. God is not pleased when we behave like this, so let's do better

a friend


----------



## luthiengirlie

Abba show me and my family what we need to do to prepare in these last days...
how to obtain food and everything.. may our hearts be receptive to YOU and OBEY YOU and not be stagnant and suffer with the rest of the world


----------



## Highly Favored8

Quote from my friend

"Stop letting people who do so little for you control so much of your time, life and emotions".


----------



## Guitarhero

Geez, I know confession hurts, especially if you accidentally walk into the face-to-face and he's aleady seen you.   But approving an I-phone app for confession...hmmmm. What if I have a motorola?  Or better yet, what about 1-800-CONFESS.  But can you imagine the delays during high peak hours after certain holidays, especially Fat Tuesday?  5 min. before obligatory Christmas Mass or Easter Sunday?  "We're sorry, all representatives are busy...estimated wait-time is 6 hours...please try your call later."


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I really wish someone in my life could be there for me.I know that God is all you need but it isn't true.We were created to be near ppl yada yada however I can't seem to have at least one person that I can trust and be open with.I can go days without touch and even opening my mouth.My voice isn't used at all.

So because of this Im decided to help in a prison ministry because at least I can be there for others.I may never have anyone and might as well except it but others dont have to feel the ugly pain I feel.

I also wish there was a way to know what  path one should go on without wasting money.I feel so stupid that I went to college now have debt but can't find good jobs.Im tired of always being on the low pay rate hourly worker.I am grateful to have it bc there still so many unemployed.I'm just tapped out ladies.


----------



## Highly Favored8

GoddessMaker said:


> I really wish someone in my life could be there for me.I know that God is all you need but it isn't true.We were created to be near ppl yada yada however I can't seem to have at least one person that I can trust and be open with.I can go days without touch and even opening my mouth.My voice isn't used at all.
> 
> So because of this Im decided to help in a prison ministry because at least I can be there for others.I may never have anyone and might as well except it but others dont have to feel the ugly pain I feel.
> 
> I also wish there was a way to know what path one should go on without wasting money.I feel so stupid that I went to college now have debt but can't find good jobs.Im tired of always being on the low pay rate hourly worker.I am grateful to have it bc there still so many unemployed.I'm just tapped out ladies.


 

Sending prayers your way GoddessMaker. ((((((((BIG HUG))))))))))


----------



## Guitarhero

Thy will be done...of course, we hope it's painless.  

Well, please pray for the peace of Jerusalem and that would take care of the rest of the world.  May Egypt have justice and peace.


----------



## Laela

^^^ Agreed, to keeping Jerusalem and the Middle East in prayer!


----------



## Nice Lady

*God specializes in goodness*: Oh that men would give thanks to the Lord for His goodness, and for His wonderful works to the children of men! For He satisfies the longing soul.  And fills the hungry soul with goodness.  There is always good things on the horizon with you Lord for us and for us to convey to others. Lovin' it moment!


----------



## Nice Lady

Changed said:


> Father, even during these turbulent times I know you will keep me and my love ones.
> 
> I don't want to be afraid anymore.
> 
> I have no choice but to trust you.


 


luthiengirlie said:


> Abba show me and my family what we need to do to prepare in these last days...
> how to obtain food and everything.. may our hearts be receptive to YOU and OBEY YOU and not be stagnant and suffer with the rest of the world


 
*Lord, help your children and we thank you have already met their needs. Help is on the way!* ***Hugs***


----------



## Nice Lady

*When we pray, we get results--this has been pounded into me.*  God the more I think about it--*You always affirm that the answer is on the way or prayers have made a difference in the lives of others that is interceded on the behalf of.* Even for petitions for the unsaved.  That's is your love, right there. 

*Now, it is time to be revolutionary in the positive sense to bring back life to ruined cities and desolate places by spreading your Light, Life and Love.*  I thank you Lord for a personal spiritual awakening and also, to be a participant in this generation.  Don't want to lose sight of what is important. * Help me not to bypass obvious opportunities by losing my focus or intensity in a positive light.........:heart2:*


----------



## strenght81

Thank you lord for peace of mind. 

Please grant me with confidence in the areas that I lack! I no longer want to struggle with those issues.


----------



## Nice Lady

*Nourishment For Soul (God's Love & Meditation on It)--*Listen to Me, O house of Jacob, And all the remnant of the house of Israel, who have been upheld by Me from birth, who have been arried from the womb; even to your old age, I am He, and even to gray hairs I will carry you! I have made, and I will bear; even I will carry, and will deliver you. 
-*Isaiah 46:3-4*

*God never stops loving---Love always.*


----------



## Laela

Sharing some inspirational quotes... be blessed today! :heart2: 
+++++++++++++++++++++​
"Worry is like a rocking chair - it gives you something to do, but it doesn't get you anywhere." - _Dorothy Galyean _

"We would worry less about what others think of us if we realized how seldom they do." - _Ethel Barrett _

"The time is always right to do what is right." - _Martin Luther King, Jr_.

"As we are liberated from our own fear, our presence automatically liberates others." - _Marianne Williamson _

"If you are clear about what you want, the world responds with clarity." - _Loretta Staples _

"People are like stained-glass windows. They sparkle and shine when the sun is out, but when the darkness sets in, their true beauty is revealed only if there is a light from within." - _Elizabeth Kübler-Ross_

"Do not think that love, in order to be genuine, has to be extraordinary." - _Mother Teresa _


----------



## Pooks

YouTube - YOU ARE GOD ALONE, Philips, Craig and Dean

Be blessed loved ones.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

God I love how you make us go through ugly stuff as a children which leaves us damaged goods as adults..I want to walk away from this walk not because its hard but because it makes no sense..why so much dang pain I mean I know you God went through pain unspeakable on the cross but why keep your ppl suffering...I see so much mental despair and so much out of wed lock kids and just good ppl being looked over bc they arent what society deems as valuable..I know God doesn't make junk but why does society receive me as worthless and of no value bc Im dark skinned,large and too thoughtful.


----------



## Nice Lady

Surely your goodness and mercy will follow us this week and we will experience the goodness of your Word for ourselves and to help others.  This will be a great week!


----------



## livinbyproverbs31

I've finally come to terms with the ultimate reality. _This_ is NOT it. This world is NOT it. My social status, my economic status, my facebook status... NOT it. Let us NOT dwell in the evil forthcomings of the earth, and, instead, rest upon the exceedingly immeasurable promise that The Prince of Peace has given us. 

"The King is coming! The King is coming! Make way, for the King is coming!" 
I can't *wait *to go home.


----------



## Laela

I love that God has a sense of humour.... I so love Him for that. 

*DAGON*
An example of God's humor is the instance in which the Israelites were using the Ark of the Covenant like a good-luck charm in taking it to battle, and the Philistines ended up capturing it and placing it in their temple before their idol of Dagon. They came into the temple the next day and found Dagon flat on his face before the ark. They set him back up. The next morning, there he was again, but this time he had his hands and head cut off as a symbol of his powerlessness before the God of the ark (1 Samuel 5:1-5). God’s putting Dagon in a position of submission to His ark is a comical picture.
 - GotQuestions.org


----------



## Nice Lady

*God's immense love for us is amazing and His great delight in us compelled him to send His Son for whole world. God's love is always fighting for u:* Many waters cannot quench love, nor can rivers drown it. If a man tried to buy love with all his wealth, his offer would be utterly scorned. *God Never Stops Loving*. *Knowing His Love Makes The Difference In Life!*


----------



## MrsIQ

God is good. Never doubt it!

Satan can't even think about touching us without His say, so know that whatever we are going through It's already passed through His nail scarred hands!


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Lord this working out has pushed me and Im making the time I workout to push physically but also mentally bc I view it as buffering my body which we christian women are suppose to do..have a wonderful day


----------



## lovely008

I was going to make a thread about this but is anyone struggling with  haircare being, I guess, a false god or a serious distraction from God in their lives? I recently went natural with a TWA and of course it's totally new to me as I do it all on my own. Without stylists it's all hands on deck and  more mentally/physically consuming than before. On my own, I don't mind the process at all and love my hair but The Holy Spirit has been speaking to me about it and I'm realizing it's something I just cannot handle. It's not inherently sinful but the attention and focus I put on my hair takes away my attention from The Lord in a considerable way. It's been bothering me so badly and I've been fighting to not let go *red flag* but now that I'm seeing what it is truly doing to my walk with The Lord, I'm giving it over to Him completely.

I'm thinking of cutting all my hair off for now because I can't even handle not looking at it in the mirror and figuring out how to fix or figure out something. I think about it so much sometimes and spend hours researching natural hair care when I could be spending time with God.  I would put it in braids but it's too short and I even tried a KISS approach numerous times but it always snowballs into something more complicated almost immediately. In the long term, I have no clue what I will do but I know right now is not the time. I know I desire to stay natural but whatever The Holy Spirit guides me to do, it will be of utmost perfection for my life. I'm so glad nothing is off limits because our God is infinite in wisdom!

Anyway, I'm not trying to put this out there to say that everyone who puts effort and time into taking care of their hair is sacrificing their relationship with God or anything. Anything can be a false god or as a preacher put it a suitcase weighing us down in this race and sadly, mine right now is my hair.


----------



## Guitarhero

I could do all things through Christ who strengthened me today...including changing the wax ring on the toilet without barfing, dropping in the pliers, screwdriver, bolts and not flooding the bathroom.  Thank G-d!  It's fixed.  It's the little things that are often the biggest things.


----------



## Nice Lady

GoddessMaker said:


> Lord this working out has pushed me and Im making the time I workout to push physically but also mentally bc I view it as buffering my body which we christian women are suppose to do..have a wonderful day


 
*I like that--that's good that you are working out!*


----------



## Nice Lady

*In God I trust: The words of the Lord are pure words.  Like silver tried in a furnance of earth, purified seven times.  God's word never fails.*


----------



## Guitarhero

My neighbors are fighting a lot and he overreacts...she nags like crazy...they have 2 kids and he's always speeding off up the hill now.  They don't shovel the snow like they used to...and she kinda disappeared for a few days...so it seems.

I hope they make it.  I pray the spark of love returns for them cuz he's a good guy, truly.  Praying for them...y'all do the same, too.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I just dont understand as much as I want to abstain from certain behaviors I just seem to fall back in.Then Im reading about the whole sex thing and its like were human and etc we should fill our needs and it makes me feel like dang are we animals or ppl..I thought we were a step above such things that we can fight our urges..Im so perplexed about way too much Christianity is for the birds.


----------



## Nice Lady

*One day of missing prayer feels like an eternity away from God.  In God I Trust:* Trust in the Lord with all your  heart; do not depend on your own understanding.


----------



## Guitarhero

PJ-ism is being out of control.  I have to cut my losses and throw away some things so I can actually see what it is I have...and be diligent with it.  It worked in the past, it'll work now.  I have to be thankful that I was able to purchase those because they are a blessing, but I need to narrow that down and stop wasting money.  It's a better way to live.


----------



## Nice Lady

*Thank God this will be a great week and goodness and mercy will follow us around*.  *Great things will happen*.  We are in expectancy and you will crown this year with goodness and even the hard pathways will overflow with your abudance.


----------



## Nice Lady

*Thank you Lord that you are a revealer of secrets and hidden things for anything in this life.*  So many untapped treasures and riches in You.  The secret of the Lord is with those who fear Him and He will show them His covenant.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I dont know if this is the right spot to put this but here it goes.In this life I feel so perplexed with my perceptions of things.I often look at myself in the mirror and think man Im pretty and thats at my hefty size.However in society your not allowed to think your something or to expect goodness until your on point in every way.

I often speak so negatively about myself and life bc I feel its more acceptable to speak this way than being confident in myself bc if you do your seen as something weird like how you going to like yourself your fat,dark,live at home,make 16 an hr didnt go to a awesome college etc.

I know what the bible says typically thats not the issue but its hard to accept this when your so often shown  your not lovely even when  I love seeing what I see I love my edgy self and my ability to be deeper than most.I guess  I finally am coming to grips of accepting me instead of worrying about society.


----------



## Nice Lady

*In God I Trust*: I rejoice in your word like one who discovers great treasure.


----------



## Nice Lady

I guess it is important to follow your inner promptings because the one time you don't then you find yourself making an error. An apology smoothes things over, but next time......... 

*In God I trust*: All he does is good and all his commandments are trustworthy.


----------



## Shimmie

GoddessMaker said:


> I just dont understand as much as I want to abstain from certain behaviors I just seem to fall back in.Then Im reading about the whole sex thing and its like were human and etc we should fill our needs and it makes me feel like dang are we animals or ppl..I thought we were a step above such things that we can fight our urges..Im so perplexed about way too much Christianity is for the birds.



Embrace being beautiful, loved and human.  Urges mean 'life' is in you. Life from God above.  If you felt them, not... you'd be void of life.  A vast empty shell, no warmth, no blood flowing in your veins, no purpose. 

A vessel of life you are... embrace the beauty of 'feeling'.  It quickens, brings to life your spirit within.  Embrace the power who lives within you for this power is Jesus, the Greater One who lives on the inside of you.  

You are the 'Goddess' of your feelings, and God is the God of them. You and He are in total control.   Embrace being one in Him for in this you will have the peace, the tranquility, the fulfillment of all feelings destined your way.

Don't let your 'urges' throw you around nor over the edge.  Throw them over instead.  You have the power... You have Jesus, not Christianity.  There is a difference.


----------



## Shimmie

Nice Lady said:


> I guess it is important to follow your inner promptings because the one time you don't then you find yourself making an error. An apology smoothes things over, but next time.........
> 
> *In God I trust*: All he does is good and all his commandments are trustworthy.



Nice Lady, thank you for being such a constant poster in this thread.  I'm not in the forum as much, yet your posts have been coming into my home email.  

Your messages have come forth into a reality, a Word in Season, fitly spoken in my life.   Again... I thank you.


----------



## Nice Lady

Shimmie said:


> Nice Lady, thank you for being such a constant poster in this thread. I'm not in the forum as much, yet your posts have been coming into my home email.
> 
> Your messages have come forth into a reality, a Word in Season, fitly spoken in my life. Again... I thank you.


 
*Thank you very much for the compliment. I am happy that the thread is open. But your pieces in the forum are very nice.*


----------



## Nice Lady

*Lord, I thank you that we are more than a conquerors in this life.* I thank you that *we are rulers and reign in this life*. You *have wonderful plans for us* *in 2011*--this concept is not just futuristic but for today. 


Thanks for the guidance and wisdom for everything. *Thank you Lord for a deeper awareness of your love to love you in return and others. Reflection of who you are....*

*Thanks for me knowing who I am in you--that's the victory. *


----------



## Sharpened

*He Wants Us*

  He wants us naked so He can clothe us.
  He wants us poor so He can enrich us.
  He wants us broken before Him so He can strengthen us
  He wants us to ask of things that will give Him glory.
  He wants us to deny our flesh to become more like His Son.
  He wants us to sacrifice self daily so He can draw us closer to Him.
  He wants us to see things as He does, not as the world does.
  He wants us as children before Him so He can teach us.
  He wants us to bury His Word deep within us so we can transcend flesh and soul.
  He wants us to fear Him, not death, destruction, desolation, or destitution.
  He wants us under His wings, within the cleft of His Rock for protection.
  He wants us to trust in Him, for there is no agape without it.
  He wants us to follow Him for there is no other way to everlasting life.
  He wants us to copy Him so His Will shall be done.
  He wants us all so much, but do we really want Him?


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I feel like Im battling for my life now a day.Im trying to keep my job but I can't seem to be meek enough for these folks.I know that I can only control me no one else.Lord I pray for more strength in being able to not defend myself and just not murmur at work any more.I know I may have blown chances of advancement in this company but at least I want to keep my little job until something more adult comes along.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I was watching a sermon online since I still dont feel comfy or like attending a sunday service and the message was how to be successful.The key was being truly successful means to be selfless.By giving as much or more than we ask God for.To use the resources God has blessed us all with.So that prompted me to buy things for my family who I live with right now and cooked dinner.I dont make that much but its the least I could do.They may not be perfect but I know they could be much worst.

This message really has me thinking about how can I someone who barely makes 30k a year can help society on a grand scale.But I know if I give what has been provided God will add on to me.The more I give to others God will care for me as he has.Another point in the sermon was there are some major celebs who are major into giving..its sad that Bono who may or may not be a christian give even more than us christiany folks.That some Mormons give more in respects to time and concern than those who call ourselves children of God.

I pray all you ladies lurkers and posters have a blessed week..


----------



## Laela

Thank you Lord, for Your Will for us:  “‘For I know the plans I have for you,’ declared the Lord, ‘plans to prosper you and not to harm you, plans to give you hope and a future’”* (Jeremiah 29:11).* 

Like-minded, should your Children be, concerning others..that's what being Blessed is all about..to be a blessing to others; we know You expect nothing less.


----------



## Nice Lady

*This will be a great week for everyone*.  You faithfully answer our prayers with awesome deeds, O God our savior.  You are the hope of everyone on earth even those who sail on distant seas.


----------



## chayilproverbs31

Great is your mercy great is your grace


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## paradise79

Thanks for the reminder, sis. I repeat it in music, here 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ODmHMKfD_iY



chayilproverbs31 said:


> Great is your mercy great is your
> grace
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## tyrablu

Lord make me over. Whatever it is that is constantly on my mind, I need to surrender it and leave it with you. These thoughts that are so unlike you, are driving me further away instead of closer, and I just need to start anew. This is my prayer.


----------



## Nice Lady

*There is no reason to fear or be movable*--So you have not received a spirit that makes you fearful slaves. Instead, you
received God’s Spirit when he adopted you as his own children. Now we call him, *“Abba, Father.”*

*Fear is just a mind pollutant and no good can come of it especially if you have experienced God's goodness in your life for years. *


----------



## Guitarhero

Please give us a good result, L-rd.  Thank You no matter what.


----------



## Laela

Food for Thought 

By Byron Howell on 2/23/2010

Are you a Christian that persecutes other Christians? Are you actually causing strife and disunity within the Body of Christ? You might be without even realizing it. Some people persecute the true children of God, and they even think they are doing God service. The Bible never said that these mistaken people wouldn't also call themselves Christians.

As I write this blog I'm looking at myself more and more to decide what I love and what I hate. When you look at Proverbs 8:13 and Proverbs 9:10, and use a little algebra (if a=b and b=c then a=c), you find that the beginning of wisdom is the hatred of evil. I believe we have an evil in the body of Christ that I've grown to hate, and that is Christians persecuting Christians.

Now it just so happens that I'm a fan of several big ministries. I physically sat in the church of Dr. Creflo Dollar for three years. There I also fell in love with the ministry of Kenneth Copeland. Recently I have partnered with Joyce Meyer's ministry, for her straightforward Biblical teachings and undeniable service to the world's needy. If you google those three names (or the name of any other well known preacher) you'll find more sites bashing them then honoring them. And it's not like muslims or atheists of just regular folks are doing the bashing - it's Christians!

Now the fact that I like those ministries doesn't entitle me to dishonor your church or your favorite preachers. I don't feel released by the Holy Spirit to bad mouth any Christian denomination, from Latin loving Catholics to snake handling Pentecostals. (Hey, at least the snake handlers have a verse, don't they!) Those preachers that you defame, do they preach the Gospel of Jesus Christ? Do they do good for the world's needy? Do they use God's Word when they preach? They probably all do. In fact, the vast majority of well known preachers do, especially the ones receiving the most criticism.

Here's my point - God wants us to come into the unity of the faith. There is ONE BODY. God doesn't want us in strife with each other. Read Psalm 133, God wants to bless the Body of Christ, and the commanded blessing comes with unity. Are you an agent for unity? Or are you fostering disunity within the Body?

If you take any two Christians in the world you won't find complete agreement on every single subject (unless they specifically decide to be in unity with each other). Christianity has so many subjects and facets. You shouldn't expect perfect intellectual unity on everything with everyone. We need to elevate unity as the goal, and work for it, not against it. Make allowances for people's misguided opinions if they have them. But support your fellow Christians in areas of agreement.

If the vigorous haters spent as much time winning the lost as they do blogging about their disagreements we'd have millions of additional Christians added to the Body daily. I know there is a place for exposing heretics and ungodly fakes, but can you judge someone who openly calls Jesus Lord and wins souls. 1 Corinthians 12:3 says no man can say Jesus is Lord but by the Holy Ghost. I wouldn't judge anyone in that category, and I wouldn't speak against them. Let us love one another, not bad mouth each other. Put down the voice of contention, and pick up the banners of love and unity. Remember, touch not Mine anointed, and do My prophets no harm!


----------



## SND411

---------------------------------------------


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

woo I have so much nervousness about my job.I just keep snaping.Im really trying to be more calmer but its hard..another day another blessing.


----------



## Nice Lady

*It doesn't matter if you know if you know every single Scripture verse, Bible reading should be done almost every single day*.  It does something for you on the inside.  I love these Scriptures that I read yesterday during my devotional time:  "But thank God! He gives us the victory over sin and death through our Lord Jesus Christ.  So my dear brothers and sisters, be strong and immovable." *We are always victorious!*


----------



## Laela

Sorry, you didn't get the job...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RP4abiHdQpc

If you're unemployed, I'm sure you'll appreciate this response to the naysayers..  

Have a blessed day Ladies!


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Lord you just blessed me in a mighty way.I had a client who has mad issues going on a victim of a hit and run money issues just alot.She was so sold out for Jesus I cant even tell you.I know God took over in our convo.I can feel when he does bc I feel so empty like he clears me out mentally and physcially...God I can't believe you use me in such a way to encourage others when I cant even receive encouragement..


----------



## Guitarhero

Laela said:


> Food for Thought
> 
> By Byron Howell on 2/23/2010
> 
> Make allowances for people's misguided opinions if they have them. But support your fellow Christians in areas of agreement.
> 
> ... I know there is a place for exposing  heretics and ungodly fakes, but can you judge someone who openly calls  Jesus Lord and wins souls. 1 Corinthians 12:3 says no man can say Jesus  is Lord but by the Holy Ghost. I wouldn't judge anyone in that category,  and I wouldn't speak against them. Let us love one another, not bad  mouth each other. Put down the voice of contention, and pick up the banners of love and unity. Remember, touch not Mine anointed, and do My prophets no harm!



As a catholic, I can tell you about the amount of sheer persecution I've faced in these wee few years I've been one.  Howell's wishes are the exception, unfortunately not the norm...not at all in my corner of the world.  erplexed


----------



## Nice Lady

*We ought to walk in victory*. I love the way the Psalmist David is bragging about the greatness of God in a sense.  *How the king rejoices in your strength, O Lord! He shouts with joy because you give him victory*.  *Be victory minded--have a great day, ladies!
*


----------



## Guitarhero

Sirach
Chapter 2

1    1 My son, when you come to serve the LORD, prepare yourself for trials.
2    Be sincere of heart and steadfast, undisturbed in time of adversity.
3    Cling to him, forsake him not; thus will your future be great.
4    Accept whatever befalls you, in crushing misfortune be patient;
5    For in fire gold is tested, and worthy men in the crucible of humiliation.
6    Trust God and he will help you; make straight your ways and hope in him.
7    You who fear the LORD, wait for his mercy, turn not away lest you fall.
8    You who fear the LORD, trust him, and your reward will not be lost.
9    You who fear the LORD, hope for good things, for lasting joy and mercy.
10    Study the generations long past and understand; has anyone hoped in the LORD and been disappointed? Has anyone persevered in his fear and been forsaken? has anyone called upon him and been rebuffed?
11    Compassionate and merciful is the LORD; he forgives sins, he saves in time of trouble.
12    2 Woe to craven hearts and drooping hands, to the sinner who treads a double path!
13    Woe to the faint of heart who trust not, who therefore will have no shelter!
14    Woe to you who have lost hope! what will you do at the visitation of the LORD?
15    Those who fear the LORD disobey not his words; those who love him keep his ways.
16    Those who fear the LORD seek to please him, those who love him are filled with his law.
17    Those who fear the LORD prepare their hearts and humble themselves before him.
18    Let us fall into the hands of the LORD and not into the hands of men, For equal to his majesty is the mercy that he shows.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Lord I want to cry but I have no tears.I feel so heavy because with every day I desire to be better at work I crack under the pressure of it and fail.I had to have a chat with my site manager about not saying anything when bad things happen to me via her.I want to scream yell and just quit.But I need a job to pay my bills.

Im on the outlook of finding another job bc I really feel heavy when I enter these doors.I know Im complaining and she be happy that I have a job even though its so abusive.I really am trying to not cry by writing here..pray for me ladies I really feel like no longer existing all my thoughts and goals seem to be too much for me since Im not the perfect model person.


----------



## Nice Lady

GoddessMaker said:


> Lord I want to cry but I have no tears.I feel so heavy because with every day I desire to be better at work I crack under the pressure of it and fail.I had to have a chat with my site manager about not saying anything when bad things happen to me via her.I want to scream yell and just quit.But I need a job to pay my bills.
> 
> Im on the outlook of finding another job bc I really feel heavy when I enter these doors.I know Im complaining and she be happy that I have a job even though its so abusive.I really am trying to not cry by writing here..pray for me ladies I really feel like no longer existing all my thoughts and goals seem to be too much for me since Im not the perfect model person.



*You are just being trained for the future so pray before you go to work.*  I don't think you should quit it until you find something else. It is just a stepping stone and you will possibly as I believe one day be a leader(i.e., training ground).  Also, you will be able to reach others for God in great ways because you will be able to relate.  Or just in general.

You will not crack--just feelings.


----------



## Nice Lady

*We are promised to be blessed with victory and have that hope*: The God of peace will soon crush Satan under your feet. May the grace of our  Lord Jesus be with you.


----------



## natural in ATL

Psalms 3

3 But thou, O LORD, art a shield for me; my glory, and the lifter up of mine head.
4 I cried unto the LORD with my voice, and he heard me out of his holy hill. Selah.
5 I laid me down and slept; I awaked; for the LORD sustained me.
6 I will not be afraid of ten thousands of people, that have set themselves against me round about.
7 Arise, O LORD; save me, O my God: for thou hast smitten all mine enemies upon the cheek bone; thou hast broken the teeth of the ungodly.
8 Salvation belongeth unto the LORD: thy blessing is upon thy people. Selah.

Be blessed ladies - allow God to be your shield!  

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Im so mixed in emotions..I read a report on the news that some of my workforces will be closed..they havent posted which ones would be closed but Im nervous yet slightly thrilled but its all due to funding.God I know you have a purpose for me please dont allow me to be financially torn up..


----------



## Nice Lady

*God, I thank you that daily I am being transformed into who you want me to be*.  So all of us who have had that veil removed can see and reflect the glory of the  Lord. And the Lord—who is the Spirit—makes us more and more like him as we are  changed into his glorious image.


----------



## Chrissy811

Praying that the fast I'm about to embark on is a time of revelation and freedom!


----------



## Nice Lady

*Extremely happy and amped! We are crowned possessions and when we accepted Christ, he planted the most noblest seed in us.  Resurrection power is working in us.*

My last post in Random thoughts for today!


----------



## anartist4u2001

Lord your people are so hated! You are hated too so we share in it. I feel better knowin' this Lord. Comfort your people!!!!!


----------



## Nice Lady

*Victory-minded/Triumphant-minded*: There was never anytime in the Bible said that we were some of the time made victorious, but we are always! "Now thanks _be_ to God who *always leads us in triumph* in Christ, and through us diffuses the fragrance of His knowledge in every place."  We are being led to victory! Victory is apart of His goodness.


----------



## Nice Lady

*Victory-minded/Triumphant-minded:* This week will be an even greater week than last week. *Surely his goodness and mercy will follow us this week and great things will happen to us demonstrating his goodness.* We need to take the time to recognize it and tell someone! *Therefore, since God in his mercy has given us this new way, we never give up! LET'S GO!*


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Today is a new day, a new start and I'm feeling optimistic about life a bit.I will dig a bit deeper today so I can know God more than I have the day before..I pray everyone has a  great day..


----------



## Laela

Every day is a good day to start anew...thank you Lord for another day that You have made. I will rejoice and be glad in it and allow nothing to ruin my day!


----------



## Guitarhero

Some people you just have to let go of.  There is a time and season for everything.


----------



## tyrablu

GoddessMaker said:


> Today is a new day, a new start and I'm feeling optimistic about life a bit.I will dig a bit deeper today so I can know God more than I have the day before..I pray everyone has a  great day..





Guitarhero said:


> Some people you just have to let go of.  There is a time and season for everything.



These two posts hit right home for me today. I needed to read these today. God really is on time.


----------



## Nice Lady

GoddessMaker said:


> Today is a new day, a new start and I'm feeling optimistic about life a bit.I will dig a bit deeper today so I can know God more than I have the day before..I pray everyone has a great day..


 
I am so lovin' this--RIGHT NOW! THE POSITIVITY!


----------



## Nice Lady

Thank you Lord for another morning.  There is such a genuine and extreme happiness on the inside. Well, God I thank you today is going to be a good day. 

Walking in excellence--We prove ourselves by our purity, our understanding, our patience, our kindness, by the Holy Spirit within us, and by our sincere love.

Today will be a great day for everyone and even if things stir up we will stay in peace. God loves and cares about us!


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Sometimes I can't even accept God's love.I self abuse myself because I feel I deserve it.I haven't or aren't the good christian who can not complain at work about the nonsense people throw at you or how they talk down to you because you needed a job so you wouldn't be a welfare recipent.I pray each day God please take me out.I'm tired and I know Im young but it hurts like heck..I pray all you ladies are walking in your power that is of God..


----------



## LovelyRo

God is all knowing... I need to trust him and move when he says move.


----------



## Laela

I thank God for His Word, in and out of season....


----------



## *5+5

I'm truly thankful for all that I have and all of who I am. Most importantly I'm thankful to be truly happy...Amen.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I really feel like not existing any more.Oh why cant I just die.Life is precious for those who have a chance at life.Too many are in damned life why is this so.I wonder why pray anymore why bother..why put trust in someone or something that only created you for amusement..my life I want gone I no longer desire to try..Im tired of giving others hope and encouragment or even going into my pocket when no one will do that ish for me..Im tired of being an outcast..no one understands I want out..Im really trying not to go back to the old me..but this is me wants to use a gun no worries about it failing..I could hit something so bad but I have to girdle it all up at all times..


----------



## Nice Lady

*Victory/Triumphant-Minded*: *God has already accomplished everything.*  We were never defeated at the outset.  We are overcomers.  May we shout for joy when we hear of your victory and raise a victory banner in the name of our God. May the Lord answer all your prayers.


----------



## Nice Lady

Victory/Triumphant-Minded: "I have an overcoming spirit in this life."  This was resonating within all day.  Victory comes from you, O Lord.  May you bless your people.  We are victorious and overcomers! It is what you tell yourself that matters. We were born to win and do win in this life.


----------



## Shimmie

GoddessMaker said:


> I really feel like not existing any more.Oh why cant I just die.Life is precious for those who have a chance at life.Too many are in damned life why is this so.I wonder why pray anymore why bother..why put trust in someone or something that only created you for amusement..my life I want gone I no longer desire to try..
> 
> Im tired of giving others hope and encouragment or even going into my pocket when no one will do that ish for me..Im tired of being an outcast..no one understands I want out..Im really trying not to go back to the old me..but this is me wants to use a gun no worries about it failing..I could hit something so bad but I have to girdle it all up at all times..



At one point, Jesus felt this very same, upon the Cross.  He took this for you. Drop it, leave it, let it go.  Your life is a gift and a testimony to Him and to you.   

Goddess, you have to live to discover that you were able to do it, afterall and that you were never alone.   You are not alone and you are not unloved. In the name of Jesus, I come against the lying spirits of oppression which have tried to overcome you.    The Greater One, 'Jesus' lives on the inside of you.   Anything other is an intruder.  

Goddess, God loves you and staying here proves it.  And sweetheart, I love you too.   These are not mere words, I love you too.


----------



## Shimmie

GoddessMaker said:


> Sometimes I can't even accept God's love.I self abuse myself because I feel I deserve it.I haven't or aren't the good christian who can not complain at work about the nonsense people throw at you or how they talk down to you because you needed a job so you wouldn't be a welfare recipent.I pray each day God please take me out.I'm tired and I know Im young but it hurts like heck..I pray all you ladies are walking in your power that is of God..



The devil............ is a liar.   Promotions and jobs come neither from the east nor the west, for it is the Lord God who promotes, not man.  

Those folks on your job have a sick welfare mentality of which you are far above.   For God has placed you above only and not beneath.   

When these 'fools' talk down to you... 'believe them NOT'.  For it is not coming from God.


----------



## OhmyKimB

-I'm going to stop asking when and whining...all I have to say is I'm ready...so I'm not goin to worry about the rest of it, because I'm ready

-Thankfully I don't get mad at God anymore, but everyone else...I need to work on that

-Everything I go through is supposed to bring me closer to Jesus...good thing I don't have to swallow the pill I guess... I kinda just live through it...which only makes me wonder what else is supposed to happen to me???ugh


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Love is a four letter word that is hard to accept for me.I can issue affection out but can't receieve it.I still battle daily to think I'm worthy enough to treat myself at least decently.I make myself up so people won't ask questions but inside I feel like hell.Always always having to be on for others is draining.Always having to watch others toes when others don't watch for mine.

I'm sick of it Lord why is this.I know being humble doesn't mean doormat but I can't see the difference.All I want is a good job that I can florish,a family that loves me the way I can accept it and some substance.I hate always feeling like I need to go over and beyond just have ppl tolerate me.

But I am happy its FRIDAY!


----------



## Nice Lady

*Victory/Triumphant-Minded:* *We walk in consistent victory because God is faithful.* *God will do this, for he is faithful to do what he says, and he has  invited you into partnership with his Son, Jesus Christ our Lord. *


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I pray this week will bring a new opportunity for me to dig deeper and really get at the root of my emotions.I feel so much right now and I feel it so intensely:anger,disgust,hate,despair,sadness,disappointment,and rejection.

I know God is suppose to be love but I don't think I can understand it.I don't know if I'm capable of loving and digging deeper.I don't know if I can stand on the solid ground like so many of you ladies have in your storm.I feel the waters overflow but there is no release.

I pray for everyone here I hope your days are bright and your able receive and give love even when it hurts.


----------



## Laela

*Prayer Warriors:* Please keep the people of LIBERIA lifted up.

Thank you.


----------



## Sharpened

A catnap brought forth words to my mind: _Some will be bold enough to go into the wilderness. They must seek Me and seek Me first_.


I have no idea why I got this, but just in case somebody needed the reminder...


----------



## Shimmie

Nymphe said:


> A catnap brought forth words to my mind: _Some will be bold enough to go into the wilderness. They must seek Me and seek Me first_.
> 
> 
> I have no idea why I got this, but just in case somebody needed the reminder...



An awesome word.   

'Before stepping upon this journey, seek God for the 'path' for it entails many windings and turns and high climbs.  

In seeking God, one will find that where there seems no yield to the path, that God will guide them to were He has made all the high places low; all the crooked places straight, and has crushed into dust, the hard gates of iron.  

There will be streams in the desert and refuge under the shadow of the All Mighty.  His Word will serve as a sure light in the darkness.  

There will also be a 'ram' in the thicket (in the bush) always a 'back-up' to take you all the way   through.  :Rose:


----------



## Nice Lady

*Victory-Minded: We thank you this week will stir an inner spiritual zeal on the inside and also, we will have a successful week.  And may the Lord our God show us his approval and make our efforts successful. Yes, make our efforts successful.*


----------



## Guitarhero

I thank You for all those beloved ones You placed into my life.  Many of them did Your will without knowing what the design was for me. Now they comprehend fully. I am thankful for them.


----------



## Renewed1

Love ya Lord!


----------



## Guitarhero

Heard something rather distressing last night on christian radio.  He was talking about the tragedy in Japan, the deaths, the threat of further harm and injury and he said that "Japan is a pagan nation..."  Then he went on to say that we should pray and help them because there is a christian community there and therefore, we have brethern there.    Now, there is one G-d and we're all His children...all of us.  Some are christians and others aren't.  This was not what Jesus would have us think - that you should care because christians are there.


----------



## Qualitee

1.07 is not going to stop me. I will get a higher score than what I got today. Im down that such a small number lead me to fail especailly when I knew that test. I won't let satan take me down. I know God did this for a reason and by his grace I will pass in a few months. I prayed to God about it and he told me that spot was mine. He shows me 333 all the time to let me know that he is with me.


----------



## Laela

He Loves Us

_He is jealous for me
Loves like a hurricane
I am a tree
Bending beneath the weight of His Wind and Mercy
When all of a sudden I am unaware of these afflictions eclipsed by Glory
And I realize just how beautiful You are and how great Your affections are for me

Oh How he loves us so
Oh, how He loves us 
How He loves us so.._..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X-rW528qiYw&feature=related

_Let Your Wind blow._...


----------



## Nice Lady

*God loves & Delights In Us*: I am really loving this verse since last week--we can always walk in love at any point but with sense knowing we are chosen of God. * "Therefore, as God’s chosen people, holy and dearly loved, clothe yourselves with compassion, kindness, humility, gentleness and patience." *


----------



## Sharpened

Can a person outgrow preachers? Most mainstream teachers are still doling out spiritual milk or another jesus; guys like Paul Washer and John MacArthur are not telling me anything new or shocking. I have been guided towards Leonard Ravenhill, Derek Prince, A. W. Tozer, Zac Poonen, Ian Thomas, Gary C. Price, Carter Conlon, and Alan Cairns at the moment. When I outgrow these meat-dishing servants, what is next? Am I done with human teachers? Do I still listen for confirmation of what He reveals to me?


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I pray I get one of the jobs I have applied for.A co-worker who I see as a close friend even in  our shourt time quit yesterday.Im in a state of mourning.She was my sunshine in this dark place.I really hate it here.I feel worthless here because it adds no value to my life and Im at a time in life where I need some value added and some good money in my life.I'm  tired of being the lowly broke christian always waiting,a wishing and a praying for my miracle.

I dont believe the devil stole anything from anyone I think life just happens but Im tired of looking so horrid and poor inside and out.


----------



## Guitarhero

^^^I'm investigating some zen for myself.  Christ is all but if somebody figured out how to apply it better than me, I'm going for it.   Gotta do what you have to do.  I'm tired of stressing out for stuff.


----------



## Zeal

REPOST:  I posted in the wrong spot (MY OWN)  LOL

I am thinking high and Chrsit is thinking higher. (Reason that I don't always get what "I think" i should have)

I want everyone to be encouraged. Someone just lifted me and I choose to lift you. God closes doors that need to be closed in our lives. We don't see it. He knows what's best for us. When he closes these doors it is for our good and no man can open it.

God also opens doors for us that no man can close. God has my back.

When he seems like he has the deaf ear. God is working (encouraging myself) . 

Do you remember when Daniel was praying and not getting an answer? 

12 Then he continued, “Do not be afraid, Daniel. Since the first day that you set your mind to gain understanding and to humble yourself before your God, your words were heard, and I have come in response to them. 13 But the prince of the Persian kingdom resisted me twenty-one days. Then Michael, one of the chief princes, came to help me, because I was detained there with the king of Persia. 14 Now I have come to explain to you what will happen to your people in the future, for the vision concerns a time yet to come.” 

Be strong in the Lord and he power of his might! 

Speak over yourself. Encourage yourself in the Lord.


----------



## Nice Lady

*Victory-Minded*: *Not all victories are glamorous but thank God for bringing us out.* *For the Lord delights in his people; he crowns the humble with victory (Psalm 149:4 NLT).” *


----------



## Nice Lady

*Thank God for the Father's approval which helps gives us the confidence. *"This is My beloved Son, in whom, I am well pleased."


----------



## BeautifulFlower

Though a bit discouraged, I'm not down and out because I know that man's rejection is God's protection.


----------



## blazingthru

I wonder if anyone really wants to know the truth anymore. When I was very young and on punishment I use to wish so hard that I didn't do what I did or that if only..... Mostly if only I knew that was going to lead to this, I would have never ever done it. Christianity is the same to me, When you have the opportunity to learn the truth and refuse to its the same as seeing it but never ever being able to achieve it and its lost forever yet you will be fully aware that you could have achieve it but refuse.. That is what concerns me the most. yet people still do not want to know how to achieve it now while there is still a chance.


----------



## aribell

I'm growing in appreciation for what it means for people to extend grace to you in spite of your faults. I am not an ever-patient person, but I try to go out of my way to be patient with people when they are being honestly obnoxious, irritating, silly, etc. But it seems that I am being called out for faults of my own without being extended any grace at all. I am trying to learn from this and take it as something that I need to improve upon. At the same time, multiple people who *if I chose to do so* I could name their faults all day are pointing fingers at me. I don't deny that these are things that I should change, but jeez...I mean really? I can take being confronted, but I guess I feel judged and that seems very unfair given the people I'm interacting with.

idk, how can any relationship survive if you don't cover one another's sins?


----------



## tyrablu

I really need to do better, and stop saying it and really mean it. Christianity ain't no joke.


----------



## Shimmie

nicola.kirwan said:


> I'm growing in appreciation for what it means for people to extend grace to you in spite of your faults.
> 
> I am not an ever-patient person, but I try to go out of my way to be patient with people when they are being honestly obnoxious, irritating, silly, etc. But it seems that I am being called out for faults of my own without being extended any grace at all.
> 
> I am trying to learn from this and take it as something that I need to improve upon. At the same time, multiple people who *if I chose to do so*
> 
> I could name their faults all day are pointing fingers at me. I don't deny that these are things that I should change, but jeez...I mean really?
> 
> I can take being confronted, but I guess I feel judged and that seems very unfair given the people I'm interacting with.
> 
> idk, how can any relationship survive if you don't cover one another's sins?



  

_"This is my beloved child, my daughter, in whom I am well pleased..." 

With all my love, 

'Abba Father"


_


----------



## Shimmie

tyrablu said:


> I really need to do better, and stop saying it and really mean it. Christianity ain't no joke.



:littleang:


----------



## Renewed1

I don't know what God has in store for me as in my love life. But I feel that there will be a positive change coming very soon. I can't wait, I'm excited! 

(praying) Please let it be my hubby.....AMEN!


----------



## Shimmie

MarriageMaterial said:


> I don't know what God has in store for me as in my love life. But I feel that there will be a positive change coming very soon. I can't wait, I'm excited!
> 
> (praying) Please let it be my hubby.....AMEN!



I hope so for you too.  No counterfeits, but the 'One' whom God hath joined together.


----------



## Laela

^^ What I love about God is that He is never late or early but _always _on time!


----------



## Laela

Saw a TV ad for a local store that provides church stereo equipment, DJ gear and pro audio equipment. Clever  







(their site explains why they chose this slogan):
http://www.jirehsupplies.com/about.htm


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I pray this week I am able to receive the Lord as my personal Savior as I don't feel I have.I feel I'm always trying to get it right with God.I know that no works of man can ever appease the Lord,but I want to feel at least I'm on the right road.

I desire to be steadfast and it seems that as I predicted during my weight loss journey things would start to pop up ie fears,nervous,perfectionism etc and other deeper rooted issues ie my insecurities would arise to the point I want to stop the journey.But I will say this all in all I know even though Im not a good christian woman I know God hasn't left me or rejected me like so many here and irl have.I know God convicts me and doesn't look down on me.

So I will push on.I pray you loves have a amazing week.


----------



## Guitarhero

When you fall down, get back up.  His mercy endureth forever.


----------



## Guitarhero

Laela said:


> ^^ What I love about God is that He is never late or early but _always _on time!




Yeah, like 11:59   At least He shows up...is what I should rather be thinking.


----------



## foxee

My quest for a church home is officially over!  I had been visiting a couple different churches and felt led to join yesterday.  New member orientation starts next week and I'm so excited!


----------



## aribell

^^^Isn't that great?  I *think* mine may be as well!  Have to pray a bit more.


----------



## Laela

^^ Congrats, foxee, on finding a church home!! (or is it home church?) :scratchch:


----------



## Guitarhero

I broke down and wept today upon learning that more than 21,000 beautiful souls left this life on the shores of Japan.  We return to the dust from whence we are taken and formed but the breath of spirit is eternal.


----------



## Nice Lady

*Spring is about renewal and rebirth of things. It also represents productivity.*  Well, I hope we get the renewal we need in our lives too.  Ask the Lord for rain in the spring, for he makes the storm clouds.  And he will send showers of rain so every field becomes a lush pasture.


----------



## Nice Lady

*Spring is about renewal and rebirth of things. It also represents productivity. *Revive us according to your lovingkindness, so that we may keep the testimony of Your mouth.  We thank you that you are renewing and aligning everything within us and for us.  We will have a successful day today!


----------



## Prudent1

Ok, so I came in here to post a passage of scripture not knowing that @Nice lady had these 2 entries. I am so on Fiyah right now b/c this is pretty much the same thing God said to me the other day:notworthy. I have received numerous confirmations w/i the past 72 hours! Praise God- He is the Greatest!!

Ok, here's what I came in here for:
Acts 4:12- 
Salvation is found in _*no*_ one else, for there is* no *other name given under heaven by which we must must be saved.


----------



## Nice Lady

Prudent1 said:


> Ok, so I came in here to post a passage of scripture no tknowing that @Nice lady had these 2 entries. I am so on Fiyah right now b/c this is pretty much the same thing God said to me the other day:notworthy. I have received numerous confirmations w/i the past 72 hours! Praise God- He is the Greatest!!
> 
> Ok, here's what I cam in here for:
> Acts 4:12-
> Salvation is found in _*no*_ one else, for there is* no *other name given under heaven by which we must must be saved.


 
This let's me know that it was God. Thank you very much for leaving this comment.


----------



## Nice Lady

I am happy that I am actually doing well with my personal commitments. Thanks for your daily grace.  You know that you are doing well when you are passing tests. *I am focused, man! Let's go! *

Thank you Lord that I will have even keener hearing to do things that you want to do through me for your kingdom.


----------



## Prudent1

Just wanted to share a thought from bible study last night. What are you spiritual goals for 2011 and beyond? Many of us set career goals, fitness goals, relationship goals, etc but neglect to set and be held accountable for attaining spiritual goals. 
2 Cor 13:5- 
5 Examine yourselves to see whether you are in the faith; _*test yourselves*_. Do you not realize that Christ Jesus is in you—unless, of course, you fail the test? 

Or like Ice Cube said back in the day.."Check yo self befo you wreck yo self" 
The fruit (proof) of the Spirit is (Gal %:22-23a) 22 But the fruit of the Spirit is love(agape), joy, peace, forbearance, kindness, goodness, faithfulness, 23 gentleness and self-control.

Ok, we_ know _the tree by the fruit it bears. Christian or having a form of godliness only? So, what yo fruit look like right about now? This fruit, it is the _only_ way those on the wrong path etc will ever see the incontrovertible truth of our Lord and Savior Jesus Christ. BTW- before anyone stones me, I am not suggesting we try to determine if someone else is the real deal (only God can judge the heart). I am saying let's look inside ourselves. I am saying the ppl w/ only a form of godliness will tell on themselves in due time. They always do.
So, it's put up or shut up time. I'll put my money where my mouth is. I need God's help in the area of self control. Over the next 90 days my spiritual goal will be to come up in this area. I'll check back in. Feel free to pick an area you are not producing mature fruit in and join me.


----------



## Nice Lady

Spring brings renewal, revival and productivity. We thank you Lord that you are restoring and breaking any material thing that is preventing us from walking in your best:  I will bless them and let them live around my sacred hill.  There I will bless them with showers of rain when they need it. The trees will bear fruit, the fields  will produce crops, and everyone will live in safety on his own land. When I  break my people's chains and set them free from those who made them slaves, then  they will know that I am the Lord.


----------



## Prudent1

When dealing with change you have to pick your pain.
We have two options: the pain of discipline or the pain of regret. Discipline weighs pounds. Regret weighs tons. - unknown


----------



## aribell

"The hardest thing in the world is for people to be free."
--Gary Price


----------



## Nice Lady

*It is easier to believe God to bring about our victories rather than to try to enforce our own.  When you attempt to enforce your own*, you are creating chaos and you still have to go to him to get you out.*  It is better to wait and put no limits on what he can do for you.

The Lord is my strength and song; he has given me the victory.*


----------



## Laela

Sometimes you just have to go on ahead and ignore.... especially when what someone offers is of absolutely no value to your spiritual life.


----------



## Nice Lady

Prudent1 said:


> When dealing with change you have to pick your pain.
> We have two options: the pain of discipline or the pain of regret. Discipline weighs pounds. Regret weighs tons. - unknown





nicola.kirwan said:


> "The hardest thing in the world is for people to be free."
> --Gary Price



Both of you are saying things that are puzzling, yet hmm......true. I love it!


----------



## Nice Lady

There is nothing like being awoke from your sleep because obviously, God wants to speak to you especially when you have been sleeping pretty well. Pulling the covers over your head doesn't really work. Time to hit the floor.

*For this is God. Our God forever and ever.  He will be our guide even to death.*


----------



## Nice Lady

We are in the Father's hand and no one can pluck us out of His hand.  Thank God for that--he is our protector, defender, deliverer and provider. It is good to know that he lovingly cares for us and watches over us.

Okay, time to get a move on the day.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I really wish my feelings weren't so strong about not attending a church.I think back when I was younger and loved going but I think deeper it wasn't because of God but more so to be seen to interact with people because I wasn't allowed to interact with others growing up.

So maybe now that I accepted I'm just not most folks cup of tea I don't even want to bother anymore.I'm finding saying I love the Lord to be a quite stressful and difficult thing since I continue to repeat the same offense however I do feel bad because if you love someone you would never do anything to make them sad ever.

I sometimes believe I should walk away from this christianity or having a relationship with God,but nothing else makes sense I suppose since I was raised in this stuff.I often feel I need a break from it all people,trying to correct my behavior,staying hopeful of a life that is nice even though the writing on the walls says this is it and your life is damned.

I dont know what I need anymore prayer or a new form of focus because at this rate I'm in a losing battle.


----------



## Guitarhero

Ah, just one day at a time...it's as much as we can stand, truly.  Wish we were already in Dallas, I'd invite you to coffee!!!


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I really wish I was in a place to move up north where a particular church is.I watch it online more so than I do any church that is in my area.I hate feeling heavy in this area of my walk yet I have no strength to do anything.This is where I am Lord why are you just standing there looking I thought I was something special but I guess Im not I dont even care about having millions as I know my life will always be in survival mode I just want to feel whole since I will always be alone


----------



## BostonMaria

GoddessMaker said:


> I really wish my feelings weren't so strong about not attending a church.I think back when I was younger and loved going but I think deeper it wasn't because of God but more so to be seen to interact with people because I wasn't allowed to interact with others growing up.
> 
> So maybe now that I accepted I'm just not most folks cup of tea I don't even want to bother anymore.I'm finding saying I love the Lord to be a quite stressful and difficult thing since I continue to repeat the same offense however I do feel bad because if you love someone you would never do anything to make them sad ever.
> 
> I sometimes believe I should walk away from this christianity or having a relationship with God,but nothing else makes sense I suppose since I was raised in this stuff.I often feel I need a break from it all people,trying to correct my behavior,staying hopeful of a life that is nice even though the writing on the walls says this is it and your life is damned.
> 
> I dont know what I need anymore prayer or a new form of focus because at this rate I'm in a losing battle.



GoddessMaker stay strong
Sometimes I want to fall back to my old bad habits/ways but I know it won't help me. It could feel great in the beginning but I know it'll hurt me in the end. 

Don't say you're not anybody's cup of tea. Don't talk about yourself that way. You're a beautiful woman. I say stay away from the relationship forum for a while. It can depress you and make you feel like there's no hope in romance. 

Sending you a big hug from Boston.


----------



## Laela

In Praise Mode... all the way!
It's good to see sisters encourage one another


----------



## Nice Lady

@ Goddess Maker, listen to Boston Maria---thanks for leaving that message. You can't listen to those thoughts because you won't be always that way.  By the way, it is the devil telling you those things and convincing you of such.

This morning--I began to think and meditate on the fact that God loves me and delights in me. * God delights in prospering us and blessing us*:*If the LORD delights in us, then He will bring us into this land and give  it to us, a land which flows with milk and honey. * Thank you Lord that this will be a great week and I expect great things to happen this week for us because only your goodness and mercy follow us.


----------



## Nice Lady

God's Word is the final word on everything. It brings peace and clarity. 

I am extremely happy and ecstatic along with having so much energy.


----------



## Nice Lady

*Thanks Lord for reminding me that You are for me and Your Word will not fail in my life.  New level of trusting you--thanks for believing in me to pass the test.  You saw the end from the beginning that I would rock out.* But the godly will flourish like palm trees and grow strong like the cedars of Lebanon. For they are transplanted to the Lord's own house; they flourish in the courts of our God. *All is well when you bring victory for your beloved. You really love me in that I am more than a conqueror and have surpassing victory in all things--you will take care of the rest.*


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Today is a new day and I will be happy in it.Happiness I'm learning can't be based off of circumstances in life.I often times feel like I'm on a emotional rollercoaster however God's word is steadfast.I have take a big leap today by canceling a interview.I want out of my current employer badly.However I feel like it's not time and even though it appears doors were opening I don't believe those doors where opening from God.I feel satan wants me to run as I have always done in times of turbulence.I will not be a fool and will pick up when I see the company may no longer be but for now its time to dig in and lean into things.I can't worry so much about money or if I will ever be found attractive by a man again all I can do is work,do what I'm told and do the right things.


----------



## Nice Lady

God your love is beyond human comprehension.  Due to your love for us, you act like a mother hen. The LORD has appeared of old to me, saying: Yes, I have loved you with an everlasting love; Therefore with lovingkindness I have drawn you.


----------



## Shimmie

Nice Lady said:


> God your love is beyond human comprehension.  Due to your love for us, you act like a mother hen. The LORD has appeared of old to me, saying: Yes, I have loved you with an everlasting love; Therefore with lovingkindness I have drawn you.



Nice Lady, your posts are so full of love and inspiration.   

One day, I hope you will create a special thread of all of your messages and have them posted as a stickie.    They are just that special and even more, just that 'nice' to brighten anyone's day.   They sure do bless my day.  

In this Random thoughts thread, they get missed by others who need this Word you are sharing.  It needs to be upfront; let not your beautiful 'Light' be hidden; for not only does it shine, it brightens and heals the heart. 

God bless you.


----------



## Nice Lady

Shimmie said:


> Nice Lady, your posts are so full of love and inspiration.
> 
> One day, I hope you will create a special thread of all of your messages and have them posted as a stickie.    They are just that special and even more, just that 'nice' to brighten anyone's day.   They sure do bless my day.
> 
> In this Random thoughts thread, they get missed by others who need this Word you are sharing.  It needs to be upfront; let not your beautiful 'Light' be hidden; for not only does it shine, it brightens and heals the heart.
> 
> God bless you.



*Awww...thanks for the love. I definitely will....that's funny you are all up in my head.  I hope I do brighten your day.  Thank you so much.
*


----------



## Nice Lady

*God is faithful forever and that is enough to stir us on the inside.*  He who calls you is faithful and will do it.  His Word is a fail-proof plan combined with following through with anything he prompts you to do.


----------



## Nice Lady

*God is the God of a turnaround---unproductive things become productive when He breathes on. Sadness is turned into gladness and rejoicing. Let's go: **The people of the city said to Elisha, “Look, our lord, this town is well  situated, as you can see, but the water is bad and the land is unproductive.”  **“Bring me a new bowl,” he said,  “and put salt in it.” So they brought it to him.Then he went out to the spring  and threw the salt into it, saying, “This is what the LORD says: ‘I have healed  this water. Never again will it cause death or make the land unproductive (1 Kings 2:19-21 NIV).’”  *


----------



## Shimmie

Nice Lady said:


> *Awww...thanks for the love. I definitely will....that's funny you are all up in my head.  I hope I do brighten your day.  Thank you so much.
> *



Nice Lady, you truly do brighten my day.   I just read your post from 2 Kings and you just don't know how it has blessed my heart.  

It's a 'Word' in Season.... truly a Word from the Lord. 

Thank you, so much.


----------



## Laela

Word heard today.... It's only Jesus who can tell the devil to get behind Him, because he can't shove Jesus. Tell the devil to get 'thee behind me' without Jesus, you _will _get knocked down. 
[not aimed at anyone.. just sharing; no need for a rebuttal ]


Moment of Clarity: The only crowns I'm seeking to obtain are those God the Father has awaiting those who endure until the end. Amein!


----------



## Shimmie

Laela said:


> Word heard today.... It's only Jesus who can tell the devil to get behind Him, because he can't shove Jesus. Tell the devil to get 'thee behind me' without Jesus, you _will _get knocked down.
> [not aimed at anyone.. just sharing; no need for a rebuttal ]
> 
> 
> Moment of Clarity: The only crowns I'm seeking to obtain are those God the Father has awaiting those who endure until the end. Amein!



Soooooo true! (high five and ten)  

Those Seven Sons of Scheva found that out quick... (Acts 19:14)

:hardslap:  is what they got from the enemy... All because they were 'acting' like  without Jesus, going around town, 'mocking' (imitating) the Apostle Paul.   

The question to every Believer:  "Who in "hell" knows you?"   

The enemy responded to the 'fake sons'...

_"Paul we know..... "  _ 


_And the evil spirit answered and said to them, “I recognize Jesus, and I know about Paul, but who are you?” 

And the man, in whom was the evil spirit, leaped on them and subdued all of them and overpowered them, so that they fled out of that house naked and wounded.  ----  Acts 19:15-17 _

Folks betta' watch the god they choose to follow.


----------



## Guitarhero

Hmmmm, we all need mercy....but G-d is working through miraculous ways and providing a path where boulders were once thrown to create an impasse.  Praise be to G-d.  May those who commit evil recognize their faults and repent.  G-d is bringing down these feisty ole devils in ourNnations , one by one...but it's finally happening!:bouncegreViva Native America!!!!  G-d is on the side of the common man.


----------



## Nice Lady

*Thank God for answered prayer.  I cry out o God Most High, to God who will fulfill his purpose for me.*


----------



## LoveisYou

so glad I read Psalm 32, thank you Jesus


----------



## crwnandglory

GoddessMaker said:


> *I really wish my feelings weren't so strong about not attending a church.I think back when I was younger and loved going but I think deeper it wasn't because of God but more so to be seen to interact with people because I wasn't allowed to interact with others growing up.*
> 
> So maybe now that I accepted I'm just not most folks cup of tea I don't even want to bother anymore.I'm finding saying I love the Lord to be a quite stressful and difficult thing since I continue to repeat the same offense however I do feel bad because if you love someone you would never do anything to make them sad ever.
> 
> I sometimes believe I should walk away from this christianity or having a relationship with God,but nothing else makes sense I suppose since I was raised in this stuff.I often feel I need a break from it all people,trying to correct my behavior,staying hopeful of a life that is nice even though the writing on the walls says this is it and your life is damned.
> 
> I dont know what I need anymore prayer or a new form of focus because at this rate I'm in a losing battle.



I'm a few days late but your post really did speak to me.  I didn't grow up in church and I was not taught about the love of Jesus or anything in the bible.  The few times that I did attend church as a child I was met with messages far from love and full of condemnation of other people.  I grew to strongly dislike church and associated Christianity with superficial love and hate, but God has a way of working on us even when we turn from Him....  During my college years I started having a lot of struggles in my personal relationships and I started to wonder if it was ME...was I the one causing these issues?  I know now that God was just separating me from people, He was isolating me and delivering me from the very thing that kept me from Him: PEOPLE (the wrong examples of Christians). 

Once I was delivered from the opinions of other people I came to know God.  If I have learned nothing else over the past 6 years it is this:  we can't put the cart before the horse, God must be first at all times...especially in church.  I literally had to get to know God on my own and for myself.  I began to attend a big church by myself (a major fear of mine) and God *made* me get comfortable with it being just the two of us in that season... it was so hard.   Once I got to that place He started to bring the right people into my life and so I am now in a place where I can share my walk with others and not be distracted or swayed by others because God is my ROCK!  I had to love Him before I could love my neighbor.  

Perhaps God is distancing you from people so that you can fulfill the greatest commandment : Mark 12:28 Reading your post really made me think of my own struggles and journey... I could go on for days.   Just know that God has you in this place only so you can draw closer to Him.  We all have to be pruned and just when you feel like you are going crazy or losing this battle just trust that He has already won the war.  He created the solution before the devil could construct the problem.

Edited to add:

You spoke of being frustrated that you are committing the same offenses.

Please read Romans 7:14.  

Don't let the devil beat you down with your flaws.  In 2 Corinthians 12  Paul wrote about the thorn in his flesh he said he went to God 3 times asking that he remove the thorn but God didn't.  Not only did God not remove the thorn but he told Paul that "My grace is sufficient for you, for my power is made perfect in weakness."  

I could shout on that one!  We will never be perfect in this flesh.  Continue to ask God to remove what is not like Him from your spirit, repent often and thank God every day for grace!


----------



## Nice Lady

Nay in all things I am more than a conqueror and having surpassing victory in this life.  Lord, I am totally dependent on you and you are my priority. Let's go!


----------



## Nice Lady

LoveisYou said:


> so glad I read Psalm 32, thank you Jesus



How funny my bible opened to that Psalm this morning.  It is a good psalm.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Oh  I hate when I feel deathly tired of life.Its not a good feeling at all.I want to believe that this must be the devil's attempt to take me out since God must have something oh so great for me but I just can't.I just can't do it anymore.I want to believe and be happy.I want to be the center of attention bc I just make ppl want to be near instead of repel.

I know my yoga/pilates class will help me simmer down.I don't want to take a bullet to my temple bc if I fail which I have before it cost too much money and others look at you funny.

Have a great evening ladies.


----------



## Guitarhero

Goddesmaker, you are having a crisis and need to go to the hospital immediately.  Please do so.  I am not in judgment of you, I care about you.  Remember, we're supposed to have that coffee in Dallas next year.  I'm waiting to meet you there.


----------



## Guitarhero

I have to admit, I'm looking at those sealed books thinking, "I can get my pliers right now and just break those links."    I know...that's a big irreverent.


----------



## Nice Lady

GoddessMaker said:


> Oh I hate when I feel deathly tired of life.Its not a good feeling at all.I want to believe that this must be the devil's attempt to take me out since God must have something oh so great for me but I just can't.I just can't do it anymore.I want to believe and be happy.I want to be the center of attention bc I just make ppl want to be near instead of repel.
> 
> I know my yoga/pilates class will help me simmer down.I don't want to take a bullet to my temple bc if I fail which I have before it cost too much money and others look at you funny.
> 
> Have a great evening ladies.


 
*Well, I am happy that you are feeling better--your first message had me concerned--and I wanted to respect your wishes not to email you.  **Hope you have a better day tomorrow!*


----------



## LoveisYou

I feel like I am such a babe, there is so much I don't know or understand. I'm praying to God for wisdom and understanding.


----------



## Nice Lady

*It makes a difference when we have people who believe in our vision because they will help us to keep going until God brings it to pass.*  David and Jonathan's relationship was the best and I love it: _Jonathan went to find David and encouraged him to stay strong in his faith in God_.  David loved it so much that he made a covenant and never forgot Jonathan's love and goodness to him.  Thank you for people you have placed in our lives that build us up and share a vision with us that empowers us to excel in life.  Thank you Lord.


----------



## PinkPebbles

Nice Lady said:


> *It makes a difference when we have people who believe in our vision because they will help us to keep going until God brings it to pass.* David and Jonathan's relationship was the best and I love it: _Jonathan went to find David and encouraged him to stay strong in his faith in God_. David loved it so much that he made a covenant and never forgot Jonathan's love and goodness to him. Thank you for people you have placed in our lives that build us up and share a vision with us that empowers us to excel in life. Thank you Lord.


 
Thank you for sharing this post! God placed a few people in my life that I know were divine connections for His purpose and glory!

It's always a blessing to have these types of relationships


----------



## Nice Lady

PinkPebbles said:


> Thank you for sharing this post! God placed a few people in my life that I know were divine connections for His purpose and glory!
> 
> It's always a blessing to have these types of relationships


 
Thank you very much for the compliment.  Divine connections are excellent and a blessing.  Those relationships cause us in some cases to develop qualities needed to help people.  *We normally have special favor with those people. * Now, when I think about it--I am so happy for those people because they helped tremendously.  Relationships are valuable and are apart of our spiritual life.  David and Jonathan in my book is my all-time favorite relationship.


----------



## Nice Lady

*When God restores, we are even better than the former.*  God is a God of too much.  *My advisers and nobles sought me out and I was restored as head of my kingdom with even greater honor than before.*  You are a good Father.


----------



## Nice Lady

Really liking this right now(simple song):
*"I believe God. His Word is true. And I believe God. He will always come through. I choose to believe."* 

_Self-epiphany_: You have to make the decision to believe God if someone can talk you out of your belief, then you really never believed. Anyone to blame is yourself. Furthermore, if you are trusting God for something and someone tells you why it cannot and won't happen, it means get excited, make room for it because it is going to happen if you don't quit. The devil doesn't waste his time shooting down people who bound in unbelief.  Let's go--firm, fixed and steadfast!


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I wish I had a good support system.I have been alone for more than 5 yrs now.I find that I'm always alone in everything I do.It appears that when I feel there are some nice people  I sense things and have to distance myself from them.I was at the nail shop today and say this group of ladies hugging.I was like man I wish I had that.They looked so happy to see each other but the tone from my observations appear something possible tragic or they dont like close.

I really abhor my inability to grow close to anyone.Pain of disappointment and not being able to manage alone is really getting to me.I want to marry but at this rate in my life I may never because I just dont have the ability to be penetrated.I hate I'm in lust over my co-worker.He is more so intelligent,treats me like a lady than he is attractive.He is nice looking too.I hate I want to have relations with a man even though I know its wrong.I don't feel I'm worth having as a wife but I dont want to settle by doing things I shouldn't.

This felt good to write out.I have been so depressed over these things this week that its showing at work.One of my clients tried to cheer me up.That was so appreciated.Im like always a bit down but this is real blue.


----------



## aribell

I think I have to quit my job for the sake of the Gospel. I have been involved with an organization for about 10 years that holds discussion groups and conferences for high school students on all sorts of social issues. And while I agree with their overall mission, the progressive agenda has become too much. It is assumed that unless one takes a liberal stance on homosexuality that one is automatically bigoted. The director regularly takes jabs at faith and religious belief and today seemed to try to get the students to see faith as a type of "fanciful dream." Thankfully they weren't really interested in following that line of thought.

A part of me thinks that I could be a voice that at least prevents the conversations from flowing unrestrained with no one to challenge it. At the same time, I don't think that challenge would be productive insofar as me doing my job is concerned. Maybe I'm giving up too easily though.

I've been listening a lot lately about the Lord calling His people out. I feel like this whole year or so has been a long process of removal.


----------



## Shimmie

nicola.kirwan said:


> I think I have to quit my job for the sake of the Gospel. I have been involved with an organization for about 10 years that holds discussion groups and conferences for high school students on all sorts of social issues. And while I agree with their overall mission, the progressive agenda has become too much.
> 
> It is assumed that unless one takes a liberal stance on homosexuality that one is automatically bigoted.
> 
> The director regularly takes jabs at faith and religious belief and today seemed to try to get the students to see faith as a type of "fanciful dream." Thankfully they weren't really interested in following that line of thought.
> 
> A part of me thinks that I could be a voice that at least prevents the conversations from flowing unrestrained with no one to challenge it. At the same time, I don't think that challenge would be productive insofar as me doing my job is concerned. Maybe I'm giving up too easily though.
> 
> I've been listening a lot lately about the Lord calling His people out. I feel like this whole year or so has been a long process of removal.



The devil is a liar and the truth is not in him, nor those who lie for him. 

So.... What did... and what 'would' Jesus do?  

Wherever Jesus was and went, He loved, He stood and He made the difference.


----------



## Nice Lady

God* makes bad and unproductive things--productive.  The parched ground shall become a pool, and the thirsty land springs of water; in the habitation of jackals, where each lay, there shall be grass with reeds and rushes.* He restores and when He restores, it is beyond a job well done.


----------



## Guitarhero

I sometimes feel that they are all just the same.  When they can, they will take advantage of you and then charge you with something negative.  The only one who is true is YOU, G-d.  Only YOU.


----------



## LoveisYou

"Blessed are those who are persecuted for righteousness sake"

That verse really ministered to me over the weekend.  I feel really blessed, I've been having so many questions in my mind and I tell you God has literally been giving me my answers in Bible verses.


----------



## Laela

Thank God for His Word, which breathes Life....visited this out-of-town church where I received His Word (a third time)... triple attestion... So I know this was for me. Thanking the Father today for the ministers of the Gospel who tell it like it T-I-is, wrapped in all the Love and Goodness that He expects it to be in. No mediocracy. No religiosity. No time for games. Straight up Gospel. 

Ladies _stay encouraged_ in the Lord, with the help of the Holy Spirit. He revives, restores, encourages, energizes, strenghthens ...


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I'm praying for some comfort this week.I know it will be hard at work and I feel so busy at times Im unable to read my devotional from sisters prayer that I get via email each morning.I'm praying for forgivness of my sexual thoughts.They come so strong that it makes me want to do something I would regret:come on to my co-worker.But I know thats not classy as a lady nor proper as a christian woman.I want to be able to forgive myself a bit as well.I always feel subservient because I never believe Im worthy or God cares about me.

I hope that all have a great week and love on someone who may be lost in their own minds or help them while they are in transition in every sense of the word.


----------



## Nice Lady

*God you have great plans ahead and I thank you Lord, that we will accomplish what you have called us to do.*  Once we believe you have a great plan for us, we tend to be focused and it is very hard to get us off track.  I have thoughts of peace and not of evil to give you an expected end.

*We thank you Lord that something great will happen to us this week and we have expectations for great things this week and not bad things.  *


----------



## LovingLady

Goddessmaker, you have such a beautiful spirit and a loving heart.


----------



## Nice Lady

Abdijz said:


> Goddessmaker, you have such a beautiful spirit and a loving heart.



She doesn't give herself enough credit--she is a good person.


----------



## Nice Lady

We are so dear to God.  How precious are your thoughts toward us.  You have great plans and good things on the way for us and to pass onto others.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

This is just a random vent.

I sometimes wonder how on earth can I be happy.I mean I know one is like a ingraite when they aren't always praising and smiling.I feel like a dumb fool to be optimistic or even smile.I really can't muster enough energy to say something great will come from this sad life.Its just not about things I desired that may never come  up but just society in general.I work with the poor.Im sick of it.I wonder why I can't seem to not having feelings.

Ok I need to think happy sappy thoughts,this so doesn't come natural for me.


----------



## Shimmie

Nice Lady said:


> We are so dear to God.  How precious are your thoughts toward us.  You have great plans and good things on the way for us and to pass onto others.



Such an 'on time' Word from the Lord.   Thank you, Nice Lady. God bless you richly and abundantly.  

I dedicate this Love message from Jesus, to our precious GoddessMaker .


----------



## Nice Lady

*We are blessed.*  God determines to bless us and it doesn't make a difference if man tries to thwart it(Numbers 24:1 NLT). Thank you Lord for recently opening my eyes to this Scripture of your love and goodwill toward your children.  As Joseph Prince says, *I am blessed and it cannot be reversed. *Fear opens the door to turn off the blessing or for curses to enter.  I am not willing to accept the curse.....


----------



## Nice Lady

Shimmie said:


> Such an 'on time' Word from the Lord.   Thank you, @Nice Lady. God bless you richly and abundantly.
> 
> I dedicate this Love message from Jesus, to our precious @GoddessMaker .



ITA. Thanks for those sweet words.  Yes, I dedicate it to GoddessMaker too. You made my morning! Have a great day!


----------



## Nice Lady

This is a Psalm 65:11 Year.  It is a year crowned with goodness.  *The goodness of God is abundance, prosperity, healing, provision, redemption, restoration, and sustenance.*  I am focused on where I am going.  

Lord, you have good plans for us! I am really happy that on Sunday that my pastor preached about the annointing. It was powerful--empowered to win!


----------



## Laela

I believe that she does.... Amein 



Abdijz said:


> Goddessmaker, you have such a beautiful spirit and a loving heart.


----------



## Nice Lady

*We thank you Lord before this day kicks off that it will be a great and productive day*.  *Please Lord give us success in all our endeavors*.  We thank you it so.

We also ask that your peace will overshadow us today.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Borrowed from my daily girlfriends pray devotional

Dear Lord, help me remember that I became a new creation when I accepted You as my Savior, and that my value is in You and You alone. Thank You for Your promise of having a plan and a purpose just for me. Help me to embrace the plans You have for me. In Jesus’ Name, Amen.


----------



## Nice Lady

*We can enter in God rest and God will do the rest after we have done all we can*. In his kindness God called you to share in his eternal glory by means of Christ Jesus.  So after you have suffered a little while, *he will restore, support, and strengthen you, and he will place you on a firm foundation.*


----------



## LoveisYou

quick question,

I have a lot of facebook pictures of my "old life", loads of party pics etc.  I feel like they don't mesh with who I am currently, would you delete them?


----------



## Nice Lady

I have renewed my commitment to making sure that I walk in love at all costs but with still limitations and being wise.  *But not for false reasons, walking in love is the way to touch as many lives*. Our generation love people to be who they say they are...Lord, help me to bring out the best in others and not the worst. A loveless person is in touch with how everyone else has hurt them and not their own shortcomings. I definitely don't want to be that person.  Explode the love walk in my heart at a great level.  _*I am about pleasing you only. It is about doing the best for you.*_

Colossians 3:12-14 NLT
12 Therefore, as God’s chosen people, holy and dearly loved, clothe yourselves with compassion, kindness, humility, gentleness and patience. *13* Bear with each other and forgive one another if any of you has a grievance against someone. Forgive as the Lord forgave you. *14* And over all these virtues put on love, which binds them all together in perfect unity.


----------



## it_comes_naturally

LoveisYou said:


> quick question,
> 
> I have a lot of facebook pictures of my "old life", loads of party pics etc. I feel like they don't mesh with who I am currently, would you delete them?


 
Yes, I would.


----------



## Laela

Love, in any language, is straight from the heart. It pulls people together, never apart.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I often feel that I come in here and just dump all over never uplifting or encouraging.I truly believe that everyone in here is doing something that is totally awesome in this world.I desire so  badly to believe that about myself.I often feel nothing in my life good period.I may have a job but its like a working war zone,Im working out but Im still fat and not attractive enough to get a nice man.I have a degree but nothing prestigous,I have friends but I really feel they are associates only bc I can't reveal my real side without scaring folks.

I wish at times I could be something other than me.I would love to be the good little christian virgin chick who men protect and love.Or the hard chick who feels no emotion.Or the pretty one or something but no I have this ever perplexing personality that can go both ways.I have a straightforward persona that isn't in accordance with a normal female persona.I truly wish I wasn't me I wish I wasn't being bc it hurts to live day by day feeling like a utter mistake and failure who is suppose to praise loudly and joyfully.I at times wish God let me go your plan I dont care about anymore.Why force something that someone else who may be so much better than I can do.I see nothing coming from this life except a sad early demise.Man I got to not feel things period.


----------



## Nice Lady

*Extremely happy--God wants us to live in joy.* You make known to me the path of life; you will fill me with joy in your presence, with eternal pleasures at your right hand.


----------



## LoveisYou

(((GM))), have you ever considered speaking with a Christian counselor just to talk things through, someone you can be open and honest with without fear of judgment  etc.?


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

LoveisYou I have but I can't do it.I have done the none christian folks and they tell me I have alot of pent up frustration.I'm alot better than I have been but I still have days esp when under stress.Thank you for asking,that means alot


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I look slightly optimistic about certain things in the future but I can't begin to feel good about everything.Baby steps I suppose.


----------



## Nice Lady

GoddessMaker said:


> I look slightly optimistic about certain things in the future but I can't begin to feel good about everything.Baby steps I suppose.


 
I am happy that you are being slightly optimistic.  Yes, baby steps.


----------



## Nice Lady

*I thank you Lord, that You will begin to reveal what needs to be done concerning about things You want to do concerning your plan for us on the earth and personal adjustments you want us to make.* *Call to Me, and I will answer you, and show you great and mighty things which you do not know. * We thank you that we will fully fill the plan you have for us.


----------



## BeautifulFlower

As I sit here asking the Lord to help me get through this wilderness in my life, I begin reading scripture and he spoke to me immediately. 

Luke 6:46-49 Parable of the Two Foundations

46 “But why do you call Me ‘Lord, Lord,’ and not do the things which I say? 47 Whoever comes to Me, and hears My sayings and does them, I will show you whom he is like: 48 He is like a man building a house, who dug deep and laid the foundation on the rock. And when the flood arose, the stream beat vehemently against that house, and could not shake it, for it was founded on the rock. 49 But he who heard and did nothing is like a man who built a house on the earth without a foundation, against which the stream beat vehemently; and immediately it fell. And the ruin of that house was great.” 


He is preparing me for the future I desire. He is digging my roots deep and laying a solid foundation for me. This is just a test. This is a time for me to be strengthen and steadied. So when I begin to build my house, and the enemy comes, I will stand. But the one who did not build on a solid foundation, his house will fall the moment things get hard and the fall will be great.

This is why it's so important to be spiritually grounded before you get involved in any relationship or get married. You can not start building a house and then ask God to bless it. He will not and Im sure most of us have experienced this. The scripture is clear....you didn't build your foundation on a rock, you didn't take the time to dig deep enough, you didn't include Him in the process from the beginning. 

When the trouble comes, the house will fall and its near impossible to fix a sinking house while the storm. You'll be too tired, desperate, searching for anything to help, and impatient to a fault. 

So the only way to save the house is to destroy it (Often times you don't have to do anything, house is already been destroyed), dig deeper (in Him), then rebuild the house (he will supply all the materials you need when you've dug deep enough).


----------



## LoveisYou

GoddessMaker said:


> LoveisYou I have but I can't do it.I have done the none christian folks and they tell me I have alot of pent up frustration.I'm alot better than I have been but I still have days esp when under stress.Thank you for asking,that means alot



I understand, I have done non-Christian counseling and looking back not my cup of tea, some of the advice/suggestions I got did not match up with the word of God (though at that point in my life I really didn't think about that deeply). I am thinking about talking to a Christian counselor, I'm happy to hear that you are growing though, it's not where you've been, but where you are going


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I hope everyone is having a good day its Friday.


----------



## Renewed1

I needed this. Thank you this is RIGHT ON TIME!!!

Forgive me Lord, let me refocus my attention on you. AMEN!



prettyfaceANB said:


> As I sit here asking the Lord to help me get through this wilderness in my life, I begin reading scripture and he spoke to me immediately.
> 
> Luke 6:46-49 Parable of the Two Foundations
> 
> 46 “But why do you call Me ‘Lord, Lord,’ and not do the things which I say? 47 Whoever comes to Me, and hears My sayings and does them, I will show you whom he is like: 48 He is like a man building a house, who dug deep and laid the foundation on the rock. And when the flood arose, the stream beat vehemently against that house, and could not shake it, for it was founded on the rock. 49 But he who heard and did nothing is like a man who built a house on the earth without a foundation, against which the stream beat vehemently; and immediately it fell. And the ruin of that house was great.”
> 
> 
> He is preparing me for the future I desire. He is digging my roots deep and laying a solid foundation for me. This is just a test. This is a time for me to be strengthen and steadied. So when I begin to build my house, and the enemy comes, I will stand. But the one who did not build on a solid foundation, his house will fall the moment things get hard and the fall will be great.
> 
> This is why it's so important to be spiritually grounded before you get involved in any relationship or get married. You can not start building a house and then ask God to bless it. He will not and Im sure most of us have experienced this. The scripture is clear....you didn't build your foundation on a rock, you didn't take the time to dig deep enough, you didn't include Him in the process from the beginning.
> 
> When the trouble comes, the house will fall and its near impossible to fix a sinking house while the storm. You'll be too tired, desperate, searching for anything to help, and impatient to a fault.
> 
> So the only way to save the house is to destroy it (Often times you don't have to do anything, house is already been destroyed), dig deeper (in Him), then rebuild the house (he will supply all the materials you need when you've dug deep enough).


----------



## Nice Lady

God's word is true and tasty trifles. It is not some cute saying but it is true.  Love the fact that His Word is fail proof.  It has transforming power.


----------



## aribell

I have to decide where to move come January--and it is between 3 states, 2 of which have 800 miles between them.  

There's my hometown, with my mother and kid brother.
There's Philly, with my friends and strong community 
And then there's DC, where I always imagined I'd end up.

I think I know where I have been and would be happiest, but why do I feel guilty making that decision?  Why is it so easy to think that the Lord's will must be that which is the most difficult and unpleasurable?


----------



## Renewed1

Lord forgive me for focusing my attention on a man that haven't arrived yet. Wondering, when your will be done, instead of trusting that your WILL be done ON TIME.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I wonder if I will ever be happy or not depressed.I believe being depressed is just part of me my makeup.I try to be upbeat and it happens for a while but I get tired of constant rejection and being ignored.Some in have it easy they could have lived a certain type of life yet they are able to become saved and get married and live a great life.I wish I had the attraction to where someone wants to help me become better.


I wonder if I'm just self-absorbed because all I can grasp is my own flaws and pain.I care about others and really try to encourage everyone else.I almost believe that even some of the worst ppl are better than I so I treat myself accordingly.

I know that as a wannabe christian we are suppose to stay in the word and lean not on our own understanding,then why is so much of the truth about myself per Gods word so unbelievable to me.I feel stuck in a mental horrid place where now its showing and I don't have the energy to fix it.I can't even fake not being depressed at work.I cried at my desk for 5 min and no one said a word.Maybe its time to do something.
Life truly is made of the haves and the have nots.I'm just a sorrowful soul waiting for my time to expire and praying that I get to have another chance.


----------



## Guitarhero

Growing up and much into adulthood, practically even now, I just assumed everyone's life was as interesting as ours and that people were naturally open and educated about the larger world.  I thought of it as boring and typical.  Now I realize it's quite different compared to others, with the latter not being so much the case. Well, that's quite alright.  I welcome myself...it's who You gave me to be, sharp edges included.  Blessed is the L-rd who makes all people.  I thank You.  Always love who you are, you're the only you that HE is going to give you.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I'm terrified of something that is loving someone.I feel is it worth it or would be a loss.I wonder if I love her would it make her better,would she excel would she be able to feel supported.If I forgave her for the things she has done in the past being easy,allowing herself to be abused by family and friends becoming so depressed she tried to die.This woman I believe has overcome some much but I can see she is so terrified to live so instead she remains in the past.This woman I speak of is myself..I wonder if its time to face her.


----------



## Nice Lady

Sometimes, I thank you that I will fulfill everything you called me to be.  Help me to remember the necessary things. I feel like I will fall apart without you in my life. Let's go! So ready!


----------



## maxineshaw

My mother has finally been blessed with a new job after roughly two years. God has always taken care of us and made a way out of no way.  Right when her unemployment was about to run out, bam! New job.  God and His perfect timing...

Praise Him, indeed.


----------



## Nice Lady

An expectation of good things happen for the rest of the week going into the end. I thank you that in all things we have overwhelming victory through Jesus.  Thank you for another morning!


----------



## Nice Lady

MaxJones said:


> My mother has finally been blessed with a new job after roughly two years. God has always taken care of us and made a way out of no way.  Right when her unemployment was about to run out, bam! New job.  God and His perfect timing...
> 
> Praise Him, indeed.



That is so good. I am happy to hear that!


----------



## blazingthru

1 Corinthians 2:14 
 14But a (A)natural man (B)does not accept the things of the Spirit of God, for they are (C)foolishness to him; and he cannot understand them, because they are spiritually appraised. 

44it is sown a (A)natural body, it is raised a (B)spiritual body. If there is a natural body, there is also a spiritual body. 

1 Corinthians 15:46
 46However, the spiritual is not first, but the natural; then the spiritual. 

James 3:15
 15This wisdom is not that which comes down (A)from above, but is (B)earthly, (C)natural, (D)demonic.  (the natural man)

 James 1:17 
 17Every good thing given and every perfect gift is (A)from above, coming down from (B)the Father of lights, (C)with whom there is no variation or shifting shadow. 

Romans 8:7 
7For the mind that is set on the flesh is(A) hostile to God, for it does not submit to God’s law;(B) indeed, it cannot.

James 4:4 
4(A) You adulterous people![a] Do you not know that friendship with the world is enmity with God?(B) Therefore whoever wishes to be a friend of the world makes himself an enemy of God.

John 15:19
19(A) If you were of the world, the world would love you as its own; but because (B) you are not of the world, but I chose you out of the world, therefore the world hates you.

1 John 2:15
Do Not Love the World
 15(A) Do not love the world or the things in the world. (B) If anyone loves the world, the love of the Father is not in him.

Matthew 6:24
 24(A) "No one can serve two masters, for either he will hate the one and love the other, or he will be devoted to the one and despise the other. You cannot serve God and(B) money.[a]

1 John 4:5
5(A) They are from the world; therefore they speak from the world, and(B) the world listens to them.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I had a chat with my friend/co worker.He was mad that I have been so mean to him lately.I get real scared of folks who appear to really care.Its like I do things to mess it up.I guess I have been wounded so often I dont trust anymore and Im scared to death to let someone get close enough to see me without my mask.I feel now me and him will be smooth for now on since I really didnt like feeling the way I did about him.I crushed on him for a sec but mainly bc I have never been treated so nicely by a man ever.But he is my friend and to understand he doesnt view me in a judgmental manner I can be free to be me.Man this not being an island is hard.


----------



## LoveisYou

Before I would never share my struggles with my mother and sister, I just never felt comfortable sharing with them, I always felt ashamed about certain things.....well that has been changing, they both have really become such a key part in encouraging me in my walk.  My sister is fast becoming my accountability partner.  I am experiencing a closeness with them I have now. I know they have both been praying for me for years and I am so thankful for that.


----------



## Laela

Sharing this powerful word, from a Jamaican minister. [I you want to bypass the intro music, skip to 00:40, where he starts speaking ] 

I just can't not share this! 

Be clothed in the garment God designed and made, just for you. Not the garment anyone wants you to wear! Be blessed..

http://phillipabaker.podomatic.com/player/web/2011-03-20T18_02_15-07_00


----------



## LoveisYou

Laela, thanks so much for posting, such a word!!!


----------



## missykeyana

Just left the conspiracy thread, and though hearing about such things gets me stressed out, I'm thankful that it reminded me of my Almighty Heavenly Father, who I can always run to for comfort and protection.

Sent from my HTC Inspire using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## tyrablu

Dear Lord, I'm leaving it with you. I know that I can't do it of my own will. I need trust and have faith that you are working for my good.


----------



## LovelyRo

Dear God, protect my heart and keep it away from those that will attempt to break it.  Only open my heart to the one that you have designed for me.  In the name of Jesus, Amen.


----------



## Guitarhero

^^^I just prayed this in your words.  This is beautiful and so true!!!


----------



## Geminigirl

dear god, please deliver me from where I am at, I miss my family, and I made a terrible mistake. It seems like no one underdrstands me or what I have actually gone througj. My poor babies. Everyone has turnef their backs on me and condeemed me for my mistakes, but you haven't. You are the only one who can deliver me from this and I will continue to pray that you do. It took me up intil a fewvdays to realize you have been telling me to come closer. Since no one is hear for me on earth, I turn to you, please deliver me from here. This can't be the life you have in mind for me, it just cant be. Only by miracle and through your grace will I make it. In jesus name I pray, amen.

Sent from my LG-LW690 using LG-LW690


----------



## Nice Lady

Lord, I thank for a great prior week and this week will be even better for us.  This will be an Ephesians 3:20 week, plus it is Holy Week.  Great time to get even closer to you.  

Now unto him who is able to do exceedingly abundantly above all that we ask or think.  Thanks this will be a great week and plus, we are comemorating everything you have done for us.


----------



## Laela

You are most certainly welcome, sis! God is good, and I'm glad this Word has blessed you and others...




LoveisYou said:


> @Laela, thanks so much for posting, such a word!!!


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I pray for focus and concentration this week.I'm tired of flipping out at work because I feel Im perceieved as less than.I'm also tired of having the weight of the world on my shoulders never being able to unwind or relax bc Im not ideal.I wish I could live out my life with gusto and not so much fear.


----------



## LovelyRo

I completely trust you Lord!  Lead me and guide me but most of all, please protect me.


----------



## Geminigirl

its hard reaching out for help and guidance and being ignored, but I will not stray from what I ultimately want to do and thats get closer to the Lord. Even though I know not where to start I believe he will guide me. It will be a process but my goal is change and deeper faith. Instead of me asking, I wrote down what I can do and work on for him, and I will start there.

Sent from my LG-LW690 using LG-LW690


----------



## Guitarhero

I'm getting an annulment....   ...only thing...it takes a year....but at least I'm getting one!!! Yippee!~


----------



## aribell

Jesus Christ is Lord!


----------



## Nice Lady

"I feel good good anytime, I speak about Jesus I feel good."  Furthermore, it makes it easier to wait on His Goodness every step of the way.  It makes it even sweeter to be in His House and I will be all the days of my life because He loves me. He is everything I need Him to be.


----------



## aribell

I received the gift of speaking in tongues yesterday!  Praise Jesus!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ekfKOIVkSA&feature=related


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Im scared to trust you again I dont even want to enter into your house that man made.I don't know if I can ever give myself fully bc you won't allow me to have what I desire either death or a life that isn't always such a burden..I wonder why you born me into a black race a poor family a horrid history..why was I created for your amusement or joy?

But I will continue to push and at least uplift the other creatures out in the world since I believe in others way more than I could ever believe in me..

Signed,
The wounded angel


----------



## PinkPebbles

Praying for you GoddessMaker.

Just remember how you start off in life doesn't mean that's how you will finish. Don't allow your past to dictate your future.

I believe things will get better for you (((HUGS))).




GoddessMaker said:


> Im scared to trust you again I dont even want to enter into your house that man made.I don't know if I can ever give myself fully bc you won't allow me to have what I desire either death or a life that isn't always such a burden..I wonder why you born me into a black race a poor family a horrid history..why was I created for your amusement or joy?
> 
> But I will continue to push and at least uplift the other creatures out in the world since I believe in others way more than I could ever believe in me..
> 
> Signed,
> The wounded angel


----------



## PinkPebbles

nicola.kirwan said:


> I received the gift of speaking in tongues yesterday! Praise Jesus!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ekfKOIVkSA&feature=related


 
I know it was truly a wonderful experience!


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I want to love and be cheerful but I feel so dumb.I wonder if I can ever gain hope.I hate being a bother but I feel like now I need people which kills me inside.Im trying not to buy a gun bc even though Im miserable I know those I would leave behind would be left in anguish due to bills.I hope if my time comes earlier in life Im well off enough that no one is burden by me so they can be free of me.Dealing with friendships is so overwhelming people only want to be with you in the good.


----------



## Nice Lady

"I will wait on you Jesus"--song stuck in my head.  So the Lord must wait for you to come to him so he can show you his love and compassion.  For the Lord is a faithful God.  Blessed are those who wait for his help.


----------



## Raspberry

nicola.kirwan said:


> I received the gift of speaking in tongues yesterday!  Praise Jesus!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ekfKOIVkSA&feature=related



This is awesome! Praise God! Welcome to a new dimension in your walk with God!


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I wonder if my heart which is ice increasted with stone can ever be tender or warm again.I feel nothing for this holiday weekend..I guess since its all a show to me.Im at work with folks who think Im just an itch or that I need to do more blah blah.I really tried to be nice and try to communicate I dont believe this will end well for my co-worker I want to hurt him but instead I would open fire on myself and be done..life is for those like him not me.


----------



## luthiengirlie

YHWH you have a way of making a girl feel SO GOOD... LOVE YOU


----------



## Honi

We have forgiveness of sins according to the riches of his GRACE! Thank you Jesus!


----------



## Nice Lady

*"Evermore I will serve you. Evermore I will glorify the name of the Lord.  I bless your name for evermore."* But to you who fear My name The Sun of Righteousness shall arise with healing in His wings; And you shall go out and grow fat like stall-fed calves.


----------



## loolalooh

I guess this is more of a vent/frustration.  I moved to this new city a few months ago and initially isolated myself in an effort to protect myself.  Anyway, the path got extremely lonely so I reached out to build a social network.  I've joined a church and also joined a few non-church groups.  Long story short: the non-church groups have so many "fun" events going on that I enjoy and have attended.  However, it's getting difficult to turn down certain events that I would deem inappropriate for a true Christian (e.g., tarot card reading, club dancing, etc.).  This journey is so difficult at times.  I know it's not supposed to be easy, but sometimes I feel like I have to choose between spending a Friday/Saturday night alone vs. hanging out with the world and worldy.  Just keeping it real ...


----------



## loolalooh

P.S.  I'll bombard myself with Christian music for now ...


----------



## Cien

_The Ten Commandments_ is on right now on ABC.
 Since childhood, I've always watched this every year at Easter time!


----------



## CarolinaGal

I am so filled with joy on this Resurrection Sunday. 

I wish more Christians would seek real truth. We have to study to show ourselves approved. The devil is a liar and there is not truth in him. Satan you have no power. Your lies will NOT prevail.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

To know God one must open themselves up to accept him.Not many desire to really go deep for Jesus,I feel my time is coming when things will no longer matter and all will be focused on him and his work.I believe thats why I have no social life or rest.I pray that my next moves are directly correlated to his plan.


----------



## foxee

Happy Resurrection Sunday!  This morning's service was amazing.  I completed my new member orientation last week and the "graduation ceremony" is in two weeks.  I've already made a lot of new friends and look forward to getting involved with one of the many ministries.  

Be blessed ladies!


----------



## Renewed1

I trust you Lord to give me the desires of my heart.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

May the Lord bless all of you who basked in His presence today!  What a blessed day, knowing all that the Lord has done for us!  

Jesus is alive!!!  
Jesus is alive!  
Death has lost its victory and the grave has been denied!  
Jesus lives forever!!!!!!


----------



## nik83

I keep getting the message through secular and gospel means that Dreams need to be resurrected. I think God is trying to tell me something. I keep saying I never hear God, maybe I been hearing him  and just didn't know it was him?!?! erplexed


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I wonder if God can bring my heart from the grave.I wonder if he can help me like so many seem to have received help from him.I my walk is much different from most since I have so many barriers in my way.I hope other areas in my life will pop off as my workouts have this year.As I lose lbs I feel I have lost some of my baggage not enough to write home about but its coming off..


----------



## LovingLady

Jesus has risen!!!  

Proverbs 3:5 "Trust in the Lord with all your heart and lean not on your own understanding"


----------



## loolalooh

+Thank goodness for family, friends, and sisters on this forum.  
+Feeling a bit better and stronger.
+Glad I went to church today.  Seeing the little children perform touched my heart.


----------



## Nice Lady

*Thank you for another week and I thank you that goodness and mercy will follow us into every single day.* We have an expectation for good and help us to have an inner picture of goodness showing up.

*Songs of joy and victory are sung in the camp of the godly.  The strong right arm of the Lord has done glorious things!*


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Im blessed to be alive because as much negative deadly thoughts come through my mind.I look forward to the day I can be calm in the sea of nonsense.


----------



## Laela

This speaks life on so many levels... Amein




GoddessMaker said:


> *Im blessed to be alive *because as much negative deadly thoughts come through my mind.I look forward to the day I can be calm in the sea of nonsense.


----------



## Renewed1

Lord thank you for your constant confirmations. I know I'm coming to the end of this road to my breakthrough.


----------



## Guitarhero

I knew it would be difficult standing in a sea of difference where I'm the odd man out.  But I offered friendship and received fear, confusion, even baseless hatred.  They cannot see us, L-rd.  They cannot hear us...and all I want to do is to stand with friendship hand outstretched.  No swaying of sides, only mutual respect is on the table.  Now I know how You felt, somewhat.


----------



## OhmyKimB

Letting go feels like giving up?


I thought I wasn't supposed to give up....

Joseph didn't give up....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using SAMSUNG-SGH-I897


----------



## OhmyKimB

GoddessMaker said:


> Im blessed to be alive because as much negative deadly thoughts come through my mind.I look forward to the day I can be calm in the sea of nonsense.



Amen!!!!! I love the days its gone  too, its nice not  wrestling life and death

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using SAMSUNG-SGH-I897


----------



## Honi

Faith does not come by having HEARD.

Faith comes by hearing, and hearing, and hearing, and hearing, and hearing, and hearing, and hearing......and hearing...and when you're done. HEAR SOME MORE!


----------



## Nice Lady

*"Rejoice, in the Lord, always and again I say rejoice...."*  This is the day the Lord has made. We will rejoice and be glad in it.


----------



## lala89

Its sad that most people don't know the united states was created as an occult society. I want everyone to wakeup and get saved.


----------



## Guitarhero

It's hopeless, at this point.  Why even bother anymore....?  I give up.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I know looking at my past post here and just looking at my life it doesn't appear that I'm happy at all nor am I very successful like so many.I often times am so narrow focused which I honestly feel is in my mental makeup that I can't seem to be grateful.

I happened to see the title of a thread in the parenting section and it was something about raising kids with hearing impairments.And it hit me even though Im not successful in my opinion and in most of societies definition Im thankful to have my ability to hear the birds chirp in the morning and the ability to see..I will cling to this until my life either ends or gets on a more mainstream success pattern.


----------



## Guitarhero

Got up at 3:54 and witnessed the beatification of Blessed JPII.  It was beautiful.  Thing is, I forgot about it.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Sitting up looking at my show Ruby and they hit a key thing your only as sick as your secrets.I don't know if I have any secrets anymore but I haven't properly dealt with everything in a way that is proper so I can move on and be happy or something like everyone who has been healed of past abuse both sexual,mental,emotional and physical.I just want to be normal and not so angered and charged by life.I want to be the docile lady who doesn't curse or do anything ungodly like.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I believe with all my heart that my depression is suppose to be my thorn that will never be taken away.I hate working,living and being near ppl..why is this so,because most ppl aren't about anything.Im going to keep trucking til my wheels fall off literally..but I want to be under the covers away from the world.


----------



## aribell

Been pondering a bit about the end times, as many Christians are.  Many take the "seeming" lack of a strong US presence in the eschatological scriptures to indicate that we as a nation utterly fall and perhaps no longer exist.  While I know well that all "great" nations have risen and fallen, I think there is definitely another possibility.  The US has a strong history and political tradition of _not_ entangling itself in the world.  Thomas Paine's Common Sense, the Monroe Doctrine, our current reluctance to go along with the UN--all ways in which Americans have distinguished ourselves from being beholden to the world's system.

This could be purely my own hope, but it could also be true.  I looked up some commentaries and found interesting thoughts on the "young lions of Tarshish" in Ezekiel and possibly relevant eagle wings mentioned in Revelation.  

http://www.oxfordbiblechurch.co.uk/pages/books/the-imminent-invasion-of-israel/appendix-12.php

While our country is on our mind, I hope that we pray that the US would extract itself from the world's system.  We don't need the world, we really don't--we can sustain ourselves.  People want us to be a "superpower".  That's not what is important.  We shouldn't look to dominate the world scene, only to be good and right and just.  Throughout US history, we have remained allies of Israel--pray that we remain such, for the Lord promised that He would bless those who bless Israel.

People can choose to be vessels of honor or vessels of dishonor.  I think countries can choose as well.  We can shape ourselves to be a vessel of honor in this world.



			
				2 Timothy 2:20-21 said:
			
		

> 20But in a great house there are not only vessels of gold and of silver, but also of wood and of earth; and some to honour, and some to dishonour.
> 
> 21If a man therefore purge himself from these, he shall be a vessel unto honour, sanctified, and meet for the master's use, and prepared unto every good work.


----------



## LovelyRo

Lord please cover my friend and give him discernment.  I know that there are a lot of naysayers in this situation but YOU hold the ultimate power.  May YOUR will be done. In Jesus Name, Amen!


----------



## tyrablu

Lord I'm asking for deliverance from this particular situation. It was been plaguing me for weeks now, an even though I've tried to let it go, I can't. So I pray that you take charge of it, have your own way, and I suppose whatever will be, will be. I can't do anything else but take refuge in you and bear the consequences.


----------



## Guitarhero

nicola.kirwan said:


> Been pondering a bit about the end times, as many Christians are.  Many take the "seeming" lack of a strong US presence in the eschatological scriptures to indicate that we as a nation utterly fall and perhaps no longer exist.  While I know well that all "great" nations have risen and fallen, I think there is definitely another possibility.  *The US has a strong history and political tradition of not entangling itself in the world.  Thomas Paine's Common Sense, the Monroe Doctrine, our current reluctance to go along with the UN--all ways in which Americans have distinguished ourselves from being beholden to the world's system.*
> 
> This could be purely my own hope, but it could also be true.  I looked up some commentaries and found interesting thoughts on the "young lions of Tarshish" in Ezekiel and possibly relevant eagle wings mentioned in Revelation.
> 
> http://www.oxfordbiblechurch.co.uk/pages/books/the-imminent-invasion-of-israel/appendix-12.php
> 
> While our country is on our mind, I hope that we pray that the US would extract itself from the world's system.  We don't need the world, we really don't--we can sustain ourselves.  People want us to be a "superpower".  That's not what is important.  We shouldn't look to dominate the world scene, only to be good and right and just.  Throughout US history, we have remained allies of Israel--pray that we remain such, for the Lord promised that He would bless those who bless Israel.
> 
> People can choose to be vessels of honor or vessels of dishonor.  I think countries can choose as well.  We can shape ourselves to be a vessel of honor in this world.



Yet the founding of this colony is through the British colonial system which is still in place.  We were discussing this on a radio program last night.  One said that he hoped we'd extract ourselves in the meddling of other nations' affairs.  I suggested that the reason this nation has so much wealth is precisely due to that reason. It has to continue to exploit to satisfy it's capitalism. 

 I think there is a way to correct some of the continued wrongs but is everyone ready to put down his wealth to achieve it?  The first people they should honor are us, Native America...then African Americans and down the line it goes, then Israel.  How on earth would it happen?  Possibly through great tragedy, death and destruction by starting out as pioneers again and this time, not killing others for land. 

I tell you, the same discussion, practically...how timely.  I think that U.S. citizens are simply tired these days.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I pray I can shake this feeling of worthlessness its starting to show badly..I also wish I didnt get so negative when things are going ok.


----------



## Transformer

Honestly God,

As much as I have faith which has sustained me, and as much as I say I want your will to be done, I really hope that it coincides with my desires.


----------



## aribell

Guitarhero said:


> Yet the founding of this colony is through the British colonial system which is still in place.  We were discussing this on a radio program last night.  One said that he hoped we'd extract ourselves in the meddling of other nations' affairs.  I suggested that the reason this nation has so much wealth is precisely due to that reason. It has to continue to exploit to satisfy it's capitalism.
> 
> I think there is a way to correct some of the continued wrongs but is everyone ready to put down his wealth to achieve it?  The first people they should honor are us, Native America...then African Americans and down the line it goes, then Israel.  How on earth would it happen?  Possibly through great tragedy, death and destruction by starting out as pioneers again and this time, not killing others for land.
> 
> I tell you, the same discussion, practically...how timely.  I think that U.S. citizens are simply tired these days.



I see what you are saying.  And it's interesting, because one of the theologians I read mentioned that the US was founded through the British empire, which was an extension historically of the Roman empire--however removed.  However, I would argue that the US clearly rebelled against that system and distinguished ourselves from it, and up until WWII was pretty adamant about _not_ getting involved in the affairs of the world.  And we were doing just fine with that economically.

The history of racism toward blacks and Native Americans is terrible, but I think that in reflecting on the meaning of the end times, _everyone_ will bow the knee to Jesus and Jesus alone--including the most exploited peoples.  The US, like most all nations, has done bad things; but the point _now_ is to not fall under God's wrath.

I don't want to derail the Random Thoughts thread, so feel free to PM to disagree with me.


----------



## LovelyRo

Not MY will but, THY will!


----------



## Laela

My delight is in the Law of the Lord. The more I consume it, the more it is Life to me!


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Im at my desk crying again this has to stop I feel so out of control of my anger.I have never hated life so much right now.I mean I have to work bc I wasn't born with a good family with money.I hate working.I wish I could die bc I will never advance if I keep going at the rate Im going.I just got chewed out by my manger bc she heard me say to a coworker about her headache is due to the work envirnoment.Your still new we can let you go.So I need to learn how to be like so many blacks in this office and be fake as possible.

I wish a sleep that I can't wake from ever again I hate this.


----------



## Guitarhero

GoddessMaker said:


> Im at my desk crying again this has to stop I feel so out of control of my anger.I have never hated life so much right now.I mean I have to work bc I wasn't born with a good family with money.I hate working.I wish I could die bc I will never advance if I keep going at the rate Im going.I just got chewed out by my manger bc she heard me say to a coworker about her headache is due to the work envirnoment.Your still new we can let you go.So I need to learn how to be like so many blacks in this office and be fake as possible.
> 
> I wish a sleep that I can't wake from ever again I hate this.




Do not give up.  Don't tell another those things because folks will use that to hurt you further.  Tell them to G-d alone.  He will make things right.


----------



## Raspberry

@GoddessMaker

Your posts stir my heart because I too have been experiencing incredible frustration at work this year. I have also been angry about the boxes others try to put me because of appearances and assumptions. I have experienced spirals of depression of hopelessness while focusing on circumstance and feeling like I'm not progressing fast enough in life, that my dreams are impossibilities. I know about that. 

I also know that God is transforming my nature continually and has blessed me in countless ways. I feel incredibly convicted and am tearful saying this because I know I've been focusing on external circumstances rather than on the fact that He has never failed me. So I must share some things to help...

*1. God loves you and everything He thinks about you and gives us comes from a position of infinite love.* You are on God's mind, His eyes and attention are focused on you. His very nature is Love, and you cannot earn it by what you do or don't do, it's just who He is and He wants to lavish Himself upon us.

_"But the Eyes of the Lord are on those who fear Him, on those whose hope is in His unfailing love."_
  Psalm 33:18
_
For I know the thoughts that I think toward you, says the LORD,  thoughts of peace and not of evil, to give you a future and a hope. _
Jeremiah 29:11

_O LORD, You have searched me and known me. You know my sitting down and my rising up; You understand my thought afar off.  You comprehend my path and my lying down, And are acquainted with all my ways.
_
_How precious also are Your thoughts to me, O God! How great is the sum of them!  If I should count them, they would be more in number than the sand;_
Psalm 139

*2. God speaks primarily through His Word and He acts primarily according to our faith in His Word.* You have to know the Word, you have to speak the Word. The Word of God is Truth and Life and has transformation power over your mind and circumstance. We do not read the Bible merely as comforting words but as a direct revelation of God's character, promises, and direction for living. 
_
For the word of God is  alive and active. Sharper than any double-edged sword, it penetrates  even to dividing soul and spirit, joints and marrow; it judges the  thoughts and attitudes of the heart._
Hebrews 4:12

There is so much to say about this but the most important thing is that you must take time to regularly mediate on the Word. There are many gifts God has already placed in you by His Spirit and promises in His word but you cannot benefit from them if you are ignorant of what they are.

You have the peace of God _right now_:
Philippians 4:7 , John 14:27

You have the favor (special treatment from God and others) of _God right now_:
Psalm 90:17

You have access to the wisdom of God r_ight now_:
James 1:5

*Your feelings and perceptions can never outweigh the truth of the Word.* Speak the Word over your circumstances and your feelings will eventually follow. I have seen astonishing changes in my bosses and work related issues by meditating on and speaking scripture before I go to work and even while at my desk. I challenge you to practice meditating and speaking the word, I guarantee you will see drastic positive changes in your attitude and feelings over time. Say things like:

_The Lord surrounds me with favor like a shield _
 Psalm 5:12
**A shield protects and God's favor will protect you from harmful words of co-workers and superiors. You can be confident in God's protection.

_I am the head and not the tail, above only and not beneath_
Deuteronomy 28:13

_The Lord delights in my prosperity_
Psalm 35:27

 I have more to say GoddessMaker but I need to get back in bed  I'm going to stay on you because God did not create you or me for a life of misery and hopelessness. In fact He created us to glorify Himself through and for good works. He wants to use you and I for great things:
_
For we are His workmanship, created in Christ Jesus for good works, which God prepared beforehand that we should walk in them._
Ephesians 2:10


----------



## Nice Lady

*"I am in the safety of His arms."* Blessed is the man who trust in the Lord, and whose hope is the Lord.  God is always good.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Lord please show me me and allow me another chance to live properly.I want to be clean and spotless but all I feel is the devil's lies about me being nothing but a horrid rag.I want to learn the things I need from my current stage of life-just having enough not any real surplus.I want to be in a good position one day.I want to be happy about where I am bc knowing my track record God may just leave me here..I dont want it I want it the nice uppity life but I guess thats not where I was called.I want to be good in my personal and professional hell.


----------



## Renewed1

God truly protects the foolish.


----------



## Nice Lady

*I am in a thankful mood *and so, thankful for all the people that pray for my well-being and for my best.  Happy about nothing.  And you are helping us by praying for us. Then many people will give thanks because God has graciously answered so many prayers for our safety.


----------



## LovelyRo

Lord I trust you with EVERYTHING!!!!


----------



## strenght81

All4Tris said:


> Lord I trust you with EVERYTHING!!!!




I came in here to post something similar, thanks for saving me the trouble. I concur!


----------



## paradise79

Thank you Precious Father for washing me cleaner every day...I still have so many things to overcome but I totally, fully trust you and I celebrate your grace and mercy on me in advance. For you never fails your promises!!!!


----------



## Renewed1

Lord, me and my friends are ready for an end of a long tired road. Please have our Ram in the bush, as I (and them) close these old heavy doors.


----------



## Guitarhero

One step closer, paperwork in 3 days...and I'm truly free.  Sigh of relief cuz I don't have to go through a year-long process.  Thank you, G-d!!!!!


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Im so happy so the company I had the interview with last week emailed me wanting me to come back this week to meet the VP and another company I got a call from last week wants me to come in next Tuesday.Lord please dont let me get too hopful but in the same breathe let your will not mine be done.

God I thank you for never changing I mean really in this world everything is changing but God is unchanged.There are no emergencies with God which means for me I have to check my microwave thinking.

God I love you and how you had me up til 1 am unable to sleep which prompting me to dig into your word like I was an addict.I even wrote out scriptures on index cards because I can't get fired from this job due to my depression and lack of tact.

I praise you God for being so totally awesome even when I dont want to hear you.I pray for me and my best friend that we will grow and overcome together..we both have that we can do it alone thing bad.Love you my CF LHCF sisters.


----------



## aribell

*"And because lawlessness will be increased, the love of many will grow cold."
--Matthew 24:12*

Here, Jesus is speaking of the end times.  It is similar to what Paul speaks about in 2 Timothy regarding the increase of ungodliness as the time of Jesus' coming draws nearer.  I could never picture what exactly "the love of many will grow cold" would look like and wondered if we had reached that point in our society.  I would ask, "Is it really that bad yet?"  But today, reading a (secular) relationship blog and all of the associated comments, I was so saddened at the coldness of heart that was present.  It has become 100% acceptable to look out solely for #1 even if it means people are hurt and used in the process.  And if someone gets trampled, well, they should have been hip to the game.  I think this is a part of the kind of coldness the Lord was speaking of.

I find it very interesting and enlightening that the Lord says that the love of many will grow cold _because_ lawlessness will increase.  In thinking about it, it makes perfect sense.  Jesus told us that the fulfillment of the law is to first love God will all of ourselves, and secondly to love our neighbor as ourself.  God's laws direct us toward respecting, honoring, accommodating, sacrificing for, and caring for those around us.  To ignore or openly flout God's commands will ultimately mean that we are incapable of loving those around us, for the Lord teaches us what loving others means.  Even in sexual relationships where the claim is that both people are adults and can enjoy and respect one another, they are still using one another in a way that the Lord says is dishonoring themselves.  It's like the Lord wants us to to have (and created us to have) so much more honor and dignity than we even want for ourselves.  

The word says that we are to keep ourselves unspotted from the world.  That reading today was a real reminder to me about the attitudes that can be absorbed from things we read and watch that really counter Christ.  Since the topic was relationships, I'll stick with that.  It's not acceptable for we as Christian women to adopt a "use or get used/dump or get dumped kind of mentality."  How easy and tempting is it for a woman to brag that she's the heartbreaker and doesn't let herself get dumped?  Jesus was so meek.  He really wasn't concerned about who rejected Him.  His love had a purpose and He remained constant in that purpose. He didn't spend His energy maneuvering around rejection--because He always and only acted with the Father's purposes in mind, He could accept whatever came of that. I think we have to have the security of walking in the Lord's purpose in order to love with His love and to be unconcerned about being rejected or mistreated.

I still feel very sad about what I read.


----------



## LovelyRo

Lord I need direction... please show me how to handle this situation.


----------



## Laela

Sharing my daily email from The Christian Working Woman today:

*Adjusting Our Expectations - Tuesday, May 10th, 2011*
_As written and presented by Mary Whelchel_

Have you been sorely disappointed in a relationship? I find this is one area in life where all of us make a basic mistake of expecting too much from a person or a relationship.

For example, I observe that happy marriages are those who have adjusted their expectations of their mates and learned to appreciate what they have instead of expecting what they can't get. The same is true with our children. When we stop expecting them to fulfill our dreams, we discover some beautiful things about them that we never saw before. Unrealistic expectations blind us and keep us from seeing and enjoying the good we do have in relationships.

Dear friends, there is no person on earth who can deliver on every promise and be everything we want them to be to us. But at the same time, God gives us people-mates and friends and relatives and coworkers-who can bring us great joy and enhance our lives in many ways, if we'll simply accept them the way they are and adjust our expectations of them.

I've discovered that true contentment and joy is mine when I'm willing to go to Jesus for the fulfillment I've been expecting from others. But there have been times in my life when I wasn't willing to do that, and believe me, they were roller-coaster years of frustration and disappointment.

I received a letter from a young woman who expects her boyfriend to fulfill her. But it isn't working and she wrote of how he is disappointing her. Nevertheless she went on to say, in so many words, 'don't expect me to find what I'm looking for in Jesus alone, because Jesus can't put his arms around me or take me out on Saturday nights or run his fingers through my hair.' It's clear that she has decided that a relationship with Jesus cannot be a substitute for what she expects from her boyfriend.

Well, she's in a lose/lose situation, because that boyfriend will continue to disappoint her, and she refuses to adjust her expectations. In addition, she shuns the one relationship that will never disappoint her. I urge you to discover for yourself that Jesus is able to meet your needs. Then when others fail to come through, which will happen throughout your life, you will not be devastated by your own unrealistic expectations.


----------



## DreamLife

Thank [email protected]Laela...I am trying to hide the disappointment I have in a friendship gone awry ...my expectations are high and by God taking these people out of my life one by one, its allowing me to cling even closer to God because He is the only one who can fulfill my needs and deliver on EVERY promise...

I am asking God for guidance more than ever...I will be 25 soon and I can't believe where I am in life. On one hand, I have achieved many goals that were only made possible through Him, but on the other hand I am very disappointed in some of the areas in my life. I need to let go of the dreams of what I thought my life would be by now and move forward with God. Forget the past, continue to repent, look to God and trust that He will take care of me now and in the future.


----------



## Honi

Rest does not mean do nothing. Rest is holy spirit directed activity.

Sent from my LS670 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## Laela

^^^ that's nothing but Truth right there.. Amein


----------



## Guitarhero

Imminent signs of renewal...and I'm waiting.  I do not want to lose hope.


----------



## paradise79

God is in control...I can't stop rejoice for all the blessings that are flowing in my family's and friend's lives. He's in control.He's The Guidor, The Protector, The only Lover.


----------



## Guitarhero

Wasn't Jesus' admonition for the individual, not for him to examine another's life, but for self-examination as it applies to him at the time of judgment?  We've all got opportunities that we are wasting where we could build up heavenly treasure.  The admonition is for the individual.  However, it's a fine line between judgment and advice.  Obviously, if something is horribly wrong in society or disruptive, it needs to be addressed for the benefit of all as we are to preserve life.  The difficulty is in determining where that fine line is on spiritual matters.  What is the intent behind pointing it out?  If one searches deep down, the answer can be found.  Transparency and truth.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

God you are so awesome I can't tell it if I tried.God the word last night was so awesome even though I didnt stay for the whole event.That lady pastor was so on fire last night.She wasn't like some I have heard that are all pretty and cute no when she hit that no man should be over God and then she was like no n**** should be over God I was done.

This message was for me because she was talking about the religious spirits in the church.And how we aren't to judge others by appearance but be a discerning of spirits.

I feel something inside of me working.I feel like this year could be the year I finally can get back on God track 100.I want to submit it all to the Lord its scary but I can do it because God is my daddy.

I pray all that are hear have a awesome week.We are more than conquerors..We rock because our Daddy is the most high the greatest the Alpha and Omega the beginner and the end come on son we as the daughters of the highest King oh we the children of the Lord will do awesome things this week.


----------



## precious2Him

God with SO MANY falling by the way side.........Lord Jesus please keep me. This is truly my souls cry.


----------



## Geminigirl

why can't I feel his spirit? I want to be close to him but I feel something blocking me. I don't feel him when I pray even though he is listening. I used to feel him when I was youger now I don't hnow what to do. I want to give up like why bother, but I know he is the answer. Any suggestions please tell me, pm me, something.

I was in church on mother's day and they have a segment where they praise. The band plays music and everyone was jumping around dancing and crying. I started to cry to not only because I missed my mom, but also because I couldn't feel what they felt. I thought how beautiful that the Lord was touching them like that and I cried because I felt nothing. What is this? I seriouslt can feel the block on my chest keeping me from allowing him into my heart and spirit. I don't want it there, what do I need to do?

Droid typing leads to typos for me


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Geminigirl I am right there with you.You will have to do some deep soul searching in order to discover the blockage.You will have to be like a plumber who takes the pipe out and remove all the clutter and nonsense from it so things can freely move.

**************************************************************
I don't know what has gotten into me or better yet what has been activated in me in the last few weeks as I have a hunger for the Lord's word like no other.I can't seem to get enough of his word.Im not that sweet nice saint lady who attends church every time its open but I just want to be up in the word.I am noticing even though I may still curse or get a bit mad about things its not lingering as long and I get upset at myself for such non christian light behavior.I noticed how I was getting ticked at my mother for cursing alot over a video game she was playing.

I want the real gospel the raw the truth.I can't deal with those who are playing church in order to make a show and have that look at me mess.

Lord I praise you for being so awesome and great.If I really get down and dirty Lord I can't help but praise you while I was in the darkness of some random man's car while I was 14.I have to praise you that I don't have a record from all the bad actions I did nor a baby from the whoreish times.Lord your a good daddy that I love.


----------



## Honi

Gemini..dont feel bad. I felt this way while attending a funeral. All that hollerin, pastor jumping around, music blasting by the band left me feeling blank and empty. I got nothing from the message which is crazy cause I listen to different pastors online everyday and come away rejuvinated and blessed. I realize that ive grown in a different way. I desire to be taught the good news. Not just preached to. Perhaps the same is for u.

Sent from my LS670 using LS670


----------



## Guitarhero

Geminigirl said:


> why can't I feel his spirit? I want to be close to him but I feel something blocking me. I don't feel him when I pray even though he is listening. I used to feel him when I was youger now I don't hnow what to do. I want to give up like why bother, but I know he is the answer. Any suggestions please tell me, pm me, something.
> 
> I was in church on mother's day and they have a segment where they praise. The band plays music and everyone was jumping around dancing and crying. I started to cry to not only because I missed my mom, but also because I couldn't feel what they felt. I thought how beautiful that the Lord was touching them like that and I cried because I felt nothing. What is this? I seriouslt can feel the block on my chest keeping me from allowing him into my heart and spirit. I don't want it there, what do I need to do?
> 
> Droid typing leads to typos for me



You and @GODdesmaker, I know well what this was in my own life.  It's what led me to the RCC (just my journey) where it's so ordered and quiet in comparison.  I couldn't get into all that hooping and hollering and crying...for what?  I soon found that inner sanctum in quiet expression.  It was so simple and encompassing.  He's there in the tabernacle.  Boom.  That's it.  I didn't have to nearly tear myself down and feel like jumping off a bridge kinda remorse for sinning...it was simply, "come here if you do that and get it right, simply that."  

When I was worshiping with my bf's family some years back, I always felt like the odd man out.  They were talking about speaking in tongues, flip-turning pastors, all this hoopla...and here I was, unmoved by any of it.  It just wasn't me.  I'm a very emotional person as in I have great empathy for others (oftentimes, to my detriment) but I couldn't handle tambourines, drums, aerials, splits, pirouettes, blasting horns and whatnot...just couldn't cry on demand.  Something was off with that for me.  I soon found out that feeling His Spirit for me meant finding compassion for others, saying a quiet prayer for xyz situation, placing money in the alms box for the poor, going to confession, attempting to amend my life...and it gradually moves upwards, in this rather lack-luster mundane daily existence.


----------



## Honi

Walk in the Spirit moment by moment in dependency upon Him, sensitive to his voice in our life and in obedience to Him. *It is His way NOT my way*.

I’m learning to be sensitive to the *INITIAL* promptings of the Spirit. Thank you Lord! I get it now.


----------



## Geminigirl

thanks, maybe that just isn't my kind of praise. I grew up southern baptist and we just didn't do all that, sometimes people would catch it but there wasn't a segment dedicated to it.

When I started to cry one lady grabbed my hand and had me get up and dance with her. I felt so stupid cause I felt nothing and I felt like it showed. I am just going to try another church as I need the support of a church family. I can't do it on my own. Thanks everyone.

Droid typing leads to typos for me


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Devil you thought you were going to make me hecka mad by having my boss not approve my time off.Its ok Lord I trust in you that I will receive favor and be able to reschedule my interviews without any issues.Lord I will trust you and your plans for me.Im already great Im just in development.


----------



## Guitarhero

Thank you, L-rd, for taking care of us today.  It is a good day, even if I didn't get that free car battery.  The trouble  was a blessing in disguise.  Thank you!!!!!!!

ETA:   Hmmm  :scratchch We shall see.  Whatever the case, L-rd, guard my heart and my mind.  Especially my mind..cuz you can jack up your heart with a stupid decision of the mind.


----------



## divya

Geminigirl said:


> why can't I feel his spirit? I want to be close to him but I feel something blocking me. I don't feel him when I pray even though he is listening. I used to feel him when I was youger now I don't hnow what to do. I want to give up like why bother, but I know he is the answer. Any suggestions please tell me, pm me, something.
> 
> I was in church on mother's day and they have a segment where they praise. The band plays music and everyone was jumping around dancing and crying. I started to cry to not only because I missed my mom, but also because I couldn't feel what they felt. I thought how beautiful that the Lord was touching them like that and I cried because I felt nothing. What is this? I seriouslt can feel the block on my chest keeping me from allowing him into my heart and spirit. I don't want it there, what do I need to do?
> 
> Droid typing leads to typos for me



"*Be still, and know that I am God:* I will be exalted among the heathen, I will be exalted in the earth." Psalm 46:10


"*And he said, Go forth, and stand upon the mount before the LORD.* And, behold, the LORD passed by, and a great and strong wind rent the mountains, and brake in pieces the rocks before the LORD; but the LORD was not in the wind: and after the wind an earthquake; but the LORD was *not* in the earthquake:And after the earthquake a fire; but the LORD was *not* in the fire: *and after the fire a still small voice. *" I Kings 19:11-12

Be encouraged my sister! Allowing God in your heart doesn't mean you have jump around, dance and/or cry. When God is in your heart, you can see it in the way you live, in how you treat others. Just look at the example of Jesus. Was He somehow out of touch with the Father because in the Scripture, He wasn't jumping around, dancing and such? Absolutely not. He spent much quiet time in communion with the Father and reaching out to others. 

Ask the Lord to make His presence known unto you. Do you often go out into nature (in a park or on a secluded beach) and just observed? The Spirit of God is everywhere.


----------



## Nice Lady

*"Waiting here for [the Lord]."* Lord I thank you for your fellowship and presence.  We thank you that we will have a great and productive day today.  And may the Lord show us his approval and make our efforts successful.  Yes, make our efforts successful!


----------



## Honi

When you are blessed, your blessing becomes irreversible. 

Sent from my LS670 using LS670


----------



## Geminigirl

divya said:


> "*Be still, and know that I am God:* I will be exalted among the heathen, I will be exalted in the earth." Psalm 46:10
> 
> 
> "*And he said, Go forth, and stand upon the mount before the LORD.* And, behold, the LORD passed by, and a great and strong wind rent the mountains, and brake in pieces the rocks before the LORD; but the LORD was not in the wind: and after the wind an earthquake; but the LORD was *not* in the earthquake:And after the earthquake a fire; but the LORD was *not* in the fire: *and after the fire a still small voice. *" I Kings 19:11-12
> 
> Be encouraged my sister! Allowing God in your heart doesn't mean you have jump around, dance and/or cry. When God is in your heart, you can see it in the way you live, in how you treat others. Just look at the example of Jesus. Was He somehow out of touch with the Father because in the Scripture, He wasn't jumping around, dancing and such? Absolutely not. He spent much quiet time in communion with the Father and reaching out to others.
> 
> Ask the Lord to make His presence known unto you. Do you often go out into nature (in a park or on a secluded beach) and just observed? The Spirit of God is everywhere.



No, I will have to find somewhere I think there is a trail around me somewhere. I know I don't have to do that now but why can't i feel him? You know that feeling you get hear a good sermon or even when you pray. I can't feel his prescence. I know he hears me but I feel like everything would be more effective if I was in the spirit. This all just happened to. I feel like part of me lost faith in him because I thought he would reunite me with my family and I don't know how to get back into him.

Droid typing leads to typos for me


----------



## LovingLady

Thank you for sharing your infinite wisdom with me.


----------



## Guitarhero

Are You telling me something here?  Hmmm....well, if this is Your will, then I know from past experience that it will all work out.  I'm waiting and vetting, looking at it deeply.  Pretty interesting, though.  Well, whatever Your will is, let it come to pass.  Amen.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I know this come off old but what a mighty God we serve..Lord I don't know what is  coming over me but I want to do right so much now.I still have a issue of cursing and fornication but I feel conviction to not do it.Im making the best of what I have and will enjoy the journey.


----------



## LovingLady

GoddessMaker said:


> I know this come off old but *what a mighty God we serve*..Lord I don't know what is  coming over me but I want to do right so much now.I still have a issue of cursing and fornication but I feel conviction to not do it.Im making the best of what I have and will enjoy the journey.



That can never get old. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YUIUG1bKghk


----------



## DreamLife

I am praying for revival in my life...I feel so drained, I feel that work has sucked some life out of me. I just want that vibrance, excitement for life that I used to have when I was younger. Hopefully getting in shape and sticking with my lifestyle changes will help out with that. I just feel so sluggish, tired and fatigue and I need rejuvination...guess I need to get in the bed.

Praying for less anxiety and fear about the future as well...

6 Do not be anxious about anything, but in every situation, by prayer and petition, with thanksgiving, present your requests to God. 7 And the peace of God, which transcends all understanding, will guard your hearts and your minds in Christ Jesus.
Philippians 4:6-7

Anxiety does not accomplish anything, its just wasted energy. Leaving things in God's hands and accessing the peace that can only come from Him.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

God  I thank you for being constant.Im up at 10pm watching Prophetess Bynum No more sheets.Its time to let lose of the sexual impurity of my life and soul.I feel the shame of it from my past which I feel is like a million lb weight on my head which makes it nearly impossible to left my head high esp in dealing with men.I never wanted to be the world's whore but it happened.Now with the blood of Jesus I can be clean and pure..Lord I thank you on today that you will clean me as white as snow without blemish and I am worthy for your love as you so mercifully bore my sins on the cross.


----------



## Honi

Boast about the Lord’s love for YOU. Not the other way around.

*I am the disciple whom Jesus loves.*

What say you?


----------



## InVue

*I thank God for His mercy and long-suffering!*

As I watch the news and read mockery about the rapture. It all may seem harmless now but one day it will not be funny. I am so thankful that God does not have the temperament of mankind. If he did all of us would likely be destroyed by now. 

God is going to have the last laugh. He don't have to rush to judgment because He is the First and the Last; the Beginning and the End. He has nothing to prove to mankind. 

*Lord please continue to bless us with grace and mercy.*


----------



## Laela

I'll never be able to make *myself* acceptable to God; He does that for me, so long as I _come to_ Him without any pretense -- just as I AM. He'll take me to where I AM. His Holy Spirit ensures this.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Thank God for wisdom not to keep on messing with the same nonsense..I so desperately want to be desired by men but in the same breathe I will not go back to the old me and do it by any means necessary..Its not cute nor worth the horrid feeling after.


----------



## bellatiamarie

DreamLife said:


> I am praying for revival in my life...I feel so drained, I feel that work has sucked some life out of me. I just want that vibrance, excitement for life that I used to have when I was younger. Hopefully getting in shape and sticking with my lifestyle changes will help out with that. I just feel so sluggish, tired and fatigue and I need rejuvination...guess I need to get in the bed.
> 
> Praying for less anxiety and fear about the future as well...
> 
> 6 Do not be anxious about anything, but in every situation, by prayer and petition, with thanksgiving, present your requests to God. 7 And the peace of God, which transcends all understanding, will guard your hearts and your minds in Christ Jesus.
> Philippians 4:6-7
> 
> Anxiety does not accomplish anything, its just wasted energy. Leaving things in God's hands and accessing the peace that can only come from Him.


 
i could've wrote every single word of this... this sums up EXACTLY how i'm feeling at this present time in my life....

"oh what peace we often forfeit... oh what needless pain we bare... all because we do not carry... everything to God in prayer." it really is that simple... prayer and supplication.


----------



## Renewed1

Lord, just stopping by to say thank you for the breakthrough that is coming my way.


----------



## topsyturvy86

I am learning daily to rest in God's love  

I am going to focus on what I have and enjoy what God has given me. 

He is awesome. He is in control. He has my future in His hands. He hasn't forgotten about me. His heart is full with thoughts about me. He loves me more than I can ever imagine. He is with me always ... even now. His love endures for ever.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Lord I love you even though I know the devil wants me to continue to believe Im in capable of loving.Lord help me to stop seeing myself as a fallen or broken wounded angel.I want to see me the way you do in order for me to love and see others the same.

I have such a hunger for God I dont know why.Im up researching sexual purity books,christian living books and devotionals..its not time to run and be loose its time to dig deeper,plant my roots in Gods everlasting garden that never leaves you dry..God I want your water its not bottled nor needs purification and it never leaves me thirsty..Man God is great even with the correction I feel I m happy I dont feel my heart so icy


----------



## LoveisYou

struggling with trying to do things to "deserve HIS grace" though I know there's nothing I can do


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

.....................


----------



## Nonie

Brooke...In His time, He makes all things beautiful.



> *Disappointment--His Appointment*
> 
> "Disappointment -- His Appointment"
> Change one letter, then I see
> That the thwarting of my purpose
> Is God's better choice for me.
> His appointment must be blessing,
> Tho' it may come in disguise,
> For the end from the beginning
> Open to His wisdom lies.
> 
> "Disappointment -- His Appointment"
> Whose?  The Lord, who loves me best,
> Understands and knows me fully,
> Who my faith and love would test;
> For, like loving earthly parent,
> He rejoices when He knows
> That His child accepts, UNQUESTIONED,
> All that from His wisdom flows.
> 
> "Disappointment -- His Appointment"
> "No good thing will He withhold,"
> From denials oft we gather
> Treasures of His love untold,
> Well He knows each broken purpose
> Leads to fuller, deeper trust,
> And the end of all His dealings
> Proves our God is wise and just.
> 
> "Disappointment -- His Appointment"
> Lord, I take it, then, as such.
> Like the clay in hands of potter,
> Yielding wholly to Thy touch.
> All my life's plan in Thy moulding,
> Not one single choice be mine;
> Let me answer, unrepining --
> "Father, not my will, but Thine."
> 
> Edith Lillian Young
> 
> Job 23:14
> _For he performeth the thing that is appointed for me:
> and many such things are with him_​.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Lord why do I get mad when Im done reading your word.I get upset that I finished my daily devontional.Im still like a baby more like a toddler who is learning to walk and talk but still fails horridly.Im excited yet nervous about this week long Rehma service.Im excited the Dr.Bynum will be preaching but Im nervous because its in a place I have never been to and it will be filled with church folk..God dont allow my fear overwhelm me and make it easy for me to excuse my way out or miss the message bc Im stuck on stupid.

Lord I praise you and I pray and can firmly say you got me and all the sisters on this site those who know you and those who dont.


----------



## Guitarhero

Heard a wonderful homily at Blessed Sacrament up in Erie.  What a wonderful young priest!!  He was so taken by the music and is an excellent homilist.  Lesson?  John 4.  Background, Samaria was the "1/2 breed" nation of 1/2 Jewish/pagans who didn't have the full truth of G-d's law.  They were despised people.  They were so despised, that no self-respecting Jew would cross through their territory.  They were considered the dissenters, false, heretical. 

Point:

Jesus and the disciples crossed through.  Peter was expecting Jesus to flash lightening bolts and whatnot...but Jesus' response didn't reflect any of that.  His first convert was the Samarian lady at the well.  She was that mustard seed and when the disciples went back to Samaria, the church was alive and well!!!  The H-ly Spirit had been at work.  Jesus didn't need to condemn and beat folks over the head with words of doom.  He was giving them their free choice.  It's the leading of the H-ly Spirit that changes a heart...and the changing of a heart is the greatest miracle of all!!!  

Loving Admonition:

Let us be kind and wise in our words as they influence the faith of others.  You don't have to force-feed the faith because G-d is still in control.  Look to Jesus' example with Samaria.  What a wonderful homily.  Wish I could have it on podcast because this priest was on fire!!!


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I really got to control this mouth of mine.Its like Im doubled minded..one minute Im good then the next IM off..its like Im bipolar in God and thats not good.Oh for one day that Im just good all day.


----------



## Sharpened

GoddessMaker said:


> I really got to control this mouth of mine.Its like Im doubled minded..one minute Im good then the next IM off..its like Im bipolar in God and thats not good.Oh for one day that Im just good all day.


Keep giving Him all worship, praise and glory. Keep giving yourself over to Him. Keep sacrificing all of self on the cross. Keep casting the adversary out of your body and soul into the deepest ocean or at Jesus' feet. You will get past this time and look back in relief of His help in cleansing your life.


----------



## curlcomplexity

I'm confused, truly confused...I'm tired of feeling this way. 

I know that He is the only one who can tell me where to go from here...

I've decided to fast, I've never done one like this before and never for this long.  I need strength to get me through...please pray for me.  Thank you.


----------



## Sharpened

Q: When does a light shine the brightest?
A: When it is surrounded by darkness.

Thank you, Heavenly Father, for the Light You placed in me. May it burn bright and Your will be on display. Amen.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I did something I haven't done this year..went to church..well it was bible study but it still good to me.The topic was on what does it mean to be a christian..this is soo profound for me since this is like my area I really want to be on point about.One thing that really was so hardcore for me was the breaking down of christian "Christ"-means the messiah or anointed one and ian means-belonging to a group and also smaller version of..so for me I am in the body of those that are of the anointed one..and its even much deeper since my 1st name is christian..puts alot of  things in perspective..Im going to do my best to go every Wednesday this month..


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dY9WN9iRcHE This song has really touched me in this late night..Jesus you are so awesome


----------



## Nice & Wavy

*Anytime  you get blessed outside of the structured institution or system, it  breeds contempt or resentment because people didn’t validate or  authenticate it or because people can’t accept that God did it. But you  know that you have been waiting a long time and God’s timing is right  for you to come into your season.      


*******************
**How  dangerous it is to go through life with all of that emotional junk just  piling up inside of us, to be clean on the outside yet a mess on the  inside. Have you taken some time to clean out your trunk? Have you taken  the time to clear your head, your thoughts and unburden your soul?  Sometimes, you never know how burdened you are until you lighten your  load.*

************************

* Faith is the light that leads us out of the darkness and the map that  guides our way. Without faith, we would likely pull over on the side of  the road, give up and watch everyone else pass us by. Realize that faith  is like a muscle; trouble and opposition may strain it, but in the end  it will grow stronger.*

***********************

**I  am far more impressed with the wealth of a person’s character who  doesn’t use his success to intimidate others. The real, rich inner  stability that comes from gradual success is far more lasting and  beneficial than the temperamental theatrics of those who have never  learned their own vulnerabilities. We must never take ourselves too  seriously. I believe that God grooms us for greatness in the stockades  of struggle.*

***********************
**I  am neither an economist nor am I delivering a prophetic utterance. But I  believe that these times we face will subside soon. I believe this to  be true because of spiritual factors such as an indomitable faith in  God, but also because of a long history of watching an incredibly  resilient national economy rebound from recessions and even depressions  to arise like Lazarus from the dead! This too shall soon pass.*

****************************
*Become  comfortable with criticism. No matter who you are, you cannot please  everyone all of the time. Sometimes the fear of criticism will imprison  your common sense. What will they think of me? What will they say about  me? You must realize that if you are going to reach the heights you have  been called to reach, you may elicit some criticism from those who are  jealous, petty or angry because they were left behind.*



All by: Bishop T.D. Jakes


Just powerful words to ponder upon.....


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

So I went to a convention last night and was able to hear the great Dr.Juanita Bynum preach..when I say the atmosphere changed once she came in the room it was mind blowing.I mean I know we had been praising up a storm and maybe I was light headed since there was no air but I still felt something different..she taught on being obedient to God and how we need to do things when it comes to God with a urgency..I believe I got a bit happy because I found myself running around the church twice..Im chunky yall and Im shocked I have no pain today with all the jumping around..Lord Im eternally hungry which means my flesh can't feed..I desire to be pure and clean because I want the light of Jesus to reign brightly for those who don't know him..God your awesome.

I pray that God will show me how to rid myself of self-doubt about my future and about what God says about me.I also pray God will reveal if this guy that I think likes me a touch is about the Lord's business and not a thug..I desire to be more like God and less like a worldy whore.


----------



## Guitarhero

Got my portion for today, peace is on the horizon.  All that we need in life will be provided.


----------



## Laela

With all that's going on in my life, I had this burdensome feeling this morning and just when that thought came to me, a timely Moment from the Master radio clip reminded me that more important than striving for happiness in life, is the desire to please God. Therein lies true contentment and is the bigger perspective. Am I satisfied today? Absolutely! I am satisfied that God loves me. That is more than enough. 

 _“Be happy with me because I found my lost sheep.”  Luke 15:6

_ When Jesus told the story of the missing sheep, some of the  people who were listening wiped away a tear because they knew how it  feels to be lost among the crowd. Jesus wanted us to understand that we  have a Father who sees and cares for each one of his children—that we  are all equally valuable to him. - Max Lucado

 Have a blessed day, Ladies and stay encouraged!


----------



## Guitarhero

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7C2o0jHNRuU

Beautiful

Days will come when you don't have the strength
And all you hear is you're not worth anything
Wondering if you ever could be loved
And if they truly saw your heart
They'd see so much

You're beautiful, You're beautiful
You are made for so much more than all of this
You're beautiful, You're beautiful
You are treasured, you are sacred, you are His
You're beautiful

Praying that you have the heart to fight
Cuz you are more than what is hurting you tonight
For all the lies you've held inside so long
But they are nothing in the shadow of the cross

You're beautiful, You're beautiful
You are made for so much more than all of this
You're beautiful, You're beautiful
*
You are treasured, you are sacred, you are His
You're beautiful*

Before you ever took a breath
Long before the world began
Of all the wonders He possessed
There was one more precious
Of all the earth and skies above
You're the one He madly loves
Enough to die!


----------



## AtlantaJJ

I am just so grateful, the Holy Spirit has been opening my eyes up to so many things recently. I am so grateful to be saved, I was lost for a long time. I am saved by God's grace! Hallelujah!


----------



## aribell

I'm really looking forward to this job opportunity. I interviewed for a position with a company and they passed me over for someone pursuing a higher degree. I was so set on that job. BUT, in the interview, the director mentioned that they often worked with another company in the same field and when he was a professor, that company often asked him to send over their best students to recruit. I was disappointed that he didn't hire me, and felt silly because I really thought I was so perfect for that position.  But later I remembered the other company and _cold called_ one of their execs to ask if I could send my resume over. Long story short, they took my resume, brought me in to interview with various departments, and I got the job! And the really great part is that: the pay at this job is *double* what the first job would have been, and this job actually has longterm potential (which is what I need), whereas the first company told me it would only be through the summer.  I was genuinely excited about the first job, but I think I'll be many times happier, more challenged, and ultimately better off at this one.

I usually don't go by sayings like "Man's rejection is God's protection" because they seem cliche sometimes.  But this is definitely one of those "hidden blessings". So, don't be too discouraged if you don't get something you've set your heart upon, just keep working toward the goal, pray and be bold.  Who knows what better thing the Lord has around the corner.
__________________


----------



## Laela

^^ This is encouraging....timely. I got direction as well on a deal today, and I thanked God for a way of escape. Something just wasn't right, and confirmation came from different directions.  I know He has something bigger and better. I trust God.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Yes, I ran around the room after reading this:



> *The  greater the process one walks through, the greater the promotion will  be. Before God can promote you, He has to process you. You can’t give up  on your promotion. You praised Him broke, you praised Him sick, you  praised Him depressed, confused and frustrated. You cried yourself to  sleep and still went to church to worship the Lord. You have been  through hell and you are still here praising God.
> *
> 
> *Now watch God!*         Bishop TD Jakes


----------



## Livingmylifetothefullest

nicola.kirwan said:


> *So, don't be too discouraged if you don't get something you've set your heart upon, just keep working toward the goal, pray and be bold.  Who knows what better thing the Lord has around the corner.*



 your are so very right and it's a wonderful feeling when you get what you've been asking for


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Confession:

Please keep me in your prayers, the Holy Spirit has convicted me to get all the double minded "New Thought" and "New Age" (= occult) books that I purchased in the 1990's and early 2000's out of my house. I have about 70 lbs of books going into my car and to the Goodwill. I really should have a bond fire in the back yard but my homeowner association would have a problem with that.   Perhaps the Goodwill will have a bond fire, or a recycling program.

I am amazed looking back at the confusion in my life! Thank the Lord for his mercy and grace!!

ETA:

Praise God!!  I took the books to the Goodwill this morning and I praised Jesus all the way into work. I didn't even know how oppressive that material was to me until this morning when I got it out of my house. It was in my library room and I haven't even touched the books for years.  Getting that material out of my house lightened my spirit. I also received a sign this morning that God will open doors for me now that He has my single minded devotion!!  Hallelujah!!


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

The first hald of the day wasn't on point a bit blue due to a blow to my ego but I will rejoice in the Lord and make it a good finish..workout and bible study..buffering my body both physically and spritually..I know tomorrow will be a great day!


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Laela said:


> With all that's going on in my life, I had this burdensome feeling this morning and just when that thought came to me, a timely Moment from the Master radio clip reminded me that more important than striving for happiness in life, is the desire to please God. Therein lies true contentment and is the bigger perspective. Am I satisfied today? Absolutely! I am satisfied that God loves me. That is more than enough.
> 
> _“Be happy with me because I found my lost sheep.”  Luke 15:6
> 
> _ When Jesus told the story of the missing sheep, some of the  people who were listening wiped away a tear because they knew how it  feels to be lost among the crowd. Jesus wanted us to understand that we  have a Father who sees and cares for each one of his children—that we  are all equally valuable to him. - Max Lucado
> 
> Have a blessed day, Ladies and stay encouraged!


You are such a blessing to me!  I'm looking forward to later this month


----------



## Prudent1

Old school Mississippi Mass choir...
*God made Me*:reddancer:
Leader: Through everyday trials of life. The enemy will have you question your very existence, so I call to tell you the believer… that God…

Chorus
*God Made me. He made me who I am.*
 Leader: Come on and say it with me. God made me
 Repeat Chorus (He made me- Leader)
 Leader: Put a smile on your face, and say God made me.
 Repeat chorus (He made me- Leader)
 Leader: You may be feeling down, but pick yourself up

 Chorus: 
God made me. (Leader- and sing) God made me who I am.
 Leader: So repeat these words after me and sing it

 Bridge: 
I’m a conquer, I’m victorious, I won’t be stopped, I won’t be stopped, I’m a believer, I’m an achiever, I won’t *be blocked, I won’t be blocked.
 Leader: And you know why!

 Leader: Now if you believe it, stand up and lift your hands and say….
 Choir: My Soul says… Yeah, Yeah, Yeah, Yeah. My Soul says… Yeah, Yeah, Yeah, Yeah. My Soul says… Yeah, Yeah, Yeah, Yeah.( Repeat as long as leader says)
 Choir: God made me, God gave me, God raised me, God saved me (Repeat 2x’s)
 Repeat Chorus
 God made me. He made me who I am.
 Choir Ending:
 God made me who I am (Repeat 5x’s)
 Leader:
 So you ask yourself, does God really care for me? He does, so there’s no need to be ashame of who you are. You can stand and declare to the world, God Made Me Who I Am!


----------



## Laela

Nice & Wavy said:


> You are such a blessing to me!  I'm looking forward to later this month


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Man God your really showing me you listen to prayer.I feel Im getting pimped slapped all up my head about things now,no cursing,tithing,being a good christian lady,bridling my tongue,not lusting,not getting angry,being nicer more approachable..so much at once God I really want to believe you have something great for me and not just have me learning all this to be alone for life and not really able to be in a great position of greatness..but its always out there..But either way Im excited about the word and the lessons that are coming through.Im not worthless,Im not a dumb idiot,I am strong,I am not disgusting,I'm not unwanted nor unloved even if I don't feel it yet.


----------



## Guitarhero

I hope and pray that you will find the strength to make it through all this.  She kept strong until the very end, with a lovely smile on her sweet little face.  We have hope in Him and I sincerely desire for you to grieve and not hold it in to be the "strong" one.  Knowing Him doesn't mean that we are not vulnerable nor that we can never speak our pain about a loved one's death.  It is not weakness and lack of faith, it is strength and it is healing. We are still human.  We are all crying.


----------



## Renewed1

While I'm yet waiting Lord, I will trust you.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Today is the day the Lord has made and we will be glad in it.We must not be busy with the world's work but the Lord's work.I'm so refreshed after church service and I know the devil doesn't like that Im slowly coming back into the word.I see this by all the frustration that I woke up to but praise his name I woke up.We ladies of the Lord must seize today and really get the point we don't have much time we are on borrowed time and the day will come when we can't work anymore..


----------



## aribell

You can't have one ear in Scripture and another in the world.  It brings confusion.  What does I Corinthians say but that the natural man cannot understand the things of God because they are spiritually discerned.  There are many choices that must be made, leadings, and decisions about how we will live our lives.  And oftentimes God's way will seem paradoxical, unrealistic, naive even, from the world's standards.  But we have to choose to believe the power of the Holy Spirit to guide and lead and manifest God's faithfulness and turn a deaf ear to all the other opinions, pundits, articles, blogs, relatives, books, music--anything and everything which doesn't point us to Christ.

Remember James' words that the double-minded man receives nothing from God, and is unstable--part of him believes God and wants to do things God's way, and the other doubts and is still attached to the world's way.  But God would have us give ourselves over to Him completely.

I've been sowing too much confusion into my soul.  Time for single-minded devotion!


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Im like excited to be in church now.I say this with a open heart that I feel I have no where to turn the church.Im seeking to get to know anyone but I just need a place where I can release without judgment.I was able to cry this morning with all that is going on in me and around me at this place I store my things,my job,my personal thoughts,my lack of a man my lack finacially and career wise but thanks be to God for a refuge in the weary land but at least I know God will give me strength that I will be able to run and not grow weary..Lord your so awesome Im ready to go back to church again..my only qualm is the people I don't like alot of people near me at all it throws me but other than that Im happy.

Also please pray for my friend.She for the past year had been dating a married man.The married man wife knows of her and there is no love in the marriage its mainly still existing bc of show.She finally broke it off this weekend and she is really hurting emotionally about the situation and her walk with God.


----------



## LoveisYou

nicola.kirwan said:


> You can't have one ear in Scripture and another in the world.  It brings confusion.  What does I Corinthians say but that the natural man cannot understand the things of God because they are spiritually discerned.  There are many choices that must be made, leadings, and decisions about how we will live our lives.  And oftentimes God's way will seem paradoxical, unrealistic, naive even, from the world's standards.  But we have to choose to believe the power of the Holy Spirit to guide and lead and manifest God's faithfulness and turn a deaf ear to all the other opinions, pundits, articles, blogs, relatives, books, music--anything and everything which doesn't point us to Christ.
> 
> Remember James' words that the double-minded man receives nothing from God, and is unstable--part of him believes God and wants to do things God's way, and the other doubts and is still attached to the world's way.  But God would have us give ourselves over to Him completely.
> 
> I've been sowing too much confusion into my soul.  Time for single-minded devotion!



I could have written this, thanks so much for posting the Derek Prince link in the generational curse thread. I enjoyed the videos, and I'm now enjoying the book.


----------



## Guitarhero

Everybody keeps asking me if I'm getting remarried soon.  What the heck?  From their lips to G-d's ears.  Of course, only the right one, kkk?  Ahem.

Anyhoo, life is strange and sometimes we find that we had a purpose we hadn't expected..and that when we fulfilled it, we were in the right place at the right time but at the time, it sure didn't feel like it!

I can do all things through Christ who sustains me...including finding free mulch, loading it, unloading it and sprucing up the yard.  Hip, hip, hoo-...ouch, oy (thud).


----------



## hair_rehab

A FB friend posted a picture of himself at a so-called "Christian night club" a few days ago. A girl wearing extremely tight outfit was bent over in front of him while he was grinning ear to ear. He felt no conviction about it whatsover when others called him out for it. I am still grieving in my spirit after seeing that because it just shows how lightly people are taking Christ these days.


----------



## Nice Lady

God' voice should be one of the most important and valued voice in our lives. After all, he is the all knowing and all-seeing God. He will lead us in the right paths knowingly and unknowingly.  Sometimes, we find out from others had we just not made a particularly timely decision, we would have ended up somewhere less favorable. Now, that is some love-there!

Good morning, everyone and have a great day!


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

God Im so happy for a new day a new start your daily grace and provision will sustain me.Lord help me when I'm in the heat of the moment..help me to remember to that I can only change me and that no man should be able to rile me up it takes away the light you gave me..


----------



## strenght81

Father give me the courage to eliminate all fear (or at least fight through it and win) but instead focus on my goals. In your son jesus name, amen!


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I finally have found whats wrong with me.I'm passive aggressive.I tend to live in this victim mindset and wonder why nothing ever great happens to me or when something decent happens I find something wrong with it from the jump.

I really want to say I'm so defective and wonder why God won't just take me out now.Is it I'm suppose to be something great or just the stepping stool for someone else's greatness.I look at me and wonder gee whiz how jacked up are you? There so much wrong with you it's horrid.Im a angry person who is riddled with fear and animosity..I want to believe in God but I have so many major doubts I feel Im just going through the motions.Im glad my coworker told me the truth as it gives me at least some perimeters of what I'm like on a daily basis..I don't want to be woe is me type but I don't know what else to be I don't like competition nor do I like to trust or get close to ppl..I need prayer before I do something that others believe is a permanent problem to what some may believe is a temporary issue.


----------



## jerseygurl

A week ago today, God removed me from a stressful situation. I was blind for a long time and only lately started to see what was in front of me all along.

thank you Lord for blessing me and showing me the truth. I pray that you continue the good work that you have begun in me. Amen.


----------



## Laela

I may plan things big, but God's plan is much bigger.


----------



## Renewed1

Ok God, please don't let me mess up and lose this freelance job. If I do, I'm so without income and probably on the streets......bad news day.....


----------



## AtlantaJJ

There are some seriously mean people on YouTube. I was on there listening to Tenth Avenue - "You Were More" and made the mistake of reading a couple of the comments. Why would non religious people seek out Christian songs and then make derogatory comments about them?  It must be satan burning up their souls and telling them to do such foolishness. Otherwise seems like they would be somewhere minding their heathen business!


----------



## AtlantaJJ

On another note, I am feeling so blessed these days since I am studying the Word daily. I have been reaping many internal rewards for being obedient. Somebody should have told me this years ago!


----------



## AtlantaJJ

GoddessMaker said:


> I finally have found whats wrong with me.I'm passive aggressive.I tend to live in this victim mindset and wonder why nothing ever great happens to me or when something decent happens I find something wrong with it from the jump.
> 
> I really want to say I'm so defective and wonder why God won't just take me out now.Is it I'm suppose to be something great or just the stepping stool for someone else's greatness.I look at me and wonder gee whiz how jacked up are you? There so much wrong with you it's horrid.Im a angry person who is riddled with fear and animosity..I want to believe in God but I have so many major doubts I feel Im just going through the motions.Im glad my coworker told me the truth as it gives me at least some perimeters of what I'm like on a daily basis..I don't want to be woe is me type but I don't know what else to be I don't like competition nor do I like to trust or get close to ppl..I need prayer before I do something that others believe is a permanent problem to what some may believe is a temporary issue.


Are you studying the Word? Because I tell you, my thoughts about myself and my situation changed drastically for the better when I started actively seeking God. Not just going through the motions but praying and reading the Word and fellowshipping with other believers.  I know I'm loved, it's a very tangible love too!

Give the Holy Spirit a chance to work with you. You'll be so glad you did!


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Ladies I wonder with all my heart how does one love? or even love self? I often feel Im making others around me pay for the abuse I endured as a child and teen from family and bad males.I judge everyone and won't let anyone get too close.I feel I am the reason I'm alone and will be alone til death.This walk as I hear isn't suppose to be done alone but I don't know how can I allow myself to be subjected to possible attack? People make me very scared and nervous.Being beaten emotionally for so long has left me handicapped and unable to trust anyone esp since I don't trust myself since I fail so much.

Any thoughts on self love or love in general is greatly needed.I'm tired of hearing this cliche without some practical methods.


----------



## Laela

I seriously doubt one can ever praise God too much... (or pray, or adore Him, for that matter) 

I don't think the Angels in Heaven are tired, either... will you get  tired of glorifying El-Elyon when you get to Heaven? 

That Michal syndrome is prevalent today - despising those who do praise God in spirit and in truth... David danced in the streets, with only God on his mind...yet he looked like a fool to Michal. In her heart, she despised him for praising God! Wow.... She, in turn, was cursed and couldn't bear David any children..had to live her life seeing him be fruitful and multiply with his other wives. I'll live to be a fool for God, all the days of my life. 

I will live for Him alone...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ODe4sGCKxc


----------



## Guitarhero

G-d is patient and kind, even towards those who continually reject Him.  They get as much sunshine and oxygen as we do.  Maybe if we're more humble, we can begin to see that.  We cannot force another to love G-d.  That's not the gospel.  How many mistakes has the Church made from this position, only to come back hundreds of years later and issue an apology?  Jesus didn't even force the Samaritans.  Oh, but His convert, the lady at the well, she was that mustard seed.  It's the good life that is compelling.


----------



## tyrablu

God, thank you for sending the lady with the tape. Although it was a small request, it was what I needed at the time. Thank you.


----------



## Sharpened

Laela said:


> I seriously doubt one can ever praise God too much... (or pray, or adore Him, for that matter)
> 
> I don't think the Angels in Heaven are tired, either... will you get  tired of glorifying El-Elyon when you get to Heaven?
> 
> That Michal syndrome is prevalent today - despising those who do praise God in spirit and in truth... David danced in the streets, with only God on his mind...yet he looked like a fool to Michal. In her heart, she despised him for praising God! Wow.... She, in turn, was cursed and couldn't bear David any children..had to live her life seeing him be fruitful and multiply with his other wives. I'll live to be a fool for God, all the days of my life.
> 
> I will live for Him alone...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ODe4sGCKxc



Praise to His holy name, I grow more "foolish" as the days go by.

Jesus said, "Your will be done on earth as it is in heaven." What did Jesus do when He was not teaching? Praised Him, worshiped Him, and gave Our Father the glory. He set the example and proved it by the Holy Spirit's power operating through Him. You are correct: this brief existence is nothing more than practice for the next. Why settle for less? I ain't.


----------



## Guitarhero

I hate abortion.  You do what it takes to make a baby then call it a mistake.  No, the kid isn't a mistake, your actions were mistaken.  The result is not a mistake.  Stop blaming the kids.  People need to face up to responsibility.  At least, give the kid a chance to live with someone else.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I wonder if I will ever have salvation or if I have ever had it.I hear so many sermons on sexual impurity that makes me feel I have never been saved because if I have I wouldn't have these issues.I seem to have hard issues ie trust,sexual impurity,pride,anger,hatered etc never light issues such as having too many friends or something.I just want to be a godly woman who can have someone to share the journey with.I see why Im emotionally horrid.


----------



## Guitarhero

L-rd, please protect our youth from the violence of others.  Help them to make good decisions in life and put a hedge of protection around them.  Help their parents to guide their families in love with a strong desire to serve others.  Help us all to give without expecting to receive back.  Help us to continue to love despite the hatred we receive back. In the name of the Father, and of the Son and of the H-ly Spirit, amen.


----------



## Rainbow Dash

When I Think about the Lord, 
How He saved me, how He raised me, 
How He filled me, with the Holy Ghost.
How He healed me, to the uttermost. 

It makes me wanna shout, 
Hallelujah, 
Thank you JESUS, 
LORD, your worthy, of all the glory, and all the honor, 
And all the praise... 

​​


----------



## Honi

The first place we lose our victory is in our own minds. Take the limits off of God. Think and pray BIG THINGS!  You will never deplete HIM.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I really feel like I have lost grips with myself.I feel like I'm on the  verge of tears every time Im at church.I can't get it together.Im not suppose to cry I'm such a horrid person why do I feel God would want to help me.As much as I cry about the pain in my life I can't seem to get anything right.I'm not perky or extra positive every waking second of the day.His praises don't seep out of my mouth like honey..I wonder could I ever be anything great why do I feel like I'm about to explode.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

I'm currently reading The Book of John with my 13 YO son, and I just ordered him a study Bible for young men which we will read together. He told me that none of his friend's parents study with them. 

My son understands that he's set apart and he appreciates that. He doesn't have to worry about getting confused out there in the world because he is armed with the Word of God.  Amen!


----------



## Renewed1

Ya'll I just want to say. Even in the midst of fear, God will take you to new levels in him....

There was a SEVERE TORADOIC like weather conditions here in Chicago, about two hours ago. I was in the tub, clutching my bible and with the blanket over my head. 

I went up in tongues, prayer, SCREAMS, tongues, SCREAMS...you get the point.....I never spoke in tongues like that before. 

But God showed up and protected his people. I just wanted to say THANK YOU JESUS!

Father, you can stop laughing at me now. It wasn't that funny!!  LOL!!!!


----------



## Guitarhero

MarriageMaterial said:


> Ya'll I just want to say. Even in the midst of fear, God will take you to new levels in him....
> 
> There was a SEVERE TORADOIC like weather conditions here in Chicago, about two hours ago. I was in the tub, clutching my bible and with the blanket over my head.
> 
> I went up in tongues, prayer, SCREAMS, tongues, SCREAMS...you get the point.....I never spoke in tongues like that before.
> 
> But God showed up and protected his people. I just wanted to say THANK YOU JESUS!
> 
> Father, you can stop laughing at me now. It wasn't that funny!!  LOL!!!!




My cousin lives up north shore and saw one pass right by her window...last year.  I'm glad things are okay.


----------



## Laela

I love this song!!! 




Health&hair28 said:


> When I Think about the Lord,
> How He saved me, how He raised me,
> How He filled me, with the Holy Ghost.
> How He healed me, to the uttermost.
> 
> It makes me wanna shout,
> Hallelujah,
> Thank you JESUS,
> LORD, your worthy, of all the glory, and all the honor,
> And all the praise...
> 
> ​​


----------



## Honi

Only Jesus can transform you effortlessly. If transformation comes by your efforts it must be maintained by your efforts but if transformation is effortless, praise GOD it REMAINS!


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Jesus what are you doing in me.I'm so not liking this tearing up stuff.It makes me feel like a punk.I'm noticing I hunger for the word even when I feel tired.Like today is bible study I was like Im not feeling good and ready to go home.Well I was going to watch it online but the online stuff acted a fool..so I jetted to the church and got there in enough time to get the word..the thought that hit me we are ladies set apart and God didn't go through the hell on the cross for us to be average..we are to excel and push..as we go through God will endow us with power,patience and drive to get through..

I want to get to the point where all you hear out of my mouth is his praises no murmuring..I want to get to the point where my life shows Im totally and unexcusable sold out for Jesus..I want to get to the point where I totally utterly trust my all with God even my finances..I want to get to the point where Im slow to speak in heat of anger..I want to be a emotionally stable woman who attracts both men and women who are of integrity..Lord please I don't want to be sub par..


----------



## Guitarhero

What on earth is happening here?  I'm growing tired but no matter what, "thank You."


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Im super excited about getting my esv study bible and a year long daily devotional..its time to invest in getting myself kingdom ready.I felt wow 60 dollars at the bible store but its like you spend that on hair and polish why not do something that will last forever..


----------



## Ithacagurl

so grateful to God


----------



## aribell

I just went to the Christian bookstore and cleaned out their Derek Prince books.  I think I bought 13--including another author on dreams and one of my favorite childhood fiction books.  This season is about walking in the Spirit and prayer/preparation for a deliverance ministry.


----------



## Renewed1

Alrighty God, I'm stepping out in faith on this business ventures.  Please give me ideals and make the path easy, give me favor and insight ....and show me how to think smarter not harder.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Oh Lord the word is defintely always a great treat for me.I love the fact that I feel this is my transistion season and God has me heavily in the word and study.Ladies don't forget that every gift you have is given to you by our daddy therefore don't harbor those gifts give them freely.

I don't understand what is going on right now.See for the last 2 days random folks have come up to me asking for something one at this little cheap women's clothing store.I was there with my mother since she never has any money nor has clothes for church events so I volunteered to get her a dress..she ask do we have any spare change so she could get some leggings..I was at first no but then while I waited for my mother looking for her a dress I looked through my broke wallet gave her my last 5 dollars of free money..then today a Denny's this guy was hanging outside the door asking for 4 pennies..I gave him my last little change..he made some smart remark but I felt God if you want me to give I will..I know I need to get better by trusting God and tithing in full..Lord I know you will keep me no matter what but I want to be in your will so that your light can shine brightly in me..


----------



## LovelyRo

Lord please forgive me! Although my words say that I need you, I haven't necessarily been living my life as though I do. I realize the error in my ways! Complete surrender to you Lord, you are in charge! Amen


----------



## tyrablu

All4Tris said:


> Lord please forgive me! Although my words say that I need you, I haven't necessarily been living my life as though I do. I realize the error in my ways! Complete surrender to you Lord, you are in charge! Amen



This is almost my exact post I came in hear to write. I'm glad to know that I am not alone, but we can do this. With God's help, we will get there. 


Studying this weeks lesson topic on Worship, and how the right worship keeps us close and connected to God, answered my question on how I need to get there. I need to worship and worship with honest conviction and not just going through the motions.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I sure could use some prayer..I feel every bit of anxiety about my future esp financially..I start looking at my budget for once I move and it scares me.I know we are suppose to cling to his word and Im trying but Im still scared.I don't have a man no prospects so I don't have any back up no one to help toe the line if things get tight,nor do I have family that can help.I really wish I didn't have to move out but I must for my sanity..Lord I want to take the big leap even if this job doesn't pan out please give me renewed faith and trust in you that you got this..I just hate to feel so vulnerable and know I could potentially be bad off financially..I know a 2nd job could help but then dang no weekend just to survive which means no church and I need that more than anything.I know I need to pay my full tithes..pray for me ladies.


----------



## Renewed1

Thank you Lord, for removing the storms.  Thank you!


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Thank you Lord just thank you..your so good to many and your no respecter of person's as you can use even a non-believer to bring you glory.I have never felt so into the worship service a bible study..I guess having been beaten down at work both by myself and others I am a desperate sight to see.I want to be whole so I can stop bleeding all over the place.I feel like such a fool by having so many problems personality wise.I'm tired of being so bitter and angered by things that shouldn't matter.I'm tired of being perceived as a bitter black woman who is just mad at the world...Im a hurting woman still Lord can you fix me? I want to be considered by you Lord I wonder can I rise to the occasion to show you Im able..Im finally feel Im at a breaking point in my walk with God..I feel my tears stream down my face like ice as though the ice on my heart my soul that have been encased with the world's icy locks are melting away..Lord I love you but help me to really love you for you not for the possessions you provide me..


----------



## WorkInProgress88

Just ordered a new study bible, and daily devotional book, can't wait to get them!


----------



## Guitarhero

Goddesmaker, you are just so cute!!!  Love your hair!


----------



## Guitarhero

Foreshadowing of the Incarnation and Perpetual Virginity of the BVM:

From the New King James, Ezek 42:1-2

1 Then the man brought me back to the outer gate of the sanctuary, the
one facing east, and it was shut. 2 The LORD said to me, “This gate is
to remain shut. It must not be opened; no one may enter through it. It
is to remain shut because the LORD, the God of Israel, has entered
through it. 3 The prince himself is the only one who may sit inside the
gateway to eat in the presence of the LORD. He is to enter by way of the
portico of the gateway and go out the same way.”


----------



## Honi

I am enjoying all the fruits God has to give and I humbly receive, receive, receive. I got a phone call today regarding my childrens school tuition for next year and it was reduced by $300. I have no idea why nor do I care but I know HE is responsible.

Lord I thank you!!!


----------



## Guitarhero

So many thoughts coursing my mind today...
But I remember the first time as an adult that a living being died in my hand.  It was a little bird I tried to save.  He was panting, gasping for his breath and exhaled his last.  That had a profound effect on me.  Soon, I had to see death with my mother and father.  I'm going to go through that twice, unfortunately, with one set very close and  the other distant.  Brings to mind:

Psalm 104:24
How many are your works, O LORD! In wisdom you made them all; the earth is full of your creatures.

If we could figure out that G-d created the ecology and that all of us fit within it, we'd protect the earth because He loved it so much, He created it.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

*A  wonderful part of being in Christ is that you find your identity in Him  and Him alone. This is accomplished by the Blood He shed. His Blood  tells us who we are. Without it, we lack proof of our sonship and are  pseudo-heirs trying to receive promises reserved for GOD’s legitimate  children.*


----------



## Pooks

Being in this situation is really revealing my character flaws, thing I need to pray about about ME! I need so much more patience, and to learn how to give things up to God and not try to carry them myself. Pray instead of being anxious and stressed out to the point that I feel ill.


----------



## Pooks

James  1:2-4: My brethren, count it all joy when ye fall into divers temptations;  Knowing this, that the trying of your faith worketh patience.  But let patience have her perfect work, that ye may be perfect and entire, wanting nothing.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

THANK YOU!!!


----------



## Guitarhero

I'm going to ask him directly since it's rather hard to find on his websites.  Got his email and I'll have an answer.  But one thing, no one should be uncharitable to another, no matter which side you are on.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Lord I love you,I magnify your name..thats why my heart is filled with praise.As this song is stuck in my head I am compelled to really think Lord why do I love you,after all you allowed so much pain in my life like abuse in every form,poverty,rape,selling my body,no love from people why should I love you.But I can say he didn't do it to harm me,but he didn't for his glory and it allowed me to be reconstructed with the things I needed.We often get so caught up in wants but if we think about it he gives us our need.We don't need a fancy car but he gives us a mode to travel,we may not have the penthouse but we have a place to sleep,we may not be able to revive at the latest spa but our daddy said he will restore our souls.

In this stage of my life I ask God why do you have me going through.Ain't it time yet,but I think about how those ribs you all will eat tomorrow has been preparing if they are any good since Friday being prepared for tomorrow..see the more we wait the better we will become.We can't rush Jesus time since it's the best time.We must be happy to know we are going through so we can build up,reconstruct us.I may not have the job or the body or the man I desire but the Lord has brought exactly what we need in our lives.I love you my lhcf sisters or for the deeper rooted ones my lhcf sista's..be blessed hold your beauitful enchanted heads up high as a queen wouldn't look down on the floor but up high.


----------



## Laela

In a matter of minutes, laughing with friends while driving turns into lying in the hospital on life support. Some never realize the importance of the Life our Father gives us, until it's being yanked away.... My prayer is for the young people in our churches, that they are covered by the Blood of Jesus, to do the Will of God on earth. Devil's running out of time, and getting more vicious, as he tries to keep a foothold on territory that doesn't belong to him....


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I have been so emotional lately it's unreal.I guess it really is happening:actual change.I'm stubborn and I'm slightly terrifed of the changes God is making in me.I feel as though things I was so hard pressed about are being removed but there are still some areas that are having to be broken down in order for me to grow.I find I'm crying every Sunday at church.I'm getting excited about the word and Im able to find some illustrations in wordly things that shouldn't be like watching the Transformers movie I was getting all happy when one of the characters was like someone is watching over us bc our steps are guided..had to not shout in the theater..I'm being broken right now


----------



## aribell

Have you ever been praying earnestly for one thing and the Lord moves, but it's in an entirely different arena?  I left my prayers and proclamations today sensing a movement in my spirit--but it was regarding something entirely different.  It was a blessing, but I was kinda like, "hey, that's not what I was praying about..."  Maybe as things unravel they will be connected.


----------



## Pooks

If I could pay for a huge tub of patience and endurance and faith I would. But I can't. So LORD, please help me. I'm sick of the way my flesh wants me to be. Thanking God for godly praying friends.


----------



## Guitarhero

Constant gentle and sobering reminders that it's not how you feel.  It's not exuberance and lofty soul, it's the daily grind whether pleasant or not.  It's all in there together.  It's a choice to move forward but it is not based upon how I feel.  Upward the hill and falling back and lots of learning myself...compelte honesty.  And it's okay that it's all so very mundane.  It just is. " As it was in the beginning, is now and ever shall be, world without end, amen."  That ought to sink in deeply daily.  Tomorrow will be a new day, whether it is granted to me or not.  Just another test on top of older tests.  Perhaps that is a great blessing.


----------



## aribell

An emotionally trying day.  I praise the Lord for His mercy and grace, and for the power of His word.  He is faithful.  Amen.


----------



## Pooks

It's unattractive. I see no Christ in it, not even a glimmer. Really. I can't get with it. It actually aggravates my spirit. As much as I'm not perfect that's one thing that was inscribed on my heart, I can't ignore it now or pretend it doesn't mean anything. I miss the you that was with me on that one point. More grace Lord. I am such a work in progress. Lord you know. I'm going to stay thanking you, stay true to who You called me to be, but remind myself that I can't do it for you, I can only control myself and what that means now is holding my tongue... At least some of the time.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Lord I can sense something is going to happen in my life right now.I can feel all the pressure wanting to erupt into something massively horid..I pray it doesnt explode into my death by my hand.I want to be able to grow in you and not allow this considersation time frame to destroy me..but if I can't go through what will I do.Im tired of being solo in my walk..I know when we get to heaven its by your self but I have made these  thikck walls that I want to break down..Im tired of being caught in isolation when that joker attacks me.

I wish I could wrap myself around the idea of not looking like I'm going through while going through..I want to be able to praise in spite of my credit cards and my job..I want to love strong in spite of not receiving love from man in such a long time..I want to be used well God Im tired of being or at least seeing myself as defective.


----------



## LoveisYou

I'm glad my pastor spoke about true conversion of the heart on Sunday. He highlighted that conversion is a process, what that involves progress.  There are times I get frustrated with myself because while I see progress I forget that it's a process and expect myself to chage all at once. God is taking me through the process and it was great to get the confirmation.  As a new Christian I am really beginning to understand the process.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Whew....ok, I'm good, I'm good....done!

That was funny...I needed that!

The Joy of the Lord is and always will be my strength!

Thank you, Jesus!


----------



## fifi134

It really disturbs and frustrates me that so-called believers will compromise their faith, then get mad when other believers (in love) correct them. But thankfully, my job isn't to convert, it's to inform. I can only pray and trust in the Spirit to do the rest. Thank you Jesus!


----------



## aribell

I hope this isn't irreverent, but sometimes I think the Lord's guidance and providence are like a GPS system. You know how as you're approaching the turn, it'll keep telling you, "Turn left..." But if you miss it (and I often do) it goes, "Rerouting...in x miles, turn right". And if you miss the re-routing directions (ok, so I'm really bad at following the GPS! ), it will simply again say "Rerouting...in 1 mile..."

Now, I've definitely made trips much longer than they needed to be by not heeding the GPS. But no matter what gaffes I made, it always gets me to the final destination. I thank and praise God that when we miss our turn (maybe we weren't listening, maybe we got distracted, maybe we were just stubborn) that he continues to give us "updated" guidance until we get to where we were supposed to go. Unless you just completely turn Him "off" and decide to completely go your own way, He _will_ persevere with you through your mistakes and get you there.

Praise the Lord, for He is faithful!


----------



## Guitarhero

My time frame is different from Your time frame.  I realize it took many millions of years to make the earth and all creation.  It might take periods of time I do not comprehend to fix this.  I just ask you to please consider that it's 11:59.  Thank You, no matter what because I'm in your hands.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

GoddessMaker said:


> Lord I can sense something is going to happen in my life right now.I can feel all the pressure wanting to erupt into something massively horid..I pray it doesnt explode into my death by my hand.I want to be able to grow in you and not allow this considersation time frame to destroy me..but if I can't go through what will I do.Im tired of being solo in my walk..I know when we get to heaven its by your self but I have made these  thikck walls that I want to break down..Im tired of being caught in isolation when that joker attacks me.
> 
> I wish I could wrap myself around the idea of not looking like I'm going through while going through..I want to be able to praise in spite of my credit cards and my job..I want to love strong in spite of not receiving love from man in such a long time..I want to be used well God Im tired of being or at least seeing myself as defective.


GoddessMaker

I thought of you when I read this:

*“But  God remembered Noah” (Gen. 8:1 NIV). 
*

*I still quote those words to  myself from time to time. The Lord knows where you are and how much  strength you have in reserve. Just before you run out, God will send a  wind to blow back the flooding waters of impossibility and provide for  you.*


----------



## Nice & Wavy

fifi134 said:


> It really disturbs and frustrates me that so-called believers will compromise their faith, then get mad when other believers (in love) correct them. But thankfully, my job isn't to convert, it's to inform. I can only pray and trust in the Spirit to do the rest. Thank you Jesus!


Don't YOU get disturbed or frustrated...disturb and frustrate them with the TRUTH!  The truth never fails or disappoints!


----------



## Raspberry

nicola.kirwan said:


> I hope this isn't irreverent, but sometimes I think the Lord's guidance and providence are like a GPS system. *You know how as you're approaching the turn, it'll keep telling you, "Turn left..." But if you miss it (and I often do) it goes, "Rerouting...in x miles, turn right". And if you miss the re-routing directions (ok, so I'm really bad at following the GPS! ), it will simply again say "Rerouting...in 1 mile..."*
> 
> Now, I've definitely made trips much longer than they needed to be by not heeding the GPS. But no matter what gaffes I made, it always gets me to the final destination. I thank and praise God that when we miss our turn (maybe we weren't listening, maybe we got distracted, maybe we were just stubborn) that he continues to give us "updated" guidance until we get to where we were supposed to go. Unless you just completely turn Him "off" and decide to completely go your own way, He _will_ persevere with you through your mistakes and get you there.
> 
> Praise the Lord, for He is faithful!



 Aint this the story of my life right here.. smh. The worst/best part is after all of the distractions and complaining about getting lost, the directions are still the same and God is still just as patient as ever saying the exact same thing He said when the trip first started. 

Thats a whole sermon right there girl.. save that one lol.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

There must be PEACE!

If there is to be peace in the world, there must be peace in the  nations. 

If there is to be peace in the nations, there must be peace in  the cities. 

If there is to be peace in the cities, there must be peace  between neighbors. 

If there is to be peace between neighbors, there must  be peace in the home. 

If there is to be peace in the home, there must  be peace in the heart. 									

And when you have Jesus...you have PEACE!


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I'm sorta glad no one response to my comments here.I feel that I shouldn't desire men anymore.I often feel stupid that I even want a man because obviously I must be ugly as I'm not able to attract anything in person and only loser type online.My male coworker who at first I had a crush on keeps telling me I should cut this whole christian act and just live.He is worldly and catholic who doesn't take his faith seriously at all.He makes me feel stupid for wanting to be a pure christian woman.Im no virgin but I want to be as pure as possible if I ever become attractive enough to be selected by a godly man.

I want to abstain from all perverse things as God says so.I wish I could be around those who are followers of the word and only them,but I know that's impossible and doesn't properly test my faith.I have wanted to go out with coworkers but I feel I'm not strong enough in the Word bc I may be tempted and as a christian your shouldn't be able to be tempted..you should be fervently solid in the word.I wish I could sleep around test drive men and live loosely.I wish I could be ok with me messing up but I want to be so great for God it eats at me.I find at times when I don't read my devotional I beat myself up for backsliding.I don't want religion I want relationship.

I wish I knew what I'm to do.I want a great life a happy one.I wonder is it possible for me to be happy.I wonder if Im one of those who will be better dead than alive.I wonder if I'm suppose to be poor for life or if this is just a rough season.I wonder if I ever will be able to socialize and not feel so overwhelmed with guilt or inadequacies..My coworker that I look up to told me she thinks Im in love with my male coworker..I love the idea of him bc he is nicely dressed,flashy,opens doors but I know he isn't of God therefore off limits.I have been in love with the idea of him.

I have often felt I was/and am not good enough for him because I'm fat and not well to do.I felt I should work on being more open so we have had not so Godly chats which I have stopped completely.I have also felt that bc Im not good enough I should work on being good enough to him.I guess I hate the rejection that I'm not the pretty girl that is sought after by the nice guy..Im glad I am following faith and not listening to some of the ladies here who feel its ok to have relations before marriage..I may want to for the rationale they gave but I know its polar opposite of what the word says and I just want to be as much as possible on accordance with God.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

While doing my bible study at IHOP this morning I ran across the scripture that always gives me chills bc of how deep and easy yet hard..Love thy neighbor and if you don't have love you have nothing..


----------



## Guitarhero

It's a new day, you've got a new chance...so...what are ya gonna do with it?


----------



## Laela

Ever heard of these?


_Try Jesus. If you don't like Him, the devil will gladly take you back._

_Know Jesus, know Peace. No Jesus, NO PEACE._









Nice & Wavy said:


> There must be PEACE!
> 
> If there is to be peace in the world, there must be peace in the nations.
> 
> If there is to be peace in the nations, there must be peace in the cities.
> 
> If there is to be peace in the cities, there must be peace between neighbors.
> 
> If there is to be peace between neighbors, there must be peace in the home.
> 
> If there is to be peace in the home, there must be peace in the heart.
> 
> And when you have Jesus...you have PEACE!


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Well I had a good day at work then good workout then a awesome 2nd day of revival at church to come to this house I have my things into to utter nonsense..I feel this is definte confirmation its time for me to leave.I almost knocked the hell out of mothers husband..see I would for once love to give him the physically beating he use to give me..see I would love to see the fear in his eyes as I go blow by blow on his face but God..I will not be the low life he may be..all I can do is keep my distance inconvenience myself by not buying groceries no more and just leave..there is no happy family..I have none but I will not allow chickens to prohibit me from soaring like the eagle I am.


----------



## Guitarhero

I've been riding on your wings forever, I just forgot they were there.  I'm coming into my own.  You will tell me the next step by leading me there.  Jesus, I trust in You.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Church service was amazing again..I truly want to be a well done christian and not someone who is good when they have but are jacked up when they don't.The lady I sat next to seemed so heavy in things then asked me you look like a baby are you 20..I was like no Im 25 she said I looked like a baby and that she could tell I love me some Jesus..oh my gosh  my Jesus is showing..and if she only knew how much hell I have been going through and still have a baby face that ain't nothing but God.


----------



## Laela

^^^ I sure enjoyed reading that, GoddessMaker.   Love your testimonies on here...


----------



## Sharpened

Why can we not take disagreements to the Lord, fast over it, and wait for His answer? Is it pride? Impatience? Forgetting He is sovereign? Undercover disbelief? I just do not get it...


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Im soo blue our revival is over..I wish I could remain in the house of the Lord forever..now if you would have talked to me about church 2 months ago I would have made up every excuse in the book.I'm super proud of myself for going and not sitting like a bump on the pew looking at folks like it don't take all that why she shouting..Tonight the word on being reinvented for God's destiny had me up all over the place..the devil wanted me to be in a funk all afternoon he wanted me to not get up and praise while there but to here how the guest pastor had his flight delayed then had to drive 2 hours to get to another major city to get a flight to get there was omg amazing to me..then the other guest preacher on Holding to your dream and using Joseph as the underlining text..Its time for some things to be done away with bc the cost is too great..

Oh and I pray that I get some clarification on my calling.I have always had the gift of speaking and I am more and more am attracted to the pulpit.I  pray I can get some clarity Lord bc I surely know you ain't going use me up in nobody pulpit as a Pastor..Lord but you have been known to use unqualified folks to bring you glory.


----------



## Pooks

One step at a time dear Saviour... I can hear my Mom humming it. God you're so good!


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Love this!!!

*Why Your Brighter Future Is Ahead​* *by Dr. Tony Evans

*​              God has placed a crown on your head. You are majestic.  For real. The enemy does not want you to know that you are majestic.  Satan does not want you to know that you have glory, honor, and dominion  from God. 

             As long as Satan can keep you from thinking like royalty,  he can keep you from acting like royalty. As long as he can keep you  thinking that you are nobody… or that you don’t matter and you have no  say… he can keep you acting like you are nobody, that you do not matter,  and that you have no say. As a result, Satan can keep the greatness of  your future locked up and tucked away.  But I want to let you in on a very powerful secret: You  have something that Satan does not. As a believer in Jesus Christ, you  have spiritual authority!

             Many people feel like everything in their life is wrong,  but in fact there’s just one thing that’s wrong and it affects  everything else. And that one thing is that many are living a life  without purpose.

             You have been crowned with majesty in God’s Kingdom. It  is up to you to use the rights that come with the majesty you have been  given. While God is the sovereign and absolute King, He has given you  the authority to accomplish all that you need to do to fulfill your  destiny. 

You Have Been Empowered

Not only has God given you spiritual authority, He has  empowered you with all you need to exercise it. If you only memorize one  verse in your entire life, memorize this one. It is one of my  favorites: And God is  able to make all grace abound to you, so that always having all  sufficiency in everything, you may have an abundance for every good deed  (2 Corinthians 9:8). 

             Anything that you do in God’s name for His glory, a good  deed, will have His sufficiency to do it. It is a promise. God doesn’t  always call the equipped, but He always equips the called. When God sent  Moses to Egypt to deliver the Israelites from bondage, He empowered  Moses to do the enormous task before him. 

He said, “See, I  make you as God to Pharaoh, and your brother Aaron shall be your  prophet. You shall speak all that I command you, and your brother Aaron  shall speak to Pharaoh that he let the sons of Israel go out of his  land” (Exodus 7:1-2, emphasis added). 

             God told Moses that He was going to make him “as God to  Pharaoh” even though Pharaoh was the one who everyone thought held the  control. He was the one they thought was the biggest. And Pharaoh was  who they thought called the shots. Yet, God trumps everyone, and when  God sends you to do what He has created you to do, He empowers you to do  just that! God didn’t make Moses be God, He made Moses “as God to  Pharaoh”—meaning He gave him authority, even over someone who seemingly  held more earthly authority over Moses!

             It doesn’t matter what opposition you face. It doesn’t  matter how big the “Pharaohs” are in your life. If you are doing what  God has created you to do, He has empowered you with authority. You are  majestic. 
             What many of us have done, unfortunately, is given away  our spiritual authority. Satan didn’t even have to battle some for it.  They simply examined the situation, saw the size of the challenge, or  looked at their own inadequacies, and gave up. In doing so, authority  over that situation at work, that situation in the home, that problem,  that addiction, that ambition, or that vision was handed over to Satan. 


             But you can get it back. You don’t have to live a life of  defeat or a life that is simply getting by while not maximizing all you  were created to be. You can reclaim your spiritual authority. It is  never too late. Start now!


----------



## Shimmie

Nice & Wavy said:


> Love this!!!
> 
> *Why Your Brighter Future Is Ahead​* *by Dr. Tony Evans
> 
> *​              God has placed a crown on your head. You are majestic.  For real. The enemy does not want you to know that you are majestic.  Satan does not want you to know that you have glory, honor, and dominion  from God.
> 
> As long as Satan can keep you from thinking like royalty,  he can keep you from acting like royalty. As long as he can keep you  thinking that you are nobody… or that you don’t matter and you have no  say… he can keep you acting like you are nobody, that you do not matter,  and that you have no say. As a result, Satan can keep the greatness of  your future locked up and tucked away.  But I want to let you in on a very powerful secret: You  have something that Satan does not. As a believer in Jesus Christ, you  have spiritual authority!
> 
> Many people feel like everything in their life is wrong,  but in fact there’s just one thing that’s wrong and it affects  everything else. And that one thing is that many are living a life  without purpose.
> 
> You have been crowned with majesty in God’s Kingdom. It  is up to you to use the rights that come with the majesty you have been  given. While God is the sovereign and absolute King, He has given you  the authority to accomplish all that you need to do to fulfill your  destiny.
> 
> You Have Been Empowered
> 
> Not only has God given you spiritual authority, He has  empowered you with all you need to exercise it. If you only memorize one  verse in your entire life, memorize this one. It is one of my  favorites: And God is  able to make all grace abound to you, so that always having all  sufficiency in everything, you may have an abundance for every good deed  (2 Corinthians 9:8).
> 
> Anything that you do in God’s name for His glory, a good  deed, will have His sufficiency to do it. It is a promise. God doesn’t  always call the equipped, but He always equips the called. When God sent  Moses to Egypt to deliver the Israelites from bondage, He empowered  Moses to do the enormous task before him.
> 
> He said, “See, I  make you as God to Pharaoh, and your brother Aaron shall be your  prophet. You shall speak all that I command you, and your brother Aaron  shall speak to Pharaoh that he let the sons of Israel go out of his  land” (Exodus 7:1-2, emphasis added).
> 
> God told Moses that He was going to make him “as God to  Pharaoh” even though Pharaoh was the one who everyone thought held the  control. He was the one they thought was the biggest. And Pharaoh was  who they thought called the shots. Yet, God trumps everyone, and when  God sends you to do what He has created you to do, He empowers you to do  just that! God didn’t make Moses be God, He made Moses “as God to  Pharaoh”—meaning He gave him authority, even over someone who seemingly  held more earthly authority over Moses!
> 
> It doesn’t matter what opposition you face. It doesn’t  matter how big the “Pharaohs” are in your life. If you are doing what  God has created you to do, He has empowered you with authority. You are  majestic.
> What many of us have done, unfortunately, is given away  our spiritual authority. Satan didn’t even have to battle some for it.  They simply examined the situation, saw the size of the challenge, or  looked at their own inadequacies, and gave up. In doing so, authority  over that situation at work, that situation in the home, that problem,  that addiction, that ambition, or that vision was handed over to Satan.
> 
> 
> But you can get it back. You don’t have to live a life of  defeat or a life that is simply getting by while not maximizing all you  were created to be. You can reclaim your spiritual authority. It is  never too late. Start now!



Beautiful.  This should be up front as a separate thread.  :Rose:


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Shimmie said:


> Beautiful.  This should be up front as a separate thread.  :Rose:


I wanted it in a thread that most people read...if I made a seperate thread....


----------



## Livingmylifetothefullest

I'm learning that God brings people into your life for a reason especially those that are filled with the love for Him.


----------



## Laela

Amein... Nothing as soothing as the humming of a praise/worship song. Very soothing to the soul, esp when Momma does it! 




Pooks said:


> One step at a time dear Saviour... I can hear my Mom humming it. God you're so good!


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Went to church this morning tired as heck I could get up and moving.But I'm glad just to be in the prescence of the Lord in his house..luckly he is everywhere I want to be so I never have to worry that he is only in the church house.I was reading my sermon notes and noticed a trend in 2 message in the same week 1 was I must do what I'm called to do in order for others to get what they need.2 I need to be able to rebuke(check)myself..I almost started running in Denny's while reading this..I need to break from dysfunctional people mainly what I call family and stop trying to please them.Its not that they aren't important but I know they will never understand what God made me for.I also need to talk to self and say hey now you need not do that how is your thoughts going to lead to saving others..Hope you ladies have a awesomely blessed week!


----------



## Guitarhero

I have to remember that we talk differently, quite differently.  If I have to re-edit a lot, it's because the communication and explanations differ so that one might misinterpret what I'm truly asking when, I could ask one of my own and they'd understand the question completely.  Keep pressing on.


----------



## Laela

Repost from 01-01-2011... healing from His incorruptible Word. I'm soooo glad!



Shimmie said:


> :Rose:  Forget the heartaches, sins and errors of 2010 -
> 
> God loves you and He's with you to begin again... :Rose:
> 
> _* Isaiah 43 *
> 
> GOD'S WORD ® Translation
> 
> 
> 1 The LORD created Jacob and formed Israel. Now, this is what the LORD says: Do not be afraid, because I have reclaimed you. I have called you by name; you are mine.
> 
> 2 When you go through the sea, I am with you. When you go through rivers, they will not sweep you away. When you walk through fire, you will not be burned, and the flames will not harm you.
> 
> 3 I am the LORD your God, the Holy One of Israel, your Savior. Egypt is the ransom I exchanged for you. Sudan and Seba are the price I paid for you.
> 
> 4 Since you are precious to me, you are honored and I love you. I will exchange others for you. Nations will be the price I pay for your life.
> 
> 5 Do not be afraid, because I am with you. I will bring your descendants from the east and gather you from the west.
> 
> 6 I will say to the north, "Give them up," and to the south, "Do not keep them." Bring my sons from far away and my daughters from the ends of the earth.
> 
> 7 Bring everyone who is called by my name, whom I created for my glory, whom I formed and made.
> 
> 8   Bring the people who are blind but still have eyes, the people who are deaf but still have ears.
> 
> 9 All nations have gathered together, and people have assembled. Who among them could have revealed this? Who among them could have foretold this to us? They should bring their witnesses to prove that they were right. Let the people hear them. Then they will say that it is true.
> 
> 10 "You are my witnesses," declares the LORD. "I have chosen you as my servant so that you can know and believe in me and understand that I am the one [who did this]. No god was formed before me, and there will be none after me.
> 
> 11 I alone am the LORD, and there is no savior except me.
> 
> 12 I have revealed it to you, I have saved you, and I have announced it to you. There was no foreign [god] among you. You are my witnesses that I am God," declares the LORD.
> 
> 13 "From the [first] day I was the one [who did this]. No one can rescue people from my power. When I do something, who can undo it?"
> 
> 14 This is what the LORD, your Defender, the Holy One of Israel, says: For your sake I will send [an army] to Babylon. I will bring back all the Babylonian refugees in the ships that they take pride in.
> 
> 15 I am the LORD, your Holy One, the Creator of Israel, your King.
> 
> 16 The LORD makes a path through the sea and a road through the strong currents.
> 
> 17 He leads chariots and horses, an army and reinforcements. (They lie down together and do not get up [again]. They are extinguished and snuffed out like a wick.)
> 
> *This is what the LORD says:
> 
> 18 Forget what happened in the past, and do not dwell on events from long ago.
> 
> 19 I am going to do something new. It is already happening. Don't you recognize it? I will clear a way in the desert. I will make rivers on dry land.*
> 
> 20 Wild animals, jackals, and ostriches will honor me. I will provide water in the desert. I will make rivers on the dry land for my chosen people to drink.
> 
> 21 I have formed these people for myself. They will praise me.
> 
> 22 Jacob, you have not prayed to me. Israel, you have grown tired of me.
> 
> 23 You did not bring me sheep for your burnt offerings or honor me with your sacrifices. I did not burden you by requiring grain offerings or trouble you by requiring incense offerings.
> 
> 24 You did not buy me any sugar cane with [your] money or satisfy me with the best part of your sacrifices. Rather, you burdened me with your sins and troubled me with your wrongdoings.
> 
> 25 I alone am the one who is going to wipe away your rebellious actions for my own sake.
> 
> :Rose: * I will not remember your sins [anymore].* _
> 
> We all make mistakes, errors, misjudgments, break rules.  Put down whatever burden you're carrying for any wrong, or error done.  Start all over again, walk in the Victory God has won, just for you.   You are still His darling child, no matter what.
> 
> _Happy New Year, Beloved Ones of God..._


----------



## Nice & Wavy




----------



## Nice & Wavy

Laela said:


> Repost from 01-01-2011... healing from His incorruptible Word. I'm soooo glad!


Thank you for reposting this....I think I missed it the first time so THANK YOU!!!


----------



## Laela

We didn't have power today, for about 15 minutes. Those short minutes seemed like an eternity..nothing was working. Couldn't brew coffee, couldn't get on the computer. Didn't know the time, 'cause digital clock stopped. Couldn't really move around without some light from outside.   Pitch dark. When the lights finally came on, everything started working again and it was huge relief! It felt good..let there be light, we joked. 

These few precious moments without 'power' gave me some time to reflect on the darkness of my unsaved life and/or when I was in a wilderness, not trusting God...didn't know whether I was coming or going. Nothing ever seemed to work. It seemed like time stood still. I pray that if anyone is feeling this way now, that God's Light would radiantly pierce through any darkness Satan tries to cover you with. You were not born to live without Hope. God is the Alpha and the Omega, the beginning and the end. And it doesn't matter what's wrong or what's not working, there is NOTHING He cannot do to fix that, because He loves you.

:Rose: Whoever this is for .. stay encouraged. God will see you through and I believe that! ~


----------



## Guitarhero

I am most free when I recognize and protect the human dignity G-d gave me.  Although we are mere animals, we are the higher creation.


----------



## Transformer

I'm feeling bad about not attending Wednesday night bible services for over a month.  but he's going through Psalms and I consider it really boring.


----------



## divya

Discouraged...upset...confused...scared...


Ugggh.


----------



## Guitarhero

^^^Disgusted...tired...waiting for the change....  

Well,   My prayers are with you.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Laela said:


> We didn't have power today, for about 15 minutes. Those short minutes seemed like an eternity..nothing was working. Couldn't brew coffee, couldn't get on the computer. Didn't know the time, 'cause digital clock stopped. Couldn't really move around without some light from outside.   Pitch dark. When the lights finally came on, everything started working again and it was huge relief! It felt good..let there be light, we joked.
> 
> These few precious moments without 'power' gave me some time to reflect on the darkness of my unsaved life and/or when I was in a wilderness, not trusting God...didn't know whether I was coming or going. Nothing ever seemed to work. It seemed like time stood still. I pray that if anyone is feeling this way now, that God's Light would radiantly pierce through any darkness Satan tries to cover you with. You were not born to live without Hope. God is the Alpha and the Omega, the beginning and the end. And it doesn't matter what's wrong or what's not working, there is NOTHING He cannot do to fix that, because He loves you.
> 
> :Rose: Whoever this is for .. stay encouraged. God will see you through and I believe that! ~


Wow......thank you, sis!!!


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Im  so trying to be ok I want my new job but God seems to want to be funny and leave me in a hell hole..I want to be gone God what else is it Im suppose to learn.


----------



## Livingmylifetothefullest

I've only recently began watching T.D. Jakes' sermons on lightsource.com and I must say, most of what he's preaching, I can definitely relate.


----------



## moonglowdiva

*The blessing of the Lord, it maketh rich, and he added no sorrow with it. Proverbs 10:22*
*blessing is singular. That one blessing makes me rich. He (the LORD) adds no sorrow with it (singular blessing). Jesus Christ. Amen.*


----------



## Laela

YW,sis...Testimony Part Deux: 
I received it as something for me to share for sure. Got confirmation of the significance of this moment when I went to Bible Study later in the evening. Toward the end of service pastor repeated "The power, the power, the power, the power" quite a few times. At first I wasn't paying attention (was putting away my notebook to wrap it up) when it hit my spirit he said this so many times. I paid attention, just in time and was blessed by it! Confirmation for me I had to share this Word earlier in the day.. God is God and I KNOW you know this, maaaan.  


Nice & Wavy said:


> Wow......thank you, sis!!!


 





(( Divya)) Living water springs from the well... Stay blessed. 


divya said:


> Discouraged...upset...confused...scared...
> 
> 
> Ugggh.


----------



## Guitarhero

.........................


----------



## Pooks

It's a cycle now. I'm so frustrated, but I know what I've spoken concerning this is right. Have to stay in faith and exercise my spiritual muscles. When I think about it, this is small stuff, God help me cause it don't feel small at all. Times like this I'm glad God is concerned with everything that concerns me.

I really miss my bestie... RIP babygirl.


----------



## Laela

*Galatians 3:28*
There is neither Jew nor Greek, there is neither bond nor free, there is neither male nor female: for ye are all one in Christ Jesus.


----------



## Renewed1

Psalms 27:14

Wait on the Lord; Be of good courage, and HE shall strengthen your heart. WAIT I say on the LORD!

Father, thank you for blessing me. Thank you for granting me my hearts desire.


----------



## Pooks

Wow... Prayer. Amazing. Just believing for the fruit.


----------



## Guitarhero

Most don't get it, L-rd...but You do and  I'm glad.  Maybe a good psychotherapist can help them get over this stuff.


----------



## Laela

Got a good Word today...when Paul was looking through the brushwood to gather more wood for the fire, he got bit by a snake. But Paul just shook off the snake, into the fire. Others were looking on, waiting for something to happen to him...for him to lay down and die. Never happened, he suffered no harm. He shook it off --_* pressing toward*_ the mark that was much bigger than him. When troubles comes your way, don't allow others discourage you. Remember Paul. Acts 28. And shake it off. Amein~ 

 <- I have a reason to)


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Laela said:


> YW,sis...Testimony Part Deux:
> I received it as something for me to share for sure. Got confirmation of the significance of this moment when I went to Bible Study later in the evening. Toward the end of service pastor repeated "The power, the power, the power, the power" quite a few times. At first I wasn't paying attention (was putting away my notebook to wrap it up) when it hit my spirit he said this so many times. I paid attention, just in time and was blessed by it! Confirmation for me I had to share this Word earlier in the day.. God is God and I KNOW you know this, maaaan.


Yesssss....I know this, maaaaan!!!


----------



## Guitarhero

"I can do all things through Christ who gives me strength."   Philippians 4:13

I may not have the ability to bring xyz to fruition as it stands, so I have faith in Him who can put things into motion and me into the right path.  But...the operative word here is....


*DO*

It will not happen unless you DO something about it.  Trust in Him, but get busy and at least make a move.  You won't get across the street until you engage your legs.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Lord I feel that the apartment I applied for was for me please Lord all I want is some good news this week and that I will be approved without a extra fee for a apartment.I really want to make my goal a reality of my Aug 5th move date.I may not have alot to move with but Lord please allow it as I know your will be done.I'm so tired of having no where to go and dreading going to the house I stay at..Im ready to feel like an adult.


----------



## qtsuga

I'm patiently waiting on the Lord...


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Guitarhero

Hour of Great Mercy (3:00 p.m.)

You expired, Jesus, but the source of life gushed forth for souls
and the ocean of mercy opened up for the whole world.

O Fount of Life, unfathomable Divine Mercy,
envelop the whole world and empty Yourself out upon us.

O Blood and Water, which gushed forth from the Heart of Jesus
as a fount of mercy for us, I trust in You. (3x)

Amen.

Jesus, I trust in You.


----------



## Guitarhero

All glory goes to Him, not to man.  None of us deserve His mercy.  He offers it freely.  If we were to truly see our sinfulness, even though we think we are His best friends, we might not survive the moment.


Prayer of Trust to the Divine Mercy

I fly to Your mercy, Compassionate God, who alone are good. Although my misery is great and my offenses are many, I trust in Your mercy, because You are the God of mercy; and, from time immemorial, it has never been heard of, nor do heaven or earth remember, that a soul trusting in Your mercy has been disappointed.

O God of compassion, You alone can justify me and You will never reject me when I, contrite, approach Your Merciful Heart, where no one has ever been refused, even if he were the greatest sinner.

Jesus, Friend of a lonely heart, You are my haven, You are my peace, You are my salvation, You are my serenity in moments of struggle and amidst an ocean of doubts. You are the bright ray that lights up the path of my life. You are everything to a lonely soul even though it remains silent. You know our weaknesses and, like a good physician, You comfort and heal, sparing us sufferings – expert that You are.

Amen.


----------



## BostonMaria

I'm standing, Father. I'm trying. Some days are better than others, but I know that I can do all things through Christ who strengthens me.  Quitting is not an option.


----------



## aribell

The Lord is not a respecter of persons-nor is he a respecter of cultures.  Everything that is not of Him must be given up.  People will say they're resisting Western dominance, but often it's a refusal to die to everything-including culture if need be.  The Lord takes this so seriously that every "culture" the Israelites encountered they were commanded to destroy.   It's not insensitivity to tell people to lay down everything, it's the truth.  That's the only way.

Sent from my LS670 using LS670


----------



## Nice & Wavy

I have been walking with the Lord for many, many years and I have seen the Lord do the miraculous..not only in my life, but many, many others.  

Today, I am still seeing the God of Abraham, Issac and Jacob, moving on my behalf.  What looks impossible to man, is soooooo possible with God!  He places you where He wants you to be, and when you are obedient, you see the fruit...and girls, let me tell you....it sure is SWEET!!!

Thank you, Lord...for always causing me to triumph!  

I LOVE YOU, JESUS!!!  THANK YOU FOR ALWAYS GIVING ME THE VICTORY!!!!

I am humbled and blessed....


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I feel blue even though I know why.I hate stress and having to wait on things I really want and need.I'm tired of waiting for this next phase of life.I want my new place,new job and a new body so I can be found by a man of caliber.I want some great morning that I look forward to being awake and able to make a lasting impression on the world.I know God is good I'm just wondering if he has forgotten about me or have I not done enough to be chosen.


----------



## aribell

I find it so amazing that the Lord makes Himself so available to us if we but seek Him out.  There are so many resources available to delve more deeply into Him.  And many are completely free.  He has made it so easy for us.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Lord Lord your word went forth through my pastor at bible study.I know this is super geeky but I'm happy Im excited about bible study.I mean I will not go workout if I have other things to do before bible study but Im up in that church at 7pm on Wednesday.I love getting this word even though I haven't quite totally matched up with everything.I know I have to trust God.My pastor hit a hard mark that some believe if you commit suicide you go to hell if that's the case then we all should be going to hell immediately after any sin.No sin is bigger than the other.The thing one would have on their hearts is God asking why didn't you trust me.I just started balling as that was me a year ago.

I'm trusting slowly but I believe surely I will get to total dependency like a child on God.I want to be ok giving the full tithe and some without feeling itchy or having faith that he hasn't forgotten me while I'm going through the test so I can be grown more in him.


----------



## moonglowdiva

*Greed ~pos - noun*
** Three forms of greed*
*1. an obsessive desire for even more material goods and the attendant power*
*2. a fearful need to store up surplus goods for a vaguely defined time of want*
*3. a desire for more goods for their own sakes*

*definition*
*A selfish and excessive desire for more of something than is needed.*

*synonym: covetousness*
*Greed can never be satisfied *
*Isaiah 56:11 They are dogs with mighty appetites; they never have enough....*

*They say this is a deadly sin.erplexed The wages of sin is death...*


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

As much as I want to say I like my job and co workers I must be honest I don't.There are a few who I do like but in the same breathe ppl don't turn the other cheek so I still feel very isolated and un included in things.They always ask for things at the wrong time.I'm grateful for work as I know I could be on the streets but I hate feeling like crying over a job it makes me feel so stupid.I wish something career wise would be break for me as I know sometimes a new place can be a new chance.I know God has me here for some reason Im just ready to move.


----------



## Honi

Jesus does not provide your healing nor gives you wealth or success. Jesus Himself IS YOUR healing, HE IS YOUR wealth and HE IS YOUR success.


----------



## moonglowdiva

*Thank You Jesus for Your promise. I praise Your Holy Name!!!!!*


----------



## BobbieDoll

God I need you!!! I can't continue my life the way it is right now. I just need you to speak to me and show me which way to go.


----------



## Laela

For the past six months, I've been watching road crews come together to put up a new bridge and carve a new road. Back then, I couldn't see it. It looked a hot mess, with tore up gravel. Dirt. Trucks all over the place.
For days I wondered...how can they pull this off? How could they span a bridge over the water? Some days I mused to myself that when it's built "I'm not crossing over that bridge!"  Well, today I crossed over that bridge for the first time and hardly even noticed, until I almost got across.  I had to chuckle. Because from the time the work started, when things weren't looking quite right to me, I had no trust in the work of all those men and women who came together day in, day out with their CAT equipment and hardhats...steadily doing a job they were tasked to do. I didn't have the power to tell them, stop doing that or I don't like how you're carving this road. I had no control. All I could do is drive by each day, looking on, marveling or getting annoyed if they caused me to be late. lol My car was the only thing I had control over.  

The result of this crew's effort today is new asphalt, a smooth transition over a new bridge, curved nicely and the median in the process of being prettified. The road curved in ways I didn't even think possible. But there it is a NEW ROAD! WHERE did all that time go? It's as if no time had passed at all between the old and the new. I had a great appreciation in my heart for those crew members for all their hard work!

Some things in life just put things into spiritual perspective for me... with a lesson. This one was on them: Trust God, even when things look tore up, inconceivable, etc. I'll just keep doing what I'm supposed to do .. _drive_...and like the crew, let Him pave the way. I'll surely follow.


----------



## moonglowdiva

*III. WHY DOES GOD DEMAND ABSOLUTE HONESTY?​A. WE CANNOT BE DISHONEST AND LOVE GOD​*He who walks in his uprightness fears the Lord, but he who is crooked in his ways despises Him. Proverbs
14:2​*B. WE CANNOT BE DISHONEST AND LOVE OUR NEIGHBOR​*A lying tongue hates those it crushes... Proverbs 26:28
...You shall not steal, You shall not covet,” and if there is any other commandment, it is summed up in this
saying, “You shall love your neighbor as yourself.” Love does no wrong to a neighbor... Romans 13:9,10​*C. HONESTY CREATES CREDIBILITY FOR EVANGELISM​*...prove yourselves to be blameless and innocent children of God above reproach in the midst of a crooked
and perverse generation, among whom you appear as lights in the world. Philippians 2:15​*D. HONESTY HELPS DIRECT OUR LIVES​*Put away from you a deceitful mouth, and put devious lips far from you. Let your eyes look directly ahead,
and let your gaze be fixed straight in front of you. Watch the path of your feet, and all your ways will be
established. Proverbs 4:24-26​*E. EVEN THE SMALLEST DISHONESTY IS DEVASTATING​*He who is faithful in a very little thing is faithful also in much; and he who is unrighteous in a very little thing​in unrighteous also in much. Luke 16:1

Thus saith the Word of the Lord.


----------



## Guitarhero

Maybe all this political impasse is G-d's way of cleaning house and bringing what was hidden to the forefront for all to see.  May our house and senate be cleaned speedily and in our days.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

*Through  years of tears and adapting to the trials and difficulties of life, you  must come to the point where you make up your mind if He does not  change the circumstances in your life; you are still going to praise  Him.  It is at that point that God can move in your situation because you  have matured enough to realize that God is worthy regardless of all the  things He does for you.*


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Ladies...just an observation:

When we create threads, lets be careful with our wording.  I have now noticed that the thread about Astrolo** & Christianity has created banners on the right and above with Ouji boards and reading of palms, etc.

If we can write it out without all of the letters in it, maybe that would help.
The last thing I want to see when I come into the CF are banners such as these.

Blessings, always....

N&W


----------



## Laela

^^^ I noticed that... lol


----------



## Nice & Wavy

I thank you, Jesus...for hearing the prayers of the saints.  A young man that I know was on that plane to Guyana that crashed and he is alive!  What a wonderful testimony this will be for him.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

*It  doesn’t matter how much money you have when you die, how many people  know your name, or what position you held.  If you never got around to  doing and being what is your destiny, then all you were was a successful  failure.*


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Praise the name of the Lord for change and growth.I can see a little change in me which is hard to admit.I didn't believe I could be happy to go to church.I can't believe Im pushing through the sleepiness on Sunday mornings..now if I can only do that in the mornings so I can do early morning bible study.

The sermon this morning "Are you kidding me" was so timely.I so feel this message was so timely for me since I often feel that I have been waiting and disappointed so long that I feel when I hear anything about hope,change,prosperity that you must be kidding God isn't going to that for me thats only for the special christians or the cute ones or the have's of the world but God gave Sarah a baby at her old age so nothing is impossible for God he can defintely give me a opportunity to get a career job  and have a chance at making decent wages and possible get healing from my past.


----------



## Laela

With God, NOTHING is impossible. It's my disbelief that can get in the way...I must have no doubt that God is with me. Easier said, than done - when disbelief lurks. But when it is done, it is done. Going through another round of 'testing' but I believe.


----------



## CoilyFields

When the enemy comes in like a flood I KNOW that MY GOD will lift up a standard!

It doesnt matter what the devil may send my way. I dont care how much drama is started, I dont care how many false accusations come my way. I REJOICE in being persecuted for righteousness sake! I would much rather suffer for this cause then to suffer because I am guilty.

No weapon that is formed against me will prosper. I lift all of these issues up to you God. I will not worry, complain, nor gossip about them but will place them at your feet because I know that I have put on the armour and YOU will fight my battle. Praise be to the almighty, everlasting, ever-loving, holy and righteous GOd.

Nothing can stop me from praising God!


----------



## Guitarhero

Sheesh, I need a g-d's-name-in-vain intervention but if another one of these numbnucks doesn't stop squeezing my patience....sigh....

Oh lawd!


ETA:  Confession and absolution...I figured it out.  Sigh of relief.


----------



## Honi

The word works if you work the word


----------



## Nonie

I love this song! I keep bopping my head side to side as if hearing voices in my head  as I sing it in my head. My coworkers are looking at me like I'm crazy. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BOAV6ml1hbs


----------



## Guitarhero

Am I seeing something or am I imagining I'm seeing something?  That is the question.  All in His timing.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Lord the day has come that I move out on my own and into faith.I have so much stiffling me such as what if I get fired,what if I can't handle it sexually,what if I become so depressed I self destruct,what if my money doesn't yield as far as it needs to what if Im harmed but in the same breathe I must let the devil know he doesn't win and I can't allow my emotions and fears to rule me..I am more than I think I am..


----------



## Nice & Wavy

*God is not opposed to greatness. God is opposed to pride. Big difference. God wants you to be great!*


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I'm sitting in my new place just in awe at God.I feel so tranquil and I just had a phone interview for a job in my new area  in my field and to top it off it's a christian company.I know this would be a blessings if I got it.I will place this in your hands Lord.I know you will cover me while I drive to and from work in Dallas daily I'm just desperate for you Lord.I'm tired of failing and falling for the okie doke spiritually.I'm ready to be healed of my past so I can grow.I'm tired of feeling as though I'm all alone.I know that is a game from the devil to make me feel as though no one loves me.I had to stop and check my thoughts Friday that no one called me from work about my new place but its ok they are my co workers even the ones whom Im close with need a break from me.I have to not be so sensitive to things.God please decrease me and increase you in me.Allow your love flow abundantly in me so I can flow in love..I want my mouth to be clean and pure and also my mind and body..I must have this Lord Im tired of being tired.


----------



## PinkPebbles

It would be nice if LHCF had a history forum....

Found some interesting findings that were left out of the 'text books'


----------



## luthiengirlie

I miss you guys

Sent from my SCH-I510 using SCH-I510


----------



## Laela

GoddessMaker congrats on your new place! That's a blessing ~


----------



## Laela

Enjoying this reminder today:

ISAIAH 40:31 _But they that wait upon the LORD shall renew their strength; they shall mount up with wings as eagles; they shall run, and not be weary; and they shall walk, and not faint._


----------



## luthiengirlie

I'm so happy for you Goddessmaker

Sent from my SCH-I510 using SCH-I510


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Thank you ladies.I'm so happy and won't allow things that happen in my office bring me down.I know the devil is working doesn't want me to grow.But its ok its part of Gods plan.


----------



## Guitarhero

It's not that we shouldn't call right, right, and wrong, wrong but it is just that we cannot say who will merit heaven personally and who will not.  It is not wrong to say, "you are doing wrong, brother."  It is wrong to say, "you're going to hell."  It might be any of us instead.


----------



## Laela

If anyone goes to hell, it is not a mistake. God knows the hearts of men...He knows us before we knew ourselves, because we come from Him. 

It is His Word that speaks.


----------



## Guitarhero

^^^G-d knows...not you nor I.  To think one has the right is arrogance - not the humility that Christ teaches.  The word is evident when you have it...some do not have the word...they only have it via what we do.  No human has ever directed His hand nor has it ever written a final entry into the Book of Life.  We do not have the right to say who will enter heaven or hell.  To do so is to reap judgment upon oneself.  I have also made such mistakes.


----------



## Laela

Guitarhero,

We're both saying the same thing....  and it's clear you don't see that because you're too busy accusing me of being arrogant while retorting in the same vein. Not necessary. 

I do agree and pray we all have the humility of Christ.  Not mad a ya... carry on




Guitarhero said:


> ^^^G-d knows...not you nor I. To think one has the right is arrogance - not the humility that Christ teaches.


----------



## Laela

Here it is again: 

Jesus said, "_Whosoever shall deny me before men, him will I also deny before my Father which is in heaven_" (Matthew 10:33)

GOD said that, not man and it is only HE who knows who the "whosoever" is.


No one is saying they know who goes to heaven or hell. I am hoping we all go to Heaven!! Hell is a one-way destination..there's no do-over. It's the result of a choice that God Himself will respect. 

And please don't accuse me of 'proselytzing'. This is the Christian Forum, for ALL who BELIEVE IN OUR LORD AND SAVIOUR, JESUS CHRIST.


----------



## divya

*Deuteronomy 30:19* (KJV) - I call heaven and earth to record this day against you, that I have set before you life and death, blessing and cursing: therefore *choose life*, that both thou and thy seed may live:


----------



## Guitarhero

Laela said:


> And please don't accuse me of 'proselytzing'. This is the Christian Forum, for ALL who BELIEVE IN OUR LORD AND SAVIOUR, JESUS CHRIST.



Did I?  No.  He sets life and death before us...but He also warns us to be humble.  It's a hard balance to attain for many.



Laela said:


> No one is saying they know who goes to heaven or hell. I am hoping we all go to Heaven!! Hell is a one-way destination..there's no do-over. It's the result of a choice that God Himself will respect.




I sure hope not but it sure does come out that way in many threads in this CF.  If a call to point people in the right direction is a christian command, so is the one calling us equally to become humble.  Of course, I'm in the camp where we don't go into people's faces and say such.  I'm not talking about you, but as a generalization.  I've been the recipient of such and the people doing it had no clue as to their lack of christian behavior.  Yes, I know my Church's horrible historical past.   I'm not fighting...I think it's equally important to not carry this attitude of "I'm saved and ye all be damned."  We learned that humble lesson and are still learning it.  We could definitely go further, I'll admit.


----------



## Guitarhero

Laela said:


> Guitarhero,
> 
> We're both saying the same thing....  and it's clear you don't see that because you're too busy accusing me of being arrogant while retorting in the same vein. Not necessary.
> 
> I do agree and pray we all have the humility of Christ.  Not mad a ya... carry on



Laela, if I wished to call someone arrogant, I'll do it up front like, "You're arrogant."  I didn't do that and won't.  The GENERAL intolerance of non-christians in the world.    My response is initially to another thread where accusations  are being made against another breathing human being and then to the tag-teaming over here and then to this general sentiment and behavior I witness on a regular basis...on here and more often, in the world.  There's somebody on my FB doing this right now lol.  But by principle, I think that it is arrogance in GENERAL.  I dunno about Oprah, who knows if she were ever a true believer?  We don't know that.  It could be that she's regurgitating what's been taught to her and what is expected of her in Black society.  We all know that outside thinkers are cut down readily.  I cannot judge her heart nor her intentions/knowledge/faith.  Of course, I'll comment on preachers who apparently purposefully mislead the innocent for gain.  

Now, I will say that all us here know there's a tag-teaming of posts and veiled rebukes.  I've participated in them...so have you.  We're not saying the same thing, though.  I don't count the graces of somebody's heart and I think that many others do at times, perhaps without realizing it.  I was deep in the evangelical world for a bit of time and surrounded by people like that and it's eventually what sent me away.  We are on separate sides absolutely when it comes to those who are not christian facing death.  I do not believe that people go to hell for not knowing Jesus in life.  So, we're not truly saying the same thing.  The only thing I wish people would understand is that none of us know TODAY if we'll be saved in the end.  We don't.  That's what perseverance and hope are for and that's what scripture calls us to do.  It also warns us not to count heaven's souls either because we do not know.  Sure, I pray for Oprah but I don't judge her as hell-bound (and again, I'm basically referring to a whole movement, it seems, of believers intent upon bringing bad light to her).  It's all over the net!  erplexed  Hugs to you as well.  I'm not angry at all.


----------



## Nice & Wavy




----------



## Nice & Wavy

*Reject useless thoughts as quickly as they come, otherwise they will spoil your day. –Joyce*


----------



## Nice & Wavy

*If  we intend to accomplish anything, we must react to adversity like  yeast. Once yeast is thoroughly stirred into the dough, it cannot be  detected yet it is highly effective. When the heat is on, it will rise.  Likewise, God sets us in warm, uncomfortable places so we can rise.  Sometimes the worst times in our lives do more to strengthen us than all  our mountaintop experiences. Bishop T.D. Jakes
*


----------



## PinkPebbles

I love this quote by R. Swope:

*In the same way a radio has AM and FM frequencies, so do our thoughts. They are either AM (against me) or FM (for me) thoughts. *


----------



## Laela

I love that! Amein~ 




PinkPebbles said:


> I love this quote by R. Swope:
> 
> *In the same way a radio has AM and FM frequencies, so do our thoughts. They are either AM (against me) or FM (for me) thoughts. *


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

God what are you doing to me.I hate this.I just want to be left alone.I'm so tired and you just keep allowing things happen.I'm grateful for my place and this job but I'm tired of trying and caring.I want to be free of the nonsense so I can finally say I can be happy.I know struggle is part of the journey and I would love to quit but I know the life I desire won't allow that.If I can just get to church tonight I will be ok because right now I feel like I'm out of my body and mind.


----------



## Guitarhero

How many years did it take  to leave your serious sins and follow Him on a regular basis?  Did you ever fall? And yet, there is still so much more to learn...yet, Jesus patiently awaits.    We even have to have patience for ourselves or we'll lose faith that a change will come (growing in holiness).


----------



## Nice & Wavy

If you (not you, just someone I know) take that much effort and put it towards praying for the lost and leading them to Jesus, you will find much Peace and you will find Rest in your soul...it's easier than you think!


----------



## Renewed1

Lord,

I thank you for the small things, which is just preparing me for the big things to come.

Oh BTW, I need a JOB Lord. A really good one, I deserve it. Thank you Amen!


----------



## Nice & Wavy

*Do  not despair! You do not have to wallow in self-pity and hopelessness.  Look at what the Word says about where you are now: Standing in grace.  You cannot be bowed down with hopelessness and self-pity and be standing  in grace simultaneously. “Through whom also we have access by faith  into this grace in which we stand, and rejoice in the glory of God”  (Romans 5:2).*


----------



## Laela

wow! You must've been sitting in the back pew at my church?  

Soul winning -- in all forms, incl praying for someone and leaving it in His hands -- was the admonishment last night. Some will plant the seed, some will water, some will nourish. It's up to us to know what role we play in the lives of others and this knowledge comes only through prayer and asking God. I'm listening...and Amein~



Nice & Wavy said:


> If you (not you, just someone I know) take that much effort and put it towards praying for the lost and leading them to Jesus, you will find much Peace and you will find Rest in your soul...it's easier than you think!


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I felt good last night after prayer and worship.I felt light and airy.I want the feeling all the time but I don't know its possible.I'm tired of feeling like giving up and crying.I'm tired of folks thinking I'm stupid or need pills because I'm stressed out.I want to feel important for once and not always have to petition for my own rights..I guess this is life for now.


----------



## Guitarhero

Pray for women to make better choices so they don't end up raising their children in prison.  Pray for their protection and that the never return.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Laela said:


> wow! You must've been sitting in the back pew at my church?
> 
> Soul winning -- in all forms, incl praying for someone and leaving it in His hands -- was the admonishment last night. Some will plant the seed, some will water, some will nourish. It's up to us to know what role we play in the lives of others and this knowledge comes only through prayer and asking God. I'm listening...and Amein~


My other girlfriend said the same thing...lol.  

Yes....I'm listening too, sis..and Amein~


----------



## Nice & Wavy

*I  pray that we as Christians never lose our conviction that God does  change lives. We must protect this message. *

*Our God enables us to make  the radical changes necessary for fulfilling our purposes and  responsibilities. Like the caterpillar that eats and sleeps its way into  change, the process occurs gradually, but nonetheless powerfully.  ~Bishop Jakes
*


----------



## blazingthru

I wish we can really talk about some things on the Christian forum....


----------



## blazingthru

What are the Wages of Sin?  I thought it was death, but I been told its suffering for eternity, Someone must be wrong, my bible says the wages for sin is death. Death to me is no more, done away, gone.


----------



## lacreolegurl

^i thought it was death as in permenant separation from God....


----------



## Guitarhero

blazingthru said:


> What are the Wages of Sin?  I thought it was *death*, but I been told its *suffering for eternity*, Someone must be wrong, my bible says the wages for sin is death. Death to me is no more, done away, gone.



If I remember correctly, Jesus saves us from shame, sin, suffering and death. That's what we're taught in our catechism.  Because of sin of man, we all die physically.  If we don't abide in G-d, we die the ultimate spiritual death.    I guess both are correct.  Something to think about esp. related to my thread.  Make you truly think it out.  Thanks for this.


----------



## Guitarhero

blazingthru said:


> I wish we can really talk about some things on the Christian forum....



I agree.  There's nothing wrong with having a question.  G-d expects them.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I'm so happy to just be able to breathe have life in my body.Tomorrow isn't promised and I know I'm not always a beckon of joy and praise.But I know when I'm down one day I will be up again..I wish I lived a bit closer to my church or had a friend to come get me when my money isn't the best for gas but I'm so happy that churches have gotten more technical savvy and I can watch online..but will be at bible study Wednesday since I pass by it on the way home.

I know right now what I want is a new job in my area so I can let this other job go.Lord bless me with with a new job or understanding and compassion for the current job so I can do better.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I look at alot of the post here on the site overall and see some who just make things happen.They lose weight and it just happens.I'm so disgusted with myself that I'm not one of those who are able to just make it happen.I have so many issues that plague me from things.Weight has so much more attachment to me than others and I just want it gone but I'm seemingly unable.This correlates to my ability to make my life proper 100 percent for the Lord.Some say they are going to stop being angry,anixious,be better stewards of their resources and lives,be courageous for God.I never seem to be able to make large enough strides in this effort before cramping out.I almost feel I overwhelm myself before I'm ever able to get out of the gate.

Lord am I just that mentally insane or is there something about doing certain things just not possible for me.I don't want to be a envious of others esp of Christians.I just want to be a person that can be seen as great not arrogant but confident.


----------



## Renewed1

Okay Lord, what step do you want me to take next?


----------



## Guitarhero

GoddessMaker said:


> I look at alot of the post here on the site overall and see some who just make things happen.They lose weight and it just happens.I'm so disgusted with myself that I'm not one of those who are able to just make it happen.I have so many issues that plague me from things.Weight has so much more attachment to me than others and I just want it gone but I'm seemingly unable.This correlates to my ability to make my life proper 100 percent for the Lord.Some say they are going to stop being angry,anixious,be better stewards of their resources and lives,be courageous for God.I never seem to be able to make large enough strides in this effort before cramping out.I almost feel I overwhelm myself before I'm ever able to get out of the gate.
> 
> Lord am I just that mentally insane or is there something about doing certain things just not possible for me.I don't want to be a envious of others esp of Christians.I just want to be a person that can be seen as great not arrogant but confident.



I love you!!!  Take it one day at a time and during that day, actively pursue it.  If you fail, pick up the next day and try, try again.  Have mercy on yourself and develop patience backed by knowledge.  That means, whenever you fail, don't take to hard, just get back up and try again with purpose.  You will begin to develop the habits toward your achieving your goals.  And do not forget to laugh at yourself.  Do not fret, but resolve to leave it in HIs hands (that doesn't mean to sit back and expect a miracle...but actively pursue, trusting He will show you as you try).


----------



## blazingthru

THe message wasn't about dying to self but it was what I got out of it. Its not common to say die to yourself, we are suppose to die to ourselves daily. I had forgotten that and now can understand why old things still bothered me. I still get frustrated at the check out line or if someone is driving to slow and I am in a hurry. Or the children want to always talk when I am super busy, about nothing!  How I want to say what I want to say right now but have to stop and take my daughter to work.


----------



## Laela

:Rose: Mom turns 65 today and I'm so grateful for her... strenghth in her bones and spirit through Christ our Lord. Thank you Father for my mother!


----------



## Laela

Worthy of repeating and Amein!!!!





Nice & Wavy said:


> *I pray that we as Christians never lose our conviction that God does change lives. We must protect this message. *
> 
> *Our God enables us to make the radical changes necessary for fulfilling our purposes and responsibilities. Like the caterpillar that eats and sleeps its way into change, the process occurs gradually, but nonetheless powerfully. ~Bishop Jakes*


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I was reading a devotional a second ago on here and I find I don't like pastors who come off critical.Some messages will hurt and such but it should still be done with tact.I know some pastors feel  they are really giving it the real by being critical.I know right now in this walk I'm in a critical time frame where it's do or die.I have to either sink or swim.I feel like most days I'm sinking. As much as I want to praise I feel dumb to.I feel why do all this crying and hollering for what.It won't make this life go by any faster nor better.I really do wonder was my life suppose to be a stepping stone for someone else who will be great for the Lord.

I feel as though I'm not existent and have to really go over board to be noticed.I wonder if this is why I stay in depression and why I always try to not feel defeated but still do.Why am I so scared to really go any deeper in my walk and trust God with my money 100 percent.Now off to a job that I have to say I'm thankful but slightly resent bc it's not doing anything of worth or value to me..maybe to God but it's depressing dealing with the constant folks who don't want better.


----------



## Honi

A reminder of sins either tells us that payment was not enough OR the recipient is still not happy. God remembers your sins no more.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I got into a debate at work that fat people aren't allowed to be with good people.I have never known a fat chick who gets a prize in a man..she always has to settle for alot of nonsense.I know there always is exemptions to the rule.I'm at a point that I want something more in life I just can't be bother with nonsense.I was sorta turned off a bit today when my office mother said are you on pills you are up and down and I keep going to down because it's whats comfortable what I know.I don't know what happy is or joy I haven't experienced that.I don't care if I live anymore I could die in traffic.Life is not sacred for me it would be a mind ease..Im tired of being there for others but not for me..which makes me not want to be there for anyone..


----------



## Mrs. N Lugo

Lord I wonder what I have done to make this race so hard to run.  God please bring me through this.  


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

God I'm just blown away with your greatness.I have been so boggled down with stress esp about my car since I live in Texas and drive a bit for work.So my passenger side tire had been looking low but the gauge said it was fine.Today after running errands I notice the gauge is red meaning it's low.So I took it to Pep Boys and had them look at it.The first little guy tells me the thread is fine.But the service manager goes out and finds there is a nail in it.So they let this black guy who tries to cut corners when bring my car into the garage well he blow the already low tire that was going to get repaired..God knew I didn't like the whole repair thing but knew I couldn't afford to buy a new tire.Well I got my new tire for free..I can say that really affirm something for me even though I am not deserving God still provides..I may not give perfectly or am always the most optimistic but he is still great..I think at times when you know how good you are you just show out for no reason not for a ego boost but just because you know you can.

Hope all have a great week!


----------



## Laela

Beautiful reminder from my neighbor yesterday that the disciples were with Jesus three years until they asked him how to pray. He taught them, in the manner they were to pray. They were not the same after they learned. When a person comes into the knowledge of Christ, they know better and want to share that goodness. Hard to explain -- but keep pressing toward the mark Sisters in Christ! Resistance is expected, will come.. so we be prayerful ..and mindful of whom we come into contact with. Some will listen, others won't. Some can listen, others can't. Know which seeds have been given to you by the Father and which seed to water, which ones to nurture and which ones to plumb leave alone.  *He'll let you know which one is for you, *and Amein~


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I feel like death today even though the day started so great. I was upbeat and happy but then went to lunch and was near the guy from work that I liked then got another dear jane employment email.Im so fed up with this nonsense God.Blowing my brains out is the only realistic solution to my defective life.Do you know how many things I would have to fix before I would be normal I would be dead.I am trying to do things that and expected to perform at a level with those who are non defective.I feel so inadequate that I break at the sign of pressure.Im not equipped for this world this life of wanting to be more than a whore on welfare.I'm really hurting and want nothing more than relief and not to rise again as I can't for see any greatness..I know be grateful you could be greatly ill or homeless or something but all I have is trying to be something that will have money as I will die alone at least I could leave something for those who will never know me or to those who tolerated me while I existed in this world.


----------



## Guitarhero

Goddessmaker, it's normal to feel defeat from time to time but you know that you need to keep on your meds and therapy.  You need to talk to your doc when you get this low because you're off-balance chemically.  If s/he is not available immediately, change doctors.  I will pray you get the best care that you certainly deserve and that He gives you the strength to bear this cross to the best of your ability, to His glory.  I mean this in agape...call your doctor as this is undue suffering.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Guitarhero as much as I want to accept your last message I can't.The whole meds thing doesn't work for most..I don't want to be drugged up for life.I would rather go through my ups and downs on their own.I will be going to my church for counseling bc much of it is stress related to not being where I should be..I do hate to be as angered as I do get at times though.

Ah today feels weird.I hate having to rebuild from scratch but I feel so broken.I know God can only build what's broken.I hope that I can one day be unjacked up.There is so much wrong with me on my personlity and persceptions but I know that much of it is payback for sins and not living properly.Conviction is a mother..not everything goes down smoothly when correction happens.But is what it is.I think I will be taking a break from this section of the board for a while.


----------



## Guitarhero

GoddessMaker said:


> Guitarhero as much as I want to accept your last message I can't.The whole meds thing doesn't work for most..I don't want to be drugged up for life.I would rather go through my ups and downs on their own.I will be going to my church for counseling bc much of it is stress related to not being where I should be..I do hate to be as angered as I do get at times though.
> 
> Ah today feels weird.I hate having to rebuild from scratch but I feel so broken.I know God can only build what's broken.I hope that I can one day be unjacked up.There is so much wrong with me on my personlity and persceptions but I know that much of it is payback for sins and not living properly.Conviction is a mother..not everything goes down smoothly when correction happens.But is what it is.I think I will be taking a break from this section of the board for a while.




G-d provided the plants and minerals for as much healing as is prayer to heaven.  If there is a chemical imbalance that can be helped, then suffer to find the right combination for awhile to have a better quality of life under medical supervision which is implement a combination of counseling and medicinal therapy.  Imbalance can be a danger not only to you, but to others around you.  If you don't give it a try, then you have not availed yourself of help and solutions that Creator has given us.  This is a very serious situation and running away from the truth is not going to rectify the situation. If counseling doesn't help solely, it's time to move onto that which can help you.  Lots of people think G-d will provide a magic prayer bullet when He's saying, "take the medicine."


----------



## glamchick84

How do you know, if you're called to be a prophet? because God isn't telling me anything...I want to know my purpose. I know it's with helping and possibly leading others but I dont know. I sometimes carry the burden of others, just meeting random people something. I can see or feel sometimes when people are calling out for help. I met a young woman today and I wanted to befriend her so bad because I felt like she was going through a lot. but my shyness got that the best of me and I let her go w/o getting her number (because i felt like a weirdo). Maybe i am crazy!! if i see her again, than I know theres purpose somewhere.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Tonight was mind blowing.It showed me alot about my issues.I need to stop playing patch work on old stuff.I wonder why trying to put the new me in the old me don't work at all.It comes out in a insane anger.Its time to let some folks go some hurt go.It won't feel good but it will be better.I have gotten to comfortable being depressed,angry,and sad.I think because I feel that the only way I'm noticed.I'm tired of being sick and tired.I'm tired of running from the fight before I get there.

I never cry in bible study bc its bible study it ain't suppose to be that deep but yo tonight was like omg this word was for me and then my lady pastor just rubbed my back on the alter..I was the last one on there..I snot nosed false lashes wet but I didn't care bc I had to leave this crap at the alter..

I apologize for coming in this thread and being a bleeding wound.It's not Godly at all.Its not true to what God called me to be.If any know my real name they know its not a true testament to what I was named..I want to be used so its time to do what God has said,tithe,following through and let weight go so it doesn't slow me down anymore..I pray everyone will be awesome tomorrow..its a great day


----------



## lilanie

I am thanking God in advance for all His mercy and grace on all LHCF members...


----------



## Prudent1

GoddessMaker said:


> Tonight was mind blowing.It showed me alot about my issues.I need to stop playing patch work on old stuff.I wonder why trying to put the new me in the old me don't work at all.It comes out in a insane anger.Its time to let some folks go some hurt go.It won't feel good but it will be better.I have gotten to comfortable being depressed,angry,and sad.I think because I feel that the only way I'm noticed.I'm tired of being sick and tired.I'm tired of running from the fight before I get there.
> 
> I never cry in bible study bc its bible study it ain't suppose to be that deep but yo tonight was like omg this word was for me and then my lady pastor just rubbed my back on the alter..I was the last one on there..I snot nosed false lashes wet but I didn't care bc I had to leave this crap at the alter..
> 
> I apologize for coming in this thread and being a bleeding wound.It's not Godly at all.Its not true to what God called me to be.If any know my real name they know its not a true testament to what I was named..I want to be used so its time to do what God has said,tithe,following through and let weight go so it doesn't slow me down anymore..I pray everyone will be awesome tomorrow..its a great day


Who says you can't cry in bible study lemme at 'em. You cry when you feel like crying girlee! I was in bed praying the other morning and just broke down crying when I reflected on the goodness of God. No, our worlds are far from perfect but we press on. We support and pray for each other here on the forum and we KIM bible in hand. Bleed all you want to, just don't stay there bleeding (think woman w/ the issue of blood). Just realize that the blood will coagulate when the right stuff is on the inside of you (and he is). Then you may have an ugly scab while you are healing but one day the scab will fall off. Then you will be well/ whole. God has called you to be a mighty woman for him. A lot of us can see that but you can't. It's not time for you to see it. Keep ya head up @GoddessMaker, your redemption draweth nigh. Here is a song I'd like to share with you by Canton Jones. God is love. Everytime you hear the song replace the word love with* God*. Tell me how you feel as that realization sinks in.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bMyt26sKJWE
*I Believe In Love (Lyrics)*

Verse:
I do believe in love (2X)
Love is inspirational
Your love is sensational
I do believe, Oh
I believe, Oh I do believe in love
Verse:
I won’t give up on love (2X)
It’s easy to see
That love didn’t give up on me
I won’t give up
No matter what, I won’t give up
Oh, I won’t give up on love
Verse:
We should give love a try (2X)
Love can only free us
Love will never fail us
I do believe, I do believe
I, I do believe in love yeah
Verse:
Don’t give up on love (2X)
(Let me tell you about love)
Love will make you smile
When you feel like crying
Love will make you live
When you feel like dying
Love will come and get ya
When you feel you’re stranded
Love won’t walk away
Love gives understanding
And if it’s love you’re lacking
I just want to say
Reach deep in your heart and
Give some love away
Love
Give some love away (3X)
I believe in love (2X)


----------



## Prudent1

A short but sweet song for whoever needs it. All God wants is to be first in our hearts! 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iG6yLTKym9E
*You Have My Heart (Lyrics)*- Canton Jones

Verse:

You have my heart

In the good times and the bad

When I’m happy and I’m sad

You have my heart

You have my heart no matter come what may

I won’t be ashamed to say, that you have my heart

Chorus:

Oh you have my heart

And no matter where I go, I will always let it show

That you have my heart

And in all that we go through

I will always be with you cause you have my heart


----------



## Guitarhero

How can one remove social responsibility from the walk in Christ?  I don't give a rat's behind how much it's "dogmatized," if you've done wrong, you've done wrong and you wadn't Jesus in that moment.  But get this, the ramnifications are international, bro, and throughout the generations!   What the hay?  I mean, there truly is a difference between how our clearer brothers view truth and their responsibility under Christ.  For Pete's sake!  Don't you get it...."Jesus died for YOUR sins?"    He's still bleedin' dood.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*"And God spoke to Elijah, Elijah, go out and stand on the mountain                 before the Lord." And behold, the Lord passed by, and a great                 and strong wind tore into the mountain and broke the rocks in                 pieces before the Lord, but God was not in the wind; and after                 the wind, an earthquake, but God was not in the earthquake; and                 after the earthquake, a fire, but the Lord was not in the fire;                 and then after the fire came a still, small voice."*
I Kings 19: 11-12

[/FONT]


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Today was super fantastically awesome.I got to go to both my church's prayer breakfast and singles event.Both were great.The breakfast was so good and then I could eat the food since they did turkey products instead of pork.The pastor was on fire.I'm not a morning person so I didn't do alot of talking at my table but I asked one of ladies are you finished with your plate that was on my table she was like yes.That sparked something in her bc she went around asking could she help others at their table..Lord I just did what I felt you wanted..didn't mean to start nothing..

Then at the singles even which was small it was still great.It was a a lunch and q and a type of set up.One of the Rev that is a guy seems to be sweet on me.He gave me to kisses on the cheek..I don't think he does that with just everyone or I hope not.I messed with him bc he seems to be the ladies man type but his testimony was great.He is cute through.I was asked by one of the lady Rev if I was in any ministry and if I was a member.I said no to the ministry but yes I was a member..she was like ok you need to be in the singles ministry your fashionable,well spoken and motivating..so I think I will be apart of prayer ministry and singles..This will be awesome journey in my spiritual life.I want God in alot of ways so its time to submit to his word and do the work to make it happen.

I also am learning my mouth is like wow.I have power in this mouth,it's my gift and notice it can make or break atmospheres so I really need to watch what I say.Have a blessed restful weekend.


----------



## aribell

I'm increasingly more convinced that there really is only one answer to the vast majority of the questions we have for the Lord: Grow in holiness, walk in the Spirit, and die to the self (soul life).

Of course, we do have practical questions and needs. But if we are abiding in the Lord through holiness, faith and self denial, then we will simply be in His flow. We'll hear Him clearly and accurately, our needs will be provided for, and we'll be where we need to be when we need to be there.

But there just aren't any shortcuts. I believe that often the patience that waiting on the Lord requires isn't necessarily about _Him_ so much as it is about _us_ being formed and fashioned into what we need to be to truly hear Him and carry out His will.
_________________________________________________

Edifying Message: "God Wrote Your Scenario" -Derek Prince
http://www.omegaministry.org/Messages/God-Wrote-Your-Scenario-Part-1.wma


----------



## aribell

GoddessMaker said:


> I got into a debate at work that fat people aren't allowed to be with good people.I have never known a fat chick who gets a prize in a man..she always has to settle for alot of nonsense.I know there always is exemptions to the rule.I'm at a point that I want something more in life I just can't be bother with nonsense.I was sorta turned off a bit today when my office mother said are you on pills you are up and down and I keep going to down because it's whats comfortable what I know.I don't know what happy is or joy I haven't experienced that.I don't care if I live anymore I could die in traffic.Life is not sacred for me it would be a mind ease..Im tired of being there for others but not for me..which makes me not want to be there for anyone..


 
I know this is late--just read it. But the fact is that tons of women of all shapes, sizes, colors, and levels of attractiveness are dealing with nonsense from unworthy men. It has little to do with size and everything to do with personal choices. Women get who they allow in their lives. 

I think discerning the intentions behind people attempting to pigeonhole a group of people into the "leftovers" category is important. It only serves to bolster their own sense of superiority and weed out competition because they can make you feel like you're out of the running.


----------



## hair_rehab

I thank God that Hurricane Irene has come and gone and left very little damage in my area. God was very gracious to everyone here. I love how the people in this community come together and help each other out in times of need. Even though I had to go without power for a while, sometimes it's relieving to not have it around because you often allow it to rob you of genuine quiet time with the Lord.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

God I love you I love you on today because you have loved me in a special way..I know everyday won't be like this but today  was good.No one one gave me a thing I just made the best of what I have.I am enjoying my coworkers and I am learning to be gentle on myself even though that is mad hard.But I think back to my counseling session at church God I don't know what today may bring but help me to go in the path you desire.Its a day by day..how foolish of me Lord to plan my future when I haven't consulted you first.maybe that's why certain things haven't gone the way I desired.


----------



## Laela

GoddessMaker... I love your new pix!!

Have a great day, chica...


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I'm so tired right now.I don't know if it means I'm going a low point right now but I am.I'm tired of trying to be accomdating to others.I'm tired of working at my place of employment.I am damaged goods here and there nothing I can do to make that any better.I want to cry bc Im tired of being rejected.Instead of ppl just giving me a bit of space they just say f you and act as though they are more important.I think I will be deleting all office numbers from my cell which will make it defintely empty.But it doesn't matter.One day I may get a good social group.Its sad that I have a better social life on this site than in real life.


----------



## Guitarhero

Speaking of self-esteem, I find myself great!!!  It's just the _other_ people who don't find me so great.     It's not what they think, it's what I know that He created, loves and provides for.


----------



## InVue

Lord I love you, and I thank you for healing my body. I am convinced that there is nothing you cannot do when we believe and trust you.  

If there is anyone reading this that is sick I pray that you touch, heal and make them whole right now in the Name of Jesus!


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Lord right now I come to you in prayer.Only you can handle this situation.See  my money isn't running long enough.I'm scared to pay full tithes bc I'm narrow in my sight about provision.I only feel that is for some not all.When my pastor was doing bible study and was talking about bills getting paid I was like well Idk I haven't had that type of blessing but I am grateful that I do have a job right now which is a blessing within itself.

Right now I feel Im on a tight rope.I need extra money so I can get this credit card debt down and gone and I need to build a small savings so I won't have to use those cards so much.I have a interview for a call center and I have worked there before so I know it won't be too hard.
In the same breathe I want to take some classes at church about praying and the other about purpose in life but they are at night.I won't be able to attend bible study or church regularly as my schedule will be all over the place.

I don't know what to do.I know the flesh is saying bump the church stuff and make the money but there is another part that really wants to foster my walk in Christ like never before.I wish there were happy medium.Please pray my praying ladies.I need it.


----------



## LoveisYou

I need my Heavenly Father more than ever I need Him


----------



## Honi

It takes the Holy Spirit to understand that you can receive the good you don't deserve because Jesus took your bad.


----------



## aribell

Sometimes it really is time to give up--never on the Lord, but on our own dreams and plans.


----------



## Pooks

I so hate feeling like this. So frustrated. Round and around, same mistakes. Wow, seems like I'mma really have to pray hard. Real hard. Without ceasing hard. Lord please bridle my little fiery member and help me to give soft answers. Heart hurts. Tired...


----------



## bellatiamarie

i need a healing for my soul.


----------



## Guitarhero

When you don't comprehend what's happening and why, it's okay to question.  Express it to Him.  Work it all out.  But realize this, those who are evil, getting everything they want, they are living in hell without G-d but don't realize it.  In your moment of great stress, you're not living in hell, you're living with Him.


----------



## DreamLife

I need to get back in the Word and keep praying. I need to stay consistent with all the aspects of my life that need change...praying for wisdom.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Lord I wrote out all I have a desire to do in this life.I really would like to see all these things come to pass however I know what you have me here for is always going to take over.I really wish my desires and your plan so to speak would align.I'm sick and tired of being sick and tired.I'm ready for things to align so I won't have to waste energy spinning my wheels.I want to make money,I want to use the money for great causes and help others develop.I pray this happens soon.


----------



## myhair84

I thank you Lord for leading me. I pray I follow where you lead.

Sent from my HTC Glacier using HTC Glacier


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I pray everyone lady on this section has a blessed awesome week even with it being short.I hope those who are struggling in anyway get renewed spirits to keep moving as he gave us our portion of the struggle that he knew we would be a good fit for.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

Father I know what I want to do, but let your will be done in me so that I may do whatever you would have me do...


----------



## Guitarhero

Sorry to say that, if you were once a christian and converted to another faith, you should be happy enough not to blame others for not following you.  I always wish you well in your endeavors yet, there remains your hidden agenda.

Sorry to say that, I have supported your choices yet, there remains your hidden agenda.

Sorriest to say that, you were lying in the woodchips like a viper, looking for fabricated blame and error  because of your choice.  One ought not attribute evil to those who have not committed it.  That makes you a hypocrite as you casually put down others' religious choices because they "stupidly don't follow."   Happy to say, that is not my problem.

Happiest to say, I'm glad for my own choices.  They are choices and everyone has one.  They are not one in the same with evil nor heresy.  Let every one follow his conscience to the best of his ability.


----------



## Laela

May sound like a cliche to some, but I know it is not:  
God is Good ALL the time, and ALL the time, God is Good!


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

Father let Holy Spirit have full dominion over me today and always...


----------



## divya

Holding on by a string...not really sure where i am but...holding on...

http://youtu.be/-hSyfGuDtgY


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

God I really need you rebuild me bc if not I will self destruct.I notice for the last 2 days I have been beat down at work mentally and keep messing up.I want to quit and just go bc I'm tired but God keeps me here for some reason.Tonights bible study was tithing and managing your 90percent..it hit my like a ton of bricks bc I know deep down inside I don't trust God and its not that he can't but he seems to not want to for me..like not if can but will he do it..


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Lord why don't you respond.Kill me if you will not answer me.I'm sick of this life and all that comes with it.I already feel partially dead inside bc of all the nonsense around me.And no comfort insight.You see me with a bledding heart but you chose to look the other way and not send anyone to help.I'm tired of hearing about everyone else success and those esp who aren't christian getting married and happy and  such.I really wish I could muster enough motivation for myself as I do for others.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

No longer a New Yorker...a Floridian I am...whoo-hoo!!!


----------



## Laela

^^^ Congrats on your move, N&W!!! God is good... Amein~


----------



## Laela

"It is a paradox of Christianity that  true strength is found in weakness. Jesus himself embodied the world's  idea of weakness, even to the point of submitting to an excruciating  death. However, just as Christ's saving power worked through that  "weakness," so God's power is often most visible in the midst of  suffering, humility, and weakness."

2 Corin 12:9-10
_And he said unto me,  My grace is sufficient for thee: for my strength is made perfect in  weakness. Most gladly therefore will I rather glory in my infirmities,  that the power of Christ may rest upon me. __Therefore  I take pleasure in infirmities, in reproaches, in necessities, in  persecutions, in distresses for Christ's sake: for when I am weak, then  am I strong._

Take heart..your impact for the Kingdom of God is more profound than you may think or believe! :heart2: Amein~



GoddessMaker said:


> Lord why don't you respond.Kill me if you will not answer me.I'm sick of this life and all that comes with it.I already feel partially dead inside bc of all the nonsense around me.And no comfort insight.You see me with a bledding heart but you chose to look the other way and not send anyone to help.I'm tired of hearing about everyone else success and those esp who aren't christian getting married and happy and  such*.I really wish I could muster enough motivation for myself as I do for others.*


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Laela said:


> ^^^ Congrats on your move, N&W!!! God is good... Amein~


Thank you, Laela...God is good!!!!!!  Amein~


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I had a lovely convo with my boss and our admin in the office they are like my spritual mother and papa.I can be transparent and not feel stupid.I am my most worst enemy.I erase the things God has made me.Like if I get a good review I knock it bc its not stellar and the best.I want to be error-less in life in all aspects..perfectionism at its finest.I wish I could be ok being good and not feel like a total waste of life.


----------



## aribell

I really take nothing for granted spiritually anymore.  Appearing good or spiritual doesn't mean anything.  People and things either flow in line with God's revealed Word or they don't.  There's nothing that God is speaking to someone that will contradict what He already said.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Lord am I wrong for wanting better? Am I wrong for telling my clients to trust you and give it all to you and I don't believe it for myself? See God I don't doubt your abilities bc I see if in others but where I doubt is if you will do it for me.I know I'm not perfect and I know I'm not doing it all right but I know you say Lord you never see the righteous forsaken..Lord please don't forsake me I know my heart is right help me be able to give up the areas I fal.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

the blood still has miraculous power!!!!!!!!

What can wash away my sins, nothing but the blood of Jesus


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

Jesus gave all...giving all back to him is the least that we can do


----------



## Guitarhero

Why do I stay where I've landed and others have defected?  I stay because that's where I've landed and I find the eucharist central to everything.  Without it, I wouldn't stay and it's the only place I can receive it as it is.  It's quite simple.  The rest can be considered legalism...but it is the gift of the eucharist that is miraculous.  It's all personal choice that should not be forced upon others.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I'm so scared right now that I will be homeless.No I haven't lost my job nor have a eviction notice but because I can't seem to get perky or be fake like most of society.I just want to be peppy so I can at least act as though I'm grateful.I'm sadden by having to help ppl get into shelters and such.I know that has to be a great deal of pain and fear.I hope all that I'm giving away will help others majorly..I don't want my life no matter how short it will be to be in vain.


----------



## Guitarhero

GoddessMaker said:


> I'm so scared right now that I will be homeless.No I haven't lost my job nor have a eviction notice but because I can't seem to get perky or be fake like most of society.I just want to be peppy so I can at least act as though I'm grateful.I'm sadden by having to help ppl get into shelters and such.I know that has to be a great deal of pain and fear.I hope all that I'm giving away will help others majorly..I don't want my life* no matter how short it will be to be in vain.*



What do you mean by that?


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Life isn't long in a blink of a eye its gone..Some feel they have a long time and I know that I don't..


----------



## Laela

*My strong contention is that the Church misunderstands the purpose of God’s judgments, and consequently, misrepresents His character to the world.  Rather than viewing all of God’s judgments and punishments from the perspective of the “spiritual man,” Christians have instead interpreted them out of the “natural man”—a man desiring retribution against his enemies. Most of us have been taught that the “natural man” spoken of by Paul in 1 Cor. 2:14 applies only to unredeemed man, however, Christians are just as capable of thinking and walking in the natural (carnal) realm.*   - Ken Eckerty


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

^^can I shou it.....AMEN!


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

For all the promises of God in him are yea, and in him Amen, unto the glory of God by us.


----------



## aribell

Ugh...Manifesting the fruit of the Spirit: FAIL


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

God thank you for sending my boss by today to say you are fine just as you are bc you were made in God's image.Stop taking 5 steps forward then giving back 6 bc you don't think you deserve it or not good enough.I almost cried in front of that man when he shared he had self image issues bc he didn't have a daddy to tell him he was good enough..just thinking of that makes me want to cry which I may bc that touched something deep within me..and what makes things worst I use to hate this man now I love him.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

By thy grace I desire to do thy will in everything...


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

God is Good, God is good to me, how could I let him down, he's been so good to me...


----------



## InVue

I enjoyed this and wanted to share with my wonderful sisters.

*POINTS ON HOW TO IMPROVE YOUR LIFE*

*Personality:*
1. Don't compare your life to others'. You have no idea what their journey is all about.

2. Don't have negative thoughts of things you cannot control. Instead, invest your energy in the positive present moment.

3. Don't over do; keep your limits.

4. Don't take yourself so seriously; no one else does.

5. Don't waste your precious energy on gossip.

6. Dream more while you are awake.

7. Envy is a waste of time. You already have all you need.

8. Forget issues of the past. Don't remind your partner of his/her mistakes of the past. That will ruin your present happiness.

9. Life is too short to waste time hating anyone. Don't hate others.

10. Make peace with your past so it won't spoil the present.

11. No one is in charge of your happiness except you.

12. Realize that life is a school and you are here to learn.

Problems are simply part of the curriculum that appear and fade away like algebra class but the lessons you learn will last a lifetime.

13. Smile and laugh more.
14. You don't have to win every argument. Agree to disagree.

*Community:*
15. Call your family often.

16. Each day give something good to others.

17. Forgive everyone for everything.

18. Spend time with people over the age of 70 & under the age of 6.

19. Try to make at least three people smile each day.

20. What other people think of you is none of your business.

21. Your job will not take care of you when you are sick.
 Your family and friends will. Stay in touch.
Life:

22. Put GOD first in anything and everything that you think, say and do.

23. GOD heals everything.

24. Do the right things.

25. However good or bad a situation is, it will change.

26. No matter how you feel, get up, dress up and show up.

27. The best is yet to come.

28. Get rid of anything that isn't useful, beautiful or joyful.

29. When you awake alive in the morning, thank GOD for it.

30. If you know GOD you will always be happy. So, be happy.

-DR. RANDY PAUSCH


----------



## Guitarhero

^^^He's the Carnegie Mellon professor, right?  He lived and died well.  Great post.


----------



## InVue

Glad you enjoyed it.  Yes, he reportedly wrote this to his wife and children before his death of pancreatic cancer.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

In the midst of it all, we can say "This is for you, Lord"...Hallelujah!  My God.... as I sit here tonight, I'm a living testimony that no matter where you are you can please God..no matter where you are you can give Him glory, with the tears flowing down, with the realities around you.  I can say "I will bless the Lord at all times, His praise shall continually be in my mouth...my soul shall make a boast in the Lord and the humble shall hear and be glad."  I need some help in here.........COME MAGNIFY THE LORD WITH ME, AND LETS EXALT HIS NAME TOGETHER."

The Lord is saying..."I am not finished with you, until my glory can be seen."  My glory must shine through...my workmanship is now being revealed."

*(words by Evang. Jackie McCullough)*

We must lift up the Name, that is above every name...that at the Name of Jesus...every knew shall bow and every tongue shall confess Jesus as Lord!


----------



## LilMissSunshine5

I was confused as to why I was tagged in this thread bc I don't post much in the Christian Forum (I'm in the Hair Forum 99% of the time), but funny enough, it must have been a God thing! I have fallen away from my personal time with God lately, haven't been to church in weeks, & haven't been able to get back on track spiritually...I read my daily scriptures on my phone, but I feel disconnected in a weird way! I need to draw closer to Him again


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I have to share this bc this is really hard for me but I paid my tithes today the full amount.Thank God for online giving bc  I would have not done it if it where left up to me to go and take it.This is hard for me bc I have trust issues like now all I have to work with is 300plus dollars but its what had do be done..It will be tight even more for now on since I want to be more obedient to Gods word.Lord I hope this was for not but I know the tithes helps others around me.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

*Throughout  the Bible, I see God always addressing people who lack something.  Thirsty? He invites you to drink. Tired? He says come rest. Hungry? He  says taste the bread of Life? Blind? I’ll help you see. Since God is in  the business of supplying that which we can’t give ourselves, why do  most of us rarely turn to Him as the Source He is? After all, God  supplies all of our needs according to His riches in Glory.  *

Bishop T.D. Jakes


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

One word of advice to you don't say 'it's going to be tight even more for now on', life and death is in the power of the tongue...when you give you must know that he is the supplier of your EVERY need..

Remember that God honors sacrifice, so if it didn't hurt it aint no sacrifice...





GoddessMaker said:


> I have to share this bc this is really hard for me but I paid my tithes today the full amount.Thank God for online giving bc I would have not done it if it where left up to me to go and take it.This is hard for me bc I have trust issues like now all I have to work with is 300plus dollars but its what had do be done..It will be tight even more for now on since I want to be more obedient to Gods word.Lord I hope this was for not but I know the tithes helps others around me.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

The man who has God for his treasure has ALL things in ONE....~ A.W. Tozer


----------



## Guitarhero

And the question of the day is:


Shimmie, just where have you been lady?  LOLOL  You know we all are not always one of opinion, but we each have lots to contribute and sometimes, you learn a differing perspective.  So, where ya been?  :update:  Singledom, stat!


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Lord I need a hug even though I got one or two while at work its not what is needed..I want to cry right now I'm so exhausted trying to keep up being a christian and being proper is becoming too much for me..I need strength not to go crazy.Being a christian is something very near and dear but I sorta wish I hadn't been brought up as one bc it gives me a complex as I'm older.Also I understand this whole positivity talk but can one not be brutally transparent without the whole over used life/death in the tongue I know that well but the truth at times is what it is..ok vent over your humble servant.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

^^my apologies I didn't know that my post earlier would be offensive to you...


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Iwanthealthyhair67 its not you I have had ppl tell me that in person alot and I'm often like do you think I didn't read that scripture..


----------



## Pooks

Lurve this song!! Blessings to you all.

http://m.youtube.com/index?desktop_uri=/&gl=US#/watch?v=muzGNerJtdI


----------



## MrsIQ

Why is it we cannot get out of the door to church on time!?!?  I'm dressed waiting on DD 12 to finish eating now that our discussion on church clothes is done!  We have the same talk every Sunday.  "You can dress causally 6 days and 22 hours of the week. These two hours you will put on a dress suitable for church!". 5 1/2 years and counting!  She keeps me praying!


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

MrsIQ I was just like your dd when I was that age.I never understood the need to wear a dress for church at all..


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

Service was awesome I'm grateful to you Father for placing me a a church were we are not bound by tradition and we don't but a timer on you...


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

Father, I won't let ANYTHING or ANYONE determine my praise, you are still worthy despite any situation that I might go through...I will praise you not based on how I feel, but because of all that you are and all that you have done for me...


----------



## Laela

Hi Pooks!

Blessing to you as well..

unfortunately, the link to your song appears broken. I'm getting a list of videos to watch later?


----------



## Shimmie

GoddessMaker said:


> MrsIQ I was just like your dd when I was that age.I never understood the need to wear a dress for church at all..



What a beautiful woman of God in your siggy picture.... 


"YOU"


----------



## locabouthair

thank you for the tag shimmie!


----------



## Leesh

All I can say to this is "Amen"! I needed this in so many ways!  I truly needed this in sooo many ways! Exactly at this moment in my life, Exactly!!!


----------



## locabouthair

Dear Lord please comfort all those who have lost a loved one.


----------



## Poohbear

Shimmie - why did you tag me to this thread just a few minutes ago? erplexed I've glanced at this thread before and I believe I've even commented in it.


----------



## SUPER SWEET

Thanks shimmie ((((hugs))))) we've missed you!


----------



## naijamerican

Thanks for tagging me.  I had an unexpectedly exhausting weekend and I can only hope that I can recover physically and spiritually.  Actually, I'm more faithful about the latter than the former.


----------



## Keen

naijamerican said:


> Thanks for tagging me.  I had an unexpectedly exhausting weekend and I can only hope that I can recover physically and spiritually.  Actually, I'm more faithful about the latter than the former.



So glad to know somebody is thinking of you. Shimmie


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Thanks for the tag, sis...I miss you


----------



## sunnysmyler

I too wanna thank you for the tag Shimmie. I needed to hear (read) that! Thank you Father for reminding me!


----------



## blazingthru

Welcome Back Shimmie, you have certainly been missed.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

JESUS!

sometimes that's all you can say and sometimes that's all you need to say...


----------



## GodsPromises

Shimmie, thanks for the tag, God knows what I need when I need it, and this is for sure needed at this time.


----------



## Guitarhero

We never know who is our friend in a place we never knew they would be.  I am grateful for that man right now.  Thank G-d.


----------



## empressaja

Thanks for the tag Shimmie! Nice to know someone is thinking about you on these innanets


----------



## lovenharmony

Thank you for the tag Shimmie!  I needed to be uplifted today.


----------



## Aveena

The Psalms
23

The LORD Is My Shepherd
A Psalm of David.

1 	 The LORD is my shepherd; I shall not want.
2 	 He maketh me to lie down in green pastures:

he leadeth me beside the still waters. Rev. 7.17
3 	 He restoreth my soul:

he leadeth me in the paths of righteousness for his name's sake.
4 	 Yea, though I walk through the valley of the shadow of death,

I will fear no evil: for thou art with me;
thy rod and thy staff they comfort me.
5 	 Thou preparest a table before me in the presence of mine enemies:

thou anointest my head with oil;
my cup runneth over.
6 	 Surely goodness and mercy shall follow me all the days of my life:

and I will dwell in the house of the LORD for ever.



Thanks for the tag!


----------



## Honi

To wait upon God:

Requires patience - the will to wait

Requires you to pause for further instruction - wait for timing or direction

Requires you to have a calm acceptance of whatever God is doing in your life - trust he knows better than I do.


----------



## Iammoney

thanks for tagging me shimmie


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

God I come before you and this site Lord I know your ways are not my ways but can you show me some insight on my life.I have been having the more unlikely people pour into me.My supervisor isn't suppose to pour into me God.He may be a man of God but this is the office in spite of the office overall aura of despartion.He tells me I'm not happy with myself that I'm beauitful as is I just can't let that sink in.I may think I'm pretty but beauitful the sky you crafted God is beauitful but me no there too many scars to be found in the same way.

I have been having this burning rush to help as many as I can even after tithing in full..That has been scaring me bc Lord knows I'm not rich at all.But God can make a way..I pray this Saturday women's conference that my other coworker wants me to speak at will go off well..not my will but his will to share my testimony is going to be hard bc I know me I can be too raw for most chicks but if I can help 1 it was worth the shame.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

^^Though you may not like the job/environment that Father has placed you there for such a time as this, it doesn't matter who does the 'pouring' accept what the Lord is offering you, he knows exactly what we need when we need it and he uses whom he choses to do his will...


----------



## Guitarhero

Let's pray for justice for all people worldwide and that mistakes are brought to the light.


----------



## Aveena

GoddessMaker said:


> God I come before you and this site Lord I know your ways are not my ways but can you show me some insight on my life.I have been having the more unlikely people pour into me.My supervisor isn't suppose to pour into me God.He may be a man of God but this is the office in spite of the office overall aura of despartion.He tells me I'm not happy with myself that I'm beauitful as is I just can't let that sink in.I may think I'm pretty but beauitful the sky you crafted God is beauitful but me no there too many scars to be found in the same way.
> 
> I have been having this burning rush to help as many as I can even after tithing in full..That has been scaring me bc Lord knows I'm not rich at all.But God can make a way..I pray this Saturday women's conference that my other coworker wants me to speak at will go off well..not my will but his will to share my testimony is going to be hard bc I know me I can be too raw for most chicks but if I can help 1 it was worth the shame.



As much as I dislike offering advice I just wanted to say this:

Whatever you say at the conference ... let it be an encouragement to yourself as well.  Don't offer yourself up for shame   Let your words encourage yourself and it will be encouraging to others as well.  ok?


----------



## firecracker

God Bless you Shimmie!  Thanks for the tag.  I had no idea there was a Christian Random Thoughts thread.  Jesus take da wheeeeeeelllll! ;o)  Hello everyone.


----------



## Laela

The devil can't steal my Joy, my Joy
The devil can't steal my Joy...
No matter what he sends my way
The devil can't steal my Joy.

_Because_...

My Joy is secure in the Lord, the Lord,
My Joy is secure in the Lord
No matter what may come my way
My Joy is secure in the Lord.

_That's why_...

The devil can't steal my Joy
The devil can't steal my Joy...
No matter what he sends my way
The devil can't steal my Joy!


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Aveena and Iwanthealthyhair67 I will take both of your responses to heart.I guess in my mind I didn't want to be loved or cared about by anyone at work...that suppose to unprofessional as your needs should be taken care of by your family..but I will take my help where it comes even though it wasn't what I thought it would be.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

GoddessMaker if he is in the family of God then he is also your family ; )...


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

Thank you God for giving me an inheritance, I am a joint heir with Christ


----------



## gn1g

This is from my daily devotion:

The _Lord your God _who is going before you will fight for you.  selah


It is . . . difficult for the Lord to fight our battles for us when we insist upon trying to fight them ouRselves.  Our interference hinders his work.  C.H.P.


----------



## gn1g

Hebrews 4:12 

" For the word of God is *alive* and active. Sharper than any double-edged sword, it penetrates even to dividing soul and spirit, joints and marrow; it judges the thoughts and attitudes of the heart. "


This is my all time favorite scripture it sums up everything, especially when people ask me questions like why I believe and why I read his word. OMG his word abides in me and this is what it does. * Now you tell me what it does not do?*


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

gn1g

I couldn't come up with anything ...


----------



## Laela

(((Shimmie))) 

I miss you! :heart2:


----------



## gn1g

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> @gn1g
> 
> I couldn't come up with anything ...


 
That's what I'm talking about, and wheeeew I can go on an on about His word it does not return void but ACCOMPLISHes that what it is sent to!!


----------



## PinkPeony

Shimmie thanks for the tag.


----------



## InVue

Thinking aloud on these scriptures

*Finally, my brethren, be strong in the Lord, and in the power of his might. Put on the whole armour of God, that ye may be able to stand against the wiles of the devil. For we wrestle not against flesh and blood, but against principalities, against powers, against the rulers of the darkness of this world, against spiritual wickedness in high places. Wherefore take unto you the whole armour of God, that ye may be able to withstand in the evil day, and having done all, to stand.* _Eph 6:10-13_

God don't have no need for weaklings especially in this day and time. Saints got to be radical, uncompromising, and strong. The enemy has stepped up his tactics and is playing for keeps. Too many souls are going into eternity without God. Life is uncertain for all of us no matter your age. It's time to make peace with your creator. 

My soul is stirred and my heart is heavy. We believers got to step up and wrestle souls out of the hands of the enemy. Who cares what others think about us...Time out for feeling sorry for ourselves, seeking carnal desires,  and having needy mentalities. Time to pat yourself on the back, get up, move on and be about your our Lord's business.


----------



## makeupgirl

thanks for the tag Ms Shimmie


----------



## Nice & Wavy

This board keeps me going.......


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

InVue that's one of my favourite scriptures ...I think that many don't realize that we are soldiers in an army, when we recognize that we are in a war our whole mentality will change, it's detrimental that we get it...


----------



## lana

Random thought: Boy I wish she wouldn't walk around telling everyone she is an ordained minister of God when just yesterday we all heard her curse some guy out on the phone. 

Okay that's all, been bothering me for a while. Thanks!


----------



## InVue

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> InVue that's one of my favourite scriptures ...I think that many don't realize that we are soldiers in an army, *when we recognize that we are in a war our whole mentality will change, it's detrimental that we get it*...



*
Amen!*


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I'm so emotionally bankrupt right now I don't know what I'm going to do.I want to be so great but I just can't seem to stay strong.I'm so done for this week.


----------



## Shimmie

Laela said:


> (((Shimmie)))
> 
> I miss you! :heart2:



Are you sure... ?

Now that I'm back and startin' stuff as always....

I missed you too, Precious Laela.   I love all of you.    I'm a tough cookie but I won't crumble in loving prayers for you.


----------



## Shimmie

Nice & Wavy said:


> This board keeps me going.......



and going.....


----------



## Shimmie

ella said:


> Shimmie thanks for the tag.





makeupgirl said:


> thanks for the tag Ms Shimmie


----------



## Pooks

Thanks for the tag Shimmie. I'm subbed to this thread, always good to e-see you. God bless.

____


My instrument is nothing without His anointing. So glad I learned a long time ago not to take any glory for myself when I minister in song. I'm just giving back to Him the gift He gave to me. Blessed to be a blessing. Thank you Lord.

___

Wishing you all wonderful weekends sisters.


----------



## Shimmie

Pooks said:


> Thanks for the tag Shimmie. I'm subbed to this thread, always good to e-see you. God bless.
> 
> ____
> 
> 
> My instrument is nothing without His anointing. So glad I learned a long time ago not to take any glory for myself when I minister in song. I'm just giving back to Him the gift He gave to me. Blessed to be a blessing. Thank you Lord.
> 
> ___
> 
> Wishing you all wonderful weekends sisters.



  God's blessings to you too Pooks 

Your post and message of love to 'us' is beautiful......just like you.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

I'm in Kingsland, GA!  Still on my journey to Florida.  Can't wait to do what the Lord has called me to do there!!!!


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Shimmie said:


> and going.....


----------



## Shimmie

Nice & Wavy said:


> I'm in Kingsland, GA!  Still on my journey to Florida.  Can't wait to do what the Lord has called me to do there!!!!



Wow... enjoying God's earth.   

You and Hubbie are so obedient.   Jesus DID say 'Occupy til I Come'.  And that you are truly doing.  

Safe and blessed travels, my beloved sister; safe and blessed travels to you and Pastor 'A'.


----------



## Shimmie

Nice & Wavy said:


>



You and Hubbie are 'Literally' 'going'... with all of your travels.   This is 2nd Honeymoon for the two of you, with Jesus at the helm.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Shimmie said:


> Wow... enjoying God's earth.
> 
> You and Hubbie are so obedient.   Jesus DID say 'Occupy til I Come'.  And that you are truly doing.
> 
> Safe and blessed travels, my beloved sister; safe and blessed travels to you and Pastor 'A'.


Thanks, sis....love you!


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Shimmie said:


> You and Hubbie are 'Literally' 'going'... with all of your travels.   This is 2nd Honeymoon for the two of you, with Jesus at the helm.


Yes, it is a 2nd Honeymoon...whoo-hoo


----------



## Shimmie

Nice & Wavy said:


> Yes, it is a 2nd Honeymoon...whoo-hoo


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I pray today's testimony I give will bless at least once.I can't believe I wanted to get defeated and not do it.My co worker went off on me and I just walked out.My boss and another coworker called and texted me telling me to get out of this funk and breathe..I will do just that today.



ETA:The testimony went well..I was shocked at the responses from people but God be all the glory as it is he who allowed all this to happen..now I pray I can find a good church home that is diverse and where I feel like Im somebody not just another non important person..


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Shimmie said:


>


Love it!!!!!

Hey sis...we made it here safely...whew, what a ride!!!


----------



## Renewed1

Lord, I'm asking that you show me that you are indeed "breaking through" in every area of my life. 

Financial
Physical (losing weight/growing healthy hair, etc)
Ministry
Love life
Friendships/relationships

I've been in limbo


----------



## Shimmie

Nice & Wavy said:


> Love it!!!!!
> 
> Hey sis...we made it here safely...whew, what a ride!!!



Home Sweet Home ... Be it ever so humble for it is filled with the full and loving presence of the Lord.    Amen.  

Congratulations on your new home and new beginning.  

Hubble was 'wheeling' on that road...


----------



## Shimmie

GoddessMaker said:


> I pray today's testimony I give will bless at least once.I can't believe I wanted to get defeated and not do it.My co worker went off on me and I just walked out.My boss and another coworker called and texted me telling me to get out of this funk and breathe..I will do just that today.
> 
> 
> 
> ETA:The testimony went well..I was shocked at the responses from people but God be all the glory as it is he who allowed all this to happen..now I pray I can find a good church home that is diverse and where I feel like Im somebody not just another non important person..



 

Your home will always be in the heart of Jesus.   Nothing can ever take the place of you in God's loving heart.   :heart5:


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

@Shimmie your soo sweet.Yes my last church home I have been there on the books since 09 but I have never gone past 4 to 5 months at a time without huge breaks.I feel bad not pressing through esp after going to all these meeting for joining groups ie singles ministry and prayer ministry but I just don't feel compelled.I know we aren't suppose to go off emotion but I have no connection there.I wish the church I like wasn't soo far away..


I'm blessed.I have to say this until it sticks.I have a home-this has always been a issue as growing up I never felt at home anywhere.I have a job-not my career choice but I'm able to help others as long as I'm on assignment.I have people who care-this is very nerve-wrecking because I get scared and push them away but they keep coming and tell me I can't run.I'm in good health-I'm fat there are many people who are starving and I haven't missed a meal.I'm intelligent,pretty-not yet sold on beauitful yet,and am generous with my resources.I'm blessed bc with all the times I have tried to stop my life God didn't allow it.I remember when I was 15 and I cut myself badly bc I wanted out and when I awoke that cut was gone with no resemblance of it ever being there..scared me but now I can see God has something in my life for sure that will bless others.


----------



## kweenameena

Shimmie -Thanks for the tag. I initially wanted ignore this thread since I haven't been talking to God much. Well actually at all. I've been consumed with anger.

Now I'm ready to return to God and I'm grateful that I still have a chance.
RT: Please God help me learn to forgive. It's so hard but not forgiving is ruining my life.


----------



## Shimmie

GoddessMaker said:


> @Shimmie your soo sweet.Yes my last church home I have been there on the books since 09 but I have never gone past 4 to 5 months at a time without huge breaks.I feel bad not pressing through esp after going to all these meeting for joining groups ie singles ministry and prayer ministry but I just don't feel compelled.I know we aren't suppose to go off emotion but I have no connection there.I wish the church I like wasn't soo far away..
> 
> 
> I'm blessed.I have to say this until it sticks.I have a home-this has always been a issue as growing up I never felt at home anywhere.I have a job-not my career choice but I'm able to help others as long as I'm on assignment.I have people who care-this is very nerve-wrecking because I get scared and push them away but they keep coming and tell me I can't run.I'm in good health-I'm fat there are many people who are starving and I haven't missed a meal.I'm intelligent,pretty-not yet sold on beauitful yet,and am generous with my resources.I'm blessed bc with all the times I have tried to stop my life God didn't allow it.I remember when I was 15 and I cut myself badly bc I wanted out and when I awoke that cut was gone with no resemblance of it ever being there..scared me but now I can see God has something in my life for sure that will bless others.



You ARE indeed BEAUTIFUL and full of so much love ....


----------



## Shimmie

kweenameena said:


> Shimmie -Thanks for the tag. I initially wanted ignore this thread since I haven't been talking to God much. Well actually at all. I've been consumed with anger.
> 
> Now I'm ready to return to God and I'm grateful that I still have a chance.
> RT: Please God help me learn to forgive. It's so hard but not forgiving is ruining my life.



  For whatever/whomever hurt you.     I'm so happy that you are here.  Very happy.    

BTW:  anger did not succeed to consume you.   It never will.   You are God's daughter, an extention of His love, anger can never consume you.   It can only 'distract' you, but you will always overcome it's distractions.   Love lives and abides in you far greater than any distraction.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Shimmie said:


> Home Sweet Home ... Be it ever so humble for it is filled with the full and loving presence of the Lord.    Amen.
> 
> Congratulations on your new home and new beginning.
> 
> Hubble was 'wheeling' on that road...


Thank you, sis. 

Guess what?  I drove my car and he drove his!!!!!  I've never driven so far, yet it was such a blessing...a time with the Lord that I didn't have before the move.  I worshipped, cried, laughed and loved on Him and He with me.  I also listened to many sermons from Bishop TD Jakes which blessed me to no end!  The man encouraged me so much...I've got a new outlook on how the Lord is ordering my steps....I am blessed!


----------



## Laela

^^^ I'm glad you had a safe trip.. I love road trips!  And, someone done whizzed right on byGawjuh..


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Laela said:


> ^^^ I'm glad you had a safe trip.. I love road trips!  And, someone done whizzed right on byGawjuh..


...actually, I stayed in Suanee for 8 days...(I'm gonna get it now)

Thanks sis...I felt your prayers!


----------



## Shimmie

Nice & Wavy said:


> Thank you, sis.
> 
> Guess what?  I drove my car and he drove his!!!!!  I've never driven so far, yet it was such a blessing...a time with the Lord that I didn't have before the move.  I worshipped, cried, laughed and loved on Him and He with me.  I also listened to many sermons from Bishop TD Jakes which blessed me to no end!  The man encouraged me so much...I've got a new outlook on how the Lord is ordering my steps....I am blessed!



Praise God, for both of you.    You and Hubbie were both wheeling...


----------



## Shimmie

Laela said:


> ^^^ I'm glad you had a safe trip.. I love road trips!  And, someone done whizzed right on byGawjuh..



 done whizzed right by my home in Jacksonville....   

I'm still in MD though.    

The three of us are hooking up next Spring/Summer for sure.   

Get your Ballet Slippers ready.... gotta dance  :reddancer:


----------



## Laela

WHHAAAAAAA!!!?? 

hmpf!    <<< sponge hammer.. lol





Nice & Wavy said:


> ...actually, I stayed in Suanee for 8 days...(I'm gonna get it now)
> 
> Thanks sis...I felt your prayers!


----------



## Laela

She passed you, too? LOL


spring/summer sounds doable, for sure....   Don't have ballet slippers, can I just bring my bed slippers? lol





Shimmie said:


> done whizzed right by my home in Jacksonville....
> 
> I'm still in MD though.
> 
> The three of us are hooking up next Spring/Summer for sure.
> 
> Get your Ballet Slippers ready.... gotta dance  :reddancer:


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Shimmie said:


> done whizzed right by my home in Jacksonville....
> 
> I'm still in MD though.
> 
> The three of us are hooking up next Spring/Summer for sure.
> 
> Get your Ballet Slippers ready.... gotta dance  :reddancer:


Uh-oh.....

Yes...we are hooking up next Spring/Summer.....LOVE THIS!!!!  Let me know time and place, I'm there!!!


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Laela said:


> WHHAAAAAAA!!!??
> 
> hmpf!    <<< sponge hammer.. lol


----------



## Shimmie

Laela said:


> She passed you, too? LOL
> 
> 
> spring/summer sounds doable, for sure....   Don't have ballet slippers, can I just bring my bed slippers? lol



Yep ...     Our girl was zooming...and honeymooning with Hubbie  

  @ bed slippers      You can't dance in those.   They stick to the floor surface.   I tried to spin once  :reddancer:  -- my body turned one way and my feel stayed glued to the floor.    

I'll treat you to a brand new pair of official Ballet Slippers.   They'll be the real deal.   

:reddancer:


----------



## Laela

On patience with children:



_Texas Teacher & Little Boy's Cowboy Boots_

Did you hear about the Texas teacher who was helping one of her kindergarten students put on his cowboy boots?

He asked for help and she could see why. Even with her pulling and him pushing, the little boots still didn't want to go on.

Finally, when the second boot was on, she had worked up a sweat.
She almost cried when the little boy said, "Teacher, they're on the wrong feet." She looked and sure enough, they were.

It wasn't any easier pulling the boots off than it was putting them on.

She managed to keep her cool as together they worked to get the boots back on - this time on the right feet.

He then announced, "These aren't my boots."

She bit her tongue rather than get right in his face and scream, "Why didn't you say so?" like she wanted to. And, once again she struggled to help him pull the ill-fitting boots off his little feet.

No sooner they got the boots off and he said, "They're my brother's boots. My Mom made me wear 'em."

Now she didn't know if she should laugh or cry. But, she mustered up the grace and courage she had left to wrestle the boots on his feet again.

Helping him into his coat, she asked, "Now, where are your mittens?"

He said, "I stuffed 'em in the toes of my boots...."


----------



## Shimmie

Laela said:


> On patience with children:
> 
> 
> 
> _Texas Teacher & Little Boy's Cowboy Boots_
> 
> Did you hear about the Texas teacher who was helping one of her kindergarten students put on his cowboy boots?
> 
> He asked for help and she could see why. Even with her pulling and him pushing, the little boots still didn't want to go on.
> 
> Finally, when the second boot was on, she had worked up a sweat.
> She almost cried when the little boy said, "Teacher, they're on the wrong feet." She looked and sure enough, they were.
> 
> It wasn't any easier pulling the boots off than it was putting them on.
> 
> She managed to keep her cool as together they worked to get the boots back on - this time on the right feet.
> 
> He then announced, "These aren't my boots."
> 
> She bit her tongue rather than get right in his face and scream, "Why didn't you say so?" like she wanted to. And, once again she struggled to help him pull the ill-fitting boots off his little feet.
> 
> No sooner they got the boots off and he said, "They're my brother's boots. My Mom made me wear 'em."
> 
> Now she didn't know if she should laugh or cry. But, she mustered up the grace and courage she had left to wrestle the boots on his feet again.
> 
> Helping him into his coat, she asked, "Now, where are your mittens?"
> 
> He said, "I stuffed 'em in the toes of my boots...."



   

Laela... I've been here...    As a teacher and with my own little ones when they were little.   

Oh do I have some 'shoe / boot / and socks' stories.


----------



## Shimmie

Nice & Wavy said:


> Uh-oh.....
> 
> Yes...we are hooking up next Spring/Summer.....LOVE THIS!!!!  Let me know time and place, I'm there!!!



Laela and I are coming after you with her 'Boot' story up thread.  

BTW:  I'm gonna treat you to a pair of new Ballet slippers too.    :reddancer:


----------



## InVue

Laela said:


> On patience with children:_Texas Teacher & Little Boy's Cowboy Boots_




 Hilarious.  Thanks for sharing Laela


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Lord Im tired.I'm tired of having to take meds to fall asleep.I'm tired of walking in anger instead of love.I'm tired of being on guard and having others who don't have theirs together tell me such in the most kind way they can.I'm tired of 8 page journal entries that start off with so much swearing and anger and end in a bit of hope and a desire to try again.I'm tired of this pain of wanting to know how to love,heal,and forgive which would lead to less anger and being able to handle my stress as I represent the kingdom.I'm so ready to be on point so I can help others but right now Lord I ask you place a extra dose of strength on those you have called on my life right now as I know I seem to be escalating to anger more.I'm ready for your peace I know you say your no respector of persons so Lord that peace would be nice and also that rest..Im ready to be filled with you and less of anger.I'm tired of feeling like walking away is the best way when it's not.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

GoddessMaker

Here are some scriptures that I know will be a source of help and comfort to you right now...I want you to remind you that there is no problem or situation that is bigger or more powerful than God...

The word of God says that by His stripes we WERE healed, which means you ARE healed but now there is something you must do...cast off the stronghold of heaviness and put on the garment of praise, I encourage you to press past your feelings and walk in healing that the Lord has already given you...


Deuteronomy 31:8 – The Lord himself goes before you and will be with you; he will never leave you nor forsake you. Do not be afraid; do not be discouraged.​


Deuteronomy 33:27 – The eternal God is your refuge, and underneath are the everlasting arms.​


Ecclesiastes 9:4 – Anyone who is among the living has hope.


Psalms 9:9 – The Lord is a refuge for the oppressed, a stronghold in times of trouble.​


Psalm 31:22,24 – You heard my cry for mercy when I called to you for help… Be strong and take heart, all you who hope in the Lord.​


Psalm 34:18, 19 – The LORD is close to the brokenhearted and saves those who are crushed in spirit. (19) A righteous man may have many troubles, but the Lord delivers him from them all.​


Psalm 37:23-24 – If the Lord delights in a man’s way, he makes his steps firm; though he stumbles, he will not fall, for the Lord upholds him with his hand.​


Psalm 43:5 – Why are you downcast, O my soul? Why so disturbed within me? Put your hope in God.​


Psalm 55:22 – Cast your cares on the Lord and he will sustain you; he will never let the righteous fall.​


Psalm 62:5 – Find rest, O my soul, in God alone; my hope comes from him.


Psalm 147:3 – He heals the brokenhearted and binds up their wounds.


Proverbs 12:25 – Anxiety in a man’s heart weighs it down (depression), but a good word cheers it up.​


Isaiah 26:3-4, Thou wilt keep him in perfect peace, whose mind is stayed on Thee: because he trusts in Thee. Trust ye in the LORD for ever: for in the LORD JEHOVAH is everlasting strength. (Perfect means complete. If I keep my part of the promise by staying steadfastly focused on the Lord Jesus Christ, He will keep His promise to give me His perfect peace. See also Philippians 4:6-7 below)​


Isaiah 35:10 – And the ransomed of the Lord will return. They will enter Zion with singing; everlasting joy will crown their heads. Gladness and joy will overtake them, and sorrow and sighing will flee away​


Isaiah 53:4 – Surely he took up our sicknesses and carried our sorrows.


Mark 9:23 – Everything is possible for him who believes.​


Romans 15:13 – May the God of hope fill you with all joy and peace as you trust in him, so that you may overflow with hope by the power of the Holy Spirit.​


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

^^

Philippians 4:6-7 – Be anxious for nothing, but in everything by prayer and supplication with thanksgiving let your requests be made known to God. And the peace of God, which surpasses all comprehension, will guard your hearts and your minds in Christ Jesus.

James 4:8 – Come near to God and he will come near to you. Wash your hands, you sinners, and purify your hearts, you double-minded.

James 4:10 – Humble yourselves before the Lord, and he will lift you up.

1 Peter 5:7 – Cast all your anxiety on him because he cares for you.

You are my lamp O Lord; the Lord turns my darkness into light. 2 Samuel 22:29

You have granted me life and favor, and Your care has preserved my spirit. Job 10:12

I will lie down in peace and sleep, for though I am alone, Oh Lord, you will keep me safe. Psalms 4:8

For You, O Lord, will bless the righteous; with favor You will surround him as with a shield. Psalm 5:12

No one whose hope is in you will ever be put to shame. Psalm 25:3

You are God my Savior, and my hope is in you all day long. Psalm 25:5

The LORD is close to the brokenhearted and saves those who are crushed in spirit. A righteous man may have many troubles, but the Lord delivers him from them all. Psalm 34:18, 19

Why are you downcast, O my soul? Why so disturbed within me? Put your hope in God, for I will yet praise him, my Savior and my God. Psalm 42:5

Cast your cares on the Lord and he will sustain you; he will never let the righteous fall. Psalm 55:22

Find rest, O my soul, in God alone; my hope comes from him. Psalm 62:5

You answer us with awesome deeds of righteousness, O God our Savior, the hope of all the ends of the earth and of the farthest seas. Psalm 65:5

For you have been my hope, O Sovereign LORD, my confidence since my youth. Psalm 71:5

But as for me, I will always have hope; I will praise you more and more. Psalm 71:14

I have put my hope in your word. Psalm 119:74

Sustain me according to your promise, and I will live…. Psalm 119:116a

The LORD upholds all those who fall and lifts up all who are bowed down. Psalm 145:14

He heals the brokenhearted and binds up their wounds. Psalm 147:3

Surely, there is a future, and your hope will not be cut off. Proverbs 23:18

Thou wilt keep him in perfect peace, whose mind is stayed on Thee: because he trusts in Thee. Trust ye in the LORD for ever: for in the LORD JEHOVAH is everlasting strength. (Perfect means complete. If I keep my part of the promise by staying steadfastly focused on the Lord Jesus Christ, He will keep His promise to give me His perfect peace. Isaiah 26:3-4 See also Philippians 4:6-7 below)

And the ransomed of the Lord will return. They will enter Zion with singing; everlasting joy will crown their heads. Gladness and joy will overtake them, and sorrow and sighing will flee away. Isaiah 35:10

No, I will not abandon you or leave you as orphans in the storm – I will come to you. John 14:18

I am leaving you with a gift – peace of mind and heart! And the peace I give isn’t fragile like the peace the world gives. So don’t be troubled or afraid. John 14:27

May the God of hope fill you with all joy and peace as you trust in him, so that you may overflow with hope by the power of the Holy Spirit. Romans 15:13

Therefore, since we have such a hope, we are very bold. 2 Corinthians 3:12

Nevertheless God, that comforts, those that are depressed, comforted us by the coming of Titus; And not by his coming only, but by the consolation wherewith he was comforted in you, when he told us your earnest desire, your mourning, your fervent mind toward me; so that I rejoiced the more. II Corinthians 7:6-7

I pray also that the eyes of your heart may be enlightened in order that you may know the hope to which he has called you, the riches of his glorious inheritance in the saints, and his incomparably great power for us who believe. Ephesians 1:18-19

Be anxious for nothing, but in everything by prayer and supplication with thanksgiving let your requests be made known to God. And the peace of God, which surpasses all comprehension, will guard your hearts and your minds in Christ Jesus. Philippians 4:6-7

May our Lord Jesus Christ himself and God our Father, who loved us and by his grace gave us eternal encouragement and good hope, encourage your hearts and strengthen you in every good deed and word. 2 Thessalonians 2:16-17

Grace and peace be multiplied to you in the knowledge of God and of Jesus our Lord, as His divine power has given to us all things that pertain to life and godliness, through the knowledge of Him who called us by glory and virtue, 2 Peter 1:2–3

_Dear GM,_

_Please allow God’s good word to cheer you up, it will make you whole. God’s word is the only true source of hope because it shows the will of Him who can help. Allow the hope of a good result to seep back into your heart. You will have to contonuously work at it. You will not feel like it. But do it anyway, your life depends on it, and contrary to what you are feeling, YOUR LIFE IS WORTH IT._


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

One more...

Isaiah 49:16 (NIV) ~ See, I have engraved you on the palms of my hands; your walls are ever before me.

My friend, the LORD will never let go of you. Your name is engraved on the palms of His hands and the wall of your life is ever before Him. He loves you and is constantly praying for you and thinking of you.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Iwanthealthyhair67 wow is all I can say..this is a blessing not only for me but anyone who is lurking.I feel bad but I know I can't operate in my bad feelings for long bc they will destroy me at work.My boss who I loved so much I guess I really didn't bc as I feel him going all hardcore on me for last nights events I see I don't nor can't care for anyone anymore on that level.I saw him as a father figure but now I see I have messed up one too many times and now I will have to fight for my job bc of my stupid mouth.I abore myself for always being my demise.I might as well resign and look into homeless shelters bc Im not able to see anything right now going well..its my fault so I guess we will see what will happen.I know if I had to fill unemployment it would be hard and bad.I want to cry but I can't cry over this..


----------



## Guitarhero

^^You won't resign, you'll fight until the end.  You can do it.  Don't despair, get help.  Is there a counselor you can talk out your feelings to?  I have a feeling your bosses realize this as well and that they are encouraging you.  Can you write them a formal letter or something or have a meeting with them?  I know you want your job.


----------



## Blessed2bless

Father Jehovah Nissi...You are my Love, my hope, my shield, My banner.... I trust you completely. Today is my new beginning.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

No my boss doesn't know actually.He knows somethings but not all.I want to do counseling where I can pay bc I need something more concreate for a while.Money is always a issue for me right now which adds to my fear..and I know God doesn't give me a spirit of fear but a spirit of strength.I'm going to battle until the end but I did clear my desk..


----------



## Guitarhero

GoddessMaker said:


> No my boss doesn't know actually.He knows somethings but not all.I want to do counseling where I can pay bc I need something more concreate for a while.Money is always a issue for me right now which adds to my fear..and I know God doesn't give me a spirit of fear but a spirit of strength.I'm going to battle until the end but I did clear my desk..



Maybe you could talk to a charitable org. that has free to low-cost counseling?  I meant that your boss (according to your previous postings) knows that you are struggling in some area and seems to be encouraging you to hang on.  I think it's fear, not money, keeping you from seeking the counseling.  It can be daunting, but if you take that first little step, you are taking a huge one.  Call your local hospital or university hospital and see if there are some ways to get free counseling.  I think there are programs out there.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Money is more so than fear.I know what I need to do but it's a bit stiffing to do it if you get that.


What a woman thinks on or mediates on she will be.So as I dwell on and mediate on the negative things I become progressively worst.I need a new day a new time to start a new.I almost feel weird wanting another chance but I know God didn't give life to live in such a deformed state.I think I need to have a chat with my friend..thank [email protected]Guitarhero..your the bestest..


At times I want to walk away God I mean I see so many being able to get their lives and have fun but I know you will not be mocked so I stay.I'm not happy Lord I want to have wholeness.One day it will be mine I just have to be willing to fight.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

GoddessMaker you already have wholeness everything that you need is in him however, it is a process, I pray that you become 'willing'...


----------



## SuchMagnificent

Father, first I want to ask for forgiveness..I want you to forgive me for all that I have done wrong..I want to thank you for for all that you have blessed me with..Thank you for allowing me to see another day, to have a job to go to, for food on my table, a roof over my head..Father, I thank you for everything you have done and everything you havent done..I know that with your grace and mercy, I can overcome all..
Father I am here to day to ask you to remove those feelings of despair, lonliness, and frustration from my heart..I know that with you all things are possible..In Jesus name, Amen.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

GoddessMaker

how did it go to work today....


----------



## Laela

I dislike suspense, but I'll hold on to God's unchanging Hands!


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I swear if I see the pharse it's a process Im going to pull my off my wig..I know its is I just wish the process wasn't soo grueling..

Iwanthealthyhair67 today and yesterday were a ok..its not as relaxed as it was but I can tell he has a soft spot for me bc he could go hard and fire me..so I will take it as long as I can..


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Shimmie said:


> @Laela and I are coming after you with her 'Boot' story up thread.
> 
> BTW:  I'm gonna treat you to a pair of new Ballet slippers too.    :reddancer:


Yayyyyyyyyyy.....


----------



## Guitarhero

Is extreme couponing gluttony?  What's the purpose of hoarding tons of grocery items if you have 2 folks in your family and you don't give to charity food kitchens or feed others?  Are we that hooked on being surrounded by "things?"  The smart man will portion away like the ants, working diligently, surely.  But there is definitely something to "give us this day, our DAILY bread."  I just don't get it.  Or do I?  Is there some place else where we hoard things?  Is that lack of trust or gluttony of another source?


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

^^^ I feel the same way which is why I won't be going overboard on hair products anymore..I gave away a 50gallon bin of things to my old church and it was a great feeling..but some believe they needed 300 packs of noodles to survive along with a ton of Snickers..some ppl use shopping like anything else to escape their pain and realities.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

okay then try 'methamorphosis' ...

Hang in there, all will work out for your good...



GoddessMaker said:


> I swear if I see the pharse it's a process Im going to pull my off my wig..I know its is I just wish the process wasn't soo grueling..
> 
> @Iwanthealthyhair67 today and yesterday were a ok..its not as relaxed as it was but I can tell he has a soft spot for me bc he could go hard and fire me..so I will take it as long as I can..


----------



## LongTimeComing

God, I will play the background.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Today is a great day.Why because I'm stepping outside of myself and looking at where I could be.I think I could be dead yesterday after this car cut me off badly..but God didn't allow it.Im having to study self love as I have gone through alot and believed that  to be a christian I shouldn't think of myself at all however God's word says without love I'm nothing...I also havea issue of feeling inferior..I guess its true one can't go based off how I feel bc they change like a water in a lake.


----------



## Laela

Today is Rosh Hashanah...

_L'Shanah Tovah Tikatevu_ to all !! 

God bless~


----------



## Renewed1

God I see YOUR people needing and praying and suffering. Lord stir up the blessing for your people. I trust in you Lord as you provide for the animals on this Earth. I know you will provide for us as well.

Thank you God, Amen.


----------



## LoveisYou

I got delivered and now I can tell the devil is trying to pull me back to  my old lifestyle, please stand with me in prayer on this issue


----------



## Shimmie

LoveisYou said:


> I got delivered and now I can tell the devil is trying to pull me back to  my old lifestyle, please stand with me in prayer on this issue




Hi  LoveisYou...

Remember when God removed Adam and Eve from the 'Garden' and assigned two angels to stand guard so that never again they could return to the place of their sin?  It was for their own protection.

For you, it is likewise

The door to the old lifestyle is closed .......... forever.    

You will always be free.  It is a gift from God to you His beloved.  God never takes away His gifts to us.


----------



## Shimmie

Laela said:


> Today is Rosh Hashanah...
> 
> _L'Shanah Tovah Tikatevu_ to all !!
> 
> God bless~



Shanah Tovah Loved One to you and Hubbie...


----------



## Shimmie

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> GoddessMaker
> 
> how did it go to work today....



You are so faithful.  You have been 'guarding' her with your heart and prayers.


----------



## Guitarhero

Laela said:


> Today is Rosh Hashanah...
> 
> _L'Shanah Tovah Tikatevu_ to all !!
> 
> God bless~



Thank you.  I actually forgot as I slacked this year.    Thank you and....May your name be written in the Book of Life!!!  G-d bless.


----------



## Laela

Shimmie, Guitarhero... blessings to you both!


----------



## crlsweetie912

Lord you have ALWAYS been there for me and my babies...
This year has been the WORST EVER for me in my entire life.
BUT YOU PROMISED that if I was not weary in my well doing, that in due season I would reap if I FAINTED NOT!
I can see the works of your hand after months of silence.
I know you were working on my behalf all along.
These past few weeks the word has been stirring in my heart and lips bringing me JOY in the midst of my life hurricaines!!!
I see the blessings beginning to manifest!
Not because of THINGS, but BECAUSE OF WHO YOU ARE I will bless your name and sing your praises all the days of my life!!!!
:reddancer:


----------



## Laela

Like a physical body, The Body of Christ has varied parts, with specific functions.  I'm effective knowing what my role is and not worrying about others' roles or how God uses them, because there are no 'big or little' Christians. We all have great value to Him, simply because He  made us and not we ourselves. Thank you Lord for my *Pinky Toe ministry**. 
_
"For as we have many members in one body, but all the members do not have the same function, so we, being many, are one body in Christ, and individually members of one another."_ -* Romans 12:4-5 *

*[*Tanya James]*


----------



## Chrissy811

You are the Potter, I am the clay. Mold me and make me, have Thine own way.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

every joint supplieth, even the pinky toe 



Laela said:


> Like a physical body, The Body of Christ has varied parts, with specific functions. I'm effective knowing what my role is and not worrying about others' roles or how God uses them, because there are no 'big or little' Christians. We all have great value to Him, simply because He made us and not we ourselves. Thank you Lord for my *Pinky Toe ministry**.
> 
> _"For as we have many members in one body, but all the members do not have the same function, so we, being many, are one body in Christ, and individually members of one another."_ -* Romans 12:4-5 *
> 
> *[*Tanya James]*


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

Just a little encouragement to anyone who stops by today....

A close friend and I was 'big-ing' God up this morning just sharing about what a blessing the Lord is to us, she said how she likes to see her cupboard full of stuff and I said I like to see lots of cleaning products   hey, everybody is different...

Having lots of stuff is nice but when you don't have anything and God comes through somehow it means so much more...today I had two big bills to pay and trust me afterwards I would have been left with $0, my sister called me a few minutes ago and says I'm gonna put $50 on your account, I didn't ask her for it she’s not working, I never mentioned it to my friend and I didn't ask Father but, HE knew...

$50 dollars seems like a little bit of money but right now that’s $50 more than I had so it feels like I’ve got $1000...he said he will supply our needs, now this doesn't mean than the cupboard will always be full and overflowing but it DOES mean that _every day our needs will be met..._All we need is plenty of Jesus...

sorry, do we have a testimony thread


----------



## aribell

I know that this is a very strange thing to be anxious about, but I think the Lord could be teaching me now how to abound.  Paul said "I have learned how to be abased and to abound."  Usually it's the tight spaces that cause worry, but now things are going so well and I keep pulling up the reigns.  I'm afraid of being caught up in the wisdom of the world.  It'd be better for me to not be known, to have no career and to make no money than to operate according to this world's mentality and to embrace its values.  

The devil wants us to glory in the pride of life, but we have to abase our _hearts_ no matter how much we may abound externally.

Wherever I end up, I can only pray that my heart would be single before the Lord.


----------



## LoveisYou

Shimmie said:


> Hi   @LoveisYou...
> 
> Remember when God removed Adam and Eve from the 'Garden' and assigned two angels to stand guard so that never again they could return to the place of their sin?  It was for their own protection.
> 
> For you, it is likewise
> 
> The door to the old lifestyle is closed .......... forever.
> 
> You will always be free.  It is a gift from God to you His beloved.  God never takes away His gifts to us.



Thanks so much Shimmie, I think it's one of my hardest struggle, I am afraid of "losing my salvation" though I KNOW I did nothing and can do nothing to earn it. I know this yet I struggle with it. Then I get down on myself. I really have to pray about this....


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I was at lunch today with a coworkers one who is very social popular type of guy.I wanted to feel bad for myself not being like him having a fh big group of friends and traveled but I will be happy in the season I'm in and now worry about it.If it was meant for me to be out there like that I would be.So I will be take joy in going home to a empty home not worrying about being knocked or worrying about attitudes from ppl..I would love to have a nice mix of friends to do things with but I figure if it was meant to be God would make it happen as I know God puts it together it's unmistakenly so..


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

no not strange at all, perhaps you've proven that you can be trusted with little now he's blessing you with much...




nicola.kirwan said:


> I know that this is a very strange thing to be anxious about, but I think the Lord could be teaching me now how to abound. Paul said "I have learned how to be abased and to abound." Usually it's the tight spaces that cause worry, but now things are going so well and I keep pulling up the reigns. I'm afraid of being caught up in the wisdom of the world. It'd be better for me to not be known, to have no career and to make no money than to operate according to this world's mentality and to embrace its values.
> 
> The devil wants us to glory in the pride of life, but we have to abase our _hearts_ no matter how much we may abound externally.
> 
> Wherever I end up, I can only pray that my heart would be single before the Lord.


----------



## foxee

Ephesians 3:20

Now to him who is able to do far more abundantly than all that we ask or think, according to the power at work within us.

Glory to God!


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I hope I will be able to one day look back and laugh smile about my younger years..I want that time now but I know I'm not there yet.I still get to hurt by things but I guess Im alive now.Before I felt dead seriously...I would walk around and felt nothing now I'm feeling  many emotions and that scares me because I can't process it.I feel joy but I feel bad for feeling this way bc I don't do everything right.I feel sadness but that is what is normal for me along with anger more so frustration.I often times feel stuck like peanut butter at the roof of your mouth..I want to look back and say wow GM you have grown so much from the sad,anger,talented yet too scared to go all the way in girl to this beauitful,smart,savvy,social butterfly with the most magnicient colored wings..my one day will come..


----------



## Pooks

'Time is filled with swift transitions, naught on earth unmoved can stand
Build your hopes on things eternal, hold to God's unchanging hand'


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

we've got power at work in us, I stay stir it up....


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I pray this week is the start of my healing and process of becoming what God wants me to be.I'm tired of not walking in his grace full.I'm tired of advancing then backtracking.I'm tired of not living up to I know God made me into even with all the odds and past damage.I will share that in the deepest part of my heart and soul I feel no I know God made me for something great.That the sexual assault,physical,mental and emotional abuse,being poor was all part of the script for the great Broadway play that will glorify God like no words can articulate.I know no one else may believe me in real life or here but I know I'm not meant to live the way I am.Depressed when I should be happy.Not taking care of myself because no one notices..its wrong because God only gives one body,one mind and I need to act like I'm CFO of God's company managing his things with the utmost level in stewardship.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

GM you can NOT waiver  once you've make up your mind you must stand on firm on the  word of God, he wants you to be healthy and whole begin declaring his word he has given you power and authority, remember he has given you everything you need pertaining to life and Godliness


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Iwanthealthyhair67 you just hit me with all your might.I needed to see that in print.Waivering and barging with the situation is what I can't do.Thank you my sister you gave me a good holy pimp slap that was needed.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

girl, I am in your corner praying and cheering you on, YOU CAN DO THIS he has given you all that you need, fight!  We are more than conquerors don't stop fighting...


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

church today was so awesome, the presence of the Lord was so strong today I am glad that we pressed into his presence...I'm glad that Father came and supped with us today...Oh if we would take the limits off almighty God, don't tell if when to show up and don't tell him how long to stay if we would just go with God in worship


----------



## Nice & Wavy

* I’m encouraging you not to look back! The harm in looking back is  having a heart that doesn’t recognize from where the Lord has brought  you!  Lot’s wife was cursed for looking back, and I’m here to tell you  there’s nothing important back there! *

Bishop TD Jakes


----------



## Jynlnd13

...........................................................


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I'm thankful God gave me another chance=another day to live out his purpose. I was thinking on the way home yesterday which I always do since there no talking just free to think and I thought there is purpose in my pain and greatness and in tribulations. In all the pain while giving birth the purpose is bring forth a child. It is greatness to go through a trial bc your being tested and if you pass you will be in a better place.

I wonder why do I have to be so oppositional with others? I always feel uncomfortable around people when I so desperately want to be seen as a friendly person.For instance at work one I see as a mentor to a degree I always feel like the third wheel when we go out with my male coworker..there not doing anything I believe abnormal ie sexual but their little banter does make me feel sad like why can't I be seen like that.Maybe it's jealously on my part.It makes me not want to eat with them or go out as a group as I know she will def be the center of attention and I won't be.Ah I hope this will pass soon I really would like to have a social life.


----------



## crlsweetie912

Bless the Lord OH MY SOUL!  And all that is within me.  BLESS THE LORD! 
:reddancer:


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

And is name is; Wonderful Counselor, Mighty God, Everlasting Father, Prince of Peace.


----------



## Laela

that's deep...






GoddessMaker said:


> and I thought there is purpose in my pain and greatness and in tribulations. In all the pain while giving birth the purpose is bring forth a child. It is greatness to go through a trial bc your being tested and if you pass you will be in a better place.


----------



## Guitarhero

^^^That's a very nice song by the gospel artist..never heard of him before...it's very nice!!!


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

If you are still in control, that means God is not...something to think about


----------



## crlsweetie912

WHEW!  Lord you are GOOD and your MERCY endureth FOREVER!!!!!
I KNOW you have my back!  Demons and devils are trying to distract me from who YOU REALLY ARE!  I know you will come through for me!
I'm not going to lose my JOY or my PRAISE!!! 
:reddancer:


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

God  I feel you correction but it seems its coming way to much.I wonder if I will have to lose it all to become a perfect vessel.Figuring out yesterday why I act the way I do and why I think the way I do inferiority complexes aren't nice at all.I always feel as though I have to show others that I'm good and I feel part of my giving is not bc I want to but to overcompensate on my lackluster in relationships.Alot of soul searching is going on.I hate hearing you need to grow up as I want to say what the heck do you think I'm trying to do.Rome wasn't built in a day nor will my strongholds and mental hangups. But I'm happy things are coming forth bc this is no way to live constantly in fear,pain and worry.


----------



## Laela

My spirit is grieved...WHY would anyone allow a 'prophet' to make them desecrate the Bible -- literally put their two feet ON the Word of God and stand on it -- to pray.. Lord have mercy on their souls and I pray for a breaking of strongholds!


----------



## Guitarhero

Been cutting up a bit....


But who are these 1% percenters?  Ha!  Have your 1% but be reminded that G-d is 100%!!!!!


----------



## Mrsblessed

Good I need you , that's it I need u


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Be careful what you pray for it may come to fruitation.I use to want to be this uber holy chick who was so faithfilled,happy and always pushed through.I now look at myself and laugh as none of it is possible.The harder I try to be better the more I mess up under the pressure.I guess it will take me leaving Christianity possible for me to be happy as the more I dig the worst it becomes.I observe a lady that I work with.She is amazing to me.She is competitive but not the in you face type,sweet but not a push over,helpful and never complains.I'm in awe with her bc that what I wanted to be.But then hearing how she was brought up its not wonder.I know God allows many things and I hope to be around to see the reason for certain things being allowed.


----------



## Guitarhero

^^^You don't have to leave your faith, just put aside emulating another.  Christians are no different from anybody else.  We put ourselves on pedestals that are easy to fall off of.  We forget that we are all His children..all the same...but for the grace of G-d, we'd be sinning in the most horrible ways.  We elicit His help...the only true difference.  What is harmful is that we have been sold a lie that the christian walk is full of daffodils, butterflies and easy times.   We are the "holy" ones.  How far from the actual truth.  We are all wretched...but it's that wretchedness that brings His great mercy, if we accept it.   If we truly see what Jesus has laid before us, it would be scary, truly.  His crown was won through blood.  We will travel in His steps.


----------



## LoveisYou

ladies, what are your thoughts on online dating?


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

I pray that you will not only declare the word of God but allow it to take root in you so that 'change' will be made...





GoddessMaker said:


> Be careful what you pray for it may come to fruitation.I use to want to be this uber holy chick who was so faithfilled,happy and always pushed through.I now look at myself and laugh as none of it is possible.The harder I try to be better the more I mess up under the pressure.I guess it will take me leaving Christianity possible for me to be happy as the more I dig the worst it becomes.I observe a lady that I work with.She is amazing to me.She is competitive but not the in you face type,sweet but not a push over,helpful and never complains.I'm in awe with her bc that what I wanted to be.But then hearing how she was brought up its not wonder.I know God allows many things and I hope to be around to see the reason for certain things being allowed.


----------



## stephluv

Went to a great service last night! It was about working on ourselves before presenting ourselves to God everyday like we do asking God for blessings like he HAS to give it us---- REALITYCHECK 
Then today I get confirmation that these young men are not ready for me and I need to stop "pretending i'm not looking" and really stop looking for a mate Best things come to those who wait right?....I think God speaks to us through others too

^^^ironcially when i started typing this was not what I wanted to say but that what I typed so i'm gonna leave it Have a blessed day everyone!!


----------



## ivyness

My father was murdered two weeks ago. He was the glue that kept this family together. He was my best friend. I'm not sure we or I can get through this. a lot of us including me have lost our faith.


----------



## Guitarhero

^^^^   I have no words for you.


----------



## Honi

Father I want to thank you for healing my son's skin condition. It took a long time but how and when he was healed is the Lord's business.


----------



## InVue

ivyness said:


> My father was murdered two weeks ago. He was the glue that kept this family together. He was my best friend. I'm not sure we or I can get through this. a lot of us including me have lost our faith.



I will definitely be praying for you and your family. May God comfort you.


----------



## LoveisYou

(((IVY))) I am so sorry about your loss, so very sorry. I will keep you and your family in my prayers and ask God to comfort you during these especially difficult times.


----------



## Laela

@ivyness, I'm sorry to hear this about your dad. May God comfort the you and your family members at this trying time.


----------



## loulou7

ivyness said:


> My father was murdered two weeks ago. He was the glue that kept this family together. He was my best friend. I'm not sure we or I can get through this. a lot of us including me have lost our faith.


 

Ivyness, please don't lose faith; this is what the "enemy of souls" wants. I am going to be praying for you and your family, and that you all discover that through this difficult time Jesus will be your best friend and the glue to help get everybody through this.

It want be easy, but it'll be harder for you and your family to try to carry this load by yourselves. You all need Divine help. 

I hope that everybody that sees your post will join me in sending pray and our cyber love to you and your family.


----------



## Guitarhero

I struggle with that concept as it's usually presented for one reason - dealing with past holier than thou's.  We aren't in that close relationship, being able to boldly come before Him so we can shove past others with proud shoulders to the front golden pews, asking for specialized favors.  We have that privilege for....


...the benefit of *others*.  The way to greatness is through servitude.  He showed us that very example.  I know that my opinion is very much based upon experiences that were less than kewl.  I realize they didn't mean any harm.  It has still had a very negative effect on me because I began to realize that people were being marginalized.  As long as I recognize my lowly place, there is much mercy.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Lord I like how you talk to me in the morning on the way to work when there nothing but me and my ford focus.I hear your voice.I have had many people say I see soo much potential in you.This morning it finally dawned on me when in the heck am I going to see it.Then it flowed when I see my potential I will begin to act in the way and then operate in such a manner that if its not going to get me to my goal then I don't want it.So for now on if what I say isn't going to get me into the management position or in my mua career then it won't be said.Same for other areas of my life.Until I see me for the great woman I was created to be there will be no man on earth that can convince me.


Also ivyness don't lose heart in the struggle my love.Your daddy wouldn't want that.God wanted one of his gems back I just hate the manner he was taken.I will also keep you and your family in my prayers.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

Father, I'm gonna stick and stay, I'm fully persuaded this world has nothing to offer me, there is no turning back, I'm looking to the hills ...


----------



## Laela

ITA.. blessed -- to be a blessing...nothing more! Amein~





Guitarhero said:


> I struggle with that concept as it's usually presented for one reason - dealing with past holier than thou's.  We aren't in that close relationship, being able to boldly come before Him so we can shove past others with proud shoulders to the front golden pews, asking for specialized favors.  We have that privilege for....
> 
> 
> ...the benefit of *others*.


----------



## Laela

I grew up on _Carnival _in the Caribbean...it WAS my culture but Jesus is my culture now.  There is no turning back. Amein~


----------



## Guitarhero

Laela,

Just a revelation that has helped me in my little black book of questions...you know, you keep them until you can answer them.  I've struggled with that for so long.  Thank you.  Pray for me.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Lord please allow me to enter your fellowship tomorrow without the past pains of being a christian and attending a church service come over me to the point Im too overwhelmed and irritable..I pray for peace and the breakthrough financially so I can start living a bit but more importantly the mental breakthrough that I am sufficient and I am worth something more than a whore..I want to start seeing myself the way you see me God is this possible or do you over look my cry..I'm so tired of always having to petition for myself and when someone does I am caught off guard..I want these things bc I turn 26 if you allow and I don't want the same baggage for anymore of my life here.


----------



## MrsIQ

GoddessMaker,

I am agreeing in prayer with you. You know that God is for you and if you don't know I'm telling you that he is. 

You and all of us are made in his Hoy image and we are blessed. He knows your pain and collects your tears in his bottle (Psalms 56:8).

You are meant to be a blessing. That  is why Satan is constantly on the attack. Remember he is a defeated foe and is only trying to drag folk to Hell with him.  

God is for you!


----------



## blazingthru

Never say Never and always always be kind to people especially the ones you do not like, you never ever know who your going to need or where your going to end up. One day you can be in your  kitchen cooking dinner and the next your outside looking at your house with the windows kicked out and water flying in it and wondering whats going to happen to you. Really all you can say is Thank God I am on the outside and not inside where the danger is. Thank you Lord.


----------



## Shimmie

GoddessMaker said:


> Lord please allow me to enter your fellowship tomorrow without the past pains of being a christian and attending a church service come over me to the point Im too overwhelmed and irritable..I pray for peace and the breakthrough financially so I can start living a bit but more importantly the mental breakthrough that I am sufficient and I am worth something more than a whore..I want to start seeing myself the way you see me God is this possible or do you over look my cry..I'm so tired of always having to petition for myself and when someone does I am caught off guard..I want these things bc I turn 26 if you allow and I don't want the same baggage for anymore of my life here.



GoddessMaker

  For all of the pain inside, God has 'kissed' it all away.   You are His darling daughter and no one can take that away from you.  Not even thoughts from the past.  

Thoughts for this moment and those to follow.. God love is in me, the Greater One, lives on the inside of me .. the same Spirit that raised Jesus from the dead, dwells in me, therefore I am free and will always be...in Jesus' Name.   Amen and Amen..


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Well today was awesome the service was about being unstuck in families..I know family hasn't been a big thing to me but the points he made rang clear-forgive,there needs to be prayer and the word time daily,celebrate and trust God for the rest..I know for me I half way forgive my family.When I lived there this past year it was hard and I felt a fool for trying.I remember this past Thanksgiving I wanted folks to get up so we could bless the food and my step father and mother where so rude bc they where sleeping at 1pm..It hurt bc I was trying to build a family thing but it doesn't matter to them.I don't want to try anymore.So God has placed ppl in my life that have filled the void for me.

Then there was a praise dance that tore me all up.I mean I kept my cool through service then the dance was just so oh..the 2 of the ladies danced in angel like attire and the others had on black robes with words like depressed,worry,anger,pain etc and the song said help me see me the way you do..God sees me as whole happy,victorious..they replaced their black robes with angel attire and put words like joy,peace free..I just cried as that is the way I see me but I'm scared that I have been out in depression for too long to be whole but we shall see if its God's will for me to live a good life or to always be afflicted.Not everyone gets to be happy on earth some have to go through for life until death and they get to go to heavy like the chronically poor or underemployed.

Here's the song the danced off of-Paul S Morton-I am what you see
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gMz2UaqpCNg


----------



## Guitarhero

Feeling ups and downs...I'm honest about my faith and that's how G-d wishes me to be.

Heard a song last night at mass:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
This is Our G-d

A refuge for the poor, a shelter from the storm
 This is our God
 He will wipe away your tears and return your
 wasted years
 This is our God
 Oh... this is our God
 A father to the orphan, a healer to the broken
 This is our God
 And he brings peace to our madness and comfort
 in our sadness
 This is our God
 Oh... this is our God
 this is the one we have waited for
 Oh... this is our God
 A fountain for the thirsty, a lover for the lonely
 This is our God
 He brings glory to the humble and crowns for the
 faithful
 This is our God

-----------------------------------------

This walk is not easy and there is no fairy dust with 100% joy and good times.  If it is, then you are not walking it honestly...or just wait.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

Father I do not want to disappoint you in anyway...


----------



## Laela

*Ephesians 6:1-3*

 1 Children, obey your parents in the Lord, for this is right. 2 “Honor your father and mother”—which is the first commandment with a promise— 3 “so that it may go well with you and that you may enjoy long life on the earth.”

God honors those who honor their parents.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

^^very true


----------



## Jynlnd13

.........................................


----------



## Shimmie

Jynlnd13 said:


> Our God is an awesome God! My soul is anchored in Jesus, and no matter how much the devil try to scare me, I know that I am healed by the stripes of Jesus and my God is NOT a liar,and he promised that he would not leave us, nor forsake us.  I shall live and shall not die, and to God will be all the glory!



Jynlnd13

Hey Loved one...  Just adding my faith to your faith... heart to heart. 

    

You are surrounded and protected by the love and promises of God. 

The enemy is defeated, he cannot get through, to anything that bring any harm to you.   he cannot cross the Bloodline of Jesus of which you are covered from head to toe.   Therefore, the devil has no other choice than to go.

 Your healing is YOURS, God given.   The devil neither did the world give it to you, therefore, the devil nor the world can take it away.

Praise the Name of Jesus... Amen and Amen...  

Love, Love, Love to you Precious Jynlnd -- Love, Love, Loved you are.


----------



## Jynlnd13

..........................


----------



## Shimmie

Jynlnd13 said:


> Thanks Shimmie !! You always have the most comforting words for me and I greatly apperciate you.
> 
> You are so right, the devil can't  take my protection away from me because not only  am I annoited, I am covered by the blood of Jesus and there is nothing more powerful than his blood. The devil is going over time trying to scare me and placing this illness back on me, that I know is not from my Abba Father.  I know that God is holding my hand, and will not let me fall. I rebuke this disease in the name of Jesus Christ! King of kings! My heavenly guardian angels surround me and Jesus walks with me, the devil can't bring me down.
> 
> I claim victory in Jesus name!
> 
> God bless you shimmie,
> 
> *you are a beautiful sister in Christ. God is going to have great rewards just waiting for you  Much love to you too! You're such a kind soul*.



   and you too...


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

God right now I want to ask for alot but I know I'm not doing everything correct.But right now God I ask that you will click whatever in me to operate in greatness and to protect my mind.I feel like I'm losing it.I just want peace and quite I'm drained..Lord help me see myself the way you created me.


----------



## Prudent1

Thank you God for teaching me that the spirit of intimidation is just another root of fear. The Lord _is_ *my* shepherd. *I* shall not want in any way, shape, or form. I will not bow down and cower in fear. No matter what things look like, no matter how I feel. I choose to continue to learn to trust you. I am far from perfect. Not all of my thoughts and desires line up with yours but God, I am willing to be made willing...


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

Here is a prayer by Germaine Copeland that you might find beneficial

*Renewing the mind* 
Father, in Jesus’ name, I thank You that I shall prosper and be in health, even as my soul prospers. I have the mind of Christ, the Messiah, and do hold the thoughts (feelings and purposes) of His heart. I trust in You, Lord, with all of my heart; I lean not unto my own understanding, but in all of my ways I acknowledge You, and You shall direct my paths. 

Today I submit myself to Your Word, which exposes and sifts and analyzes and judges the very thoughts and purposes of my heart. (For the weapons of my warfare are not carnal, but mighty through You to the pulling down of strongholds — intimidation, fears, doubts, unbelief, and failure.) I refute arguments and theories and reasonings and every proud and lofty thing that sets itself up against the (true) knowledge of God; and I lead every thought and purpose away captive into the obedience of Christ, the Messiah, the Anointed One. 

Today I shall be transformed by the renewing of my mind, that I may prove what is that good and acceptable and perfect will of God. Your Word, Lord, shall not depart out of my mouth; but I shall meditate on it day and night, that I may observe to do according to all that is written therein: for then I shall make my way prosperous, then I shall have good success. 

My thoughts are the thoughts of the diligent, which tend only to plenteousness. Therefore, I am not anxious about anything, but in everything by prayer and *petition, with thanksgiving, I present my requests to God. And the peace of God, which transcends all understanding, will guard my heart and my mind in Christ Jesus. 

Today I fix my mind on whatever is true, whatever is worthy of reverence and is honorable and seemly, whatever is just, whatever is pure, whatever is lovely and lovable, whatever is kind and winsome and gracious. If there is any virtue and excellence, if there is anything worthy of praise, I will think on and weigh and take account of these things. 

Today I roll my works upon You, Lord — I commit and trust them wholly to You; [You will cause my thoughts to become agreeable to Your will, and] so shall my plans be established and succeed. 
In Jesus’ name I pray, amen. 


*Scripture References:
*3 John 2 Romans 12:2
1 Corinthians 2:16 AMP Joshua 1:8
Proverbs 3:5,6 Proverbs 21:5
Hebrews 4:12 AMP Philippians 4:6-8 NIV
2 Corinthians 10:4 Proverbs 16:3 AMP
2 Corinthians 10:5 AMP





GoddessMaker said:


> God right now I want to ask for alot but I know I'm not doing everything correct.But right now God I ask that you will click whatever in me to operate in greatness and to protect my mind.I feel like I'm losing it.I just want peace and quite I'm drained..Lord help me see myself the way you created me.


----------



## Laela

@GoddessMaker, @Jynlnd13, @Guitarhero, @Shimmie, @crlsweetie912, @Mrsblessed, @ivyness, @divya, @Pooks, @nicola.kirwan, @MarriageMaterial, @MSee., @ajoke.. this song is dedicated to You!

*Hold On*
this song ministers to me, every time I listen to it.


----------



## Renewed1

^^^Thank you. I was just talking/complaining/crying to God.


----------



## Laela

He will see you through... 





MarriageMaterial said:


> I was just talking/complaining/crying to God.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

Psalms 68:1 Let God arise, let his enemies be scattered: let them also that hate him flee before him. 

Whatever your enemy is today, whether it be; lack, doubt, murmuring, pride, self seeking, hate, stubborness, unforgivenss etc.,

If it's an enemy of God then it is also your enemy, command it to scatter in the name of Jesus...


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Lord thank you for today and all the blessings you provided..I pray for sleep and peace  tonight..Lord please bless the ladies on this board both believer and non believer..I know you say you will not leave any work undone so I will grow in my faith that you will rebuild me  and mold me cleanse me of all unrighteousness..I ask you to be there for my coworker who just got divorced and my other coworker who just proposed as he doesn't look happy but help him cling to you God as his drinking is a way to cope.I ask you to continue to cover my management and help those who I assist become self-sufficient and break the cycle of abusing welfare.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

The elders and angels bow, and so should we...


----------



## Pooks

Laela said:


> @GoddessMaker, @Jynlnd13, @Guitarhero, @Shimmie, @crlsweetie912, @Mrsblessed, @ivyness, @divya, @Pooks, @nicola.kirwan, @MarriageMaterial, @MSee., @ajoke.. this song is dedicated to You!
> 
> *Hold On*
> this song ministers to me, every time I listen to it.



Thank u Laela! I'm going to listen first chance I get. xxx


----------



## InVue

When I look at life with my natural eye what I see is often dim and discouraging. But when the Holy Spirit quickens me to look with my spiritual eye my vision becomes clear. And then I get encouraged to keep fighting for VICTORY in this life. Thank you Lord...


----------



## Guitarhero

Laela, are you African?  You get all these wonderful African gospel singers I never knew about.  Thanks!!!!  You make me wanna watch a Naija movie today lol!


----------



## Laela

^^  not native-born African  but I do enjoy African gospel music.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Keep your focus...do not lose your focus!


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

God is great and greatly to be praised

phil 2:10-11
10That at the name of Jesus every knee should bow, of things in heaven, and things in earth, and things under the earth; 

 11And that every tongue should confess that Jesus Christ is Lord, to the glory of God the Father.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I don't know where this is coming from but while I was doing my weekly mani I was thinking when I was growing up I couldn't wait to get to church now I'm like overly anxious about going.I don't want to give any credit to the devil either.I wonder if I really like church or if it was bc it was a escape.Growing up my home was hell so I really wonder if it was just my method of coping..I could never be the bible thumper or the goody or the pretty church girl..now as a woman I find it hard to believe 100 percent bc I see so much pain and anger every day.So many homeless and knocked chicks every where.I'm thankful bc even though I don't make alot of money by society standards I know that there some poor soul in Africa who think there where royalty if they had my check.I'm like so torn and maybe this is why I can't get down with going to a church even though the word says don't forsake the fellowship but when the fellowship makes you doubt about your life,future and healing of past what are you to?

I will continue to be quiet and listen to things that prompt me.Part me knows I can't go out and do who and what I want at all times bc of the faith but there is part of me that wants to live but knows there are major consequences..this walk is not for everyone.


----------



## aribell

Clarity and peace.  I'm chucking whatever doesn't bring this.  I used to have such clarity of vision.  Where'd it go?

 #anticonfusioncampaign

Sent from my LS670 using LS670


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

This week will be a great week why bc I believe it will and I will not allow issues to take my joy and peace away..I deserve to be happy.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

*Stop  looking at your outward circumstances or the position you are in.  Because Jesus is with you, expect good success in everything you do! You  are special because Jesus is with you!*


----------



## Laela

The peace we must pray for for this world, is the _*Peace *_that comes only from God.  We also must pray for the Peace of Jerusalem, as God commands (Psalms 122). It has a special place in God's Heart and He wants us to pray for peace within the walls of His city, where Jesus will return. Those who pray for Israel are blessed by God. "Jerusalem" literally means dwelling place of Peace. Without His Peace, we are not able to live holy lives or see God. Blessed are the Peacemakers...


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

^^most assuredly this is so our church has being prayiny corporately for the same


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

for every reader that passes by I pray the peace of God in your lives, may he bless you like never before and take you from glory to glory to glory to glory  (there is no end in him) and may your lives never be the same.


----------



## aribell

"Blessed are the pure in heart, for they shall see God."  Matthew 5:8

A divided heart leads to divided vision.  

Loved the three questions explored in this article:  http://www.desiringgod.org/resource-library/sermons/blessed-are-the-pure-in-heart


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

@nicola.kirwan okay so you are all up in my pastors sermon today, I like when the word is confirmed...

while Father is most concerned about our heart (kardia) condition where the most damage is done ...creating in us HIS character


----------



## Laela

It's gonna be a Good Day !


----------



## InVue

I love this! Thank you thank you...



nicola.kirwan said:


> *"Blessed are the pure in heart, for they shall see God."  Matthew 5:8
> 
> A divided heart leads to divided vision...*



The above scripture is one of my best, and one that I seek God for.  A few days ago I heard a minister say "God is looking for the pure in heart." 

A corrupt heart sows discord, deceit, and disdain but the pure heart sows kindness, love, and unity. We are not always aware of it but what is in our heart and in our minds is revealed every time we open our mouths.

I truly appreciate you sharing this Nicola.Kirwan, through you God reminded me...


----------



## LongTimeComing

Lord, You're holy.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

What a MIGHTY GOD we serve!


----------



## Nice & Wavy

*Only "new bottles" could contain the "new wine."*


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Apparently, you hear in one ear and nothing is being retained...like a styro foam cup with holes in it....when you pour water in the cup, it leaks.

Learn to listen and then retain what you hear and then do/say something productive...it's beginning to sound like Charlie Brown's mom "Wah wah wah".


----------



## Laela

....girl, that's so....  wait, 

... _I can't breathe!_... be back!     ....


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Laela said:


> ....girl, that's so....  wait,
> 
> ... _I can't breathe!_... be back!     ....




What?


----------



## Laela

That was just funny to me, 'tis all... lol


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Laela said:


> That was just funny to me, 'tis all... lol


Glad I could make you smile, my sister


----------



## Shimmie

Nice & Wavy said:


> Apparently, you hear in one ear and nothing is being retained...like a styro foam cup with holes in it....when you pour water in the cup, it leaks.
> 
> Learn to listen and then retain what you hear and then do/say something productive...it's beginning to sound like Charlie Brown's mom "Wah wah wah".



Ever see styrofoam 'melt' in a microwave...


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Shimmie said:


> Ever see styrofoam 'melt' in a microwave...


LOL..yes, and its not pretty....


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

^^plus it's cancerous


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> ^^plus it's cancerous


----------



## LoveisYou

I received a call from my pastor the other day, and he said something that has me thinking. He gave a sermon on rejection/overcoming rejection. I have experienced rejection from my father and the hurt runs deep. It still affects how I relate to some people and I notice there are times I yearn for acceptance. I am very comfortable with my close friends, but get quiet uncomfortable around ppl I am not close to etc., I think I am a lot better than I was years back. 
I haven't thought about it for awhile, but again I am faced with my issues with rejection, and I just wonder, how do I overcome this?


----------



## Nice & Wavy

LoveisYou said:


> I received a call from my pastor the other day, and he said something that has me thinking. He gave a sermon on rejection/overcoming rejection. I have experienced rejection from my father and the hurt runs deep. It still affects how I relate to some people and I notice there are times I yearn for acceptance. I am very comfortable with my close friends, but get quiet uncomfortable around ppl I am not close to etc., I think I am a lot better than I was years back.
> I haven't thought about it for awhile, but again I am faced with my issues with rejection, and I just wonder, how do I overcome this?


You are not alone.  I too had to deal with this growing up and into my adulthood.  I took it to the altar many, many times.

The one thing that has helped me overcome this was to get a picture of my dad (because he passed away many years ago) and talk to him and tell him how I felt..with everything that was in me.  Once I felt that I had said everything I needed to say was complete, I released him and allowed God to finally bring healing to my soul.

Forgiveness is the key.  Release him by forgiving him and move on.  Unforgiveness brings bitterness and many around you will be defiled from it.

_Father,

I pray for my sister and ask that you bring total and complete healing to her heart and soul.  Help her to forgive her father, so that she can move on in her life and be able to help those people with the gifts that you have given her.  I ask that you close the door of unforgiveness and any roots of bitterness that may have been established in her, and I pray that you will open the door of peace...your Peace, that will surpass all of her understanding that it will guard her heart and her mind in Christ Jesus.

Thank you, Father...because I know that you answer prayers for your children according to the Will of God!

In Jesus name...Amen!!!_

I hope I was able to help in some way.


----------



## LoveisYou

Nice & Wavy said:


> You are not alone.  I too had to deal with this growing up and into my adulthood.  I took it to the altar many, many times.
> 
> The one thing that has helped me overcome this was to get a picture of my dad (because he passed away many years ago) and talk to him and tell him how I felt..with everything that was in me.  Once I felt that I had said everything I needed to say was complete, I released him and allowed God to finally bring healing to my soul.
> 
> Forgiveness is the key.  Release him by forgiving him and move on.  Unforgiveness brings bitterness and many around you will be defiled from it.
> 
> _Father,
> 
> I pray for my sister and ask that you bring total and complete healing to her heart and soul.  Help her to forgive her father, so that she can move on in her life and be able to help those people with the gifts that you have given her.  I ask that you close the door of unforgiveness and any roots of bitterness that may have been established in her, and I pray that you will open the door of peace...your Peace, that will surpass all of her understanding that it will guard her heart and her mind in Christ Jesus.
> 
> Thank you, Father...because I know that you answer prayers for your children according to the Will of God!
> 
> In Jesus name...Amen!!!_
> 
> I hope I was able to help in some way.



Thanks Nice and Wavy, that did help. I have prayed many times asking God to remove unforgiveness from my heart. I do not have any ill will toward him, and I don't think confronting him will do any good. The hurt/effects are still there though. Thanks so much for the prayer


----------



## aribell

LoveisYou said:


> I received a call from my pastor the other day, and he said something that has me thinking. He gave a sermon on rejection/overcoming rejection. I have experienced rejection from my father and the hurt runs deep. It still affects how I relate to some people and I notice there are times I yearn for acceptance. I am very comfortable with my close friends, but get quiet uncomfortable around ppl I am not close to etc., I think I am a lot better than I was years back.
> I haven't thought about it for awhile, but again I am faced with my issues with rejection, and I just wonder, how do I overcome this?



I found this pastor to be very helpful on this point.  A different perspective.  

http://www.rcmintl.org/VideoPlayer....=vjVQa1PpcFOrUqNgEANVY3qIm8meKFexMCWF6w0_QH0=


----------



## Nice & Wavy

LoveisYou said:


> Thanks Nice and Wavy, that did help. I have prayed many times asking God to remove unforgiveness from my heart. I do not have any ill will toward him, and I don't think confronting him will do any good. The hurt/effects are still there though. Thanks so much for the prayer


You are more than welcome.  I found that this must be an action you take...God has already removed it.  Recognize it and then do something with it...not confronting your dad, but however the Holy Spirit reveals to you...do it!


----------



## aribell

I'm trying to get to a higher energy level.  It's like those Neils Bohr orbits in chemistry class.  The electrons orbit certain paths around the nucleus but can transition to a higher orbit.  (sorry for the nerdiness!)  I need to be energized into a higher orbit--living at this level is not going to work.

First step will be to continue to eliminate everything that causes confusion, or alternatively, to embrace only that which brings clarity and peace.  Just today I got some distance from a friendship that, for me, was producing all manner of toxic fruit.  I also finally came to an understanding with my father about my career choices.

Second step will be to hang around those in a higher orbit.  There are people who are truly secure, giving, whole, thoughtful...who will not project their insecurities onto you, who will not be possessive, who will not behave rudely, and who will address their issues with you in kindness. 

I thank God that every sin and curse is washed away by the blood of Jesus.


----------



## Guitarhero

Dear L-rd, 


THANK YOU, THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!


We are rejoicing.  Please help us as we roll up our sleeves and get to work to make our Nation a better place...justice, loving, in true Tsalagi spirit of community!!!!!!!  Sworn in Principal Chief Bill John Baker.  Yeeeee hawWWWWW!  I just cannot believe that those prayers came true.  Thank you for leading many of us to pray.  

Listen:

If you are directed in prayer...please do so.  No matter how minor it might seem to you...you'll never know until there just how much your small prayers have helped.


----------



## Shimmie

Robert Osborne... Father keep him in your loving arms.  I pray that he is okay.  Please let this illness not only pass, but bring his heart open and closer to you.  

Bring him to you all the way.     

In your loving heart and name I pray, Amen.


----------



## Laela

This listener-supported Christian radio in my area is so invaluable to me .... how can I not give?


----------



## nathansgirl1908

Praying for those who are dishonest about their true intentions.
  Thanking God for giving me discernment.


----------



## aribell

As the Lord told Paul, "It is hard for you to kick against the goads."  These words keep playing in my mind.  The Lord was calling Paul to a specific appointment, yet Paul was resisting Him with all of his might.



			
				Biblequestions said:
			
		

> A large percentage of people in the first century were tillers of the soil. Oxen were used to work the soil. The prick or goad was a necessary devise. The prick was usually a wooden shaft with a pointed spike (prick) at one end. The man working the ox would position the goad in such a way as to exert influence and control over the ox. You see, if the ox refused the command indicated by the farmer, the goad would be used to jab or prick the ox. Sometimes the ox would refuse this incentive by kicking out at the prick. As result, the prick would be driven deeper into the flesh of the rebellious animal. The more the animal rebelled, the more the animal suffered. Hence, the statement to Saul: "It is hard for thee to kick against the pricks." (Saul was rebelling against God.)



I very much feel this way!  The best way I can describe it is some kind of sense of destiny, but I am doing my best to avoid it/sabotage it.  But the thought keeps coming back to me, "Okay, NK, you can refuse to act right if you want to, but you're just going to make it harder for yourself in the long run."

Walking with God can be a very strange thing.  Sometimes you really can't explain to other people why you are doing what you're doing.  It may not even make sense to you!  Whatever the Lord has in mind with this, I finally surrender and say, "Not my will but Thy will be done."


----------



## aribell

More thoughts...

I think it is really necessary to be able to say *I don't know* when it comes to the things of God.  I think that as Christians we can feel like we're supposed to know the answer to everything.  Of course we are to continually grow in wisdom and understanding, but I think it's easy to end up coming to wrong conclusions and short-circuiting God's growth process when we try to mature ourselves rather than allowing God to teach and guide us.  

There are things that we must be assured of  (salvation, God's judgment, etc.).  But sometimes we really don't hear Him clearly.  Sometimes we really don't know how exactly something comports with Scripture.  I believe He will sooner give true wisdom to the person willing to admit they're not sure than to the one who assumes they know.

I'm trying to come to a place where I make a clear distinction within myself and before others regarding what I know for certain and what I do not yet see clearly.


----------



## Raspberry

nicola.kirwan said:


> As the Lord told Paul, "It is hard for you to kick against the goads."  These words keep playing in my mind.  The Lord was calling Paul to a specific appointment, yet Paul was resisting Him with all of his might.
> 
> I very much feel this way!  The best way I can describe it is some kind of sense of destiny, but I am doing my best to avoid it/sabotage it.  But the thought keeps coming back to me, "Okay, NK, you can refuse to act right if you want to, but you're just going to make it harder for yourself in the long run."



@nicola.kirwan Thanks I really needed to read this today. It's easy to get bogged down with emotion and focusing on worldly concerns and forget that God has a specific path for each one of us.. or try to put his purposes on the backburner. All the while our frustration and misery grows when focusing on Him is our remedy and resting place. Seems so simple when I type it out 

It's also interesting how child-like our interactions with God really are. He truly is our heavenly Father.



nicola.kirwan said:


> *Walking with God can be a very strange thing.  Sometimes you really can't explain to other people why you are doing what you're doing.  It may not even make sense to you! * Whatever the Lord has in mind with this, I finally surrender and say, "Not my will but Thy will be done."



So true, and I'm finding that if I'm not making walking in the Spirit a priority on a regular basis I start focusing too much on other's perceptions of my life choices and journey or feel like I need to prove something. It can be hard feeling like an outsider and a sojourner but Jesus is the Author and Finisher... He who began a good work sees it through..


----------



## LoveisYou

Friendships (just some thoughts)

When Jesus was on Earth he was surrounded by all  kinds right? but didn't most of these people repent of their sins and began to serve God

Where am I going with this?
friend and influences. Some of my closest friends don't understand and will never fully understand my walk. They have a "different" definition of Christianity. A Christian is like the rest of the world, acts like the rest of the world. She simply believes in God. I can't say I have always been the best example to show them differently; that makes me sad. 
My friends do influence me. I feel like I need to sit down and have a more open discussion with them. I don't think they "get it", they don't have to, but I know they are starting to get confused.
Whatever you need to do Lord, no one before him


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

God you know I didn't have much money to celebrate my mentor/office mother bday.When I bought her lunch she kept saying this is going to be too much and I was like dang can I be nice.So I told the cashier it was my friends bday she gave her a free fruit cup 3 dollar value but then gave me a coupon valued at 8.00..I don't know if the fact I was willing to give up the cross I was wearing like automatically or what but it all worked out..God be the glory bc my bdays aren't celebrated by others which always made me feel less than bc I felt I must not be important to anyone but I don't want others to ever feel that way..


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

Hey Special Lady next birthday do a little extra dress up and smile a lot when folks ask wassup say; 'today is a special day for me today is my birthday'... then treat yourself to lunch, or mani, pedi, facial any of of these things and celebrate yourself then others will follow suit...


HE rejoices over us, it's okay to celebrate you..






GoddessMaker said:


> God you know I didn't have much money to celebrate my mentor/office mother bday.When I bought her lunch she kept saying this is going to be too much and I was like dang can I be nice.So I told the cashier it was my friends bday she gave her a free fruit cup 3 dollar value but then gave me a coupon valued at 8.00..I don't know if the fact I was willing to give up the cross I was wearing like automatically or what but it all worked out..God be the glory bc my bdays aren't celebrated by others which always made me feel less than bc I felt I must not be important to anyone but I don't want others to ever feel that way..


----------



## Guitarhero

I wonder if this FB link will post correctly, so here goes....


Artist paints Jesus upside down....it is simply beautiful...only 2 min...so please watch...you will be blessed...


http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=164519210297670


----------



## Shimmie

GoddessMaker said:


> God you know I didn't have much money to celebrate my mentor/office mother bday.
> 
> When I bought her lunch she kept saying this is going to be too much and I was like dang can I be nice. So I told the cashier it was my friends bday she gave her a free fruit cup 3 dollar value but then gave me a coupon valued at 8.00..
> 
> I don't know if the fact I was willing to give up the cross I was wearing like automatically or what but it all worked out..
> 
> God be the glory bc my bdays aren't celebrated by others which always made me feel less than bc I felt I must not be important to anyone but I don't want others to ever feel that way..



What a lovely thing for you to do.  

So, Ummm, when is your birthday ?


----------



## Shimmie

Guitarhero said:


> I wonder if this will post correctly....artist paints Jesus upside down....it is simply beautiful...only 2 min...so please watch...you will be blessed...
> 
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=164519210297670



Woowwwwww!  He has an Awesome gift.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Shimmie my birthday is a month on Nov 21st..I try to be nice to others bc its the right thing to do.


----------



## Shimmie

GoddessMaker said:


> Shimmie my birthday is a month on Nov 21st..I try to be nice to others bc its the right thing to do.



You're nice because you are a woman with a heart full of love for everyone.  You've never shown anything but love for as long as I've 'known' you.  And I'm more than sure that you've been this way before.    

Therefore, it wasn't the right thing to do, it was the Goddess thing, the way 'she' do.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Hey ladies my bff just told me about the Woman thou art loose event and you can see it online through streaming..

http://www.thepottershouse.org/echurch/wtalstream/

ETA 
So I was able to listen to another part of the conference and this pastor was off the chain..I swear she is not your average dry white woman pastor..I have heard some that made me cry out of dryness.

http://youtu.be/zYNB77Ghprg

Be blessed..


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

God what are you doing to me.I can't stop crying.All weekend long I have cried due to hearing the Word or reading things here.I know it's not hormonal so what are you up to.Can I be rebuilt? Is it possible to refurbish me or is the state of my life the way it will be forever.Lord please search me that there is no pride in me.After watching church online today I do not believe I'm above anything or anyone.I know that rain will come on both the good and the wicked Lord help me not step out until time.

Lord help me to remain strong in where you have placed me right now.I want to leave but I feel as though you won't allow me to leave yet.Help me to do the things you desire so I can flow.Keep my mind my heart strong and provide me even more endurance for this race.Even though you have given me a portion I believe is so painful Lord it will be all used for your glory.I can bear what you have given me as you equipped me for this very thing.Help all my fellow sisters here as well.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

To be pleasing to Christ is to discover the will of Christ and to do it , we do this by reading the scriptures...by Paul Washer


----------



## Sharpened

*Squee*

Two breakthroughs! 

Thank you, Father, so much!

*happy dance*

First, I got a two-hour lecture from my brother about the need for us to cry out to the Lord. The Psalms are loaded with it. It goes beyond the "squeaky wheel gets the grease" concept. It is to receive want He wills for us to ask for in total surrender. When to cry out? I am in training right now...

Last night and early this morning both my brother and I got what it truly means to operate in faith: exercise the authority Jesus gave all His children over the natural world. Yes, controlling the natural with the supernatural through Him, not just prayer but direct words. He had been guiding me in that direction for a few months now. See His work through me manifested and the confirmation we both received has me bouncing all around (scaring my children...LOL!) 

The Father is so amazing!

*more happy dancing*


----------



## Guitarhero

Exodus 20: 13, 16

13 You shall not kill. 
16 You shall not bear false witness against your neighbour. 


Saint Michael the Archangel,
 defend us in battle.
 Be our protection against the wickedness and snares of the devil.
 May God rebuke him, we humbly pray;
 and do Thou, O Prince of the Heavenly Host -
 by the Divine Power of God -
 cast into hell, satan and all the evil spirits,
 who roam throughout the world seeking the ruin of souls. 

 Amen.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

What a wonder YOU are ....my human mind can not comprehend.. increase my capacity for you Lord....


----------



## Nice & Wavy




----------



## LucieLoo12

God, I need more...i simply need more..not more clothes, or money, just more of you..


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Lord you have for the last couple of days really been pressing me.It's like there no reprieve.I felt so great this weekend and felt like I release alot but I guess no because I still get real upset about my life and where it is right now.I don't know what to do right now but cry.I get upset that other people are taking off and I'm still working a dead end job.I know we aren't suppose to compare but you can't help it.I know we don't know the back story of what others go through to get there so you can't compare.I'm just tired of feeling like a failure even though that contradicts the Word.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

*I'm  so excited to know that my day is orchestrated by God! I trust Him that  all that comes today is by design. With courage and wisdom I face each  moment as a gift given, realizing that someone didn't make it but He  willed me here! Today may not be perfect, leaving me tomorrow in which  to grow.

  Embrace every second and rest in the arms of the fact, He has something to give you that is better than you expect!*


----------



## Laela

Yes indeed, there is a time for everything...even a time to Laugh. 







Nice & Wavy said:


>


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

GM,

Know that it is the plan of the enemy to have your emotions on a roller coaster to nullify every good thing that GOD has done for you by feeling sorry for yourself, God has indeed brought you from a mighty long way...

God has placed you on that job for such a time as this, whether you like or not whether you know it or not, you are there for a purpose to be helped and to help someone (you don't always need to know where he is taking you, ust be obedient and follow)...

Learn the lesson quickly so that you can move on quickly sometimes when we kick against the pricks we 'stay' or 'pause' the hand of God...

ALWAYS go back to what the WORD says that you are in God and what you have in God, encourage yourself in the Lord...




GoddessMaker said:


> Lord you have for the last couple of days really been pressing me.It's like there no reprieve.I felt so great this weekend and felt like I release alot but I guess no because I still get real upset about my life and where it is right now.I don't know what to do right now but cry.I get upset that other people are taking off and I'm still working a dead end job.I know we aren't suppose to compare but you can't help it.I know we don't know the back story of what others go through to get there so you can't compare.I'm just tired of feeling like a failure even though that contradicts the Word.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

^^^ Thank you for this.I'm just real tired mentally and physically.I hate waking up knowing where I have to work.I do all I can while I'm there but its like this can't be life.I'm tired of getting down on myself but its like second nature.I have a real battle bc I have down so long that its almost natural for me to operate in a depressed mode..I guess this is where my frustration comes from bc I want to be the social butterfly who always spreads positivity but its exhausting to keep up.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

GM...

If you are reading the Word and it drains you then you KNOW that the enemy is playing with your emotions, he doesn't want you to get that word in you and wants to keep you in bondage to depression, the joy of the Lord is your strength the word brings change, it gives life, it doesn't make you tired ... 

Reading the words isn't always a quick fix it's reciting it until it gets into your spirt, it's believeing it  and living it so that you will not be a punching bag for the enemy, kwim?...

Once you start to really believe his word and live his word things will change for you, but we must be consistent double mindedness and distrust is preventing many of us from walking into our blessings (which aint all financial)

He doesn't want you to do it on your own that's why it's so hard you still trying to do it by yourself, he said that he has left us a COMFORTER gave you everyhting pertaining to live and godliness and the GREATER one LIVES IN YOU there is no way you can fail GM...

Let God word be true and every man a liar...

People are waiting on YOU to get it together so that you can help them...



I say all this praying that you would accept it not as an attack but someone who really cares and is concerned about you ....




GoddessMaker said:


> ^^^ Thank you for this.I'm just real tired mentally and physically.I hate waking up knowing where I have to work.I do all I can while I'm there but its like this can't be life.I'm tired of getting down on myself but its like second nature.I have a real battle bc I have down so long that its almost natural for me to operate in a depressed mode..I guess this is where my frustration comes from bc I want to be the social butterfly who always spreads positivity but its exhausting to keep up.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Iwanthealthyhair67 I'm speechless with your above post.But this part People are waiting on YOU to get it together so that you can help them made want cry.I don't want that on me at all.I hate this aspect of life.It makes everything compound as I already know this.

I want to believe in vision and hope but all Im around is lack of vision and hopelessness.I feel myself growing like I'm out growing certain things and mindsets but its scary and hurts all at the same time.I need to get a spiritual mentor outside of my office as my supervisor has taken that role and I appreciate what he does but I know the vision I have is wild and I need at least one in my corner for that and also one for career/life..


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

GoddessMaker

I'm not trying to hurt you but who are you to tell Almighty God NO, you don't want the responsibility of someone else what if Jesus felt that way about us, what if he didn't go to the cross for us ...

we all have to do things that hurt and are sometimes uncomfortable to the 'flesh' but it's a part of the growing process it's a part of the die-ing process...He is telling us to COME UP decrease so that He can INCREASE in us, come up to where He is, He has already given us ALL that we need for this walk ....


COME UP GM, COME UP you are not alone...


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Iwanthealthyhair67 wow I swear you and God are double teaming on me lol.I'm taking all of this in to put in my journey napsack so I can come back to this when times such as I have now will be ok..Thank you my love..


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

In all I go through I get joy in uplifting others.I become extremely emotional in regards to Luke 13..I feel like Im the bent over woman..18 yrs of afflication and God spoke to her woman thou art-right now;immediate loosed-past tense;already happened.So as my lovely sister Iwanthealthyhair67 says I have all I need to over come this scripture confirms this for me..God has already placed all in me to be great as I will have the victory I just need to hold a little while longer as Pslams 30:5 says Weeping may tarry for the night, but joy comes with the morning.

My morning will be bright like the stars.I can't stop I must continue to press.I must remove distractions and confusion.I must only align myself with the word and those who are pressing on.Now I know some will or have given up on me bc I have been to scared to step and some get tired of encourage one they have tried to uplift..but those who are patient with me I'm truly blessed for it..if its just one then Im blessed.

Thank you my spiritual mothers here Laela Nice&wavy and Shimmie..your prayers are definitely felt..bc when I thought I would lose my mind something would over come me and keep me..


----------



## Shimmie

GoddessMaker said:


> In all I go through I get joy in uplifting others.I become extremely emotional in regards to Luke 13..I feel like Im the bent over woman..18 yrs of afflication and God spoke to her woman thou art-right now;immediate loosed-past tense;already happened.So as my lovely sister Iwanthealthyhair67 says I have all I need to over come this scripture confirms this for me..God has already placed all in me to be great as I will have the victory I just need to hold a little while longer as Pslams 30:5 says Weeping may tarry for the night, but joy comes with the morning.
> 
> My morning will be bright like the stars.I can't stop I must continue to press.I must remove distractions and confusion.I must only align myself with the word and those who are pressing on.Now I know some will or have given up on me bc I have been to scared to step and some get tired of encourage one they have tried to uplift..but those who are patient with me I'm truly blessed for it..if its just one then Im blessed.
> 
> Thank you my spiritual mothers here Laela Nice&wavy and Shimmie..your prayers are definitely felt..bc when I thought I would lose my mind something would over come me and keep me..



You inspired me to be a better person, let alone a better Christian.  

God looked upon this forum and sent us an Angel, a beautiful Angel named, "You" ... GoddessMaker.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I'm thankful for a new day new mercy.Lord help me not throw away all the teachings I got yesterday..I want to be what the vision I have.I don't want to be sad or depressed anymore.I want to be normal if that makes sense Lord.I know you hear me bc I see things and receive comments out of the blue that tells me I'm changing that brings me to tears bc I can remember when my mind was so diluted with anger and pain that I couldn't function.I remember when I was in the psyc ward for a night and I saw what truly not in their right mind is..so constantly nudge me Lord when I seem to say Im done that is when some things are really turning around.

Hope everyone has a blessed day..well is there really any other way to have a day.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

GoddessMaker girl there is greatness in you God wants to use you mightly and the devil knows this.... DON'T give in...


I'm praying for you I'm rooting for you ...you have a cloud of witnessess in heaven and on earth cheering you on to the finish line...


----------



## TraciChanel

GoddessMaker, "though the vision tarry, wait for it, because it will surely come." Habakkuk 2:3.


----------



## Laela

GoddessMaker, God is using YOU to minister to me.... He is worthy to be praised! ~Amein


----------



## LoveisYou

..................................


----------



## Guitarhero

Maybe the other person put her up to it?  I have definitely encountered such people and still do.  You just have to get to the point of ignoring their judgments.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Today is the day the Lord has made and I will be glad in it.If you don't encourage me I will encourage myself,if you don't high five me I will high five myself if you don't praise with me I will praise by myself...Lord your awesomely amazing I see how things have happened this morning to see if I m going to let it ruin my day.Lord I'm going to be joyful today and allow no devil in hell to try to take it.I will be listening to the Word on the way to work and will do my best to praise you with my work...be awesome this morning.


----------



## LoveisYou

Reading a blog post on marriage and singleness, I have heard and read over and over again that singleness is a period where we really can accomplish a lot for the Kingdom or devout more time to ministry.

This time however, it hit me that I am not using this time to do that. I am not really actively involved in any ministry. Yes I am new, but still!!!

I felt some sense of urgency, like this needs to change stat!


----------



## Renewed1

Lord Lord....I'm getting drained.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Lord I thank you for this day you made.I am so out of sorts however.I want to not feel so rejected by coworkers.Help me to know they are merely coworkers nothing more.I need to be fine alone as I use to but I have been alone for so long I have bored with it.

I thank you for this 10 dollar off coupon the simple things Lord.I asked for one last night and what you know I got a email from the very store I wanted it for..Lord you make provisions so often but I get so wrapped up in inabilities and lack that I don't always praise you the way you deserve.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

As much as I'm not a fan of Oprah bc of her views and attitude at times I did learn some things from her life class I watched tonight.I just remember she is the creature and God is the creator so what she does he made her to do.

The feeling of worthlessness and not being enough is really plaguing my life.I can't get close to anyone and people eventually just ignore me.I'm un easy with my life bc Im scared I will never be successful in my eyes.I want to have nice things as I didn't have that growing up period.I did things I knew where wrong so I could have the basics.I don't always want to struggle and have to shop at thrift stores.My inadequacies I find are hanging me bc I'm so scared and nervous of moving I'm paralyzed.It's not a good feeling always thinking why am I suffering so badly and others get to enjoy life without to much burden.I didn't ask to go through abuse God so why do I have to always be in such pain.I want to keep the hope that one day maybe after death it will make sense and some how twisted like it helped someone else.


----------



## CaliiSwagg

Dear Lord,

There has to be more to this life with you than buildings, books, and sacraments. What does it truly mean to have a relationship with you? I must be honest, I have fallen away due to the pain and hurt I have experienced by mainstream christianity. I want to follow you and only you, but I sometimes feel that even such a desire is unrealistic. I don't believe in a God who gets hung up on rules and regulations just to keep people out of hell. I believe in a God who truly seeks the lost and helps the helpless. A God who loves unconditionally and who doesnt see us as we see ourselves. I just want to live a life with you and be content in all of it. To grow,learn, and experience the life I am often daydreaming about.There has to be more to being your child than what I see and what I have experienced. Eventhough religion almost sucked the life out of me, I love you too much to walk away. I just believe that you are more than what is being offered in your name.

Sincerely,

Your daughter Calii.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I who has breathe at this moment will praise you Lord even though inside I feel a war going on.There part of me who is still so hurt and hasn't been touched and repels from any praising.I want to be optimistic and believe without a shadow of doubt that I will be healed of my physical affliction and also my internal pains.I'm tired of crying though Lord I'm tired of not being able to enjoy life bc I see so many things wrong with me.I have to stand on the rock and not believe that I'm inherently deformed and damaged as I know God doesn't create damaged people but this world has damaged me.Lord what I wouldn't do for the love of a real parent and support.But I know I'm 25 Im grown so I should just shut it up and just live alone.But I just want to feel love that is pure but I wonder if its even possible.


ETAromotion is determined by your performance at your current position.God uses the desert to groom,training,and shaping us.I'm listening to a sermon about employment as my job isn't fun.This hurts me and def shows some conviction in me.I do somethings but there are other areas that I'm not doing well.


----------



## MrsIQ

GoddessMaker,

Do you have a mentor? An older, married woman of God that you can talk with and she can feed into you? 

Mothers don't have to be the person that gives birth to you. You need someone you can look up to and pour your heart out to. 

A pastor's wife, grandmother, aunt or 
older cousin. You need to someone you can watch and learn from. You know the Bible says that the older women are to teach the younger ones. 

Blessings and hugs, girlie!

If you don't like your position, change it. You are not a tree!


----------



## hair_rehab

Today's worship service was completely carried out by the youth. They did praise and worship, announcements and even gave a small message today. It was incredible how they poured their hearts out to God and weren't ashamed. And to think to I woke up this morning complaining about getting up and these kids woke up on fire to worship God. It was very humbling.


----------



## LoveisYou

GoddessMaker said:


> I who has breathe at this moment will praise you Lord even though inside I feel a war going on.There part of me who is still so hurt and hasn't been touched and repels from any praising.I want to be optimistic and believe without a shadow of doubt that I will be healed of my physical affliction and also my internal pains.I'm tired of crying though Lord I'm tired of not being able to enjoy life bc I see so many things wrong with me.I have to stand on the rock and not believe that I'm inherently deformed and damaged as I know God doesn't create damaged people but this world has damaged me.Lord what I wouldn't do for the love of a real parent and support.*But I know I'm 25 Im grown so I should just shut it up and just live alone.But I just want to feel love that is pure but I wonder if its even possible.*



No you shouldn't just shut up! I am in my 20s and still need my mother's love.  Other ladies older than us still need their mother's love. It's ok to feel how you feel. It's the first step toward healing, acknowledgement of your pain. I commend you for acknowledging how you feel.  I do believe God can heal all of us of our pain.  He can replace all the years the locusts have stolen, He can renew us. You my dear are not damaged goods, please don't ever say that! Our words are powerful.

Maybe the other ladies can best guide you as to how you can start your healing, but I do agree with the woman who suggested an older spiritual mentor. God blessed me with some in my life, and they've been awesome. Pray he will send you someone.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

MrsIQ I haven't been able to get close to anyone to allow that.I tried at work with 2 ladies but I see too many things that aren't meshing well.They are awesome and I observe them but I can't allow them to mentor me as I want someone who wants to mentor me.I don't want to ask anyone.I feel its more one sided.

I hope in the new year I will be able to get into a church where I may be able to lay my guard down just a little to see if there is anyone I can allow to mentor me.I'm picky bc I don't trust most women since I grew up with such horrid women.


----------



## Guitarhero

I thank G-d for my church.  I just thank Him.  I can go anywhere in the world and find the same church....Him present and be able to reconcile and partake of Him.   I am so grateful for this.  I am so privileged to have come here..yet, who am I?  Nobody!!!  And He placed me deep within His heart?  You just don't know...how thankful I am.  :bouncegre   Everytime, He gets there before I can...just waiting.  He has shown me.  BVM, I am so grateful for you leading me to Him.  All those years in the past, when we prayed that prayer on that little card...of consecration...who would have known then what I would have been so privileged to have come to know now!!!  In so respects, thank youuuuu!!!!!


----------



## MrsIQ

GoddessMaker said:


> MrsIQ I haven't been able to get close to anyone to allow that.I tried at work with 2 ladies but I see too many things that aren't meshing well.They are awesome and I observe them but I can't allow them to mentor me as I want someone who wants to mentor me.I don't want to ask anyone.I feel its more one sided.
> 
> I hope in the new year I will be able to get into a church where I may be able to lay my guard down just a little to see if there is anyone I can allow to mentor me.I'm picky bc I don't trust most women since I grew up with such horrid women.



GoddessMaker,

You should be picky. You have to know if you can trust a person with your heart. I'll be praying that God sends her or them your way. 

Also, look for a church with active small groups. That's another place where hopefully you'll be able to see other people talking about their issues in a safe place. And if you feel comfortable after a time, you can share as well. 


If you don't like your position, change it. You are not a tree!


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I want to be a bit transparent this evening.I think back on when I was highly active in church.I believe now I was so focused on title or what I was doing moreso than building my relationship with God.When you place your identity in anything besides God you will feel like the world moved from under you when its gone.I was the speaker at church I was the usher etc..I loved my label as I was praised for what I could do.Now I look and as much as I want to be apart of a church I can't.See when my roles where taken I was ignored and no longer viable.

I see this in so much in my life.I have identified myself as the fat girl.The dark girl.The broke one.The depressed one..or even worst the itch who wants to commit suicide.As I feel God is removing this labels I am starting to feel akward like what or who am I? I was reborn Feb 20,2010 after my incident and now I can't seem to go back to who I was then.I can't become as depressed without thinking there has to be something more to this.I can't quit.I'm not the my labels anymore I may be fat,poor,but I'm not the condition anymore.

Ok let me go relax before bed..Lord help me to work for you tomorrow so I don't displease you while working and I won't have to stay in hell I mean the desert I call work.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

Lord I thank you for the freedom that I have in you


----------



## Laela

Sometimes, we expect more from others because we would be willing to do that much for them. God expects nothing less of us... Philippians 2:3-4


----------



## LucieLoo12

Time to go higher, no time to be complacent.God is making Himself available to me, Im taking advantage of it!!


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

Father help me to be all that you have purposed me to be today, not what I want, not how I feel, not what I think but let your will be done in me...


----------



## Nice & Wavy

*“Whatsoever  a man sows, THAT shall he also reap” (Gal 6:7). *

*Your fervent prayer  needs to be: “Lord, let me see my THAT.  Stop letting me try to reap  things that I have no rights over.  Stop me from being confused about  what I should be reaping.  Stop me from trying to cash in on other  people’s gifts.” 
*

*You cannot reap what belongs to others; you have to  reap what is yours.*


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I just want to scream at work.I can't seem to enjoy this work.I know what the word says that we work for Jesus not for man.But I just want to work without working with people.God why didn't I have gifts that deal with computers or something.I don't hate having liberal art type talents I just wish I had the aptitude for technical.But I will say thank you Lord for getting my registration done today at the final hour.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

you can't be tested, tried and made into pure gold in without 'people' in seclusion...

Be encouraged sweet Sis and keep hanging in there, things will get better




GoddessMaker said:


> I just want to scream at work.I can't seem to enjoy this work.I know what the word says that we work for Jesus not for man.But I just want to work without working with people.God why didn't I have gifts that deal with computers or something.I don't hate having liberal art type talents I just wish I had the aptitude for technical.But I will say thank you Lord for getting my registration done today at the final hour.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

^^ Iwanthealthyhair67 I know I can count on you to keep me on the straight and narrow. I often feel like I'm so beanthe people at work which makes working with them inbearable.I don't know when or what it will take to not feel this way but this inferiority complex makes working with people hard.I always feel I have to work extra hard and when I push people out it just plays with my mind set that people really don't care anyway bc they have basically ignored me or will make remarks like oh you talking now..it hurts bc they can't see the things Im working on mentally or what things I have had to change to get here..but that's life.


----------



## Guitarhero

All this talk about choir reminds me of my former parish and the cantor, bless her soul, sang so much for Our L-rd.  But she'd bring us to tears....of laughter ahahaha!  I know she sang for G-d and that she was formally trained...but L-rd have mercy!  We were once in the cry-room and we cried alright.  I couldn't help it...beet red...I'm cracking up right now.  The folks in front of us on the other side of the glass were holding it in, too.  She sounded like a cross between a soprano tweety bird with lento falsetto...somehow buffalo is in the imagery.  It was AWFUL but on key!  But to the L-rd, it's sweet!  G-d, help us to see it how You see it...and then again, G-d has a true sense of humor.  We are all wonderous parts of the Body.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

Doing 'extra' is tiring and it hurts when nobody notices your effort...I pray that one day you accept yourself faults and all, more people care than what you think ...when you begin to get comfortable in your own skin you won't care so much about how others feel about you ...besides there is only one persons opinion that really matters and HE already accepts you as you are ...



GoddessMaker said:


> ^^ @Iwanthealthyhair67 I know I can count on you to keep me on the straight and narrow. I often feel like I'm so beanthe people at work which makes working with them inbearable.I don't know when or what it will take to not feel this way but this inferiority complex makes working with people hard.I always feel I have to work extra hard and when I push people out it just plays with my mind set that people really don't care anyway bc they have basically ignored me or will make remarks like oh you talking now..it hurts bc they can't see the things Im working on mentally or what things I have had to change to get here..but that's life.


----------



## LoveisYou

Got invited to a church retreat , but my student salary did not afford me the liberty to say yes. Yet I prayed and asked God if it is His will for me to go please make a way. Well I got a call that someone in my church will be sponsoring me to go. God is soooooo awesome. I'm so excited!!!


----------



## InVue

*What you see is what you get:* Our perception of who we are has a great influence on our emotional, relational, and spiritual well-being. We tend to act in harmony with what we perceive ourselves to be. If you see yourself as a failure, you will find some way to fail no matter how hard you want to succeed. If you see yourself as adequate and capable because of your relationship with God, you will face life with greater optimism and perform nearer to your best.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I know this may be weird but I'm unusually calm today.Like everything in me is real tranquil.I can focus on things real clear.I'm on that rough spot of the month,bank account is on the extreme lean diet and I'm shockingly quiet inside.Like I'm optimistic about my future and what not.I'm scared that I'm this calm as it's quiet before the storm.I don't feel I'm out of the darkness valley so what gives.


----------



## InVue

Enjoy the calm beautiful lady.


----------



## tyrablu

I need to stop this cycle. It's either I'm in out.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Lord guide my bare feet on the path you desire.I'm tired of running.My feet are swollen and my back is hurting.I want to be around those only who are like you in my inner circle.Help me to mourn the loss of the life I wanted,should have had in the past.I'm responsible for my life right now.I'm responsible for my happiness.I view things so distortedly that I'm unable to appreciate life.I'm unable to live in the moment bc I'm drowning in yester years pain.I want to heal.I died Feb 20,2010 when I entered the ER.I'm alive now because of you God and I'm not the same even though I try to go back to the old me,but it feels oh so foreign which I believe is the reason for my compounding feelings.My death was both physical and mental.There are days where I want to resign and go to a psyc ward but I know that wasn't the life you meant for me as I saw what truly insane people look like,sound like I felt their pains and the overwhelming energy from them.

I have been scared to type what I just did because people can see my face on this site and could use it against me but you can't use anything aganist me as I know God is for me..I hope anyone who lurkers here be it paid or not can wake up in their own lives and allow the light to shine awesomely..be great ladies oh wait you already are.


----------



## Guitarhero

GoddessMaker said:


> There are days where I want to resign and go to a psyc ward but I know that wasn't the life you meant for me as I saw what truly insane people look like,sound like I felt their pains and the overwhelming energy from them.
> 
> I have been scared to type what I just did because people can see my face on this site and could use it against me but you can't use anything aganist me as I know God is for me..I hope anyone who lurkers here be it paid or not can wake up in their own lives and allow the light to shine awesomely..be great ladies oh wait you already are.



Dear GoddesMaker, please know that maybe G-d is trying to get you to see to seek professional help.  It's scary, I can bet but you need to walk through that fear to get to the garden of life.  It might not even be a psych ward, but just a doctor and a counselor.  Walk through that fear.  It's not that we don't care, we do and pray for you all the time in earnest...but we aren't equipped to provide you the help you need to get through this.  You already know where to go...to Him and if He is leading you to get professional help, trust that He will get you through.  See, G-d creates tools of us on earth and we all have different uses.  Maybe He wants you to use the tool of his md's and psychologists who can handle the job?  You are valuable!!!!  You are loved!!!  Whatever it is you did, you can get through this but seek the right path.  Do not be afraid!  Seek Life, beautiful flower!!!!!


Isaiah 41:10

'Do not fear, for I am with you; Do not anxiously look about you, for I am your God. I will strengthen you, surely I will help you, Surely I will uphold you with My righteous right hand.'


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Guitarhero I don't mean to be rude but that's not where God leading me.I don't know if you have ever gone through certain things that I have but my last post wasn't suicidal or anything just transparency.Not all the walk will be the happiest post..heck the bible has some very dark verses..but I def get your sentiments..I'm really peaceful right now and plan to stay that way..


----------



## Renewed1

These last few days have been awful, it was like one thing after another and I've been crying, etc. I've been going through these same endless circles, I can almost predict when they are going to happen. 

Welp! My birthday is tomorrow and I declared at 12:01am CST 11/2/11. That I won't go through some of the same stupid things I've been going through for years. 

I AM DECLARING MY BREAKTHROUGH!!!

ETA: I'll be 35!!


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

MarriageMaterial happy early birthday..Birthdays are special to me and I know you will have more than you can think or image on your day beautiful..


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

MarriageMaterial Happy Birthday, peace and many blessings to you now and always...


----------



## TraciChanel

MarriageMaterial , Happy birthday! I hope you have a blessed wonderful day


----------



## Laela

Countdown..... *Happy *early *Birthday*, MarriageMaterial !  Don't stress or fuss or worry about tomorrow..it will take care of itself. I declare you will have a blessed day!!

Today is my birthday, so you're in good company..    I don't look a day over 16...  





MarriageMaterial said:


> These last few days have been awful, it was like one thing after another and I've been crying, etc. I've been going through these same endless circles, I can almost predict when they are going to happen.
> 
> Welp! My birthday is tomorrow and I declared at 12:01am CST 11/2/11. That I won't go through some of the same stupid things I've been going through for years.
> 
> I AM DECLARING MY BREAKTHROUGH!!!
> 
> ETA: I'll be 35!!


----------



## TraciChanel

Happy Birthday, Laela!


----------



## InVue

MarriageMaterial and Laela. Hope you all have a wonderful day!


----------



## LucieLoo12

Lord, help me to show the love of God towards everyone. Unconditionally, the same love you have shown me


----------



## myhair84

God is amazing and it's a joy to know Him through His son Jesus Christ.

Sent from my fun My Touch 4g!


----------



## Laela

TraciChanel InVue...thank you ... :heart2: I'm enjoying the day!

God bless~


----------



## Renewed1

Laela said:


> Countdown..... *Happy *early *Birthday*, MarriageMaterial !  Don't stress or fuss or worry about tomorrow..it will take care of itself. I declare you will have a blessed day!!
> 
> Today is my birthday, so you're in good company..    I don't look a day over 16...




Happy Birthday Laela!!!


----------



## divya

Laela and MarriageMaterial


----------



## nathansgirl1908

I just need to pray about this.  Seeing this video about these stonings has just completely ruined my day and made me nauseous.  I know it existed in biblical times, but Jesus did say that you should check yourself before casting stones.  Some people need to take that literally.  Lord help a society that would carry out such torture.


----------



## Shimmie

Laela said:


> Countdown..... *Happy *early *Birthday*, MarriageMaterial !  Don't stress or fuss or worry about tomorrow..it will take care of itself. I declare you will have a blessed day!!
> 
> Today is my birthday, so you're in good company..
> 
> * I don't look a day over 16... *



  Amein, you're forever young.  

I still have baby fat... so I know I don't look a day over 10 ...


----------



## aribell

For the umpteenth time I've gotten myself into an uncomfortable/questionable situation by simply accepting an invitation without discerning first whether I ought to do so.  Trying to be nice...


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I was reflecting tonight and I ran across something again in my sermon notes.Right now I feel I'm going through spiritual schizophrenia..I'm in transition of changing mindsets but still dealing with two mind sets..similar to how we ladies transition from relaxed to natural..it can like we have to baby the new growth bc the old relax ends will strangle the life out of the new growth and eventually we have to go ahead and chop off the old in one big chop bc if not we will be imposing too big of a risk to keep both..its like they are warring with one another.

I feel this way in the state of my life.Part of me wants to believe and that I should continue to ask God not to take me out of my current situation-really not great job situation and poverty but to ask God to strengthen me and help me see what is needed while in this level.At times it's a compliment to be still in somethings bc we may have had our name called as have you considered my servant Goddessmaker.So while it's not fun right now and I'm going through to me a extended season of poverty and isolation this is all part of the consideration process and once I get out of it I will be truly delivered bc I will be able to praise in any situation going forth.The lessons I learn today aren't just for right now but they build upon one another for a lifetime.

The other part still allows too much external to affect the internal where it should be the internal should affect the external.My vision right now is blurred and frustration is on high demand.I enjoyed yesterday's peace that didn't happen today but I hope to have it again tomorrow.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I will not allow anyone even those I like bother me.I know it sounds rude but I wish people wouldn't be so uptight as black people.I mean omg things that are serious matters need to be examined vs ppl's ego's feeling touched.I love the little admin at work but today Im like dang even though I have respect for you you trip on things about that to me don't make sense..I guess I will love from a distance.


----------



## aribell

Has anyone ever had a situation unfold badly but you can't trace what you did wrong to bring it about?  I know that it's erroneous to think that everything that goes wrong is because of something you could have prevented, but that thought can be hard to overcome. 

It may be these times when you just have to trust that the Lord saw what was going to happen and had something for you to learn in the process.


----------



## Guitarhero

Pope Benedict regarding the priesthood and some of those struggling with impurity etc.:


"...the church is a net, you never know what you'll catch..."  That's for sure for the entire Church body, no matter the denomination nor position.  G-d  extends the invitation to ALL and if we can't understand that, then we are hypocrites to judge each other from church to church.


----------



## aribell

Praising God for having received my father's blessing.  It's such a relief.  What he wanted and what I wanted were at odds and I could not have peace in that.  I feel released to move forward with the vision I have.


----------



## LoveisYou

The encounter was such a BLESSING! Thank God for healing, this is definitely the beginning of a new journey for me, and I am just excited to see where my Heavenly Father wants to take me.


----------



## Shimmie

We now have a Christian Prayer Line.    

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=579997


----------



## alwaysinchrist

Im soo blessed by my spiritual leaders that I have in my life. My church family loves n is always willing to listen n give advice. I longed for peace in my house n love. My father in heaven poured me out blessing that I cant even contain. Thank you father for being my provider n showing me unconditional love. 

Right now im building a better n closer relationship with God who is prince of peace n he Reigns in victor. My sisters who are discourage....remember the storm wouldn't last forever .


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

Father I don't want to disappoint you in any way...


----------



## Guitarhero

You all should make the prayer line a sticky so that people who wish to participate can find it easily.


----------



## Shimmie

Guitarhero said:


> You all should make the prayer line a sticky so that people who wish to participate can find it easily.



Guitarhero ...

Excellent Suggestion    However the dates and times are subject to change in order to accommodate as many members as possible.  There are so many different schedules among the members that to make it a 'sticky' the updates would soon get lost in the midst of numerous posts.  

Do you have any other suggestions?  Your help is sincerely needed and appreciated to make this work for everyone who wants to participate. 

Are you able to join us tonight?   Thanks Guitar.


----------



## Guitarhero

Maybe just the access numbers and a running thread updating the various times of availability?  I dunno about participating for myself but I wish this success.  Can you update a sticky?  Maybe just somewhere upfront where to find the prayer line and info?  


ETA....I just saw the conference no.'s    I might call in...will see.


----------



## Shimmie

Guitarhero said:


> Maybe just the access numbers and a running thread updating the various times of availability?  I dunno about participating for myself but I wish this success.  Can you update a sticky?  Maybe just somewhere upfront where to find the prayer line and info?
> 
> 
> ETA....I just saw the conference no.'s    I might call in...will see.



I have an idea.  Maybe I can ask the Mods to make a sticky of the thread announcement for the upcoming session and then take it down afterwards.  This way  the prayer requests won't get lost in the midst of posts as the sessions grow. 

In other words, new thread announcement, new prayer requests = 'sticky'. 

I hope you're able to join in.  You're one of us.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I see myself in my dreams smiling happy and free.I see me able to operate in the anointing and freedom God gave but I lost because of being depressed and sucidal for so long.I see me digging deep inside and being able to birth knowledge and opportunity for others.I see myself as a mother a good one who loves and nurtures.I feel warmth from the glow of the sun..I must make my dreams a reality it just wouldn't be be fitting for me to endure abuse for so long to live a life of utter darkness.


----------



## LatterGlory

Rom 8:26 Likewise the Spirit also helpeth our infirmities: for we know not what we should pray for as we ought: but the Spirit itself maketh intercession for us with groanings which cannot be uttered. 

Lord Jesus let us continue to pray for @Nice & Wavy. In her time of need keep her covered in our prayers, we pray that through her time of testing that her faith fail not and - in the words of a preacher - please help her to "trust your heart when she cannot see your hand" in Jesus' name we pray, amen.:Rose:

1Jn_4:4 Ye are of God, little children, and have overcome them: because greater is he that is in you, than he that is in the world.


----------



## Laela

^^I stand in agreement, Amein~


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

and so do I ...please let her know that we are praying for her LatterGlory


----------



## Shimmie

LatterGlory said:


> Rom 8:26 Likewise the Spirit also helpeth our infirmities: for we know not what we should pray for as we ought: but the Spirit itself maketh intercession for us with groanings which cannot be uttered.
> 
> Lord Jesus let us continue to pray for @Nice & Wavy. In her time of need keep her covered in our prayers, we pray that through her time of testing that her faith fail not and - in the words of a preacher - please help her to "trust your heart when she cannot see your hand" in Jesus' name we pray, amen.:Rose:
> 
> 1Jn_4:4 Ye are of God, little children, and have overcome them: because greater is he that is in you, than he that is in the world.



Amen and Amen...

She's our sister and we love her.


----------



## aribell

I've been so blessed by praying with the women in my church.  One in particular has really set an example of how I can have greater faith and see more of God in my life.  It's great when you can find people who can point the way to the next level.

Sent from my LS670 using LS670


----------



## Guitarhero

Yeah, it bothers me.  Outright disregard for social order in a religious environment.  You know right from wrong.  G-d doesn't care what color you are but if you are a thief, then you are a thief.  That, my friend, is in Black and White.


----------



## LoveisYou

There's an older Christian man I know and he epitomizes what I want my husband to be. The way he's devoted to the work of God, his wife and children. From afar I look at him and think wow what a man of God! There is something so awe inspiring about a man or woman who is totally devoted to Christ.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

LatterGlory said:


> Rom 8:26 Likewise the Spirit also helpeth our infirmities: for we know not what we should pray for as we ought: but the Spirit itself maketh intercession for us with groanings which cannot be uttered.
> 
> Lord Jesus let us continue to pray for @Nice & Wavy. In her time of need keep her covered in our prayers, we pray that through her time of testing that her faith fail not and - in the words of a preacher - please help her to "trust your heart when she cannot see your hand" in Jesus' name we pray, amen.:Rose:
> 
> 1Jn_4:4 Ye are of God, little children, and have overcome them: because greater is he that is in you, than he that is in the world.


Thank you so much for this, sis!  You don't know how God used you and I  thank you for your obedience and your heart of prayer!  Love you,  always!!!


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Laela said:


> ^^I stand in agreement, Amein~





Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> and so do I ...please let her know that we are praying for her @LatterGlory





Shimmie said:


> Amen and Amen...
> 
> She's our sister and we love her.


Thank you so much sisters!  When the saints pray, God hears and answers!  I thank God for you and love you all so much.  I appreciate your love and loving prayers!

Loving you with the love of the Lord,

N&W


----------



## Shimmie

Nice & Wavy said:


> Thank you so much sisters!  When the saints pray, God hears and answers!  I thank God for you and love you all so much.  I appreciate your love and loving prayers!
> 
> Loving you with the love of the Lord,
> 
> N&W





Go glad, so very happy for you.

I love you, Precious Wavy.   You're my true sister.


----------



## LongTimeComing

I'm so sorry. I'm trying to get it together.


----------



## Shimmie

msdr said:


> I'm so sorry. I'm trying to get it together.






And you will.  You're not alone.  You are not unloved.  :Rose:


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Shimmie said:


> Go glad, so very happy for you.
> 
> I love you, Precious Wavy.   You're my true sister.


And you are mine...God knows to knit hearts together...He is so good at it

Love you!


----------



## Laela

Good to 'see' you back, N&W! I'm glad to hear all is well!


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Praise the Lord for another day.I guess time can heal things and also help you with perspective.God is awesome beyond words are comprehension.I may never be a co-pastor or 1st lady but I def will act like one and help as many as I can even though I'm no bible thump-er.I want the Word to be clear.Many times people I believe are scared of following Christ bc of all the things those who are high and mighty say and its scary.God is love God don't play about certain things and God never puts more on us than we were created to bear..It sounds all holy when your not going through but when you are going through it like the worst thing to hear.I have some bad days but I won't complain bc the good days like now sitting in my bed thinking about his goodness its pure job.Love you ladies even the ones I don't get or understand or the ones I don't think I wrapped too tightly that is the beauty of life.


----------



## LoveisYou

Last week at the encounter, they did a workshop on the mercies of God - very powerful workshop, what stood out to me most was when the facilitator said "Jesus came to His own and his own rejected Him." Such  powerful statement for me and one that really spoke to me on so many levels.


----------



## Laela

Moses wasn't the most eloquent of speakers...God didn't care about that. Moses came up with all kinds of excuses not to serve. God didn't want to hear it. When God has someone in mind for a mission, his destiny has been preordained. I can choose to fight Him and get swallowed up by a "whale" or simply surrender to His Will.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Laela said:


> Good to 'see' you back, N&W! I'm glad to hear all is well!


Thank you, sis....love you, always!


----------



## Laela

For you.. 

Hope you're having a wonderful Sunday with your family! Love you much!


----------



## aribell

Heard a great slice of a sermon on the radio this morning.  It was an interpretation of the phrase "believes all things" in I Corinthians 13.  "Love...hopes all things, _believes all things_, endures all things..."

His perspective on it was that a part of "believing all things" was the ability to believe in God's hand upon those in whom we find fault, to be able to believe that the Spirit can work in someone so obviously imperfect.  He said that many times it is difficult to receive ministry from someone we deem flawed, but that such people are exactly those through whom God works.

I thought it was a great insight because the truth is that the vast majority of believers have some faults which could be hidden, but which could very well be plain to see.  Just because I can observe what that fault is doesn't mean that God's annointing is not on the person.  It's too easy to "discern" the heart of another as not really being after God or led by God because of _our_ expectation of where that person ought to be as a believer.

Peter is a great example of this.  Even after receiving the Holy Spirit, he received a harsh rebuke from Paul for acting hypocritically amongst the Jews (Galatians).  Peter was certainly at fault and needed to be corrected, but no one could question that he had indeed been chosen by God and knew Him well.


----------



## Renewed1

Dear Father,

I need a breakthrough in every area of my life. Le Sigh!


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I just want to get true revelation and doors to be open not just money but with relationships and other things..I pray others are able to have at least one thing they want for the holidays.


----------



## LoveisYou

I really like the book Blessings and Curses by Derick Prince


----------



## Laela

^^ 

"When Rebekah pushed Jacob to the front of the line to receive his father's blessing, she was on a mission from God. Jacob feared discovery, but his mother said "I'll take the curse. You obey my voice. Rebekah had gone from barren, to doubly blessed."


----------



## Guitarhero

Romantic love in marriage has its origins in ancient times.  Tis not true that it is only a Western concept.  "Husbands, love your wives"  has it's roots in Judaism long before christianity.  Leah was unloved and hurt.  Rebekkah was highly desired.  Of course, business deals flourished all around and women were subjugated under a man's rule very strictly.  But divorce is nothing new and it might not be true that the rates are higher today as it depends upon the culture in comparison.  Everyone wished their sons and daughters to develop romantic love as the couple grew to know each other in the Middle-east.  Romantic love is central to a healthy marriage.  Otherwise, all you've got is a dull business contract.  All the stories of love between man and woman are from G-d and demonstrate, as a microcosm, the deep love G-d has for man and His church.  It is created in us as innate desires and is actually His plan.


----------



## alwaysinchrist

Lord give me strengh today because my past has creep back into my life


----------



## aribell

Guitarhero said:


> Romantic love in marriage has its origins in ancient times.  Tis not true that it is only a Western concept.  "Husbands, love your wives"  has it's roots in Judaism long before christianity.  Leah was unloved and hurt.  Rebekkah was highly desired.  Of course, business deals flourished all around and women were subjugated under a man's rule very strictly.  But divorce is nothing new and it might not be true that the rates are higher today as it depends upon the culture in comparison.  Everyone wished their sons and daughters to develop romantic love as the couple grew to know each other in the Middle-east.  Romantic love is central to a healthy marriage.  Otherwise, all you've got is a dull business contract.  All the stories of love between man and woman are from G-d and demonstrate, as a microcosm, the deep love G-d has for man and His church.  It is created in us as innate desires and is actually His plan.



Agreed, and yet I think the notion that romantic love is what a marriage is based on is a product of western modernity.  Leah was unloved, but no one was saying that fact meant Jacob shouldn't marry her.  Isaac loved Rebekah, but that wasn't why she was chosen as his wife...Isaac's love didn't start till after she was presented to him.  And Song of Songs is lovely, but in reading it I always have to remember that Solomon had 300 wives and 700 concubines...so while that portrayal of romance is good (though the Shulamite also cautions), it couldn't be seen as the basis of lifelong love.  Solomon's choices belie that notion.

I definitely believe romantic love is created of God, I just think the question of what role it plays in a committed relationship is probably very different than our society presents it.  At the very least, I don't think romantic love forms the basis of a covenant-- that rests on charity and absolute faithfulness.

Sent from my LS670 using LS670


----------



## Guitarhero

^^^To the assumption that romantic love is unnecessary in a marriage and that it doesn't keep it together.  It often does.  I'm aware of the cultural differences today and that's why I made sure to state that parents of the groom/bride wished for romantic love to develop.  It's not unheard of that ancient people married for love.  It wasn't always a business contract.

I'm also in disagreement with christians who say that marriage is not spiritual.  They couldn't be further from the truth.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I want to scream and kick someone in the throat.Its like my office is like death to my soul and spirit.No matter what I do I come back to this sad state of being at work.I just don't know if its the depression ppl here have since its in a very poor area but I feel so heavy being here..One day I will feel free and light.


----------



## aribell

Guitarhero said:


> ^^^To the assumption that romantic love is unnecessary in a marriage and that it doesn't keep it together.  It often does.  I'm aware of the cultural differences today and that's why I made sure to state that parents of the groom/bride wished for romantic love to develop.  It's not unheard of that ancient people married for love.  It wasn't always a business contract.
> 
> I'm also in disagreement with christians who say that marriage is not spiritual.  They couldn't be further from the truth.



I'm not following your response.  I didn't say it shouldn't be there, only that even in biblical times people married with or without it.  

I also don't follow the marriage not being spiritual piece.

Sent from my LS670 using LS670


----------



## aribell

Ok, so I keep seeing the time on clocks at exactly 2:22, 3:33, & 4:44.  It's only one of those three and it's been happening a lot.  Just now I came to post and saw the time on the last entry was 3:33 and I started typing this one at 4:44.

A set of 3 successive numbers, repeated 3 times...over and over, everywhere.  I told the Lord that I am interpreting that to mean that "it's time" but am unsure of whether the Lord actually speaks through such things.  It seems close to interpreting omens, which is forbidden.

Any insights?

Sent from my LS670 using LS670


----------



## CandiedLipgloss

The same has been happening to me for the past few years. Same time on the clock everytime i look. 

Sent from my MOTWX435KT using MOTWX435KT


----------



## Guitarhero

nicola.kirwan said:


> I'm not following your response.  I didn't say it shouldn't be there, only that even in biblical times people married with or without it.
> 
> I also don't follow the marriage not being spiritual piece.
> 
> Sent from my LS670 using LS670



I was responding to a post in the Off-Topic in which those things were said.  I am fully aware of the cultural differences today versus the old marriage contracts of the past.  The statement made there seemed to suggest that the failure for marriages today is that they are based solely upon romantic notion.  Well, romance is a large part of it.  But that's not why there are failures...lack of committment is the reason for it as well as various other reasons.  

Another thread had a response that said that marriage is not spiritual. Just random thoughts of mine on those issues as to why I didn't agree with those particular statements.


----------



## Shimmie

alwaysinchrist said:


> Lord give me strengh today because my past has creep back into my life



alwaysinchrist ...

Fear not, Loved one... fear not. 

This will not / can not harm or destroy you, neither shame your innocence.  It's not there to 'stay' but to be dealt with and put away, forever. 

How so?  How possibly so?   

Because.......

You are _'Always in Christ'_.    

For you...

_God is in the midst of her; she shall not be moved: God shall help her, and that right early.   ----- Psalm 46:5_

God is in the midst of you; you shall not be moved.  God has already begun to help you, for he started 'right early'.  

Fear not...


----------



## Shimmie

GoddessMaker said:


> I want to scream and kick someone in the throat.Its like my office is like death to my soul and spirit.No matter what I do I come back to this sad state of being at work.I just don't know if its the depression ppl here have since its in a very poor area but I feel so heavy being here..One day I will feel free and light.



You are so adorable and loved...

   


  

:blowkiss:

Some very pretty lady has a Birthday a' coming' soon.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

*God  gives you peace. This peace doesn’t bear explanation; it passes all  understanding. God assigns peace to us to guard us like a bodyguard. The  peace of God guards our hearts and minds. Today, more than ever, we  need the peace of God. We can obtain it through prayer. The Bible says  that He will keep him in perfect peace whose mind is stayed on Him.*


----------



## Sharpened

nicola.kirwan said:


> Ok, so I keep seeing the time on clocks at exactly 2:22, 3:33, & 4:44.  It's only one of those three and it's been happening a lot.  Just now I came to post and saw the time on the last entry was 3:33 and I started typing this one at 4:44.
> 
> A set of 3 successive numbers, repeated 3 times...over and over, everywhere.  I told the Lord that I am interpreting that to mean that "it's time" but am unsure of whether the Lord actually speaks through such things.  It seems close to interpreting omens, which is forbidden.
> 
> Any insights?



I had wanted to only read today, but then I saw this...LOL!

It is a sign (not an omen) He is around and getting you ready for the next big step in your walk. All praise to Him you are picking up on His signals! I have been seeing triple-number and double-double (10:10, 11:11, 12:12) times for a couple of years now. DH started seeing them constantly six months before I did (drove him batty). We never spoke about it around the children, but my older one asked me why he keep seeing time with all the same numbers so often a month after me.

It will calm down, but never really go away. Say a quick thanksgiving for His continued presence if you feel led to. Just do not get dependent upon it (turning it into a superstition or idol) and keep it moving. One day, there will be no clocks...


----------



## Sharpened

Nobody is going to believe this. Our Father does not like the term "Godhead." He is not the part of a god nor head of a god or gods, but the Great I AM WHO I AM. I very rarely ever used the word, but the image of Cerberus, the three-headed dog of Greek mythology, popped up when I said it. Oops...

As with everything, take it to the Lord in prayer.


----------



## alwaysinchrist

Shimmie said:


> @alwaysinchrist ...
> 
> Fear not, Loved one... fear not.
> 
> This will not / can not harm or destroy you, neither shame your innocence. It's not there to 'stay' but to be dealt with and put away, forever.
> 
> How so? How possibly so?
> 
> Because.......
> 
> You are _'Always in Christ'_.
> 
> For you...
> 
> _God is in the midst of her; she shall not be moved: God shall help her, and that right early. ----- Psalm 46:5_
> 
> God is in the midst of you; you shall not be moved. God has already begun to help you, for he started 'right early'.
> 
> Fear not...


 
Thank you so much for that I needed that!!


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

GM

When you accept that there is purpose in you being right there on that job that you hate so much, it will not seem so bad, trust me...stop kicking against the pricks so that you can quickly learn the lesson move from this place ...

I believe in you and know that YOU can do it...



GoddessMaker said:


> I want to scream and kick someone in the throat.Its like my office is like death to my soul and spirit.No matter what I do I come back to this sad state of being at work.I just don't know if its the depression ppl here have since its in a very poor area but I feel so heavy being here..One day I will feel free and light.


----------



## crlsweetie912

*sigh*
I don't know where I am right now.....things are so up in the air.....and I'm feeling restless and rebellious....Like I have to totally switch from who I am because NOTHING is right....But the real thing is I'm scared.  I feel like I'm all alone, and I know God is with me, but living on this earth all my life, and not really being loved, appreciated or respected is wearing on me.......*sigh*


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I have to get this out of me as I started crying in traffic on the way home.No judging please.I can't understand this holiday time frame.I'm looking forward to 1/1/2012 bc it would be the end of the holidays.I skipped out on the offices thanksgiving thing bc honestly I can't get down.I don't understand or better yet I can't comprehend the reason for it.I can't relax in life.I don't know what joy is nor do I know what happiness is.I'm not talking about the temp stuff but real happiness and joy.I have never had a time in my life where things where care free.All I can think of is the hard and negative.Positivity feels dumb for me bc its like what's positive.That takes alot of energy to stay or try to be optimistic.I mean I tell myself with all the job you apply to something has to happen same with weight as much as your trying the fat has to come off so you can finally live your life.

I wanted family like everyone else for a long time but since I'm so old its like that time has passed.I felt like the misfit at work while everyone is getting dressing I left and went to lunch elsewhere.I felt sorta off by my manger and her response to me saying I wasn't able to participate either which was ok fine..no questions so that def put me off..which does even worst damage since she a pastor wife..I hope and pray next year I don't give up faith and God and just walk away I'm digger deeper than I ever have but I guess it's not deep enough.I'm not in pain anymore just perplexed.

Ok now off to deep breathing and bed.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

@crlsweetie912 Girl, you are really loved and really appreciated, ask the father to let you feel his love, he will you know...I know, because I've often needed to feel his embrace


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

Why don't you join us on the prayer line tonight...




GoddessMaker said:


> I have to get this out of me as I started crying in traffic on the way home.No judging please.I can't understand this holiday time frame.I'm looking forward to 1/1/2012 bc it would be the end of the holidays.I skipped out on the offices thanksgiving thing bc honestly I can't get down.I don't understand or better yet I can't comprehend the reason for it.I can't relax in life.I don't know what joy is nor do I know what happiness is.I'm not talking about the temp stuff but real happiness and joy.I have never had a time in my life where things where care free.All I can think of is the hard and negative.Positivity feels dumb for me bc its like what's positive.That takes alot of energy to stay or try to be optimistic.I mean I tell myself with all the job you apply to something has to happen same with weight as much as your trying the fat has to come off so you can finally live your life.
> 
> I wanted family like everyone else for a long time but since I'm so old its like that time has passed.I felt like the misfit at work while everyone is getting dressing I left and went to lunch elsewhere.I felt sorta off by my manger and her response to me saying I wasn't able to participate either which was ok fine..no questions so that def put me off..which does even worst damage since she a pastor wife..I hope and pray next year I don't give up faith and God and just walk away I'm digger deeper than I ever have but I guess it's not deep enough.I'm not in pain anymore just perplexed.
> 
> Ok now off to deep breathing and bed.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Iwanthealthyhair67 you know what I did and you rock..I love you.


----------



## mrselle

For a few moments tonight I felt alone.  I'm married, I have wonderful children, supportive parents and sometimes I feel alone.


----------



## Laela

There is something about the presence of God...  that purges the spirit, soul and mind of impurities, through tears.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

GoddessMaker, yes I know and I am so glad you did ,,,,I AGAPE you too...





GoddessMaker said:


> @Iwanthealthyhair67 you know what I did and you rock..I love you.


----------



## Guitarhero

You are never alone.  G-d hears your very thoughts even before you have them.  He counts the very hairs on your head and has known you even while you were being formed in the womb.  He brought you to existence.  Even the sparrows are cared for.  How much more will He care for you?  Do not lose hope. Tell Him you trust in Him every day and if you can pray more, tell Him various times, especially when you feel distressed and alone, hopeless or afraid.  Say to HIm, "I trust in You." He is with us.  He is Im-Anu-El (Emanuel)...God, the One with us.  No matter the circumstances, trust in His mercy.  Persevere until the end.  Do not lose hope if you struggle or even stumble.  We all do at times.  But get back up again and run towards His mercy.  He is with you...He is with all of us and will NEVER leave us. When you look back on these situations in future, you will see one set of footprints in the sand and those will be the ones of Christ who carried us through it all.  Be encouraged and do not fear.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

The eyes of the Lord are upon the righteous and his ears are OPEN unto their cry...the righteous cry and the Lord heareth and delivereth them from ALL their troubles...


----------



## Shimmie

mrselle said:


> For a few moments tonight I felt alone.  I'm married, I have wonderful children, supportive parents and sometimes I feel alone.



   You were missing 'you'.   mrselle, you give so much of yourself to others, so much love and care.   The moment you felt most alone, you needed to take a moment to allow the Holy Spirit to re-fill you, replenish you, to refresh you.   You were 'lonely' for you.   

Jesus 'often' if not always, 'took time away' to be alone with God and the Holy Spirit to be refreshed, to have His annointing recharged, to become 'one' with God His Father, and to be in touch with Himself.  

You are not alone, not ever.  Everywhere around you, is 'you', the 'you' which lives in the hearts of those you've given so much of yourself. 

Alone mrselle, not ever.   In Jesus' Name.   Amen.


----------



## Shimmie

Guitarhero said:


> You are never alone.  G-d hears your very thoughts even before you have them.  He counts the very hairs on your head and has known you even while you were being formed in the womb.  He brought you to existence.  Even the sparrows are cared for.  How much more will He care for you?
> 
> Do not lose hope.
> 
> Tell Him you trust in Him every day and if you can pray more, tell Him various times, especially when you feel distressed and alone, hopeless or afraid.  Say to HIm, "I trust in You." He is with us.
> 
> He is Im-Anu-El (Emanuel)...
> 
> God, the One with us.
> 
> No matter the circumstances, trust in His mercy.  Persevere until the end.  Do not lose hope if you struggle or even stumble.  We all do at times.  But get back up again and run towards His mercy.
> 
> He is with you...He is with all of us and will NEVER leave us. When you look back on these situations in future, you will see one set of footprints in the sand and those will be the ones of Christ who carried us through it all.  Be encouraged and do not fear.



  Beautiful ...


----------



## LongTimeComing

Tell me why I am stoked about prayer on Tues.


----------



## alwaysinchrist

Its pray service tonight and Im soo excited. This week has been crazy....


----------



## LatterGlory

Heb 11:6-7
(6)  But without faith it is impossible to please him: for he that cometh to God must believe that he is, and that he is a rewarder of them that diligently seek him.

Mat 11:29-30
(29)  Take my yoke upon you, and *learn of me*; for I am meek and lowly in heart: *and ye shall find rest unto your souls.*(30)  For my yoke is easy, and my burden is light.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

OMG I went and heard Prophetess Bynum preach tonight.7:30pm to 12am..I'm just now getting in.I can't believe the things that occured as big as I am God you would put that running streak in me..Yea Lord thats so not funny.I can't believe I gave all my birthday money in church..Lord I'm expecting some extra money from somewhere so I can pay my credit card the 60.00 I put in..I can't believe Prophetess Bynum told me to sit on the floor while she was preacher so I got a extreme front row seat..All in all I know I will never be the same and 2012 is for those believers who are alive and have eaten the bitter things of life..I'm still like not all here I pray in the later this morning I have some deeper revelations..I know that it was def ordained for me to hear her tonight bc my bff emailed me at 11am asking if I wanted to go and all hell broke lose on us..you know the devil hates praying women who know exactly who they are in the Lord and the power that is in them..


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Rev 12:12

12 Therefore rejoice, you heavens
   and you who dwell in them!
But woe to the earth and the sea,
   because the devil has gone down to you!
He is filled with fury,
   because he knows that his time is short.”


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I really can't weigh if its the devil which I don't like to give him credit for much or if its discernment but I can't shake the feeling Juanita Bynum is a fraud.There so much out there about the way she carried on about her domestic issue that isn't proper.I also feel as though why do you come and always ask for 1000 dollars from ppl..you made 21,000 dollars last night.My bestie is so sold of giving her all to the church but yet the church does nothing to help her.I don't know if its knowledge that makes me a bit aware but I don't know if its proper to almost tell ppl they need to use their credit cards to give money away.God wouldn't want his ppl to go in debt esp if your prophecy isn't right then those persons would be in debt bc no money is coming in like they said.I know tithing is in the bible and you pay 10 percent of your earnings not credit..bc we are to be the lender not the borrower and why would we borrow to pay God.I gave what I had but I don't believe that I will get this omg blessing that they spoke of bc that's not realistic.Maybe I'm still not a hard enough believer or just cynically that I may not be able to really enjoy my bday but this really has me thinking..I know other parts of the night where of God.


----------



## LoveisYou

Ladies, please pray for me. There are some things that happened this week that really have me feeling hurt, angry and confused. Please pray for me.


----------



## LoveisYou

"Fear not, for  I am with you even unto the end of the Earth."

Thank You Jesus!


----------



## alwaysinchrist

Did I just take 5steps backward when I was doing soo great:'(


----------



## TraciChanel

GoddessMaker said:


> I really can't weigh if its the devil which I don't like to give him credit for much *or if its discernment but I can't shake the feeling Juanita Bynum is a fraud*.There so much out there about the way she carried on about her domestic issue that isn't proper.I also feel as though why do you come and always ask for 1000 dollars from ppl..you made 21,000 dollars last night.My bestie is so sold of giving her all to the church but yet the church does nothing to help her.I don't know if its knowledge that makes me a bit aware but I don't know if its proper to almost tell ppl they need to use their credit cards to give money away.God wouldn't want his ppl to go in debt esp if your prophecy isn't right then those persons would be in debt bc no money is coming in like they said.I know tithing is in the bible and you pay 10 percent of your earnings not credit..bc we are to be the lender not the borrower and why would we borrow to pay God.I gave what I had but I don't believe that I will get this omg blessing that they spoke of bc that's not realistic.Maybe I'm still not a hard enough believer or just cynically that I may not be able to really enjoy my bday but this really has me thinking..I know other parts of the night where of God.


 
Funny, I had the _same_ feeling when I heard her speak a few years ago. I think it was the fact that she was asking for $1500 (if I'm not mistaken, it could have been more) for a "threshing floor" that she was selling. It was some sort of prayer mat and some essential oils. Something just didn't sit right with me about that. It's free to pray; I don't need accessories. I can go on and on about it...but, I won't. I say, trust your gut feeling. Not everyone who says she (or he) is a prophet is a prophet.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

^^that not just a feeling that's the Holy spirit...


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

@TraciChanel Yea I drunk a little of the koolaid Friday but its like hey if she fool God knows and will bless it anyway.Like you ladies get me if I'm wrong but where in the bible does it say anything about planting seeds in order to get a blessing? Like I could see the whole tithing thing as something they could try and correlate that you should give according to your faith but Im like God say the 10 percent I didn't see anything else about any seeds.I have  books of Bynum and I'm thinking of trashing them.One reason is I can't get an understanding of them.Like they aren't written in clear language.I know some will say that prophet isn't like everyone else but Im like this can't be.God was straight to the point about what he said like don't steal,don't do your neighbors wife,don't kill etc..God didn't write in this over the top trying to sound deep writing..something deep to me is only to words:Jesus weep..two words that have such a heavy meaning its like wow.I don't know I'm not spiritual enough but God said nothing about spiritual..I mean there a song out called Spiritual and Im like that doesn't sit well in my soul.


----------



## aribell

GoddessMaker Stick with the discernment the Lord has given you!  You are 150% right when you say that the Lord is completely straightforward with what He requires of us.

Sent from my LS670 using LS670


----------



## aribell

This past couple of weeks, I think the Lord may have been showing me that with respect to our society's morals and values, the battle is not over yet.  There are some who want to preach that it's all gone to hell and is irreversible.  But I've had a couple of experiences and see different things going on around the country where people are standing up to say, "Umm...no, we aren't going to stand for this--this is _not_ acceptable."  There are many who want to say that traditional values are antiquated and that "modern" sensibilities have won the day, but I don't think they have.  

Praying for a resurgence and pricked consciences across the country!


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Lord in a few hours I will be 26.Lord I thank you because I didn't plan on being around to see it.I have tried to abort ship so many times I have lost count.I'm blessed none of my self inflicted knife wounds show.Lord you know me better than I do.You know that I don't stand for foolishness in my life at all anymore.Please give me discernment on a church that should be for me.I'm tired of the black church using people.I'm tired of those who have no money giving their all thinking if they just put more in they will get a bigger blessing.The truth is often times they are worst off.Pay your tithes yes but don't go broke.I want to have a solid church home next year if allowed.I want to have good discernment on the person that is a messenger of you Lord bc I'm so close to slapping those who say they are your messengers but yet they can't preach without someone dropping 1k seed.If the WORD these pastors say is so good then why not give it away.Why put such hefty price tags on them.I wanted the WTAL 2011 conference tape but I can't drop 60 for it.Lord your WORD is free in the bible online and I have more bibles that I know what to do with.I guess this is why I am hesitant to join a church anymore.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

send out a shout of praise into the atmosphere.....and dont be cute cause when those folk marched around the Jericho wall for the last time they were not cute and quiet they werent looking around to see who was looking neither did they care who heard...

Praise stills the enemy...give a shout of praise and stop the enemy in his tracks....HALLELUJAH!!!


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

@Iwanthealthyhair67 why did your post make me want to start shouting in my house...


I say this Lord you mess my head up sometimes..in this world I believe I'm doing nothing that motivates ppl that would encourage anyone then I get messages that blow my mind..I'm like right now on the couch close to tears bc I felt all the pain was for not but if 1 person is encouraged or thinks a bit different then it was ok to go through.At times we say why us but why not us.There some things are are mad painful but at times it was the very thing that creates you to the warrior you were needed to be.

This is my last post at the age of 25..I have been allowed to see my 26th year.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

Happy Birthday Love,

You have earned th right to praise him whether its a loud praise or soft one ...

yes, why not us it's all to make us better and stonger, it develops our character, teaches us lean and depend on him ...




GoddessMaker said:


> @Iwanthealthyhair67 why did your post make me want to *start shouting in my house*...
> 
> 
> I say this Lord you mess my head up sometimes..in this world I believe I'm doing nothing that motivates ppl that would encourage anyone then I get messages that blow my mind..I'm like right now on the couch close to tears bc I felt all the pain was for not but if 1 person is encouraged or thinks a bit different then it was ok to go through.*At times we say why us but why not us*.There some things are are mad painful but at times it was the very thing that creates you to the warrior you were needed to be.
> 
> *This is my last post at the age of 25..I have been allowed to see my 26th year.[/*QUOTE]


----------



## TraciChanel

GoddessMaker said:


> @Iwanthealthyhair67 why did your post make me want to start shouting in my house...
> 
> 
> I say this Lord you mess my head up sometimes..in this world I believe I'm doing nothing that motivates ppl that would encourage anyone then I get messages that blow my mind..I'm like right now on the couch close to tears bc I felt all the pain was for not but if 1 person is encouraged or thinks a bit different then it was ok to go through.At times we say why us but why not us.There some things are are mad painful but at times it was the very thing that creates you to the warrior you were needed to be.
> 
> This is my last post at the age of 25..I have been allowed to see my 26th year.


Happy Birthday, GoddessMaker! I hope you have a wonderful day  I wish you many blessings


----------



## Laela

GoddessMaker!!!  I wish you God's best today, everyday!  :Rose:


----------



## aribell

Praising God for His provision!


----------



## LoveisYou

Thank you ladies so much for praying, let me tell you God showed up and showed out!!!!
After I asked you guys to pray I got the verse I posted "He will never leave you...." and it's so true, ladies no matter how dark it get, trust Him!


----------



## LongTimeComing

I heard that my praise is like me stepping on the neck of the devil a couple weeks ago. And I think I just got it... You can't speak when someone is standing on your neck. Please excuse me while I choke this fool out!!!!


----------



## Honi

How you see Jesus is how you will receive. If your revelation is small you will get small. If your revelation is BIG.........


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

msdr I almost broke my coffee table banging on it at your post..Oh how I love Jesus and the gangsta christian..


----------



## LongTimeComing

I'm not gangsta... 





often.


----------



## MotionThickness

After lurking for 3.5 years, I officially subscribed last night. I joined for the fellowship offered here with other Christian women, AND to thank @GoddessMaker for her posts. I look forward to getting to know each of the lovely women here.


----------



## Shimmie

MotionThickness said:


> After lurking for 3.5 years, I officially subscribed last night. I joined for the fellowship offered here with other Christian women, AND to thank @GoddessMaker for her posts. I look forward to getting to know each of the lovely women here.



:welcome3:    



:welcome3:


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Lord I'm calling you right now.I praise you for allowing my brother to be found alive and un harmed.But Lord why would you allow him to go so far gone mentally.My mother isn't strong either Lord.She deals with alot and settles and there nothing I can do.God why make me the way I am and put things in front of me that I can't fix knowing it will eat at me and won't allow me to sleep like tonight.Why so soon after my birthday.I wanted to have happiness and fun and it seems Im never allowed to have too much for not for long.

My brother someone I have never been able to get close to bc of his mental state.I have know for a while he had some issues.To see him unclean un washed and out of his body hurt me.My greatest fear is he will become a street walker and we won't ever be able to find him.My mother's marriage is utter dysfunction and it's sad.She allows herself to be co-dependent.I know me and my bro grew up together but I don't understand why you allowed one of us to get so bad.Its like this is too much for me to handle and I know the saying already.I just want to cry but I can't anymore since I should be in bed.I will try to remember my blessings.I honestly believe I will end up being in psychology bc of my brother issues bc it intrigues me and I want others to be helped.Lord all I ask is my brother not become a homeless mentally ill person and nor my mother.I pray my step father becomes a man and takes ownership for his life..


----------



## crlsweetie912

Having a conversation with my youngest son yesterday about what we are thankful for...........I am so thankful that I "know" (mostly online) so many beautiful, smart, Godly, prayerful, strong women.  It's a blessing to know that there are still good people in a world full of ugliness and evil.


----------



## Guitarhero

Where 'o where am I gonna find a duck, goose or capon today?  LOL.  L-rd, bless us all in abundance anyway and may we have a peaceful day of reflection.


----------



## LongTimeComing

I think I am going through a seperation period. God is working some things out and people are falling back. I'm excited, scared, and grateful, but submitted. 

I told God so many times, 'Later, not now. I'm not ready yet'. He waited for me. :'( I've had some men who wouldn't wait for me to get through a door, who wouldn't wait until I was comfortable before trying to push things to another level in a relationship, who wouldn't wait for me to finish a sentence. But my Daddy did. I thank Him for it. Until the day I die I will say thank You.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I can't quit crying right now.I keep crying everytime I see a homeless person.It just hits me like low.I don't want my baby bro like that.I'm got to be strong and I feel weak crying but the one who was and and is the baddest did...the most powerful words is Jesus wept..


----------



## Sharpened

In one moment
Prayers are answered
Purposes given
Spirits strengthened
Connections to You
Revealed and utilized.

More of me
Died that day
Will and thoughts
Fade as I pray
Your desire
Prompts me to say:

To His precious Spirit, please, keep making me into the Bride most fitting for the Bridegroom. Your will be done as always, amen.


----------



## Guitarhero

So I'm remembering how I developed this non-fear and one of the catalysts....


The orthodox rabbi goes to see where his ex-wife is now residing -no doubt, in sin with a non-Jewish other man which is totally forbidden - but he wishes to make peace and wish her well.  He's remaining strong in the faith while she has forsaken it totally in order to experience freedom from all the rigidity she was raised in.  She wants a different life.  

As he's standing there looking at an altar the Puerto Rican man's mother has set up in the home of various Yoruba saint and g-ds in Santeria, he doesn't flinch, fear, nor does he demonstrate his disgust.  He simply looks at it in the peace and knowledge of his own faith.  It doesn't phase him to panic and he's not afraid he's going to be evilly influenced.  Why?  He's secure in his faith and "false g-ds" don't phase him toward fear.  This was a moment I took to heart.  I completely comprehend him.  If one gains knowledge, then it is knowledge.  But faith is separate.  Seriously one of the most freeing moments of life.  It is not the same as worshipping false g-ds.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I really wish some things would have confirmation when it comes to my call and career path.I don't want to waste time.I know some things one must be patient for.I also wish I could know if marriage is for me.I have a desire but I find it may be a selfish reason.It would help me flow better.If I'm meant for marriage then keeping myself up would be def needed but if not I wouldn't have to put soo much thought into certain things..I could be a-ok being like normal or blah.I find myself gravitating to certain things in life and at times I wonder why.I mean I wanted to help the rich not the poor.I grew up poor I didn't want to be near that anymore.But it seems I have heart for the whores,baby mama's,the ex-cons  and the mentally illl.Where that will lead I have no clue but I pray God will allow things to unfold sooner than later.


----------



## Renewed1

GoddessMaker said:


> I really wish some things would have confirmation when it comes to my call and career path.I don't want to waste time.



GoddessMaker girl you and me both. I'm 35 and still trying to figure it out. My call -- is pretty much administration/helps. But I don't know if I'm suppose to help one church or anyone that needs my help. God is showing me that ministry is more than just working at one particular church. 

Also, like you, I have experience in Human Resources and I can't seem to get a job in that field. I don't know what else to do, my resume is dang near perfect by everyone's standard, but whatever.

Oh Lord, help us. Give us direction, make the path clear (like dum-dum clear). Thanks Father, Amen.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

MarriageMaterial I still don't believe you are the age you say..but yes I hope its clear as possible bc I don't want to be one of those who goes around the mountain to finally later in years get on point..

Lord this year will go down for me as one of the most perplexing years.I have had some of the wildest things to happen and I'm still sane which I'm grateful for.With my life I should be in the psyc ward indefinitely..but God.I think I want to be a psyc for companies but I wonder if I could branch into mental health..I really liked the psyc I met when I had to go to the psyc ward last Feb..he was just raw but refreshing..who do you cry with no one that's your issue and when was the last time you cried like never exactly that's not natural on so many levels..I guess God had to make me go through certain things in order to come to this place..


----------



## topsyturvy86

Hi ladies  It's been ages since I popped round. Just thought i'd say hi  God bless xx


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Lord please tell me my singleness will end soon after I lose weight and can be seen as a equal in the playing field.I don't want a loser man bc Im fat.I see so many in the church with a man but their are larger and their men if you call them that aren't good.I want a man that loves God and loves the best.I'm tired of being in isolation Lord but I have no energy to do anything else.I pray my life will take off soon and I can get off the bench of life.


----------



## MotionThickness

Heavenly Father I thank you for bringing me through struggles I have faced. I still battle with my parents having left this earth so quickly and so close together. Even when I'm angry, you love me. Thank you for continuing to bless my life in so many ways. 

Sent from my HTC EVO


----------



## Sharpened

Why does God allow various version of the Bible to exist? It is the same reason for different denominations and doctrines—He wants each of His children to seek Him and His truth constantly. Never stop! Clawing and fighting to the top of Mt. Zion ends when we leave this world. Only then will we know if we had reached the peak.


----------



## LongTimeComing

I can't do this. Only You. Please help


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I feel real out of touch right now.Maybe its because I'm sleepy or dreading tomorrow.God I really need some change in my life that only you can make.I'm tired of being surrounded by hurting souls.I want the life that many have of sunny days and enjoying people.I want a life of joy that is pure surrounded by quality people.Maybe this is a fantasy because its always empty always seems that people could be near me but I still feel alone.Maybe it's my self-imposed walls bc most can't be trusted or maybe I'm so delusion of what life was meant to be.Some seem to have great ones even with struggle maybe one day I will see the shimmer in the depths of the gray.

Hope all have a great week ahead..do something nice for someone that would be a sacrifice for you..it always helps to be loving.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

my sister is at least 300 pounds and has a man who loves her, she also has 4 children from a previous relationship and this man still loves her...she is more self confidant that anyone I know...it is all in how you view yourself there is someone out there to love you just the way you are ...loose the weight for you not to meet someone ...




GoddessMaker said:


> Lord please tell me my singleness will end soon after I lose weight and can be seen as a equal in the playing field.I don't want a loser man bc Im fat.I see so many in the church with a man but their are larger and their men if you call them that aren't good.I want a man that loves God and loves the best.I'm tired of being in isolation Lord but I have no energy to do anything else.I pray my life will take off soon and I can get off the bench of life.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

If you haven't done so already I would like to suggest something to you and GM ask the Lord what would he have you to do...you might be surprised that it may not be something you are 'trained' or want to do...be open to whatever he is calling you to do...





MarriageMaterial said:


> GoddessMaker girl you and me both. I'm 35 and still trying to figure it out. My call -- is pretty much administration/helps. But I don't know if I'm suppose to help one church or anyone that needs my help. God is showing me that ministry is more than just working at one particular church.
> 
> Also, like you, I have experience in Human Resources and I can't seem to get a job in that field. I don't know what else to do, my resume is dang near perfect by everyone's standard, but whatever.
> 
> Oh Lord, help us. Give us direction, make the path clear (like dum-dum clear). Thanks Father, Amen.


----------



## crlsweetie912

Trying to be strong is wearing me down. I feel like I'm in a tornado. No stabilty in ANY area of my life. When I think I have one area calmed down, something else 10X worse arises...I can't even sleep at night anymore. I guess since I'm still alive today you want to give me another chance for it to get better. I once read something (I wish I could find it..)that stated just when you think you can't hold on any longer, know that GOD was HOLDING you all along.......Thank you God for holding me....

*ETA: I found it, from Our Daily Bread*

The Lord upholds him with His hand. —Psalm 37:24
Tough times can cause us to get our perspective turned around. I was reminded of this recently as I talked to a fellow-griever—another parent who, like Sue and me, lost a teenage daughter to death suddenly and without warning.
She told me she had been missing her daughter terribly, and she told God she felt as if she were hanging on by her fingernails. Then she felt as if God reminded her that His hand of protection was there to hold her up—that she could let go, and He would catch her.
That’s a better perspective, isn’t it? This picture reminds us that when troubles come and we feel least able to hold on to our faith, it’s not up to us. It’s up to God to support us with His mighty hand.
Psalm 37:23-24 says: “The steps of a good man are ordered by the Lord . . . . Though he fall, he shall not be utterly cast down; for the Lord upholds him with His hand.” And Psalm 63:8 tells us: “My soul follows close behind You; Your right hand upholds me.”
In tough times, we can become so preoccupied with our role in “clinging to God” that we forget about His promised protection. It’s not our fingernails that sustain us—it’s His loving, upholding hand. —Dave Branon
God’s hand that holds the ocean’s depths
Can hold my small affairs;
His hand that guides the universe,
Can carry all my cares. —Anon.
*No one is more secure than the one who is held in God’s hand.*


----------



## Laela

Hi back, @topsyturvey86!  You've been missed, great to see you pop in ... Happy Holidays, chica~!





topsyturvy86 said:


> Hi ladies  It's been ages since I popped round. Just thought i'd say hi  God bless xx


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

I can tell you that it WILL get better he hasn't left you or forsaken you...what you are going through right now is only temporary lean in to God right now and trust him to bring you through...




crlsweetie912 said:


> Trying to be strong is wearing me down. I feel like I'm in a tornado. No stabilty in ANY area of my life. When I think I have one area calmed down, something else 10X worse arises...I can't even sleep at night anymore. I guess since I'm still alive today you want to give me another chance for it to get better. I once read something (I wish I could find it..)that stated just when you think you can't hold on any longer, know that GOD was HOLDING you all along.......Thank you God for holding me....
> 
> *ETA: I found it, from Our Daily Bread*
> 
> The Lord upholds him with His hand. —Psalm 37:24
> Tough times can cause us to get our perspective turned around. I was reminded of this recently as I talked to a fellow-griever—another parent who, like Sue and me, lost a teenage daughter to death suddenly and without warning.
> She told me she had been missing her daughter terribly, and she told God she felt as if she were hanging on by her fingernails. Then she felt as if God reminded her that His hand of protection was there to hold her up—that she could let go, and He would catch her.
> That’s a better perspective, isn’t it? This picture reminds us that when troubles come and we feel least able to hold on to our faith, it’s not up to us. It’s up to God to support us with His mighty hand.
> Psalm 37:23-24 says: “The steps of a good man are ordered by the Lord . . . . Though he fall, he shall not be utterly cast down; for the Lord upholds him with His hand.” And Psalm 63:8 tells us: “My soul follows close behind You; Your right hand upholds me.”
> In tough times, we can become so preoccupied with our role in “clinging to God” that we forget about His promised protection. It’s not our fingernails that sustain us—it’s His loving, upholding hand. —Dave Branon
> God’s hand that holds the ocean’s depths
> Can hold my small affairs;
> His hand that guides the universe,
> Can carry all my cares. —Anon.
> *No one is more secure than the one who is held in God’s hand.*


----------



## LongTimeComing

Maybe I am reading too much into this, but my purity ring is tarnishing. I'm so ready to cry. * le sigh*


----------



## Laela

^^^ Polish it


----------



## BrandNew

This process is so painful. But I know that when God is at work, it's a good work and he will finish it. It's like a season of testing. Lord give me strength to pass these tests and to bring you glory through it all!


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

I wonder sometimes if we are taken out of our comfort zones will we still love God and trust in his promises...


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

God I feel like I'm out of my mind right now with pain.But then I go numb.I am at a point that I want life not death.I want to look back and see things worked out.I know you say that you that started a good work will finish..I find my supervisor who at one point was on my side is now not.I know he is going through some things at work but dang its starting to get cumbersome.I pray the place that emailed me today will lead to a new position.I'm ready to feel like a adult,have a salary that will allow me not to be the borrower forever.I also want to help ppl out financially but I know I can't.But Lord you know your kid so I will have to allow things to flow.But I still wonder if there is more I should be doing.


----------



## LucieLoo12

My heart is fixed and my mind is made up. Im going to endure God. I wont let go. I cant let go..!! The fire gets hot sometimes but I remember the 3 hebrew boys and you was in the fire with them! So i know you are in the fire with me! God, allow me not to go by what I see or feel, but let me be lead and directed by your word..Im searching for you and seeking for you...YOU said if I seek I will find you..Ive laid my life down, ive laid my dreams and goals down...God take the reins of my heart and do what you will..just keep me Father! Dont just keep me from the evil of the world, but God keep me from me...keep me from my mindsets, and my attitudes and opinions and let the only thing that dwell in me, be your Word..

Your daughter....


----------



## Laela

You can be complete in Christ and ask Him for a mate if it's the desire of your heart... just boldly ask once and believe that He will keep His Promise and thank Him for it. 
Begging and asking for the same thing over and over, allows unbelief to get in the way ...God cannot keep His Promises in the middle of unbelief. So, basically, He would be the One waiting....


----------



## aribell

Prevent truth decay; brush up on your Bible.  

http://www.godvine.com/More-Funny-and-Clever-Church-Signs-Part-4-316.html


----------



## Shimmie

nicola.kirwan said:


> *Prevent truth decay; brush up on your Bible.*
> 
> http://www.godvine.com/More-Funny-and-Clever-Church-Signs-Part-4-316.html



This is cute, my 'babies' will love this to share with their friends in Church Sunday.


----------



## Shimmie

Alicialynn86 said:


> *My heart is fixed and my mind is made up. Im going to endure God. *I
> 
> wont let go. I cant let go..!! The fire gets hot sometimes but I remember the 3 hebrew boys and you was in the fire with them! So i know you are in the fire with me! God, allow me not to go by what I see or feel, but let me be lead and directed by your word..Im searching for you and seeking for you...YOU said if I seek I will find you..Ive laid my life down, ive laid my dreams and goals down...God take the reins of my heart and do what you will..just keep me Father! Dont just keep me from the evil of the world, but God keep me from me...keep me from my mindsets, and my attitudes and opinions and let the only thing that dwell in me, be your Word..
> 
> Your daughter....



She' Alicialynn, your daughter who is 'steadfast' trusting in the Lord...

Amen...


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

I can't go on how I feel, or what I see I can only go on your word...

it aint really what it feels like, it aint really what it looks like, what your words says is all that matters, your word is TRUTH...


----------



## Guitarhero

When you pray, you don't have to convince Him, just go by His guidelines...if it's in His will (a good and righteous thing).  You don't have to speak in eloquent language nor find various ways to say the same thing.  He understands far beyond you.  If you trust in Him, trust in Him simply, even if you cannot feel it or are struggling to believe it.  Just do it in word and take that first step.  Whether 100 words or a simple "Jesus, I trust in You,"  believe Him and know you are not needing to beg G-d for anything.  He's your father...and remember:


_<< Luke 11 >>
New International Version 1984	 
10For everyone who asks receives; he who seeks finds; and to him who knocks, the door will be opened.

11“Which of you fathers, if your son asks forf a fish, will give him a snake instead? 12Or if he asks for an egg, will give him a scorpion? 13If you then, though you are evil, know how to give good gifts to your children, how much more will your Father in heaven give the Holy Spirit to those who ask him!” _


He is the Father of fathers.  He is the Son of sons...and He is the Holy Spirit who leads you to all truth.  Believe!


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

A young man called me a pastor I have been helping at my job who wants to use my clients for his non profit asked for job help.I was totally taken aback with that call.So I know how hectic my work day is I have decided to take him as my special project after hours.I called the pastor and asked him about the boy.Those things made me def want to help him.I guess my talent God given and drive can help someone and give God glory..


----------



## LongTimeComing

Don't know how I feel right now. Convicted, ashamed, sad... I need a cup of tea and a hug.


----------



## Laela

msdr said:


> Don't know how I feel right now. Convicted, ashamed, sad... I need a cup of tea and a hug.


----------



## Laela

_Randomz_

IMHO, there is no such thing as a small miracle. Miracles come in all forms....while we love to witness the the obvious, glaring miracles that put many in awe/wonder it's the miracles that happen daily, or that few witness, that we sometimes sadly miss...I thank God for every miracle.

*****
This is too cute to not share!






*****
It is believed that the philtrum (the crease under the nose and above the mouth) is a result of God sending an angel to each womb to teach the baby the mysteries of life. Before the baby is born, the angel touches it between the upper lip and the nose and all that was learned is forgotten; the philtrum is formed when the angel "shushes" the baby to cause it to forget its holy knowledge. Another belief is that it is an indent left by the finger of God. However we got it, I'm in wonderment of the human body and all its mysteries.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Think Im going to sign off this site for a while maybe just until the weekend.I may come back Sunday to post in the fitness thread then go poof for awhile.Trying to cope with too much at one time and trying to connect with ppl who dish you isn't what I need.I wish I could ask certain ppl what their deal is so I could get closure.Lord please help me not do anything  over the weekend..I should get some rest must do OT tomorrow..be great ladies.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

This parable is told of a farmer who owned an old mule. The mule fell into the farmer’s well. The farmer heard the mule praying or whatever mules do when they fall into wells. After carefully assessing the situation, the farmer sympathized with the mule, but decided that neither the mule nor the well was worth the trouble of saving. Instead, he called his neighbors together, told them what had happened, and enlisted them to help haul dirt to bury the old mule in the well and put him out of his misery.

Initially the old mule was hysterical! But as the farmer and his neighbors continued shoveling and the dirt hit his back, a thought struck him. It suddenly dawned on him that every time a shovel load of dirt landed on his back, HE WOULD SHAKE IT OFF AND STEP UP!

This he did, blow after blow. “Shake it off and step up…shake it off and step up…shake it off and step up!” He repeated to encourage himself. No matter how painful the blows, or how distressing the situation seemed, the old mule fought panic and just kept right on SHAKING IT OFF AND STEPPING UP!

It wasn’t long before the old mule, battered and exhausted, stepped triumphantly over the wall of that well! What seemed like it would bury him actually helped him . . . all because of the manner in which he handled his adversity.


----------



## Shimmie

Nice & Wavy said:


> This parable is told of a farmer who owned an old mule. The mule fell into the farmer’s well. The farmer heard the mule praying or whatever mules do when they fall into wells. After carefully assessing the situation, the farmer sympathized with the mule, but decided that neither the mule nor the well was worth the trouble of saving. Instead, he called his neighbors together, told them what had happened, and enlisted them to help haul dirt to bury the old mule in the well and put him out of his misery.
> 
> Initially the old mule was hysterical! But as the farmer and his neighbors continued shoveling and the dirt hit his back, a thought struck him. It suddenly dawned on him that every time a shovel load of dirt landed on his back, HE WOULD SHAKE IT OFF AND STEP UP!
> 
> This he did, blow after blow. “Shake it off and step up…shake it off and step up…shake it off and step up!” He repeated to encourage himself. No matter how painful the blows, or how distressing the situation seemed, the old mule fought panic and just kept right on SHAKING IT OFF AND STEPPING UP!
> 
> It wasn’t long before the old mule, battered and exhausted, stepped triumphantly over the wall of that well! What seemed like it would bury him actually helped him . . . all because of the manner in which he handled his adversity.



Standing Ovation ....      

Precious Wavy, I love this message.... awesome.

It's no small wonder, my name is _'Shimmie'_  I've been shaking off the dirt of the devil so much, that now all he can do is miss...


----------



## Shimmie

GoddessMaker said:


> Think Im going to sign off this site for a while maybe just until the weekend.I may come back Sunday to post in the fitness thread then go poof for awhile.Trying to cope with too much at one time and trying to connect with ppl who dish you isn't what I need.I wish I could ask certain ppl what their deal is so I could get closure.Lord please help me not do anything  over the weekend..I should get some rest must do OT tomorrow..be great ladies.



Loving you, Praying for you...  Our precious sister you are.


----------



## LoveisYou

Lord what are you teaching me? I want the lesson. I am beginning to see some things in me that I don't like, Lord I need you.


----------



## crlsweetie912

Wow, so sick, frustrated, haven't slept in days, but Lord I know you are here keeping me......thank you God.....


----------



## Shimmie

crlsweetie912 said:


> Wow, so sick, frustrated, haven't slept in days, but Lord I know you are here keeping me......thank you God.....



Still praying for you each day. All in your life is going to be okay


----------



## Shimmie

LoveisYou said:


> Lord what are you teaching me? I want the lesson. I am beginning to see some things in me that I don't like, Lord I need you.



He's right there, you will not fail.


----------



## Laela

Great message! 




Nice & Wavy said:


> This parable is told of a farmer who owned an old mule. The mule fell into the farmer’s well. The farmer heard the mule praying or whatever mules do when they fall into wells. After carefully assessing the situation, the farmer sympathized with the mule, but decided that neither the mule nor the well was worth the trouble of saving. Instead, he called his neighbors together, told them what had happened, and enlisted them to help haul dirt to bury the old mule in the well and put him out of his misery.
> 
> Initially the old mule was hysterical! But as the farmer and his neighbors continued shoveling and the dirt hit his back, a thought struck him. It suddenly dawned on him that every time a shovel load of dirt landed on his back, HE WOULD SHAKE IT OFF AND STEP UP!
> 
> This he did, blow after blow. “Shake it off and step up…shake it off and step up…shake it off and step up!” He repeated to encourage himself. No matter how painful the blows, or how distressing the situation seemed, the old mule fought panic and just kept right on SHAKING IT OFF AND STEPPING UP!
> 
> It wasn’t long before the old mule, battered and exhausted, stepped triumphantly over the wall of that well! What seemed like it would bury him actually helped him . . . all because of the manner in which he handled his adversity.


----------



## Shimmie

Laela said:


> Great message!



  It sure it...   

Instead of 'Shake  and bake,  it's shake and step up.


----------



## LatterGlory

Mat 6:24-34
(24) No man can serve two masters for either he will hate the one, and love the other; or else he will hold to the one, and despise the other. Ye cannot serve God and mammon.
(25)  Therefore I say unto you, *Take no thought for your life, what ye shall eat, or what ye shall drink; nor yet for your body, what ye shall put on.* Is not the life more than meat, and the body than raiment?
(26)  Behold the fowls of the air: for they sow not, neither do they reap, nor gather into barns; yet your heavenly Father feedeth them. Are ye not much better than they?
(27)  *Which of you by taking thought can add one cubit unto his stature?*(
(28)  And why take ye thought for raiment? Consider the lilies of the field, how they grow; they toil not, neither do they spin:
(29)  And yet I say unto you, That even Solomon in all his glory was not arrayed like one of these.
(30)  Wherefore, if God so clothe the grass of the field, which to day is, and to morrow is cast into the oven, shall he not much more clothe you, O ye of little faith?
(31)  Therefore take no thought, saying, What shall we eat? or, What shall we drink? or, Wherewithal shall we be clothed?
(32)  (For after all these things do the Gentiles seek) for *your heavenly Father knoweth that ye have need of all these things.*
(33)  *But seek ye first the kingdom of God, and his righteousness; and all these things shall be added unto you.*
(34)  Take therefore no thought for the morrow: for the morrow shall take thought for the things of itself. Sufficient unto the day is the evil thereof.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF




----------



## Renewed1

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> If you haven't done so already I would like to suggest something to you and GM ask the Lord what would he have you to do...you might be surprised that it may not be something you are 'trained' or want to do...be open to whatever he is calling you to do...



Iwanthealthyhair67 it's funny you said that. I'm actually asking God what career path would he like for me to take. I'm very tired of the career struggle. I'm at a point that it should be easy. But God will work it out.




Laela said:


> You can be complete in Christ and ask Him for a mate if it's the desire of your heart... just boldly ask once and believe that He will keep His Promise and thank Him for it.
> Begging and asking for the same thing over and over, allows unbelief to get in the way ...God cannot keep His Promises in the middle of unbelief. So, basically, He would be the One waiting....



So true!


----------



## LoveisYou

MarriageMaterial (((hugs))) I feel your pain. I am in graduate school and sometimes I am not sure. The career struggle is a very painful one, it has caused me a lot of pain, there's something very unsettling about not knowing your true purpose or not living it. I know my purpose is to serve God but in what form? I think I have an idea but I am not sure. I have prayed for guidance.

One day this past summer as I was on my way to my summer job I started crying. Here I was going to a job I hated, and I knew I couldn't do something like that for the rest of my life. It's my prayer that God clearly reveals to me what I was born/created to do.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

LoveisYou and MarriageMaterial use the place your in now to learn.I really believe whatever my role will be is going to need me to have Jesus patience,the ability to work with various audiences bc that is the type of job I have now.I believe that HR may never come for me as I can't seem to find work in it.Positions are either too admin like or way too advanced.However I know me I have never been one to be contained so in my eyes my role may be that of multiple things..chin up ladies.


----------



## LatterGlory

Mat 18:21-22
(21) Then came Peter to him, and said, Lord, how oft shall my brother sin against me, and I* forgive* him? till seven times?
(22) Jesus saith unto him, I say not unto thee, Until seven times: but, Until seventy times seven.


Gen 50:19-21
(19) And Joseph said unto them, Fear not: for am I in the place of God?
(20) But as for you, ye thought evil against me; but God meant it unto good, to bring to pass, as it is this day, to save much people alive.
(21) Now therefore fear ye not: I will nourish you, and your little ones. And he comforted them, and spake kindly unto them.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I really don't have anything to say.I know the what I'm thinking about it time to change.I was watching a sermon today called Getaway from Zion Church and its time to rest,reflect and recreate.The parts that really hit me was the reflect and recreate.Reflecting will provide you insight to things your doing wrong.When God asked Adam where are you God knew where the fool was but it was a much deeper question like where are you in your life and path.Recreate is re-inventing yourself and doing things in a whole new way.My walk with God I have to do something new.I feel like quitting and I need to rest so I can reflect.In anything your feeling like throwing in the towel please take some time away from it and allow God to give you reflection and a new plan to make that thing work.

We are 4 weeks away to the new year.Are there some ppl,places and things that need to stop this year? Do that now! Don't say oh Im going to pray that this the greatest cop-out I hear amongst AA ppl.Either are you ready or not! Then afterwards allow reflect to come and start with new gusto.2011 is fine taught me alot but 2012 my oh my must be on point.


----------



## Shimmie

GoddessMaker said:


> I really don't have anything to say.I know the what I'm thinking about it time to change.I was watching a sermon today called Getaway from Zion Church and its time to rest,reflect and recreate.The parts that really hit me was the reflect and recreate.Reflecting will provide you insight to things your doing wrong.When God asked Adam where are you God knew where the fool was but it was a much deeper question like where are you in your life and path.Recreate is re-inventing yourself and doing things in a whole new way.My walk with God I have to do something new.I feel like quitting and I need to rest so I can reflect.In anything your feeling like throwing in the towel please take some time away from it and allow God to give you reflection and a new plan to make that thing work.
> 
> We are 4 weeks away to the new year.Are there some ppl,places and things that need to stop this year? Do that now! Don't say oh Im going to pray that this the greatest cop-out I hear amongst AA ppl.Either are you ready or not! Then afterwards allow reflect to come and start with new gusto.2011 is fine taught me alot but 2012 my oh my must be on point.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

We were born to worship God he created us for his good pleasure...what I'm learning is that it is not what I want that's important but what God wants for me, the moment we can grasp that the easier it will be for us...

A few years ago one of my bosses was really giving me a hard time it would seem that nothing that I would please him he critiqued everything that I did, many days I would leave work depressed and some times he made me cry...


I wasn't saved back then and as i look back I'm glad that I stayed and endured, that whole experienced worked out something in me that was necessary for this present time ...I needed to change, change doesn't always make us feel good sometimes it hurts, but if we could stay and allow the change to take place it will all work out for our good.


yes, God *will* work it out, but how soon depends on us...





QUOTE=MarriageMaterial;14770851]@Iwanthealthyhair67 it's funny you said that. I'm actually asking God what career path would he like for me to take. I'm very tired of the career struggle. I'm at a point that it should be easy. But God will work it out.




So true![/QUOTE]


----------



## BrandNew

Note to self: holiness is always right and will never go out of style


----------



## firecracker

God I often wonder why folx do what they do, when they do it.  I wonder who's been getting those disbursements since my Dad died?  I'm sure this was a ploy to withhold monies from his wife/my mother.  I gotta control my emotions because I'm really pissed at this latest mess.  I don't wanna be involved cuz now I'm sure I'm feeling some of the same emotions my aunt that with held the info/disbursement checks felt almost 4 years ago.  Those checks better not have been cashed is all I'm saying.  Somebody is going to jail if so.  Give me strength to ignore ery'body further.


----------



## crlsweetie912

Lord you literally "showed" me who was in my corner last week.....It's amazing how family will see you hurting and suffering and just step on over you!  Thankful that you brought me through in spite of it all.  I now know that YOU are the ONLY one I can count on to never leave me or forsake me.  Thank you for bringing me through this illness......Give me the strength to make it through the rest of 2011 and start 2012 on a positive note!


----------



## Laela

Contrary to popular disbelief, Christians are people, too.


----------



## Browndilocks

Why can't I find a church that I like?  I don't want to be in a megachurch full of fake praise.  I don't want to be 1 of 10 people in a hole in the wall congregation.  I don't want to be the oldest or youngest member.  I don't want to have to dress like Little House on the Prairie, and I don't want to go where strip tease clothes are the norm. WHY oh why does this seem so hard to find???????


----------



## Shimmie

My 'random thoughts' are in color high definition format....


----------



## nathansgirl1908

THIS is a great parable.  

Right on time too.  



Nice & Wavy said:


> This parable is told of a farmer who owned an old mule. The mule fell into the farmer’s well. The farmer heard the mule praying or whatever mules do when they fall into wells. After carefully assessing the situation, the farmer sympathized with the mule, but decided that neither the mule nor the well was worth the trouble of saving. Instead, he called his neighbors together, told them what had happened, and enlisted them to help haul dirt to bury the old mule in the well and put him out of his misery.
> Initially the old mule was hysterical! But as the farmer and his neighbors continued shoveling and the dirt hit his back, a thought struck him. It suddenly dawned on him that every time a shovel load of dirt landed on his back, HE WOULD SHAKE IT OFF AND STEP UP!
> This he did, blow after blow. “Shake it off and step up…shake it off and step up…shake it off and step up!” He repeated to encourage himself. No matter how painful the blows, or how distressing the situation seemed, the old mule fought panic and just kept right on SHAKING IT OFF AND STEPPING UP!
> 
> It wasn’t long before the old mule, battered and exhausted, stepped triumphantly over the wall of that well! What seemed like it would bury him actually helped him . . . all because of the manner in which he handled his adversity.


----------



## Guitarhero

Wow...but it's kinda funny.  That anti-proselytizing proverbial glass wall came crashing down but I remain nice.  I can see your lips moving and it might appear I'm listening to you, but I cannot hear a word you are saying cuz I'm fine.  LOL.  I call that 'protection.'  L-rd, give me strength cuz I wanted to push that man down.  That's not biblical.


----------



## loolalooh

Still in some sort of wilderness ... I think.


----------



## Laela

I'm happy to know that when I got born again, the spirit man -- who I really AM -- was made perfect through Christ. God loves ME, not the flesh I'm wrapped in. For this, I'm grateful for this freedom from all condemnation !!!


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

I'm  still hearing a lot of I and me, what I want, what I feel ...help us t0 die to the desires of this flesh so that it will me no more we/me but you ...I don't want to be mistaken for the crowd, when men see me I want them to see you in me and hear you in me...


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I'm not directing this to anyone or responding to anyone's post..Even in this walk we say we want to focus all on God its something to strive for.Its not abnormal nor sinful to know what your desires are and make sure they are on accord with God.Maybe one day I won't be focused on not being poor all my life and such.Like if I could fast forward to the end I would so the pain and strain of making ends met would be over.I go somewhere every day where I feel like a alien.I'm thankful for discernment bc when things don't hit right I know to dig deeper.I see different things right now and it makes me a bit leery of people esp those who proclaim to be Christian.I was happy to be able to encourage others when I know others have attempted to encourage me.I really believe encouragement has to be received and one must def understand who they are in God.It's a process I know more than anyone.I just want to be in tuned and unstoppable.

I'm researching study material for 2012.I tried this year to do daily readings and fell of.I don't know that it was important enough or if I made it accessible enough.This year I want a daily devotional that has substance base pieces in it.I know the path of career may change drastically for me if this is what its leading to and I def will need the word in order to go through a PhD program if that is for me to be a psych.


----------



## crlsweetie912

I just literally do not know....I need You now more than ever.  Trying to do things right, trying to teach my children how to be good Christian people, LITERALLY turning the other cheek when people dog me out, holding my tongue, praying, studying, calling on You, hearing You speak....but here I am....*shouldershrug*
Just tired of being stepped on, overlooked, mistreated, lied on, hurting.......
Honestly, not pc or the right thing to say,
But sometimes I wanna "bash someone over the head and think about Heaven later"


----------



## Laela

The devil sure is a stank-toof liar... always trying to catch us off-guard, keep us in the middle of Lodibah, with a bad leg  ..too dumb to recognize we were *born *Royalty, Sealed...he's not too smart, 'cause he keeps doing the same thing over and over .... We peep his game. Glory to Abba,  because David knows where we are. At The King's table is our rightful place.

Scat, in Jesus' Name!!


----------



## Rainbow Dash

Laela said:


> The devil sure is a stank-toof liar... always trying to catch us off-guard, keep us in the middle of Lodibah, with a bad leg ..too dumb to recognize we were *born *Royalty, Sealed...he's not too smart, 'cause he keeps doing the same thing over and over .... We peep his game. Glory to Abba, because David knows where we are. At The King's table is our rightful place.
> 
> Scat, in Jesus' Name!!


 




Say that!! I almost started shouting.  We have been* Sealed*. This is the word for the morning.  Thanks for sharing.  

:sweet:


----------



## LongTimeComing

I asked God to show me why I do some of the things I do. Show me the stumbling blocks so I can avoid them. The things I am seeing are down right scary. I'm not sure how to address them. The roots run deep. I have much work to do.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

Whenever the seed of doubt comes, I have to remind myself of who I am...at the moment I got saved I became a *joint heir* entitled to everything my elder brother (Jesus) has.... some of these benefits I will receive in this body and the rest I will get my incorruptible body...



Laela said:


> The devil sure is a stank-toof liar... always trying to catch us off-guard, keep us in the middle of Lodibah, with a bad leg ..too dumb to recognize *we were born Royalty*, Sealed...he's not too smart, 'cause he keeps doing the same thing over and over .... We peep his game. Glory to Abba, because David knows where we are. At The King's table is our rightful place.
> 
> Scat, in Jesus' Name!!


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

stay in his face and he will show you...




msdr said:


> I asked God to show me why I do some of the things I do. Show me the stumbling blocks so I can avoid them. The things I am seeing are down right scary. I'm not sure how to address them. The roots run deep. I have much work to do.


----------



## crlsweetie912

Funny story with my DS (8)
we are watching family feud together and the question was "what is the best age to tell your child about the birds and the bees?"
He yells out 18!
So I say, son, you know about the birds and the bees and you aren't 18!
He says "mamma I don't, but I'll go get my bible and look it up.  Doesn't it have to do with Jesus?"
Me: 
my son is so sweet!  I love him.....
(I know it's REALLY random, but him saying that he has to go to the bible to get answers made my heart swell!!!!)


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

God I really want to understand why things like mental illness intrigues me.I want to understand why do all the misfits of the world draw to me while those I feel are so cool diss me.Why do I feel all alone in the world and I'm in a room filled with people.Why do I seem to be sensitive to some but they don't see the bravery steps I take daily.Why is it I wanted to work with the wealthy and I seem to only be near the poor.Why couldn't I be able to penetrate the popular crowds why did I have to be the underdog? I know this life isn't my own then why make the world the way it is? I know its suppose to be counted all joy when I help the man who is down on his luck or pimp slap the young man who got fly with a coworker.I just want a clear path to go this rigmarole is tiring.I pray next year I see where I am to go.


----------



## crlsweetie912

I feel like RUNNING
and SKIPPING
and PRAISING the Lord!
He has been SOO GOOD TO ME!
He has set my spirit FREE!

:reddancer:


----------



## Shimmie

crlsweetie912 said:


> I feel like RUNNING
> and SKIPPING
> and PRAISING the Lord!
> He has been SOO GOOD TO ME!
> He has set my spirit FREE!
> 
> :reddancer:



:woohoo2:   :woohoo2:   :woohoo2:


----------



## Guitarhero

crlsweetie912 said:


> I just literally do not know....I need You now more than ever.  Trying to do things right, trying to teach my children how to be good Christian people, LITERALLY turning the other cheek when people dog me out, holding my tongue, praying, studying, calling on You, hearing You speak....but here I am....*shouldershrug*
> Just tired of being stepped on, overlooked, mistreated, lied on, hurting.......
> Honestly, not pc or the right thing to say,
> But sometimes I wanna "bash someone over the head and think about Heaven later"



Been there, done that, got the tee-shirt and won the award!!!!   You will make it!  L-rd have mery, I have been there and it was UGLY!  People can speak such evil over others, especially women against women.  And trying to make sure your kids are grounded while receiving abuses from others against both you and your faith.  I stepped out from the land, into another one.  Like Abraham, I took that step.  Be of great courage!!!!!


----------



## LoveisYou

I completely agree with Michelle Mckinney Hammond's answer to this question, what say you?
http://www.iquestions.com/video/view/1020


----------



## Laela

Thoughts...

God is not only a God of Love and Mercy, He is a God of Judgment. To focus on the former more, reduces importance of the latter and vice-versa. God is a God of balance.


I love that song, _"Here I am to Worship"_...but, that part where we sing.. "I'll never know how much it cost, to see my sins upon that cross.." stops me sometimes. God's Word says we will have more knowledge in Heaven. So, if we already know we will get a new name (given by El-Elyon), a new spiritual body and will be in His glorious presence forever, why say now, WILL NEVER?


----------



## Renewed1

LoveisYou said:


> I completely agree with Michelle Mckinney Hammond's answer to this question, what say you?
> http://www.iquestions.com/video/view/1020




She's right!!! And that's based on my experience.  I do however believe a woman should RESPOND to a man's advances (if she's interested); I even think it's ok to leave very small hints. But like everything in life YMMV.


----------



## aribell

If someone sent this prayer to you personally, saying that they were praying for you, would you think they were trying to send a message? 

_Release forgiveness to all that have brought offense, hurt and wounding to you! I ask the Holy Spirit to heal every hurt place of your soul by His love and presence. He is your balm of Gilead.. I bind every spirit of divination & division that would operate...Amen.. _


----------



## Rainbow Dash

nicola.kirwan said:


> If someone sent this prayer to you personally, saying that they were praying for you, would you think they were trying to send a message?
> 
> _Release forgiveness to all that have brought offense, hurt and wounding to you! I ask the Holy Spirit to heal every hurt place of your soul by His love and presence. He is your balm of Gilead.. I bind every spirit of divination & division that would operate...Amen.. _


 


.....especially that last part. Don't let it get to you if they are off in this. If it is true then receive and be healed.


----------



## Sarophina

nicola.kirwan said:


> If someone sent this prayer to you personally, saying that they were praying for you, would you think they were trying to send a message?
> 
> _Release forgiveness to all that have brought offense, hurt and wounding to you! I ask the Holy Spirit to heal every hurt place of your soul by His love and presence. He is your balm of Gilead.. I bind every spirit of divination & division that would operate...Amen.. _


nicola.kirwan (luv the name btw) Yes, I would feel that they were lead by the Holy Ghost to share that prayer with me. Do you have unforgiveness toward anyone right now?


----------



## Guitarhero

nicola.kirwan said:


> If someone sent this prayer to you personally, saying that they were praying for you, would you think they were trying to send a message?
> 
> _Release forgiveness to all that have brought offense, hurt and wounding to you! I ask the Holy Spirit to heal every hurt place of your soul by His love and presence. He is your balm of Gilead.. I bind every spirit of divination & division that would operate...Amen.. _



Yes, but is it true?  Do they know you personally, not just online or in passing?  Are they more than an acquaintance outside your church?  Are they good acquaintances of yours in church and might know about some situations in your life?  Sometimes G-d uses another to alert us to problematic areas within our lives that we have either pushed aside or simply are not that knowledgeable about.  But can you be sure that it is innocent and not the misguided opinion of someone who is trying to figure you out or spiritually meddle in Christ's place?  Does it conjure up irrational feelings of guilt or fear that you may be guilty without evidence of your failure?  You have to be careful because another might be used as a tool of the evil one, even if they had good, christian intentions  when they truly do not know.  

I know you will pray about it but I've received such things in the past and ages ago, it would bother me immensely because I knew she was wrong but she was an elder.  One of the well-meaning people who thought the H-ly Spirit had a message for me personally had a mess of a marital life and wrongly accused me of the spirit of witchcraft because I wouldn't allow my husband to control our family to perdition.  She didn't realize all that was going on and I was suffering abuse.  This lady was controlling her own husband, trying to remove his faith and even talked negatively about him behind his back.    I do know that, years later, I was NOT in the spirit of witchcraft.  She did not interpret that scripture correctly and she misapplied it to me based upon some questions I had asked of her daughter, my best friend at the time.  She was meddling and conjuring up imaginations of the H-ly Spirit speaking through her.   

Be careful and not allow it to wear out your mind and spirit.  You will know when you honestly seek the L-rd.  We all do.  I lived under that lady's condemnation for a long time and it was unjustly rendered.


----------



## Renewed1

Well I lost the last bit of income I had. I'm officially UNEMPLOYED and tired.  Oh well, such as life.


----------



## aribell

It seems that things turn out the best and God seems to work most clearly when I simply do what I see to be good and stop worrying about trying to know what specifically He is telling me to do.  More often than not, He's probably not telling me to do anything more than what is in His Word already.  I feel a good rule of thumb is that if the Lord has something additional to His written word for you to know, He will make it clear to you.  Otherwise, your choices are _yours_ to make.

I'm going to stop attempting to do God's job for Him and stick to doing mine.  His job is to know all things and to work everything together for the good of those who love Him.  My job is to obey His commandments and learn wisdom.  If I do my job, then His plans will be made manifest without me having to figure it all out first or try to make it come together.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Lord you allowed me to see me today.I still have patience issues.I still get angry when ppl act up a shop keep today cursed me bc I called her on her stuff..I was mad for 5 min then was like she is bitter,angry and I will not allow her to destroy my day.I felt at peace after that.I see what I could be become if I don't allow certain things to flow and also allow myself to be poured into.I have this issue of always wanting to help others but not allowing folks in enough to help me.I get joy out of mentoring ppl young or old and loving on children bc I know how it feels not to be loved on.Lord please allow my fear of being done wrong and the past afflictions be taken from me.I also want continued discernment on things bc it allows me to move on quicker..happy relax day ladies.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

Gal 2:20
I am crucified with Christ: nevertheless I live; yet not I, but Christ liveth in me: and the life which I now live in the flesh I live by the faith of the Son of God, who loved me, and gave himself for me.

this means that we are not our own...


----------



## Laela

Whatever your season, I pray you find joy in it nonetheless. Will keep you in prayer...




MarriageMaterial said:


> Well I lost the last bit of income I had. I'm officially UNEMPLOYED and tired.  Oh well, such as life.


----------



## Guitarhero

I'm free as a boird.


----------



## Shimmie

MarriageMaterial said:


> Well I lost the last bit of income I had. I'm officially UNEMPLOYED and tired.  Oh well, such as life.



You have 'officially' made room for God to fill your bounties with much, much, more.   God's Omega's are always the platform for His Alpha's in our lives.  

This my love, is 'such as life' for those of us in Christ, of whom you are and shall always be.   

Rest sweet love  ... in Him.     You are the 'baby' in God's loving arms being richly nurtured by Him.


----------



## Renewed1

Thank you Shimmie, you always have the right things to say!  



Shimmie said:


> You have 'officially' made room for God to fill your bounties with much, much, more.   God's Omega's are always the platform for His Alpha's in our lives.
> 
> This my love, is 'such as life' for those of us in Christ, of whom you are and shall always be.
> 
> Rest sweet love  ... in Him.     You are the 'baby' in God's loving arms being richly nurtured by Him.


----------



## alwaysinchrist

I havent been in prayer like I should or going to church. Lord, you know my heart and I know you will work everything out.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I am right now.I don't know if people would understand but I feel like what I guess others feel like.I feel as though I'm alive or what not.Not mentally but physically.I don't know if I can do this walk anymore.I strive for excellence yes and I have a heart for others and want others to experience joy that is unspeakable.But this walk so to speak I don't know anymore.I don't believe in anything.If one is incapable of loving self how on earth can one love God?I know to some this will scare or I will get a major side eye.I feel God is there but in late so much has happened that I'm just bewildered by.

God I know your know genie her for my wishes then why place certain things in a person.My desire to be in love,able to do for not only myself but others and to do something that has impact why place this in me without allowing these things to come to fruition.This is frustrating.I see so many fallen sisters here.And men are overly praised and catered to.We excuse away everything about them and not call them on the carpet for being the supposed head.I guess this is my fear of going to a church.Seeing so much debacle I cringe inside.God if its meant for me to be in you and to go by the book please show me this.I can't do this anymore.I know life isn't for our pleasure only and I know we are here for a purpose but in the purpose is all the suffering really needed for such long periods.But I do know in suffering for a period of time can birth strength and other favorable characteristics.


----------



## aribell

The only reason Satan opposes us is because he is jealous of the glory of God in us and afraid of God's power in us.  So the next time you're tempted or going through a trial you know is spiritual, know that it is simply a trick of one who wants to stop you because he knows that if you overcome, you will have power over him.


----------



## Browndilocks

This is the first Sunday I've been to church since the summer.  Felt good.


----------



## Renewed1

Laela said:


> Whatever your season, I pray you find joy in it nonetheless. Will keep you in prayer...



Thank you Laela.  Odd enough, I'm just not worried. I gave it to God.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

The just shall live by faith (Rom 1:17). So, those who are saved are just because God justifies us - and those who are just shall live by faith.


----------



## MotionThickness

Dear God,

You know my struggles, pain and frustrations. I am pulling through with your grace. Thank you


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

How much of what you did today was for the kingdom of God, if we didn't do or say anything we wasted time, a whole day in fact...no excuses...


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I wish I could receive comfort and accept joy peace and tranqulity I guess that's not in the cards for me.I feel tortured in my soul even when I try to allow folks in it hurts.I wish ppl who say they are in the body of Christ would really watch what they are saying and not blow smoke up others bc its hurtful.I feel like I'm bleeding out and no one is there to help.I know God is there whatever but that isn't the desire or need at this point.I'm tired,Im alone in existence and I'm wishing something good would happen.I don't want to step outside of the will of God but it makes me very unhappy to be in such dreadful state.Maybe one day before I'm dead I will get to enjoy living.


----------



## Guitarhero

*One Bread, One Body*
Isaiah 29:17-24
View Readings	Psalm 27:1, 4, 13-14	Matthew 9:27-31
Similar Reflections

LET'S OBEY GOD IN DETAIL

"Jesus warned them sternly, 'See to it that no one knows of this.' But they went off and spread word of Him through the whole area." —Matthew 9:30-31


Jesus healed two blind men, and "warned them sternly" not to let this healing be known (Mt 9:30). It wasn't yet the right time in God's plan to spread the news of Jesus' works. The groundwork for revealing Jesus' identity hadn't yet been fully laid, and without the foundation, misunderstanding could result. Nonetheless, the newly healed men "evangelize," but in disobedience (see Mt 9:31). These men had been marginalized in society. Perhaps they wanted to instantly re-establish their standing in society and weren't willing to wait for Jesus' physical healing to blossom properly into complete societal restoration. A similar "evangelization" occurred after Jesus healed a leper (see Mk 1:44-45), which prevented Jesus from entering towns openly. 

We can disobey Jesus by witnessing at the wrong time or with the wrong motives. We can also disobey Jesus by holding our tongues when called to spread the Good News of Jesus throughout the earth. 

This Advent, let's "prepare the way of the Lord" (see Mk 1:3) by obeying Jesus quickly, completely, and in detail. Let's not obey Jesus only partially, for that can obstruct details of His plan. By our detailed obedience, we "clear Him a straight path" rather than leaving Him a rocky road (Lk 3:4). "Obedience is better" (1 Sm 15:22).

Prayer: Father, give me "ears open to obedience" (Ps 40:7). Give me a heart quick to obey You in every detail.
Promise: "Because of your faith it shall be done to you." —Mt 9:29
Praise: John was obedient to the Lord and moved with his family to a different area of the country to be part of a ministry to which he felt God was calling them.

(This teaching was submitted by a member of our editorial team.)


Rescript: In accord with the Code of Canon Law, I hereby grant my permission to publish One Bread, One Body covering the period from December 1, 2011 through January 31, 2012.
†Reverend Joseph R. Binzer, Auxiliary Bishop, Vicar General of the Archdiocese of Cincinnati, July 27, 2011

The rescript is a declaration that a book or pamphlet is considered to be free of doctrinal or moral error. It is not implied that those who have granted ecclesial permission agree with the contents, opinions, or statements expressed


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

GM I mean you know harm ...being inside of the will of God should not be considered a 'dreadful state'....God is not a man that he should lie, he came to give us life more abundantly and everything that you are feeling he is not I know that he is, he is not a God who only works for some of his children but not for all so something must be wrong...

I pray that you are delivered and set free and that you will meet someone who will help you with on going assistance that you need, serving God is not torturous or burdensome his yoke is easy and his burden light...

I can only give you the word dear, it's truth and it gives life

Come on the prayer line tonight if you are willing , we are here for you




GoddessMaker said:


> *I wish I could receive comfort and accept joy peace and tranqulity* I guess that's not in the cards for me.I feel tortured in my soul even when I try to allow folks in it hurts.I wish ppl who say they are in the body of Christ would really watch what they are saying and not blow smoke up others bc its hurtful.I feel like I'm bleeding out and no one is there to help.I know God is there whatever but that isn't the desire or need at this point.I'm tired,Im alone in existence and I'm wishing something good would happen.*I don't want to step outside of the will of God but it makes me very unhappy to be in such dreadful state.*Maybe one day before I'm dead I will get to enjoy living.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

drop it and leave it there.....


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I love watching folks here those who are sad,miserable,happy,glad etc.I love seeing those who are just blown away by God and seeing the praise reports be it small or large.Right now my walk is not happening.I am going to take time and make some choices about what is needed for my life.If God wanted me to have a great life things would not have happened.I try to think God allows certain things in order for you to be prepared for bigger things but I see too much pain,anguish and suffering for me to believe there is a God or if he there that he is loving and kind.I find there are some who struggle and it all comes together nicely and there are those damaged ones who just kinda are there and are a thorn in others side esp when they are trying to become better or grow or reach out to others.Most just ignore them and chop them up as depressed,worthless,waste of time and that those who ignore them are more valuable so they shouldn't waste their precious time.I think this will be it for a while.2 months should be good enough time hopefully to get a job,some money,and maybe some joy.Peace ladies...


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

oh GM, my heart aches for you....




GoddessMaker said:


> I love watching folks here those who are sad,miserable,happy,glad etc.I love seeing those who are just blown away by God and seeing the praise reports be it small or large.Right now my walk is not happening.I am going to take time and make some choices about what is needed for my life.If God wanted me to have a great life things would not have happened.I try to think God allows certain things in order for you to be prepared for bigger things but I see too much pain,anguish and suffering for me to believe there is a God or if he there that he is loving and kind.I find there are some who struggle and it all comes together nicely and there are those damaged ones who just kinda are there and are a thorn in others side esp when they are trying to become better or grow or reach out to others.Most just ignore them and chop them up as depressed,worthless,waste of time and that those who ignore them are more valuable so they shouldn't waste their precious time.I think this will be it for a while.2 months should be good enough time hopefully to get a job,some money,and maybe some joy.Peace ladies...


----------



## Shimmie

GoddessMaker said:


> I love watching folks here those who are sad,miserable,happy,glad etc.I love seeing those who are just blown away by God and seeing the praise reports be it small or large.Right now my walk is not happening.I am going to take time and make some choices about what is needed for my life.
> 
> If God wanted me to have a great life things would not have happened.I try to think God allows certain things in order for you to be prepared for bigger things but I see too much pain,anguish and suffering for me to believe there is a God or if he there that he is loving and kind.
> 
> I find there are some who struggle and it all comes together nicely and there are those damaged ones who just kinda are there and are a thorn in others side esp when they are trying to become better or grow or reach out to others.Most just ignore them and chop them up as depressed, worthless, waste of time and that those who ignore them are more valuable so they shouldn't waste their precious time.
> 
> I think this will be it for a while.2 months should be good enough time hopefully to get a job,some money,and maybe some joy.Peace ladies...



GoddessMaker... tomorrow night (Thursday, December 15, 2011 at 10 p.m. Eastern time, I want you to call the Prayer Line.    This will be 'YOUR' time to talk and 'we' will listen.   It will be 'Your Night' of Sister Time, Heart to Heart.

Will you call?  Please say yes and please do.   We love you and we support you.   We will listen with our hearts.    :heart2:


----------



## aribell

Ladies, I am exactly *2* exams away from completing my law degree.  I'm tired, my apartment, car (and hair!) are a horrible mess, and my left eye has been twitching for 3 days now.   (seriously, though) Please pray for me to persevere in this very last stretch, because for some reason I'm less and less motivated the closer I get.

I give the Lord glory for having gotten thus far and trust Him to open the next door that I should walk through.  I pray for discernment and that any doors that are not of Him would close and those that are of Him would open.


----------



## Guitarhero

Y'ALL COME

"To whom can you liken Me as an equal? says the Holy One." —Isaiah 40:25


No one equals God in anything. Consider God's strength; He is unequaled in strength. Almighty God is so strong that He made and sustains the millions of stars which span light-years in space (Is 40:26). 

Almighty God is willing to share His unlimited strength with us. "He gives strength to the fainting; for the weak He makes vigor abound" (Is 40:29). When God strengthens old or weak people, they can outrun, outwork, and outlast young folks. Those who let God renew their strength "will soar as with eagles' wings; they will run and not grow weary, walk and not grow faint" (Is 40:31). 

It gets better. God will make you so supernaturally strong that you will be able to say with Paul: "In Him Who is the Source of my strength I have strength for everything" (Phil 4:13). God's love in you will be stronger than death (see Sg 8:6). Death, sickness, pain, and Satan will wear out before you will. You will have the strength to enter into eternal life and rest (see Mt 11:29). 

To receive this supernatural strength, come to Jesus. "All you who are weary and find life burdensome" (Mt 11:28), come to Jesus.

Prayer: Father, beginning this Advent may I have Your strength for everything.
-----------------------------------------------------

One Bread, One Body

http://www.presentationministries.com/obob/obob.asp?d=12/7/2011
____________________________________________________________

Jesus, I trust in YOU.


----------



## Nonie

You know when I was young, I used to find it so easy to be good. I never understood why people broke rules and so being a Christian took little effort. But when you're "without fault" it's easy to get big-headed and judgmental and think you can never be wrong. But I do remember being tempted to take a pen that wasn't mine when I was 8 because I wanted it. And I did. And being caught was the most humiliating thing to me. And I had the audacity to lie and cry and swear it was not the pen they thought it was and that it really was mine.  

Anyway, as I grew older, I found it so easy to do wrong and over time, I was humbled so much to the point where I now know that I am susceptible to any wrongdoing...and that the only way to keep from doing wrong is to stay away from any temptation. Like when I was avoiding sugar, I made sure my home had fruits instead of candy. When I was offered weed to smoke by a band that my friends and I were so excited to have been invited to meet, it seemed cool and like you'd score points if you were game, but I said no...because while I'd be the prune of the bunch who's never smoked weed, I just didn't want to take the chance of picking up a habit I may not be able to break. I have made mistakes in my life, of course, but over time, I just know it's best never to think I'm above temptation and so much better to play it safe and just say no or keep off. I may miss out on the fun, but at least I can look myself in the mirror the next day and still hold my head high.

Sorry for that ramble, but today's reading (I get daily emails) touched on this topic and I see so many of my peers and younger sistahs taking risks that I remember used to be exciting to me too. But it takes just one mistake for the excitement to end and shame/regret to take its place. So I wanted to share today's reading with you all, in case it might just speak to someone:



> December 15, 2011
> *
> Affair Proof Your Mind*
> Lysa TerKeurst
> _
> "Watch and pray so that you will not fall into temptation. The spirit is willing, but the body is weak." _Matthew 26:41 (NIV 1984)
> 
> As a woman thinks...so she eventually acts.
> 
> A few years ago I watched a friend get tangled up in an emotional affair.
> 
> She was a strong Christian woman who loved her family but the attraction to this other man seemed unavoidable. She tried to talk herself out of it but her heart played tricks on her mind and the justifications for letting things go just a little further soon led her to a very dangerous place. She was becoming emotionally attached to this other man.
> 
> In a moment of desperation and fear, she confided in me what was going on.
> 
> As she described how she got pulled into this place, I found myself being challenged by the realization of how subtly this had happened. She hadn't planned on being emotionally attracted to this other man. As a matter of fact, she'd always prided herself on being a woman of strong conviction and had scoffed at the idea of ever being tempted to have an affair.
> 
> It starts off simple enough - a comment made that you mull over one too many times, a conversation in which you find a surprising connection, a glance that lingers just a second too long, or one of a thousand other interactions that seem innocent yet aren't. These are the dangerous seeds that can easily sprout into an emotional affair.
> 
> Some think it is a safe way to enjoy the lure of being attracted to someone other than your spouse without crossing any lines. But God boldly and plainly says in 1 Corinthians 6:18, "Flee from sexual immorality." God doesn't say walk away from sexual immorality. No, He says to flee as if your very life is at stake!
> 
> Our thoughts are so powerful. If we want to affair proof our marriages, we must make our thoughts work for us instead of against us.
> 
> The time to prevent an emotional affair is before it ever starts.
> 
> We must never assume it could never happen to me. We are all just a few poor choices away from doing things we never thought we would.
> 
> Jesus warned his disciples in Matthew 26: 41,"Watch and pray so that you will not fall into temptation. The spirit is willing, but the body is weak."
> 
> The Life Application NIV Bible commentary says, "Jesus used Peter's drowsiness to warn him about the kinds of temptation he would soon face. The way to overcome temptation is to keep watch and pray. Watching means being aware of the possibilities of temptation, sensitive to the subtleties, and spiritually equipped to fight it."
> 
> *Watching:*
> I now realize that I need to be aware that I am just as prone to this temptation as anyone. One of the best ways to be watchful is to be praying with and for my husband. We need to be open and honest about meeting each other's needs and investing wisely in our marriage.
> 
> *Sensitive to the Subtleties:*
> I will have to be honest with myself that temptations do exist. When another man says or does something I wish my husband would say or do and doesn't, it can make me lessen my husband in my heart and build up this other man. This is a seed of poison.
> *
> Spiritually Equipped:*
> I must park my mind with the truth and the truth is I am married to an amazing man. He is not perfect and sometimes our marriage can be hard, but I made a commitment to him in a covenant before God and there are no biblical reasons in our marriage why we should ever part.
> 
> My friend did the hardest but wisest thing she could have done in telling me about her emotional affair. It helped her to see she needed to flee and have someone else hold her accountable. But it also helped me. Her admission made me aware and alert to the dangers lurking in any kind of unhealthy emotional connection with another man.
> _
> Dear Lord, may I forever treasure my marriage and see it worthy to be protected. Help me to be a courageous woman who absolutely flees from any and every situation where there is even a hint of danger. In Jesus' Name, Amen._
> *
> Related Resources:*
> For a creative idea to improve the communication and connection in your marriage, click here to read more on Lysa's blog.
> 
> If you want simple tips to improve your marriage, you'll want to read the marriage books Lysa has written - _Capture His Heart_ (for wives to read) and _Capture Her Heart_ (for husbands to read).
> 
> Come see the downloadable Freebies on Lysa's website! Encouraging articles for lots of situations to print and share with a friend! www.LysaTerKeurst.com
> 
> Your purchase through Proverbs 31 Ministries supports the many areas of hope-giving ministry we provide at no cost. We wish we could, but we simply can't compete with prices offered by huge online warehouses. Therefore, we're so grateful for every purchase you make with us. Thank you!
> *
> Application Steps:*
> The time to prevent an emotional affair is before it ever starts. Confide in a friend or mentor to help hold you accountable in this area.
> *
> Reflections:*
> Our thoughts are so powerful. If we want to affair proof our marriages, we must make our thoughts work for us instead of against us.
> 
> *Power Verses:*
> Proverbs 31:10, "A wife of noble character who can find? She is worth far more than rubies." (NIV)
> 
> © 2011 by Lysa TerKeurst. All rights reserved.


----------



## Nonie

@GoddessMaker, you forget that Satan and his cohorts are alive and well and not just twiddling their thumbs letting God's reign be the only thing evident. The Bible doesn't lie and when sin came, with it came all the symptoms you describe. In God though, we have grace to endure it. What's more, Satan is no fool; he has been around you since you were born and knows just what buttons to push to make you feel like you do and make you doubt the TRUTH that is. You need to REMEMBER what you know of Father and you need to hold fast to His Word. This dude even tried to trick God the Son Himself, reeling off scripture like he was some theologian. You need to stop looking at what's going on around you and keep your eyes to the Son who is as bright as the sun, and you will not see the shadows. 

Goddessmaker, you need to stop letting Satan's BS get to you; that's all it is. You need to take it seriously that you are at war every day of your life and be dressed for it by putting on the armor of God:



> Ephesians 6:10-18 (New International Version)
> 
> *The Armor of God*
> _ 10 Finally, be strong in the Lord and in his mighty power. 11 Put on the full armor of God, so that you can take your stand against the devil’s schemes. 12 For our struggle is not against flesh and blood, but against the rulers, against the authorities, against the powers of this dark world and against the spiritual forces of evil in the heavenly realms. 13 Therefore put on the full armor of God, so that when the day of evil comes, you may be able to stand your ground, and after you have done everything, to stand. 14 Stand firm then, with the belt of truth buckled around your waist, with the breastplate of righteousness in place, 15 and with your feet fitted with the readiness that comes from the gospel of peace. 16 In addition to all this, take up the shield of faith, with which you can extinguish all the flaming arrows of the evil one. 17 Take the helmet of salvation and the sword of the Spirit, which is the word of God.
> 
> 18 And pray in the Spirit on all occasions with all kinds of prayers and requests. With this in mind, be alert and always keep on praying for all the Lord’s people._


And to fully understand what that means, click here.


----------



## Shimmie

Nonie said:


> You know when I was young, I used to find it so easy to be good. I never understood why people broke rules and so being a Christian took little effort. But when you're "without fault" it's easy to get big-headed and judgmental and think you can never be wrong. But I do remember being tempted to take a pen that wasn't mine when I was 8 because I wanted it. And I did. And being caught was the most humiliating thing to me. And I had the audacity to lie and cry and swear it was not the pen they thought it was and that it really was mine.
> 
> Anyway, as I grew older, I found it so easy to do wrong and over time, I was humbled so much to the point where I now know that I am susceptible to any wrongdoing...and that the only way to keep from doing wrong is to stay away from any temptation. Like when I was avoiding sugar, I made sure my home had fruits instead of candy. When I was offered weed to smoke by a band that my friends and I were so excited to have been invited to meet, it seemed cool and like you'd score points if you were game, but I said no...because while I'd be the prune of the bunch who's never smoked weed, I just didn't want to take the chance of picking up a habit I may not be able to break. I have made mistakes in my life, of course, but over time, I just know it's best never to think I'm above temptation and so much better to play it safe and just say no or keep off. I may miss out on the fun, but at least I can look myself in the mirror the next day and still hold my head high.
> 
> Sorry for that ramble, but today's reading (I get daily emails) touched on this topic and I see so many of my peers and younger sistahs taking risks that I remember used to be exciting to me too. But it takes just one mistake for the excitement to end and shame/regret to take its place. So I wanted to share today's reading with you all, in case it might just speak to someone:



I just read this same email...    Thanks for posting Nonie.  :Rose:


----------



## Laela

Aw man, I'm sooooo happy for you, Nicola!
Ethical, God-fearing people make great attorneys.. You're in my prayers on that last stretch, chica.. God bless~



nicola.kirwan said:


> Ladies, *I am exactly 2 exams away from completing my law degree.*  I'm tired, my apartment, car (and hair!) are a horrible mess, and my left eye has been twitching for 3 days now.   (seriously, though) Please pray for me to persevere in this very last stretch, because for some reason I'm less and less motivated the closer I get.
> 
> I give the Lord glory for having gotten thus far and trust Him to open the next door that I should walk through.  I pray for discernment and that any doors that are not of Him would close and those that are of Him would open.


----------



## Laela

@GoddessMaker, it's not easy...please, don't ever believe it's easy. I can't speak for anyone else here, but I tend to focus on what's good and leave the bad in God's hands. That is why my life may appear 'perfect' or 'easy' to others. It is not. What keeps me sane is not comparing my life to others'. That's one of the oldest tricks the devil has in his Georgie bundle. I just refuse to give the devil space and time in my life and give him credit for everything that goes wrong. Sometimes it's ME. 

I sincerely hope you heard and understand what I just said. You're a tough lady, I heard you speak on the prayer line and there is power within you to set old snaggletoof on his way, Georgie bundle and all. Don't play around with him. Don't entertain him. You're _already _blessed... not WILL BE blessed or MAY BE blessed. You already ARE. Because your Daddy is the Great I AM.

The devil knows this. Jab him back, in the name of Jesus!!


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I didn't mean to come on here but its still on my work computer.I think you ladies for your words they mean alot.Mix tired to extreme with frustration it makes for bad time.I'm scared right now.My life doesn't seem to be going anywhere fast.I know I'm not perfect and no one is.I just truly dislike those who believe they can throw certain things around like oh your depressed that all you should do this and that.I want to curse them out bc they don't know anything..I know God is suppose to be a provider and what not but when I look at my bills in comparision to income it makes me cry.I'm like in finacial sadness with no sugar daddy in sight.I have been trying to get out of my job for a year now and no luck.Countless interviews but no dice.Its like God do you hate me that much.What point are you trying to prove by making me poor.

I know there are others here and in the world who would be happy to have what ever you call it that I have.But I can't do anything.I'm like tip toeing on the edge of finacial ruin.I just want a career I can go to work 8-12 hours and go home since I have no one in this world.But it seems that I can't win.I have 2 interviews tomorrow I want to stay optimistic but I have had this before and nothing.I'm tired of being tired.Back to lurking..


----------



## Shimmie

nicola.kirwan said:


> Ladies, I am exactly *2* exams away from completing my law degree.  I'm tired, my apartment, car (and hair!) are a horrible mess, and my left eye has been twitching for 3 days now.   (seriously, though) Please pray for me to persevere in this very last stretch, because for some reason I'm less and less motivated the closer I get.
> 
> I give the Lord glory for having gotten thus far and trust Him to open the next door that I should walk through.  I pray for discernment and that any doors that are not of Him would close and those that are of Him would open.



I'm so happy for you and the Destiny that God has before ordained.  Beyond the opens doors, shall be blessings after blessings which shall follow you in sucession and many more which God has laid for you before you were conceived in your 'Mommie's womb. 

Both  you and nathansgirl1908,  will be among those whom He has chosen to uphold the law of the true "Law Giver', in Jesus' Name.  You both have and will maintain the backbone to stand in the ground upon which God has placed you among 'men' who know Him not.    You shall prevail against them all.     In Jesus' Name.


----------



## LucieLoo12

Last night at church it seemed as though the Spirit of God was all in the place..People was getting filled with the Holy Ghost,chains were being broken, minds being free,people crying out at the altar.....but i felt untouched...It shows me my connection with God it has nothing to do with what I "feel" but its about what His word says and that is, I will never leave you nor forsake. God its been such a press with EVERYTHING lately...but like paul said, I will press toward the mark.My flesh and feelings dont dictate who I am or what I do.. Forsaking you or going back is not even option...Im just in my suffering stage.....

1st peter 5 v 10
But the God of all grace, who hath called us unto his eternal glory by Christ Jesus, *after that ye have suffered a while, make you perfect, stablish, strengthen, settle you. *


----------



## Shimmie

GoddessMaker said:


> I didn't mean to come on here but its still on my work computer.I think you ladies for your words they mean alot.Mix tired to extreme with frustration it makes for bad time.I'm scared right now.My life doesn't seem to be going anywhere fast.I know I'm not perfect and no one is.I just truly dislike those who believe they can throw certain things around like oh your depressed that all you should do this and that.I want to curse them out bc they don't know anything..I know God is suppose to be a provider and what not but when I look at my bills in comparision to income it makes me cry.I'm like in finacial sadness with no sugar daddy in sight.I have been trying to get out of my job for a year now and no luck.Countless interviews but no dice.Its like God do you hate me that much.What point are you trying to prove by making me poor.
> 
> I know there are others here and in the world who would be happy to have what ever you call it that I have.But I can't do anything.I'm like tip toeing on the edge of finacial ruin.I just want a career I can go to work 8-12 hours and go home since I have no one in this world.But it seems that I can't win.I have 2 interviews tomorrow I want to stay optimistic but I have had this before and nothing.I'm tired of being tired.Back to lurking..



You came back....  

Thank you for posting your feelings and not just turning your computer off.

You matter to us...


----------



## Nonie

GoddessMaker, just because no one else is saying it doesn't mean no one else is going through what you're going through. I think only a handful of people are making enough to pay their bills. Most people are not, so stop being so hard on yourself or letting what you are going through dictate your happiness. If you were to write down all the blessings you have (like your health, the fact that you are not in a shelter, the fact that you are able to dress for whatever weather and be smart and comfortable, the fact that you have access to the forum and utilities to be comfortable, did I mention that you didn't have to go to a soup kitchen?) If you just write down your blessings and make them your focus, you'll stop feeling bad. Philippians 4:8



> When upon life’s billows you are tempest tossed,
> When you are discouraged, thinking all is lost,
> Count your many blessings, name them one by one,
> And it will surprise you what the Lord hath done.
> 
> Refrain
> 
> _Count your blessings, name them one by one,
> Count your blessings, see what God hath done!
> Count your blessings, name them one by one,
> And it will surprise you what the Lord hath done._
> 
> Are you ever burdened with a load of care?
> Does the cross seem heavy you are called to bear?
> Count your many blessings, every doubt will fly,
> And you will keep singing as the days go by.
> 
> Refrain
> 
> When you look at others with their lands and gold,
> Think that Christ has promised you His wealth untold;
> Count your many blessings. Wealth can never buy
> Your reward in heaven, nor your home on high.
> 
> Refrain
> 
> So, amid the conflict whether great or small,
> Do not be disheartened, God is over all;
> Count your many blessings, angels will attend,
> Help and comfort give you to your journey’s end.
> 
> Refrain


 (Source)


----------



## Guitarhero

Things may be a bit bleak but I'm going to look up unto the hills from where my help comes from.  Satan, GO STRAIGHT TO HELL!  In the name of Jesus!  I got permission my priest to say that.  Amein!  Who is like the H-ly One, Blessed be He!!!!!!!  Baruch Haba ""  !!!!!  I'm a daughter of Jacob...I'm blessed.  He has not forgotten any of us.  Thousands of years later, I'm still His.  Amein!  

Psalm 59:14

They return at evening, they howl like a dog, And go around the city.


The L-rd appeared and blessed me for just these very times.  I look toward His face.  Amein.  They will not harm us.


----------



## LoveisYou

I've read so much sad news today, it makes me very sad....the world/people are so in need of love, and are we providing it. Lord please show us how


----------



## LoveisYou

sometimes I am so caught up with myself, so selfish, I complain so much and ppl are out there suffering, dying, it makes me so sad and so grateful. Father please forgive me....


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Just needed to share.Even though my life is pretty screwed up and things aren't right I can tell there is some growth.I'm not thinking about taking a pistol to my temple.However I'm just real enough or open enough to say I'm struggling in life.I helped spearhead a young adult christmas party tonight.These aren't your cute looking sneaky as heck christian young adults  but the hood ones.It was enjoyable helping them,listening to them.I took one home as well.God knows I don't have much in way of means and possessions but I try to work with what I have.My beat up Ford Focus is on its last leg I pray she can last until a career job comes.I know others are hurting and when I hear ppl say that as a rebuttal to refute my feeling I laugh.In spite of hurting ppl which hurts me deeper than some it doesn't negate how I feel.I may be a christian but that doesn't take away the feeling of abandonment,suffering even if its a result of something I did or if I'm in agony for not being born in the right place..I understand more than folks may realize about pain,suffering and having nothing..That why in heck it bothers me so much for not having it ain't for me its so I can help others and get me a few wigs.I can't live until certain things are on point.I'm grateful I'm not depressed bc my depression always leaves me with physically wounds.


----------



## Shimmie

GoddessMaker said:


> Just needed to share.Even though my life is pretty screwed up and things aren't right I can tell there is some growth.I'm thinking about taking a pistol to my temple.However I'm just real enough or open enough to say I'm struggling in life.
> 
> I helped spearhead a young adult christmas party tonight.These aren't your cute looking sneaky as heck christian young adults  but the hood ones.It was enjoyable helping them,listening to them.I took one home as well.
> 
> God knows I don't have much in way of means and possessions but I try to work with what I have.My beat up Ford Focus is on its last leg I pray she can last until a career job comes.I know others are hurting and when I hear ppl say that as a rebuttal to refute my feeling I laugh.
> 
> In spite of hurting ppl which hurts me deeper than some it doesn't negate how I feel.I may be a christian but that doesn't take away the feeling of abandonment,suffering even if its a result of something I did or if I'm in agony for not being born in the right place..
> 
> I understand more than folks may realize about pain,suffering and having nothing..That why in heck it bothers me so much for not having it ain't for me its so I can help others and get me a few wigs.I can't live until certain things are on point.I'm grateful I'm not depressed bc my depression always leaves me with physically wounds.



I love you Goddess Maker...


----------



## Laela

*Stop Making Comparisons*

Our constant propensity to compare ourselves to other women around us is wrecking our perceptions of both ourselves and them. Most of us aren't in a public place for five minutes before we peruse the female players in the room and judge where we rank. Human nature rarely balances itself on the tightrope of equality, despite our noble claims. Far more often in our comparisons to other women, we fall headlong to one side with inferiority or swan-dive to the other side with superiority. A bloody tumble is inevitable either way.
The nature of our competition depends to a large extent on what we tend to value. If intelligence is high on the list, given the opportunity, we will try to assess whether or not the people around us seem smarter than we are. If appearance is a personal premium, we have the tendency to rate ourselves according to the looks of those in eyeshot…same with talent, giftedness, spirituality, and success… .
… we can stop playing the game… when we work from an activated mentality of God-given security, we are fully capable of thinking another woman is beautiful without concluding we are ugly. We can esteem another woman’s achievements without feeling like an idiot. We can admire another woman’s terrific shape without feeling like a slob. Where on earth did we come up with the idea that we have to subtract value from ourselves in order to give credit to someone else?*- Beth Moore*


----------



## TraciChanel

GoddessMaker, please check your PM's. 

That's all


----------



## LongTimeComing

Most of final grades are in. I got 3 A's, a B, and a C. I have one more grade outstanding. With those grades I will get my financial aid next semester and be able to finish my degree in May. It was nothing, but pure grace that got me those grades. I am so thankful and relieved. 

I've gotten some hrs at my other job. Which is wonderful, because any extra helps right now. I have finally figured out when they post the schedules so I can get some hrs.  

I've been absent from church. For 3 weeks.  I can feel it. I need to stay planted in the water and quit playing. God still has been looking out for me though. 

He's shown me some things about myself. There is no question now- I'm being seperated from people so he can work on me. Friendships with random negative peopel are being cut off and other healthy relationships are becoming strong. 

I don't know whether to cry, run, shout, dance, or be still. I'm just a ball of emotion.


----------



## crlsweetie912

msdr said:


> Most of final grades are in. I got 3 A's, a B, and a C. I have one more grade outstanding. With those grades I will get my financial aid next semester and be able to finish my degree in May. It was nothing, but pure grace that got me those grades. I am so thankful and relieved.
> 
> I've gotten some hrs at my other job. Which is wonderful, because any extra helps right now. I have finally figured out when they post the schedules so I can get some hrs.
> 
> *I've been absent from church. For 3 weeks.  I can feel it. I need to stay planted in the water and quit playing. God still has been looking out for me though.*
> 
> He's shown me some things about myself. There is no question now- I'm being seperated from people so he can work on me. Friendships with random negative peopel are being cut off and other healthy relationships are becoming strong.
> 
> I don't know whether to cry, run, shout, dance, or be still. I'm just a ball of emotion.


 
Congratulations on your grades, your financial aid and your job.  I know about the bolded.  I was out for 2 weeks sick and I feel LOST!  It felt so good to get the word from my pastor!


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

GoddessMaker


my heart is full when it comes to you,please dont think I'm judging or is against you in anyway...I just want you to recognize what you have in Christ and be free and live the victorious life that I know that YOU can have ...we all are dealing with something, some more than others we all have a past/a testimony but we are no longer under condemnation...


----------



## Laela

Congratulations on your successes, chica!




msdr said:


> Most of final grades are in. I got 3 A's, a B, and a C. I have one more grade outstanding. With those grades I will get my financial aid next semester and be able to finish my degree in May. It was nothing, but pure grace that got me those grades. I am so thankful and relieved.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

Amen, I can relate ...it's not wrong to have feelings, but when we rely on them, lean on them appease them, it will mess us up...






Alicialynn86 said:


> Last night at church it seemed as though the Spirit of God was all in the place..People was getting filled with the Holy Ghost,chains were being broken, minds being free,people crying out at the altar.....but i felt untouched...It shows me my connection with God it has nothing to do with what I *"feel"* but its about what His word says and that is, I will never leave you nor forsake. God its been such a press with EVERYTHING lately...but like paul said, I will press toward the mark.*My flesh and feelings dont dictate who I am or what I do.. Forsaking you or going back is not even option...Im just in my suffering stage.....*
> 
> 1st peter 5 v 10
> But the God of all grace, who hath called us unto his eternal glory by Christ Jesus, *after that ye have suffered a while, make you perfect, stablish, strengthen, settle you. *


----------



## Laela

Lord, I do thank you for my husband...for using him, to keep me in check spiritually... Now why would I need to lug around a 'cuss bag'? I don't curse anymore, the old "Laela" would whip out that bag in a hot minute.  But I see that trick for what it is.. nice try. And I do see the Test that this person comes packaged in. Remember the Fruit of the Spirit, Laela... temperance, patience.... sigh and Amein~.

Lord, thank you for my husband. I'm uber-thankful today, so I'll oil up his dreads for him...


----------



## foxee

I received this in my inbox this morning.  Just thought I'd share.

http://devotions.proverbs31.org/2011/12/a-cup-of-christmas-cocoa.html



> December 16, 2011
> 
> A Cup of Christmas COCOA
> Tracie Miles
> 
> “They celebrate your abundant goodness and joyfully sing of your righteousness.” Psalm 145:7 (NIV)
> 
> In the midst of the hustle and bustle of the holidays, there’s one thing that always calms my heart and quiets my thoughts – a cup of hot cocoa. Who doesn’t feel warm and peaceful while sipping a cup of steaming cocoa with marshmallows piled on top?
> 
> But, there is another reason I love cocoa. Each letter of my favorite winter drink helps me focus my heart on Christ at Christmas:
> 
> *C – CHRIST
> *“This is how the birth of Jesus Christ came about: His mother Mary was pledged to be married to Joseph, but before they came together, she was found to be with child through the Holy Spirit.” Matthew 1:18 (NIV 1984)
> 
> We all know Christ is the reason for this season, yet it’s easy to focus on shopping and planning instead of Jesus. This month, let’s spend as much time seeking God’s heart as we do searching for the perfect gifts.
> *
> O – ORNAMENTS*
> “Your beauty should not come from outward adornment, such as braided hair and the wearing of gold jewelry and fine clothes. Instead it should be that of your inner self, the unfading beauty of a gentle and quiet spirit, which is of great worth in God’s sight.” 1 Peter 3:3-4 (NIV 1984)
> 
> We can easily spend more time decorating our house to look like the holiday edition of a magazine, than we do adorning our inner spirit with God’s love and compassion. Let’s ask God to make our hearts beautiful by giving us His patience and kindness. Then let’s look for ways to bless those around us, especially those in need.
> 
> *C – CHEERFULLY CELEBRATE THE SEASON*
> “A happy heart makes a face look cheerful. But a sad heart produces a broken spirit.” Proverbs 15:13 (NIV)
> 
> As gift lists grow and calendars get full, our physical and emotional energy can be drained. Although Christmas is meant to be a joyous season, many of us struggle with depression and discouragement during this time of the year. Let’s take time each day to focus on how much we are valued and loved as children of God. The holidays are merely a season, but God’s love and compassion for us are permanent.
> 
> *O – OVERJOYED not OVERWHELMED*
> “When they saw the star, they were overjoyed. On coming to the house, they saw the child with his mother Mary, and they bowed down and worshiped him. Then they opened their treasures and presented him with gifts of gold, frankincense and myrrh.” Matthew 2:10-11 (NIV)
> 
> Do you ever feel overjoyed to kick off the holiday season but overwhelmed by the middle of the month? If we take time each day in December to thank Jesus for coming as our Savior, we could become overwhelmed by His kindness instead. When we focus our hearts on all God has done, we won’t get as easily overwhelmed by all that still needs to be done.
> 
> *A – ABUNDANCE*
> “…I came that they may have life, and have it to the full.” John 10:10b (NIV)
> 
> Whenever I think of Christmas morning, from my childhood to the present, the word ABUNDANCE comes to mind. Abundance of presents, food and activities. But these things are temporary. What we need is the abundant life Jesus came to give us. Our hearts need His mercy, peace and love, not only on Christmas day, but every day throughout each year.
> 
> I don’t know about you, but I’m ready for a cup of Christmas cocoa. Will you join me? Let’s take time to ponder these Christmas truths and, as that chocolaty goodness warms us, let’s allow the warmth of God’s love to pour into our hearts and His abundant goodness to pour out into the lives of those around us.
> 
> Dear Lord, thank You for giving me the gift of Your Son. Please help me not get so caught up in the earthly celebrations of Christmas that I forget to celebrate all I have in Christ. Remind me of Your love each day and show me how to share it with others each day of this month. In Jesus’ Name, Amen.


----------



## Guitarhero

*
Malachi 3:6  “For I the Lord do not change; therefore you, O children of Jacob, are not consumed.
Psalm 121:7 The LORD will protect you from all evil; He will keep your soul.
Genesis 28:15 I am with you and will watch over you wherever you go, and I will bring you back to this land. I will not leave you until I have done what I have promised you."
Psalm 32:7 You are my hiding place; you will protect me from trouble and surround me with songs of deliverance. Selah
Psalm 41:2 The LORD will protect him and preserve his life; he will bless him in the land and not surrender him to the desire of his foes.
Psalm 91:10 then no harm will befall you, no disaster will come near your tent.
Proverbs 12:21 No harm befalls the righteous, but the wicked have their fill of trouble.*

Not hopelessness, not depressions, not fear, not lack, not abundance, not the earthly...will come between us and Your promise!!!


----------



## gn1g

Guitarhero said:


> *Malachi 3:6 “For I the Lord do not change; therefore you, O children of Jacob, are not consumed.*
> *Psalm 121:7 The LORD will protect you from all evil; He will keep your soul.*
> *Genesis 28:15 I am with you and will watch over you wherever you go, and I will bring you back to this land. I will not leave you until I have done what I have promised you."*
> *Psalm 32:7 You are my hiding place; you will protect me from trouble and surround me with songs of deliverance. Selah*
> *Psalm 41:2 The LORD will protect him and preserve his life; he will bless him in the land and not surrender him to the desire of his foes.*
> *Psalm 91:10 then no harm will befall you, no disaster will come near your tent.*
> *Proverbs 12:21 No harm befalls the righteous, but the wicked have their fill of trouble.*
> 
> Not hopelessness, not depressions, not fear, not lack, not abundance, not the earthly...will come between us and Your promise!!!


 


*Timely,* them that know their God shall do exploits.  Praise God for his word that never returns void!!


----------



## aribell

Shimmie said:


> I'm so happy for you and the Destiny that God has before ordained.  Beyond the opens doors, shall be blessings after blessings which shall follow you in sucession and many more which God has laid for you before you were conceived in your 'Mommie's womb.
> 
> Both  you and nathansgirl1908,  will be among those whom He has chosen to uphold the law of the true "Law Giver', in Jesus' Name.  You both have and will maintain the backbone to stand in the ground upon which God has placed you among 'men' who know Him not.    You shall prevail against them all.     In Jesus' Name.



Thank you!  I happily receive it.

(I'm done by the way!!!   .....assuming I passed )


----------



## Shimmie

nicola.kirwan said:


> Thank you!  I happily receive it.
> 
> (I'm done by the way!!!   .....assuming I passed )



Yip peeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  :woohoo2:  

 

So well earned and so well deserved...     

I'm doing the 'cabbage patch' dance....     

ETA:  The cheers are not wasted... 

*YOU PASSED Girl ! ! !*


----------



## Shimmie

foxee said:


> I received this in my inbox this morning.  Just thought I'd share.
> 
> http://devotions.proverbs31.org/2011/12/a-cup-of-christmas-cocoa.html



Thank You  'Foxee'   such an awesome message.


----------



## BrandNew

This song just takes me in!! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AXnO2mPNI5w


----------



## crlsweetie912

Today I was feeling pretty low, BUT AS ALWAYS GOD IS SHOWING OUT!!!  :reddancer:

You KEEP ON!
Doing GREAT THINGS FOR ME!

But I am more awed at your presence in my life.  Who YOU are.  I love you Lord!!!!


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

I'm printing this out....this makes a great prayer!!!



Guitarhero said:


> *Malachi 3:6 “For I the Lord do not change; therefore you, O children of Jacob, are not consumed.*
> *Psalm 121:7 The LORD will protect you from all evil; He will keep your soul.*
> *Genesis 28:15 I am with you and will watch over you wherever you go, and I will bring you back to this land. I will not leave you until I have done what I have promised you."*
> *Psalm 32:7 You are my hiding place; you will protect me from trouble and surround me with songs of deliverance. Selah*
> *Psalm 41:2 The LORD will protect him and preserve his life; he will bless him in the land and not surrender him to the desire of his foes.*
> *Psalm 91:10 then no harm will befall you, no disaster will come near your tent.*
> *Proverbs 12:21 No harm befalls the righteous, but the wicked have their fill of trouble.*
> 
> Not hopelessness, not depressions, not fear, not lack, not abundance, not the earthly...will come between us and Your promise!!!


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I wanted to ram ppl with my car today.I'm so short fused right now I can scream.I'm counting my blessings just for today.I got a lovely healthy surprise from TraciChanel this slow cashier forgot my chicken and when I called the manager and told him he fixed it.I think this weekend will be a weekend of rest bc I'm burnt out..Its showing too much.


----------



## strenght81

I've been dealing the same issues of advancement for many years. I can't shake it. Something inside of me is not allowing me to be great. Lord I ask you to lift the negative shield I have placed on myself, l want to shine! I want to advance! I want it, yet, the fear is greater. Whatever it is that's holding me I rebuke it in your name. I need to be free to be me. I have so much to offer and I want to show it.

In your son Jesus name...Amen.


----------



## SuchMagnificent

I know you said you wouldnt put any more on me than I can bear, but I dont know how much more I can take.

Sent from my Sprint HTC Evo using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

In my reflection time today I came to some conclusions for me.One is I'm like the worst person ever esp to myself.I often am unable to smell the roses so to speak because I'm too frustrated by all my flaws.I get messages here where people say I'm positive and what not and I'm like .I often feel they are .However I do notice that I am able to give others plenty of encouragement but I can't seem to give myself any as I feel its undeserved and nor am I able to receieve any.

My next thought is I more than likely will either have to make the choice of continuing to be unhappy  as a Christian or stop.My rationale is most of my issues come from Christianity and the people who profess it.At least with no believers I know what they are about and that most are foul but when it comes to Christians you never know and it makes this whole go to church every Sunday not attractive.I have it on my wall as  goal for 2012 but I sorta laugh because it just doesn't seem to occur.There is only 2 churches I want to attend one is out of the state and the other is way to far to drive every week.I know church esp black church and its a perplexing ordeal.Not to say other churches aren't but I know black church more than I care to.

All I know in my life of 26 years I have never experienced love from others,joy from God,happiness etc.I know pain,suffering,lack,depression,suicidal thoughts,and anger.I know how it feels to be forgotten,to be looked over for not fitting into societies mold both non and believer.I know how it feels to not be able to get close to people because it would be easier to be alone then to be in pain bc of others.

Last thought and probable the most important I want to thank you ladies for putting up with me and not just discarding me like yesterdays lunch like so many have.I'm not the easiest,prettiest or even most charming but you all have continued to pray and be encouraging.I truly am thankful for Shimmie,Laela,TraciChanel,Prudent1,Iwanthealthyhair67 and  crlsweetie912.You ladies have me scared to come out but in the same breathe if I do get the courage to step out I know there are some good people out in the world.


----------



## Guitarhero

L-rd, why did I move here?  What was the purpose?  I see the signs of the approval...yet...???  Should we move to UNM? Show me the way, if this is the way.  I want to get my Ph.D.   I want to use it for our people and don't need accolades....just a way...oh, and some money lol!  Where are we to be now?  Have I healed yet?  I hope so.  No matter what, I'm going to keep faith.


----------



## Guitarhero

GoddessMaker said:


> However I do notice that I am able to give others plenty of encouragement but I can't seem to give myself any as I feel its undeserved and nor am I able to receieve any.
> 
> My next thought is I more than likely will either have to make the choice of continuing to be unhappy  as a Christian or sto*p.My rationale is most of my issues come from Christianity and the people who profess it.*....I know church esp black church and its a perplexing ordeal.Not to say other churches aren't but I know black church more than I care to.
> 
> All I know in my life of 26 years I have never experienced love from others,joy from God,happiness etc.I know pain,suffering,lack,depression,suicidal thoughts,and anger.I know how it feels to be forgotten,to be looked over for not fitting into societies mold both non and believer.




I feel you.  I have been there and back...and there again.  I've experienced some true foulness by christians...but by others as well.  I had to believe that I was worthy of my own love...and of G-d's...cuz it is free and is His will.  He chose to ...so I accept.  I have to do this daily.  It's hard when you are different with sensibilities in areas that the average person doesn't have.  You are special!  You are unique, you are loved.  Keep your eyes on G-d, not on what others do, say or how they see you.  They will NEVER see you with the eyes of absolute love that Jesus sees you through.  Trust that His love is better than all the love in the world.  It's difficult because we are meant to live in community.  I haven't figured it all out yet and I know that some people simply don't like me just because.  I cannot worry about them...I have to focus on the L-rd.  HIs love is so much better!!!   Don't give up...don't give up at all.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I hope this week goes by fast as I really don't like this time of year.I have been keeping out of threads about holiday gifts and keeping the tv off as well.I know its not about the getting but I'm human and do desire things.I look forward to Jan 1,2012.I'm ready to go get a daily devotional book and be able to start on day one.I hope 2012 will be the year of fruition,growth and having a good support system.Maybe even love as well.


----------



## aribell

:sigh: The world is the world is the world...no matter how sophisticated or erudite.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

looking forward to visiting my hometown and seeing my family...lots of ham and turkey stuffing dessert..good company...can't wait!


----------



## Lissa0821

This season of trials and tests have brought tears to my eyes at times, a racing heart filled with worry and sleepless nights. But today, God you have shown me that this test while hard is the best thing for me at this time in my life.  When this time of testing has passed as I am confident it will, I will know the favor and love of God in a way that I have never known before.  

I never thought I would say this about any trial in my life but it is worth it, what I will gain in my knowledge and understanding about God and his love for me cannot compare to this temporary situation. 

I thank God for this revelation today. 

God loves me more than I love Him.  He needs me to trust Him so He can be all He has promised to be to me.


----------



## Laela

Excited to see my little peeps again, visiting from home... the five-year-old is a hoot!


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

Praying that the Lord will continue to bless my family, that He will build a hedge of protection around each and every member that they will be safe we will celebrate the love of God and that there will be no negative incidents, I pray the peace of God over my aunt's household in Jesus name...that the unsaved family members will decide that 'now' is the acceptable time, that the backslidden will return home..

I come against depression and sadness, that when we reflect on my mother (this was one of her favorite holidays) that there will be tears of joy knowing that she is resting waiting on the trumpet to sound...

I pray that we will be grateful and thankful for everything that we do have and not worry about the 'material' stuff that we dont...that we make lasting happy loving memories that things can not give...I'm praying that he brings us closer during this holiday season and that our family ties will strengthen...


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

Oh and I pray that I don't miss my dogs too much and they are well over the holidays and that they get along with my uncle who will be caring for them...


----------



## Nice & Wavy

*In  your own walk, it may seem like nothing is going on, but you’re  growing. Look at how you’re going through something now that would have  driven you crazy ten years ago. It has to be growth to make you smile at  someone who lied on you. It must be the Christ in you that makes you  extend a hand to someone who treated you badly.

Bishop T.D. Jakes
*


----------



## Shimmie

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> Praying that the Lord will continue to bless my family, that He will build a hedge of protection around each and every member that they will be safe we will celebrate the love of God and that there will be no negative incidents, I pray the peace of God over my aunt's household in Jesus name...that the unsaved family members will decide that 'now' is the acceptable time, that the backslidden will return home..
> 
> I come against depression and sadness, that when we reflect on my mother (this was one of her favorite holidays) that there will be tears of joy knowing that she is resting waiting on the trumpet to sound...
> 
> I pray that we will be grateful and thankful for everything that we do have and not worry about the 'material' stuff that we dont...that we make lasting happy loving memories that things can not give...I'm praying that he brings us closer during this holiday season and that our family ties will strengthen...



And so shall this be, even beyond what has been asked.   In Jesus' Name, we give all the honour and the glory unto God our Father.     and


----------



## Shimmie

GoddessMaker said:


> In my reflection time today I came to some conclusions for me.One is I'm like the worst person ever esp to myself.I often am unable to smell the roses so to speak because I'm too frustrated by all my flaws.I get messages here where people say I'm positive and what not and I'm like .I often feel they are .However I do notice that I am able to give others plenty of encouragement but I can't seem to give myself any as I feel its undeserved and nor am I able to receieve any.
> 
> My next thought is I more than likely will either have to make the choice of continuing to be unhappy  as a Christian or stop.My rationale is most of my issues come from Christianity and the people who profess it.At least with no believers I know what they are about and that most are foul but when it comes to Christians you never know and it makes this whole go to church every Sunday not attractive.I have it on my wall as  goal for 2012 but I sorta laugh because it just doesn't seem to occur.There is only 2 churches I want to attend one is out of the state and the other is way to far to drive every week.I know church esp black church and its a perplexing ordeal.Not to say other churches aren't but I know black church more than I care to.
> 
> All I know in my life of 26 years I have never experienced love from others,joy from God,happiness etc.I know pain,suffering,lack,depression,suicidal thoughts,and anger.I know how it feels to be forgotten,to be looked over for not fitting into societies mold both non and believer.I know how it feels to not be able to get close to people because it would be easier to be alone then to be in pain bc of others.
> 
> Last thought and probable the most important I want to thank you ladies for putting up with me and not just discarding me like yesterdays lunch like so many have.I'm not the easiest,prettiest or even most charming but you all have continued to pray and be encouraging.I truly am thankful for Shimmie,Laela,TraciChanel,Prudent1,Iwanthealthyhair67 and  crlsweetie912.You ladies have me scared to come out but in the same breathe if I do get the courage to step out I know there are some good people out in the world.



GoddessMaker ...

We love you so much.  You are our precious Baby Sister     Forever Love...


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Ladies you all pray please.Not for me but for this youth thing Im trying to do.I'm having to ask for money since my check dont' run long.I need money for food for the young adults.I want to do healthy as many don't eat right and need to get into a habit of eating correctly.We can do a search on this board about the unhealthy factors of our youth.

I'm preparing my own material since college,resumes,interviewing and life in general for young adults is so important to me.If I knew what I know now at the age of 19 things would have been so different.My life would have been dramatically different.I wouldn't be in the bind I'm in now at least.

So pray and any things you would like to tell your 19 year old self I would greatly appreciate it.I would incorporate them into my last session which will be able life in general.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

I'm grateful that the Lord don't give us what we deserve....Lord, help me to be as forgiven to others as you have forgiven me countless times


----------



## LoveisYou

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> I'm grateful that the Lord don't give us what we deserve....Lord, help me to be as forgiven to others has you have forgiven me countless times



Just read Psalm 103 talking about the very same thing, His Mercies! Thank God for his mercies.


----------



## Laela

I'm a Believer...NOT a doubter!


----------



## Shimmie

Laela said:


> I'm a Believer...NOT a doubter!



 

AND...

We are 'Praisers not a 'Pouter'


----------



## aribell

And the signs continue.  Left work at exactly 1:11, bought lunch, which came to exactly $4.44, then when to the convenience store and the total was $2.22.  Came here to post and the last one was at 3:33.

I'm at an ambiguous place with respect to the Lord's leadings.  There are lying spirits, too.  May His will be done-whatever that might.be.

Sent from my LS670 using LS670


----------



## MonPetite

....................


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

We don't know what we say at times.We speak life but then death which conflicts.I honestly fill this is the feeling of depression besides those who have a true mentally issue which hopefully in a few years I will be  Psych and can help with that too.

I'm looking through this site and so many are more powerful than they know.I was blown away tonight bc I have never been called this one phrase "Woman of God".I have been called so many things but never that.That felt strong to me.When your think of a woman who is die heart about God's word its something unmovable something so intense.

I will take up my cross,cut the bs out of my life and move.It will be hard and there will be test but it is what it is.There are more waiting on me if I don't and I wish I would have spiritual blood on my hands for not going all the way.There were ppl before me who had to do the same.This is why my last attempt at death and all the rest didn't work but the last was so profound.In that jacked up thing I learned so much and was able to observe things I desire to do.I want to be that black male psyc who was using tough love but the Word to help his clients..


----------



## aribell

Life is competitive. Day by day you have to wake up earlier, pray longer, work harder. You never know when or how that extra effort will put you ahead; but as with all things, we reap what we sow. If you want to reap more, then sow more!


----------



## gn1g

Promotion comes from the Lord Ps 75:6
For promotion cometh neither from the east, nor from the west, nor from the south. But God is the judge: He putteth down one, and setteth up another."

Colossians 3:23
Whatever you do, work at it with all your heart, as working for the Lord, *not for men*,

Proverbs 3:6 
in all your ways acknowledge him, and he will make your paths straight.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I feel so much peace right now I can't even explain.I will think optimistic and not allow the worry to over come.I love you ladies beyond words support is so strong here you can't cut it with a knife.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

^^that's the peace of God that surpasses all human understanding....hit em with the word...


----------



## Laela

Got this in an e-mail:

Here are the _L-I-G-H-T-S _to the Word of God:
*L*iteral Interpretation, *I*llumination by the Holy Spirit, *G*rammatical Principles, *H*istorical Context, *T*eaching Ministry, *S*criptural Harmony.


----------



## Guitarhero

The reason Jesus isn't black...For G-d so loved the world...He didn't want the non-black folks today who trust Him but are prejudiced to have rejected Him.  Lucky them.  Being Jewish didn't help much...but being Black, that would have condemned so many more. erplexed

Eh, nevermind me, I'm responding with emotion to racist stupid folks.  G-d love em...cuz I find it hard to.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

He that began a good work will see it to completion.This is my constant prayer for myself.I know there alot wrong with me probable more than most folks.There a constant battle for my life.There a constant battle for me to be able to be effective in society.I'm always have to battle my anger and how I respond to things.I have to always be conscious of how I perceive things.I have to constantly keep my worrying under control along with the inadequacy thoughts as well.In my mind I should be alot farther along in life.Finances,social standing,spiritually,physically and romantically.No area of my life can I feel good in.Yes I make strides but to me there has not been one good solid thing about my 26 years on earth.Its like all of it is a dream.I know one must be constantly be aware of their thoughts bc of the attacks.I'm just a but tired of always having to be aware.I wish I could be like some who are so oblivous to things and they are able to just live.

Now on to a different topic.Is there anyone with any good recommendations for a daily devotional that is not all sappy and overly peppy? As you might can tell I'm a bit rough around the edges but I want the Word to be a more focal point in the up coming year.

I hope that anyone reading this if your out there and the holidays are making you sad please don't let it.I hate saying the phrase your not alone bc it doesn't matter if anyone else is going through when you are bc honestly your pain is what is hurting and if your deeper you hurt even more bc others are going through similar.I pray you are able to find solace and peace and know holidays can be good if you want them to be..it doesn't have to be the traditional.


----------



## Guitarhero

^^^ LOL.  Traditional. We're going to barbecue a brisket, have a pot of baked beans, buttermilk pie, go to mass Christmas Eve and wearing pajamas ALL DAY LONG.  Tonight, the holidays are getting to me...but I've resolved myself to be happy.  This is a first.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Ahhhhhhhhh......but God!

He keeps on revealing to me how much He loves and adores me!  From the smallest things to things that are grand!  He shows Himself strong!

I'm so grateful for another year that is approaching...what an incredible time 2010 has been for me.  I look forward to 2012 because God's promise to me 12 years ago that He will launch me....his promise is coming to pass!

May this Christmas bring good tidings and much joy for all of you and may you always be reminded of the Real Meaning of Christmas!!!


----------



## LoveisYou

I'm part of the fellowship of the unashamed. I have Holy Spirit power. The die has been cast. I have stepped over the line. The decision has been made. I'm a disciple of His. I won't look back, let up, slow down, back away, or be still. 

My past is redeemed, my present makes sense, my future is secure. I'm finished with low living, sight walking, small planning, smooth knees, colourless dreams tamed visions, mundane talking, cheap living, and dwarfed goals., 

I no longer need pre-eminence, prosperity, position, promotions, plaudits, or popularity. I don't have to be right, first, tops, recognized, praised, regarded, or rewarded. I now live by faith, lean on His presence, walk by patience, lift by prayer, and labour by power. 

My face is set, my gait is fast, my goal is heaven, my road is narrow, my way rough, my companions few, my guide reliable, my mission clear. I cannot be bought, compromised, detoured, lured away, turned back, deluded or delayed. I will not flinch in the face of sacrifice, hesitate in the presence of the adversary, negotiate at the table of the enemy, ponder at the pool of popularity, or meander in the maze of mediocrity. 

I won't give up, shut up, let up, until I have stayed up, stored up, prayed up, paid up, preached up for the cause of Christ. I am a disciple of Jesus. I must go till He comes, give till I drop, preach till all know, and work till He stops me. And when He comes for His own, He will have no problems recognizing me - my banner will be clear! 

Anonymous African Pastor


----------



## BrandNew

For unto us a Child is born, unto us a Son is given; And the government will be upon His shoulder. And His name will be called Wonderful, Counselor, Mighty God, Everlasting Father, Prince of Peace. - Isaiah 9:6


----------



## BostonMaria

I can't sit around feeling sad and hopeless all the time. I have to remember who's child I am and the power I've been given. 

Things have to get better in 2012. I have to make it better, of course with Jesus on my side. I claim it. 

Sent from my fancy iPhone using LHCF


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

BostonMaria I say this with all the love in the world but what do you have to be sad about.Your a knockout-you were crafted that way by the ulitimate designer,your have beauitful girls,your married,almost done with school,your killer body,I mean I could go on.I know we all have things to be sad about but you I always look to you and a few other ladies of the life I want one day..all beauitful and awesome..

***********************************************************************
Today I sit and just dig deep in myself to find the greatness in today.I'm glad its over bc I don't like the holidays.To me its for the have's or those with great tight families.I opted out of going to my friends house bc well I don't want to see gifts.I don't want to see certain things.I'm ready for the new year new opportunities,new people and hopefully new revelations..I love you ladies and if your one of those who are blessed enough to get gifts don't forget to share with others not saying your gifts but your time and your smile..


----------



## BostonMaria

GoddessMaker said:


> @BostonMaria I say this with all the love in the world but what do you have to be sad about.Your a knockout-you were crafted that way by the ulitimate designer,your have beauitful girls,your married,almost done with school,your killer body,I mean I could go on.I know we all have things to be sad about but you I always look to you and a few other ladies of the life I want one day..all beauitful and awesome..
> 
> ***********************************************************************
> Today I sit and just dig deep in myself to find the greatness in today.I'm glad its over bc I don't like the holidays.To me its for the have's or those with great tight families.I opted out of going to my friends house bc well I don't want to see gifts.I don't want to see certain things.I'm ready for the new year new opportunities,new people and hopefully new revelations..I love you ladies and if your one of those who are blessed enough to get gifts don't forget to share with others not saying your gifts but your time and your smile..



Thanks GoddessMaker 
My sadness doesn't have anything to do with my accomplishments. I should, however, pay attention to those things that God has given me and be thankful and happy every day. I have a few things I have to take care of that is bringing negativity into my life.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I can't sleep.Im up thinking.I wanted a daddy for a long time.My step father abused me mentally and physically to the point I did anything for male attention.When I was 18 I found my biologcal father.It was a good time we talked often he sent gifts he was my daddy flaws and all.Now I'm thinking maybe he came for a reason and a season.I haven't spoken to him since July.I can't do one sided relationships  where I do all contact.It was good so I at least know who helped make me.I know he is struggling I don't care about money,I just want a call.He isn't a believer which is  fine.I just want a daddy but I know I'm 26 and must move on.All I want is to hear I'm pretty,lovely,great.I know the Word says this but I want to hear it from a man that loves me.I believe this is why when my boss speaks to me it stirs something in me.I see him like a dad sadly.I know I'm too old to need anyone.I just long for loving strong support only a daddy and mom can provide.My next step in education will be hard,PhD and I say a old classmate fb pic of her parents and it makes me sad I won't ever get that.Let me go to sleep.


----------



## Guitarhero

I said a prayer yesterday to St. Anne concerning intercession for a good mate.  Within hours, the devil reared his ugly head and a guy I had befriended on FB with whom I have had no communication - certainly not romantic...we joined in a thread on Black Indian folk - suddenly comments on a benign post of mine and had the snarkiest, most arrogant and insulting comment.  I explained to him why I removed it because I expected him to say it was something else and he's sorry for the misunderstanding.  I mean, it was UGLY.  Why did this nasty man contact me at all, let alone, post on my wall?  The devil.   

I remember another time I was praying over my unknown future spouse and this documentarian I know just suddenly started going off, freaking nuts and accusatory.    Um, it was so unnecessary.  The evil one again.  Such has happened several times before.  Out of the blue, these horrible men appear.

Leaves me now knowing that when I pray, the devil tries to send all manner of ugliness my way.  I'm not giving up, I'm going harder!  I also know that those types of males are NOT what I desire in my life, in any manner.  Geez!  I must be close to something.


----------



## aribell

*********************


----------



## Guitarhero

Wow, these times are very dangerous for us.  Keeping my right eye open cuz I can't believe this!  They will be sending us off again and this time....  Trust Christ only, I'm telling you.


----------



## LoveisYou

Such Powerful Verses

Romans 5:3-5
King James Version (KJV)
 3And not only so, but we glory in tribulations also: knowing that tribulation worketh patience;

 4And patience, experience; and experience, hope:

 5And hope maketh not ashamed; because the love of God is shed abroad in our hearts by the Holy Ghost which is given unto us.


----------



## aribell

*Worshiping God in Spirit and in truth*  (definitely including the arts, but not entertainment and not emotionalism)
*Meaningful Fellowship* (including righteous lifestyles and church discipline, as well as seeking the Scripture and God's face together; and space given for the "charismatic" gifts)
*Works of Charity *(oriented outside of the church, not only inside)

I think this is essentially what I'm looking for in church.  It's actually kinda difficult to find.    Torn because I respect specific individuals in my current church because of their faithfulness; and yet I have clearly different convictions about praise & worship, church discipline, church governance, tithing, and just how ministry is conducted overall--esp. regarding the degree to which certain "secular" things are incorporated into the church.  Many of these could be tolerated as a passive congregant, but active participation in ministry is difficult if not impossible when you disagree with all of the above.  More prayer is necessary.


----------



## lilanie

God is gOod!  Especially when The Holy Spirit reveals truths within minutes instead of havin me wondering if I am misundertanding...


----------



## Shimmie

GoddessMaker said:


> I can't sleep.Im up thinking.I wanted a daddy for a long time.My step father abused me mentally and physically to the point I did anything for male attention.When I was 18 I found my biologcal father.It was a good time we talked often he sent gifts he was my daddy flaws and all.Now I'm thinking maybe he came for a reason and a season.I haven't spoken to him since July.I can't do one sided relationships  where I do all contact.It was good so I at least know who helped make me.I know he is struggling I don't care about money,I just want a call.He isn't a believer which is  fine.I just want a daddy but I know I'm 26 and must move on.All I want is to hear I'm pretty,lovely,great.I know the Word says this but I want to hear it from a man that loves me.I believe this is why when my boss speaks to me it stirs something in me.I see him like a dad sadly.I know I'm too old to need anyone.I just long for loving strong support only a daddy and mom can provide.My next step in education will be hard,PhD and I say a old classmate fb pic of her parents and it makes me sad I won't ever get that.Let me go to sleep.



Rest Dearest One... Rest.    Beloved daughter, you shall always be.  Rest and believe this to be, a gift from God's heart to yours. 

Rest for you've given these thoughts your very best.   Now you can have sweet sleep, for God's promises are yours to keep... all in Jesus' Name.   Amen.


----------



## Laela

In Deuteronomy 28, God lays out all the blessings that come when obeying His voice and following His Commandments. Interestingly enough, the curses for disobedience take up twice as much of the chapter as the blessings do. It's a covenant - a two-way street.

God lays before us life and death, which is also is in the power of the tongue - He wants us to choose life, always. To speak it. But He also gave us a choice; and, like in Deut. 28, any _curses _we are subjected to, is self-induced. In other words, He will not make the choice for us.

God will NEVER go back on His Word. He is not man, that He should lie. Yet we blame HIM when cursed, simply because we didn't keep our part of the covenant.


----------



## LoveisYou

Laela said:


> In Deuteronomy 28, God lays out all the blessings that come when obeying His voice and following His Commandments. Interestingly enough, the curses for disobedience take up twice as much of the chapter as the blessings do. It's a covenant - a two-way street.
> 
> God lays before us life and death, which is also is in the power of the tongue - He wants us to choose life, always. To speak it. But He also gave us a choice; and, like in Deut. 28, any _curses _we are subjected to, is self-induced. In other words, He will not make the choice for us.
> 
> God will NEVER go back on His Word. He is not man, that He should lie. Yet we blame HIM when cursed, simply because we didn't keep our part of the covenant.


Amen!!!! Speak blessings ladies!!!!!


----------



## crlsweetie912

I want to cry.......These situations have broken me down.....I'm tired...I don't have anything left....I can't do this......38 years, and nothing to show for it...I'm so tired.....I just want to rest........Everyone needs something from me, when do I get replenished.  God I've been on the cliff for a LONG time, I'm broken, bruised and scarred....38 years is a long time to fight.  I just need peace.  HELP ME LORD....


----------



## lilanie

@crlsweetie912's - right now all I have for you is _*its going to be alright*_. I am 36 and you are taking words out of my heart, head and mouth right now.

You are being fought for your future, not your present.

It's going to be alright ~ please hold on...

Please watch this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mTNBsbeye5k.  We used to sing this song at my church when i was little and it always impacts me!

and not to be silly, although I do want you to smile ~ check for a purple scarf...


----------



## lilanie

crlsweetie912's - here is another song that puts me on track

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BZCnUi8Vxdo... I'm more excited than the lady in the white suit...


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I don't know what is trying to come over me.Death like thoughts but I can't even go into them bc I know there are other babies who are going through right now.At work today my youngest client 14 came in her sister who is my client as well who is 16 told me so much about her younger sister.That baby is so death like.I know what depression is.I know how it feels to want to die.But she has a 6 month old at 14 on top of the horrid living situation and lack of love.Her big sister was saying she sometimes says she just wants to die.I pray nothing happens to her or that baby.I love both girls like they where my own little sisters.Their mother a hot mess who has 7 kids in total all girls may have another.So you will be a grandmother of 2 at 33 and a mother of 8 with kids ranging 0 to 16..Lord help me stay strong.When my boss told me I am ok and that I need to slow down stop rushing things it hit hard.He also said I need to be nicer to ppl bc of complaints.I really do try but this is a difficult thing with me.I'm very to the point and some call it curt but when I worked for a major bank they NYers loved me the Southern folk hated me.My NYer that is a client loves me I guess Im not meant to be liked by the Southern folk..let me go breathe bc the thoughts that were overtaking me in my car while going 65 miles a hr weren't good.But I know what the Word says I know what others say and I know I have too many ppl needing me.But who can I need.


----------



## Shimmie

GoddessMaker said:


> I don't know what is trying to come over me.Death like thoughts but I can't even go into them bc I know there are other babies who are going through right now.At work today my youngest client 14 came in her sister who is my client as well who is 16 told me so much about her younger sister.That baby is so death like.
> 
> I know what depression is.I know how it feels to want to die.But she has a 6 month old at 14 on top of the horrid living situation and lack of love.Her big sister was saying she sometimes says she just wants to die.I pray nothing happens to her or that baby.I love both girls like they where my own little sisters.Their mother a hot mess who has 7 kids in total all girls may have another.So you will be a grandmother of 2 at 33 and a mother of 8 with kids ranging 0 to 16
> 
> ..Lord help me stay strong.When my boss told me I am ok and that I need to slow down stop rushing things it hit hard.He also said I need to be nicer to ppl bc of complaints.I really do try but this is a difficult thing with me.I'm very to the point and some call it curt but when I worked for a major bank they NYers loved me the Southern folk hated me.
> 
> My NYer that is a client loves me I guess Im not meant to be liked by the Southern folk..let me go breathe bc the thoughts that were overtaking me in my car while going 65 miles a hr weren't good.But I know what the Word says I know what others say and I know I have too many ppl needing me.But who can I need.



Life whispers ......... _"Live'_.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

God I know your word says we aren't to worry about what we eat or drink or what we will wear tomorrow as today has its own worries but after finding this money issue I will have in the new year along with the amount of money I will get each check I can't help but be very nervous about my life right now.I don't know if I will be able to continue or even be able to do any thing I desired to do next year.I had plans to do this youth workshop that may be cut bc I wouldn't have the money to pay.I also want things to help myself with my weight and that def won't be happening anytime soon.

I want to trust you God but right now I simple am too aware of things to even try.At times I wish I was dumb to things then maybe I wouldn't be so aware of whats going on in life.As I was writing this I got a call from UPS for a pt position I applied for as I knew going into next year I will need money.Well I go into a interview on tomorrow so we shall see.It will be a bit physical but I have to make due.


----------



## InVue

My pastor recently died. His death has caused me to do some soul-searching. When I think of my pastor, I think of a great man of God who dedicated his life to God and serving God’s people. He was a witness a perfect example of holiness. 

During this sorrowful time, I have asked myself “if I were to die right now this very moment would I be heaven bound. Have I lived a consecrated life to God? Has my life been a testimony of holiness? Is God pleased with my life?” The more I see death the more aware I am of the seriousness and importance of these questions. Because when it's all said and done *where one's soul will spend eternity is what really matters*. All else is vanity...

…sharing my thoughts…


----------



## LoveisYou

clrsweetie - He hears your cry!!! Hold on, don't give up, keep on praying. He hears your cry. 
Find comfort in His Word: "And I will restore to you the years that the locust hath eaten, the cankerworm, and the caterpiller, and the palmerworm, my great army which I sent among you." Joel 2:25


----------



## Nice & Wavy

InVue said:


> My pastor recently died. His death has caused me to do some soul-searching. When I think of my pastor, I think of a great man of God who dedicated his life to God and serving God’s people. He was a witness a perfect example of holiness.
> 
> During this sorrowful time, I have asked myself “if I were to die right now this very moment would I be heaven bound. Have I lived a consecrated life to God? Has my life been a testimony of holiness? Is God pleased with my life?” The more I see death the more aware I am of the seriousness and importance of these questions. Because when it's all said and done *where one's soul will spend eternity is what really matters*. All else is vanity...
> 
> …sharing my thoughts…


My heart goes out to you and your entire church family.  ((((hugs)))).

Thank you for sharing your thoughts because what you have said is very, very important.

Bless you, sis.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

*My  prayer is that you will soon experience the fullness of God’s promises  in your life. We often limit Him and what He is able to do because our  heart dwells in past disappointments. Don’t let what you went through  define who you are and what God will ultimately do.*

Bishop T.D. Jakes


----------



## InVue

Nice & Wavy said:


> My heart goes out to you and your entire church family.  ((((hugs)))).
> 
> Thank you for sharing your thoughts because what you have said is very, very important.
> 
> Bless you, sis.



Thanks for the love sis NS. My heart is truly heavy.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

InVue said:


> Thanks for the love sis NS. My heart is truly heavy.


God's love will keep you....


----------



## aribell

Not meant to shock anyone, but right now there are children being forced to kill as child soldiers, there are homeless families, immigrants dying trying to cross the border...and so much more.

The Church is consumed with arguing over so many supposed "issues" but the truly tragic is more often than not ignored.  Like Jesus told the Pharisees, we will strain out a gnat and swallow a camel!

Refining the finer points of Christian obedience is of no value when the weightier parts are neglected.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

I think we need to be shocked, I think we are too consumed with whats going on in our own sphere, as long as it nothing to do with me, then it's nothing to do with me...



nicola.kirwan said:


> Not meant to shock anyone, but right now there are children being forced to kill as child soldiers, there are homeless families, immigrants dying trying to cross the border...and so much more.
> 
> The Church is consumed with arguing over so many supposed "issues" but the truly tragic is more often than not ignored. Like Jesus told the Pharisees, we will strain out a gnat and swallow a camel!
> 
> Refining the finer points of Christian obedience is of no value when the weightier parts are neglected.


----------



## Laela




----------



## Guitarhero

nicola.kirwan said:


> Not meant to shock anyone, but right now there are children being forced to kill as child soldiers, there are homeless families, *immigrants dying trying to cross the border*...and so much more.
> 
> The Church is consumed with arguing over so many supposed "issues" but the truly tragic is more often than not ignored.  Like Jesus told the Pharisees, we will strain out a gnat and swallow a camel!
> *
> Refining the finer points of Christian obedience is of no value when the weightier parts are neglected*.



  And how far will anyone go, to break the law to help them?  That's what I'm talking about.  I say, break the law.  Human life is worth more than man's made-up law.


----------



## Lissa0821

There is so much power in our praise, so so much.  It amazes me sometimes because it seems like it is too simple to do. Sometimes I think to myself "God there has to be more I can do, I caused this mess how can I fix it ASAP".  Still he reminds me to just praise him, so I may start off a little weak feeling phony cause I don't think my heart is in it. But if I keep at it, the tears may flow but they are tears of joy.  He never, never fails to strengthen me on the inside when I praise him.  The trial may still need to be dealt with but the peace and confidence in Him to see me through every time. 

It doesn't hurt to keep your favorite praise music close at hand either.

God had given us so many weapons to defeat the enemy or any problem in our life.  Sometimes they are just seem so simple but their power can not be compared to anything on this earth.  We have the confession of our faith that saves us, the blood of Jesus, the promises of God, praising God, the tithe, the list goes on and on. 

We never have to be defeated by the enemy, there is too much of God in us and for us.


----------



## aribell

Guitarhero said:


> And how far will anyone go, to break the law to help them?  That's what I'm talking about.  I say, break the law.  Human life is worth more than man's made-up law.



Funny you should say that.  I'm assuming no feds are spying on this thread, but honestly, if I were in a border state, I'd probably be doing just that.  Good thing I'm not.


----------



## aribell

Laela said:


>



What?

That gif is how I feel about his hair and suit.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

lol it looks like the dating game or something like that... 70's


----------



## MonPetite

..........................


----------



## nathansgirl1908

Tons of questions in my mind. Seems like we really should stop trying to label things and just pray.  Who knows if what you are experiencing is a curse or a stretching of your faith?   Just pray about it and maintain the faith.


----------



## tyrablu

I am so conflicted right now...


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

just do Jesus!


----------



## Mis007

I have found that people who are truly sincere in the way they practice their faith are the most decent, and content people Ive ever come in contact with. Thats been my observation whether they be Christian, or Muslim when they are practicing their faith genuinely they are beautiful people.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

what I'd like to see in the coming year that we be undergirded with the strength of the Lord and not be timid in saying what Jesus said (what the Word says)...that while we are respectful of others we will say what the Word says... 

also that He will keep those whose minds are stayed on him in perfect peace and that they will not be easily offended ...that we will operate in love and harmony...


----------



## Nonie

*THE INCOMPARABLE CHRIST*
​
  More than nineteen hundred years ago, there was a Man  born contrary to the laws of life. This Man lived in  poverty and was reared in obscurity. He did not travel  extensively. Only once did He cross the boundary of  the country in which He lived; that was during His  exile in childhood.

  He possessed neither wealth nor influence. His relatives  were inconspicuous and had neither training nor formal  education.

  In infancy He startled a king; in childhood He puzzled  doctors; in manhood He ruled the course of nature,  walked upon the waves as pavement, and hushed the sea  to sleep.

  He healed the multitudes without medicine and made no  charge for His service.

  He never wrote a book, and yet perhaps all the libraries  of the world could not hold the books that have been  written about Him.

  He never wrote a song, and yet He has furnished the  theme for more songs than all the songwriters combined.

  He never founded a college, but all the schools put  together cannot boast of having as many students.

  He never marshaled an army, nor drafted a soldier, nor  fired a gun; and yet no leader ever had more volunteers  who have, under His orders, made more rebels stack  arms and surrender without a shot fired.

  He never practiced psychiatry, and yet He has healed  more broken hearts than all the doctors far and near.

  Once each week multitudes congregate at worshiping assemblies  to pay homage and respect to Him.

  The names of the past, proud statesmen of Greece and  Rome have come and gone. The names of the past scientists,  philosophers, and theologians have come and gone. But  the name of this Man multiplies more and more. Though  time has spread nineteen hundred years between the  people of this generation and the mockers at His crucifixion,  He still lives. His enemies could not destroy Him,  and the grave could not hold Him. 

  He stands forth upon the highest pinnacle of heavenly  glory, proclaimed of God, acknowledged by angels, adored  by saints, and feared by devils as the risen, personal  Christ, our Lord and Savior.


----------



## Laela

^^ that's powerful, Nonie! Thanks for posting that....


----------



## Nice & Wavy

I agree with Laela, Nonie.  I have to put this on my facebook page!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Laela

Just enjoyed a blog that reaffirms:_ "The secret Paul had learned, was to draw strength from God in times of trials. What would cause someone to even desire to be content in the situations he endured?"_

Tests/trials and curses are two different things, and  Amein~


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Laela said:


> Just enjoyed a blog that reaffirms:_ "The secret Paul had learned, was to draw strength from God in times of trials. What would cause someone to even desire to be content in the situations he endured?"_
> 
> Tests/trials and curses are two different things, and  Amein~


Yes, sis...Amein~


----------



## Shimmie

LittleGoldenLamb said:


> Blessed, I am blessed.
> 
> When I rise up in the morning.
> 
> When I lay my head to rest.
> 
> I feel you near me.
> 
> You soothe me when I'm weary.
> 
> Oh Lord, for all the worst and all the best:
> 
> I am blessed.
> 
> 
> (Be blessed ladies, as we truck along into 2012. The world has it's fears and doubts.
> 
> 
> *As for us...we have Jesus! *  )




What an awesome word...

As for us, we have Jesus


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I love this side of the board.I feel heavy even though I shouldn't be.I feel so weary but don't know how to rest.I don't mean sleep as I can sleep for a long time but no rest.I am like a so spike y right now.As I was driving into work this morning and the thoughts of not wanting to continue came through I thought well you have tried more times than you have fingers and toes and haven't been successful at all.I'm at a point if I can make it til age 30 I will try not to end it all.

For me I know that life is short and not permanent.I know the oppression I feel around me is not permanent but its there.Its hard to feel like unwanted,undesirable,and just a bother to many.I reach out to others sheepishly but no bites.I feel used many days as some only want to deal with me with kid gloves bc of my past actions.I wish I could move,get a new name and start over.But I want to start over mentally too.Things I have been through,seen,and heard clutter my mind,heart and overwhelmingly my soul.I know I can't go based on my feelings as they are ever changing but it doesn't take this pain I do feel away.One day I pray I will grow,and be whole so I can be like some who content in the state of poverty or other calamities.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

​Father, as we embark upon the vast opportunities that 2012 will afford us; we ask  for your inexhaustible wisdom and steadfast guidance. Lead us safely  and surely to the paths you have charted for us to travel. Heal us from  all pain and heartaches we have previously suffered. Father, 2011 was a  devastating year for many of your faithful servants; help us to leave  any unnecessary baggage at this altar of prayer. Help us to advance  toward our future without the cumbersome load of adverse seasons in our  past. Help us to remain focused upon Jesus, our BRIDEGROOM KING IN ALL  YOUR GLORY and on the destiny you have designed for us!! 

The cry of our  heart is to KNOW YOU more fully, to SERVE YOU more faithfully, and to  ABIDE IN YOUR PRESENCE more frequently. Father give us eyes to see and  ears to hear ONLY YOU and your assignments; refusing distractions  whether from friend or foe. Give us hearts that passionately PURSUE YOU  until we find you; and the courage to obey you in 2012; I pray in Jesus’  name, Amen!

By: David Felts


----------



## nathansgirl1908

Laela said:


> Tests/trials and curses are two different things.



Laela
Oh my goodness!!!!!! I was just discussing this VERY issue today.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

At the end of the day, every knee shall bow and every tongue shall confess that Jesus Christ is Lord of all!!!


----------



## crlsweetie912

Why does evil prosper.......reading Psalm 37 again........please Lord still my spirit in this test.


----------



## Renewed1

Show up Lord! I feel nothing I sense nothing. My situation, by all standards is pretty dire. 

But on the plus side, my friend bought me this GAWEGOUS wig!! Bless her in return Father.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

MarriageMaterial said:


> Show up Lord! I feel nothing I sense nothing. My situation, by all standards is pretty dire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But on the plus side, my friend bought me this GAWEGOUS wig!! Bless her in return Father.
Click to expand...


Daniel, King David, Joseph, Elijah, Sarah, Job, The Prodigal's son's father, Apostle Paul.......


_“Wait on the Lord; be of good courage,
																		and He shall strengthen your heart;
																		Wait, I say, on the Lord.”_


Be still and know that He is God!

_“Show me You ways, O Lord; teach me Your  paths. Lead me in Your truth and teach me, for You are the God of my  salvation; on You I wait all the day”_ (Psalm 25:4-5).
​


----------



## Nice & Wavy

@MarriageMaterial @InVue GoddessMaker


And for anyone else who needs encouragement:

Imagine that I dump 10,000 plastic eggs in your  back yard. I assure you that inside one of those hollow eggs is a check  for a million dollars with your name on it.

                                                                    Would you get discouraged if you opened the first 100  eggs without finding the check? How about the first 1000 eggs? Of course  not ! You'd just keep opening those eggs, just waiting for the moment  when you'd find the check.

                                                                Apostle Paul knew the meaning of the word "suffering." He  had been beaten, stoned, imprisoned, shipwrecked, starved, and rejected.  And yet Paul said that his sufferings were nothing compared to the  glory that would come. In other words, Paul had opened a lot of empty  eggs, but he never gave up or got discouraged. He believed that  something great was in his future — God's glory revealed in him.

                                                                    Perhaps it feels to you as if your life has been  nothing but empty eggs. You've already opened 99000 of them and you're  not sure you've got the will to go on. Let me encourage you today. Don't  give up. I don't want to trivialize the challenges you are facing, but I  do want to help you put them into perspective. They are only temporary,  and God has something much greater in store for you. Compared to the  glory that will be revealed in us one day, our suffering doesn't merit  discouragement.

                                                                    Hang on. Don't give up. Keep going. One day God will replace your discouragement with incomparable glory!

_“I consider that our present sufferings are not worth comparing with the glory that will be revealed to us”_ (Romans 8:18).

*The rainbows of life follow the storms.*
~Author Unknown​


----------



## BrandNew

http://youtu.be/QrrHJYxDyyA

Chains by Kirk Franklin...


----------



## sidney

I love this song. It lifted me up one day. Praise Him In Adance:  Marvin Sapp
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PvganA6nrf0


----------



## InVue

Nice & Wavy 

Words cannot express my appreciation for your timely message. I love God and thank him for using his children like you to encourage and show his love. 

It's amazing, even over the Internet I can sense the praying saints. It's something different about them. Their conversation, their tone, and their love. I often say the best friend to have is a friend who can get a prayer through to God. I'm not talking about people praying amiss. I'm talking about sincere prayer and seeking God's face. This type of sacrifice has outward affects. Nice&Wavy I have no doubt you are one of the praying saints on this forum. 

*To God be the Glory!*


----------



## BostonMaria

I am ready to leave 2011 behind and live a better life in 2012. I claim that 2012 will be the year of shalom - peace and wholeness that only Jesus can give me. I want to be a blessing so I can bless others. 

I am trying to get mentally ready for my fast. Wish me luck. 


Sent from my fancy iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Shimmie

Nice & Wavy said:


> @MarriageMaterial @InVue GoddessMaker
> 
> 
> And for anyone else who needs encouragement:
> 
> Imagine that I dump 10,000 plastic eggs in your  back yard. I assure you that inside one of those hollow eggs is a check  for a million dollars with your name on it.
> 
> Would you get discouraged if you opened the first 100  eggs without finding the check? How about the first 1000 eggs? Of course  not ! You'd just keep opening those eggs, just waiting for the moment  when you'd find the check.
> 
> Apostle Paul knew the meaning of the word "suffering." He  had been beaten, stoned, imprisoned, shipwrecked, starved, and rejected.  And yet Paul said that his sufferings were nothing compared to the  glory that would come. In other words, Paul had opened a lot of empty  eggs, but he never gave up or got discouraged. He believed that  something great was in his future — God's glory revealed in him.
> 
> Perhaps it feels to you as if your life has been  nothing but empty eggs. You've already opened 99000 of them and you're  not sure you've got the will to go on. Let me encourage you today. Don't  give up. I don't want to trivialize the challenges you are facing, but I  do want to help you put them into perspective. They are only temporary,  and God has something much greater in store for you. Compared to the  glory that will be revealed in us one day, our suffering doesn't merit  discouragement.
> 
> Hang on. Don't give up. Keep going. One day God will replace your discouragement with incomparable glory!
> 
> _“I consider that our present sufferings are not worth comparing with the glory that will be revealed to us”_ (Romans 8:18).
> 
> *The rainbows of life follow the storms.*
> ~Author Unknown​



Nice & Wavy ...

I love this... it's so like you to share a word of life such as this.

You shared another one a while back about 'stepping up' upon the dirt which was being thrown in the well; it was meant to bury the life inside, but instead 'they' used the dirt as means to climb from out of the well.   

OH, how it blessed me so... 

God bless you Loving Woman of God... You and Hubbie... Bless you and your powerful Ministry.   

Always, 

"Shimmie"


----------



## Nice & Wavy

InVue said:


> Nice & Wavy
> 
> Words cannot express my appreciation for your timely message. I love God and thank him for using his children like you to encourage and show his love.
> 
> It's amazing, even over the Internet I can sense the praying saints. It's something different about them. Their conversation, their tone, and their love. I often say the best friend to have is a friend who can get a prayer through to God. I'm not talking about people praying amiss. I'm talking about sincere prayer and seeking God's face. This type of sacrifice has outward affects. Nice&Wavy I have no doubt you are one of the praying saints on this forum.
> 
> *To God be the Glory!*


I am truly blessed and humbled because I know that God is about to do a mighty work in your life.  I do pray for each and every person on this forum...sometimes with many, many tears.  But, I'm grateful to meet people like you who love Jesus and are open to receive a word from the Lord.

God is going to use (and is using) the internet in these last days, to reach many people.  People are coming to the Lord by the thousands over the internet....God is everywhere, hallelujah!!!

May the Lord's grace abound in your life in 2012 and may your experience His fulness like never before.  You are blessed and truly highly favored of the Lord!

Happy New Year and much love to you!

N&W


----------



## Nice & Wavy

[USER][/USER]





Shimmie said:


> Nice & Wavy ...
> 
> I love this... it's so like you to share a word of life such as this.
> 
> You shared another one a while back about 'stepping up' upon the dirt which was being thrown in the well; it was meant to bury the life inside, but instead 'they' used the dirt as means to climb from out of the well.
> 
> OH, how it blessed me so...
> 
> God bless you Loving Woman of God... You and Hubbie... Bless you and your powerful Ministry.
> 
> Always,
> 
> "Shimmie"



Shimmie,

Sis...I am crying now because you are my friend and I truly, truly love you so much and I'm so grateful to have you in my life.  

Thank you for your words of love and for remembering what I put in the forums at times....God surely uses His word, even in stories, to bless those who are listening.  Thank you for listening to Him!

Happy New Year and I pray that God will go above and beyond in blessing you in 2012!  May His favor continually be upon you and may you have so much favor that you are able to spread it throughout the world!!!

Love always.....

N&W


----------



## Nice & Wavy

BostonMaria said:


> I am ready to leave 2011 behind and live a better life in 2012. I claim that 2012 will be the year of shalom - peace and wholeness that only Jesus can give me. I want to be a blessing so I can bless others.
> 
> I am trying to get mentally ready for my fast. Wish me luck.
> 
> 
> Sent from my fancy iPhone using LHCF


I am in agreement with you, sis!


----------



## Shimmie

Nice & Wavy said:


> [USER][/USER]
> 
> Shimmie,
> 
> Sis...I am crying now because you are my friend and I truly, truly love you so much and I'm so grateful to have you in my life.
> 
> Thank you for your words of love and for remembering what I put in the forums at times....God surely uses His word, even in stories, to bless those who are listening.  Thank you for listening to Him!
> 
> Happy New Year and I pray that God will go above and beyond in blessing you in 2012!  May His favor continually be upon you and may you have so much favor that you are able to spread it throughout the world!!!
> 
> Love always.....
> 
> N&W



My love to you and Pastor 'A'  (Hubbie).   The two of you are truly one of the richest blessings in my heart and in my life   :heart2:


----------



## LongTimeComing

I haven't been in a place this dark in many years. I'm scared and sad. I want to crawl in a hole and cry.


----------



## Shimmie

msdr said:


> I haven't been in a place this dark in many years. I'm scared and sad. I want to crawl in a hole and cry.



    It's okay Honey,  cry.   Allow yourself to be cleansed by the tears of this soon ending year.   You're crossing into a new season of strength and blessings.   

Be not discouraged, for God has much more planned for you wrapped up in Joy.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Shimmie said:


> My love to you and Pastor 'A'  (Hubbie).   The two of you are truly one of the richest blessings in my heart and in my life   :heart2:


Thank you, sis....we love you too!!!


----------



## Nice & Wavy

msdr said:


> I haven't been in a place this dark in many years. I'm scared and sad. I want to crawl in a hole and cry.


I'm praying for you, sis.  I know that place and its not a good place to be. But, I know that the Lord is surrounding you with His love and His mercies are new every morning...He is faithful.

Keep on keeping on....don't ever forget that even in that pit, God is there with you, He said that He will never leave you or forsake you.  Even when Job was in a pit, God was with him.  Joseph was in a pit too, and God was with him in that pit.  And Daniel was literally in a pit with lions, and God was with him.  He is not a respecter of persons....He is with you too!

You are so loved and so protected by God!!!


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Its so lovely for 2011 to come to a end.I want to leave death like thoughts behind.I want to be happy and joyful the kind that even when your world is coming down before you and you have no money for hair products let alone food and bills you can still smile and dig deeper not to take a pistol to your temple.There have been days of as of late where I feel I'm in a perputal blackness.I don't want to give the devil any credit however for such.I know he is at work esp anytime I pray or go on the prayer line.2012 needs to be my new start a fresh start.I wish I could move and get a new name and just start over.I have missed the mark too many times for ppl in my life now to think of me as anything but a crazy depressed female dog.It makes me not even try to be perky bc its put on the spot light when I do.I want to cry but there are no tears to flow from my heart as its dry.My heart at one point was so cold it had permafrost now its dry as a desert.I wish something could penetrate it to give it life.I hate this feeling of just existing and not living like those I admire do.So long 2011..2012 will be here in 14 minutes.


----------



## sidney

Nice & Wavy said:


> I'm praying for you, sis. I know that place and its not a good place to be. But, I know that the Lord is surrounding you with His love and His mercies are new every morning...He is faithful.
> 
> Keep on keeping on....don't ever forget that even in that pit, God is there with you, He said that He will never leave you or forsake you. Even when Job was in a pit, God was with him. Joseph was in a pit too, and God was with him in that pit. And Daniel was literally in a pit with lions, and God was with him. He is not a respecter of persons....He is with you too!
> 
> You are so loved and so protected by God!!!


 


msdr said:


> I haven't been in a place this dark in many years. I'm scared and sad. I want to crawl in a hole and cry.


 
I agree! When Joseph was in the pit, the bible says that the Lords favor was with him.  Just because you are in a low place, it doesn't mean the Lords favor has left you.  God was setting Joseph up, to bring the people of Israel under a foreign nation...which would ultimately lead to deliverance of Israel by Moses in one of the greatest demonstrations of God's power in the bible...all because one man was in the pit...for years...with no visions from God...only silence.  The more good he did...the worse off his situation became!  But he was favored!!!  God uses our adversity for his glory!  I know it doesn't take away the sting, but when you weep, God weeps too!  We have a savior that can sympathize with our sufferings!  So ask the Lord to give you strength so that you can endure.  Praying with you!


----------



## InVue

Thanks for the word N&W and *Happy New Year* to you and all the wonderful women of God on this forum.


----------



## Guitarhero

sidney said:


> I agree! When Joseph was in the pit, the bible says that the Lords favor was with him. * Just because you are in a low place, it doesn't mean the Lords favor has left you.*  God was setting Joseph up, to bring the people of Israel under a foreign nation...which would ultimately lead to deliverance of Israel by Moses in one of the greatest demonstrations of God's power in the bible...all because one man was in the pit...for years...with no visions from God...only silence. * The more good he did...the worse off his situation became!  But he was favored!!!  God uses our adversity for his glory!  I know it doesn't take away the sting, but when you weep, God weeps too!*  We have a savior that can sympathize with our sufferings!  So ask the Lord to give you strength so that you can endure.  Praying with you!





This right here!  Even in the body, too many christians end up judging others because of thinking that adversity points to somebody doing wrong.  It's as though some delight in the troubles of others to gloat in their own self-prescribed and erroneous prophecy...even going so far as to pray for further destruction so that the "repentant" can get closer to G-d.  I know of such people.    Little did they know that that little humble man was fully in the path the L-rd set out for him.  I guess that, when you examine yourself, you can sometimes doubt due to the silence, wondering why.  But that silence is still within the will of G-d for that particular situation.


----------



## felic1

Goddess Maker: Have you seen a doctor or somebody about the way you feel? Your posts are disturbing. When my son was small and I was told that he was retarded and that he would not grow up, I cried for a whole year. It seemed like it was without ceasing. I was so depressed. I did not know what to do. I could not really communicate with my kid. I thought that I should end it all and take him with me. I went to a doctor, (psychiatrist) who started me on paxil , an antidepressant. My fountain of tears dried up.
I started feeling better. After that he was diagnosed with autism instead. I just wanted him to learn. No matter what is going on in your life, God knows all about it. He will bring you out. Initially, I did not know what to do with my son. Now I could write a book and counsel others. You will come out of the low pocket scenario and keep on taking care of your hair. It will happen, (Your hair will grow)!! 
Love Ya!


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

felic1 said:


> Goddess Maker: Have you seen a doctor or somebody about the way you feel? Your posts are disturbing. When my son was small and I was told that he was retarded and that he would not grow up, I cried for a whole year. It seemed like it was without ceasing. I was so depressed. I did not know what to do. I could not really communicate with my kid. I thought that I should end it all and take him with me. I went to a doctor, (psychiatrist) who started me on paxil , an antidepressant. My fountain of tears dried up.
> I started feeling better. After that he was diagnosed with autism instead. I just wanted him to learn. No matter what is going on in your life, God knows all about it. He will bring you out. Initially, I did not know what to do with my son. Now I could write a book and counsel others. You will come out of the low pocket scenario and keep on taking care of your hair. It will happen, (Your hair will grow)!!
> Love Ya!




Yea I have in the past and it's something I wouldn't do again ever.They all say the same and that stuff I could have examined myself and gathered.One thing however is for the longest I didn't feel so now in late I have and that isn't something fun to do..I'm glad your soon is ok.Autism isn't a nice thing but its workable my bro has it.


----------



## LadyRaider

I have a close relative that keeps asking me for money. 
I gave him 100 dollars as a gift for Christmas... a week ago? Then I was disappointed to find out that he wasn't happy with the 100 dollars and he begged for 100 more. So he wrote me a check that I can "cash on the 11th" and I gave him 100 more as a loan. 

Then my dad gave him 150.00. I know this because my dad always gives us the same amount.

Now this same person is calling me asking for another 100.00 "until the 10th" because he needs to pay rent. He says something happened with two tires on his trip to CO to visit his girl friend (where he paid for a hotel to stay in because he can't stay at her house due to arrangements of her divorce.) 

I wrote him this morning and said, no. I couldn't this month. (I texted.) Just picked up my phone and he is like, "PLEASEEE!!" and "How about 45 dollars?"

He always talks about not having money to eat, etc. 

I DO have money. I mean I'm not rich but I have the money. I just don't want to give him anymore. I know he got 350 dollars a week ago. Plus I'm not good when I take money out of savings. It NEVER gets back in. 

I just don't want to give him anymore money. Why does he think I can give him 200 dollars a week ago and can turn around and give him more now? Is he insane?


----------



## LadyRaider

PS: I wonder if he's thinking that I could give HIM MY 150.00 I got from my dad. But I went on a shopping spree and spent that immediately... new sheets, shower hose, a clothes hamper and towels.

And what if something happens to MY tires? Who gives me money if *I* need it? He has close friends that give him money. One even used his credit to get him a car. I don't have anyone to do that kind of stuff for me.


----------



## crlsweetie912

LoveisYou said:


> @clrsweetie - He hears your cry!!! Hold on, don't give up, keep on praying. He hears your cry.
> Find comfort in His Word: "And I will restore to you the years that the locust hath eaten, the cankerworm, and the caterpiller, and the palmerworm, my great army which I sent among you." Joel 2:25


 
My pastor JUST preached on this......


----------



## Guitarhero

Uh oh, somebody must have tasted the tears I shed yesterday thinking about these lil tidbits the locusts left me.   It's renewal time!!! Aho!


----------



## Shimmie

LadyRaider said:


> I have a close relative that keeps asking me for money.
> I gave him 100 dollars as a gift for Christmas... a week ago? Then I was disappointed to find out that he wasn't happy with the 100 dollars and he begged for 100 more. So he wrote me a check that I can "cash on the 11th" and I gave him 100 more as a loan.
> 
> Then my dad gave him 150.00. I know this because my dad always gives us the same amount.
> 
> Now this same person is calling me asking for another 100.00 "until the 10th" because he needs to pay rent. He says something happened with two tires on his trip to CO to visit his girl friend (where he paid for a hotel to stay in because he can't stay at her house due to arrangements of her divorce.)
> 
> I wrote him this morning and said, no. I couldn't this month. (I texted.) Just picked up my phone and he is like, "PLEASEEE!!" and "How about 45 dollars?"
> 
> He always talks about not having money to eat, etc.
> 
> I DO have money. I mean I'm not rich but I have the money. I just don't want to give him anymore. I know he got 350 dollars a week ago. Plus I'm not good when I take money out of savings. It NEVER gets back in.
> 
> I just don't want to give him anymore money. Why does he think I can give him 200 dollars a week ago and can turn around and give him more now? Is he insane?



All I can say is 'GOOD FOR YOU' for standing your ground   

Does he work?   If not he needs to get a job.  If he has a job he needs another one to keep him too busy to even 'think' of asking someone for money.     

Holy Moses....


----------



## TraciChanel

msdr said:


> I haven't been in a place this dark in many years. I'm scared and sad. I want to crawl in a hole and cry.



msdr, I just saw this post. My prayers are with you, sis. I really mean that.


----------



## LatterGlory

_______________________


----------

